# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2014



## Gilmet (1 Out 2014 às 01:46)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Out 2014 às 08:44)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu quase sem nuvens e corre uma brisa leve. O termómetro marca 18,5º. Quem arrisca previsão para o mês de Outubro?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2014 às 13:19)

27.1ºC, que calorão, vento de NE _effects_.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2014 às 13:33)

Boas

Mínima de 18,4ºC

Agora céu limpo apenas algumas nuvens altas e temperatura nos 28,6ºC, 50%Hr e vento quase nulo de NE


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Out 2014 às 13:40)

29.3ºC actuais e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2014 às 14:58)

Está mesmo muito calor, sensação poucas vezes ultrapassada durante o verão. Céu limpo, vento fraco de Leste, apenas alguns cirrus se avistam longínquos a SE, estão sobre o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2014 às 17:13)

Ainda 28,7ºC, actual máxima, está a ser tardia .


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2014 às 17:32)

Boas tardes pessoal,

Bem aqueceu mais do que estava a espera, de facto o vento NE é tramado,por enquanto,ainda é capaz de causar esse efeito na temperatura. 

Dados de hoje:






Agora: *25,9ºC*


Hoje devo ter apanhado 30ºC, no interior do concelho de Cascais, no vale de Caparide, estava cá um calor.* *


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Out 2014 às 19:43)

Típico dia de Verão, ou mesmo até melhor do que a maior parte dos dias de Verão... Temperaturas chegaram aos 29,4ºC e minima a rondar os 18ºC. Tempo anormal para esta época, mas são apenas 3 dias e "volta" ao Outono. Céu limpo o dia todo, apenas agora ao fim da tarde acumulou-se bastante nebulosidade alta! Cirrus que mais pareciam cumulus.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2014 às 20:35)

Alguns aspectos do poente e do efeito das diferentes camadas de neblina perto da superfície


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2014 às 22:48)

Noite quente, *23,1ºC*.
Vento moderado a forte de *NE*.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2014 às 23:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Noite quente, *23,1ºC*.
> Vento moderado a forte de *NE*.



Confirmo, mas neste momento o vento tornou-se fraco. Está uma noite de verão do melhor (com direito a mergulho nas ondas, que por acaso até nem existiam, e tudo)


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2014 às 07:39)

Mínima de 22,5ºC, neste momento já 22,7ºC , a mínima mais alta do ano.


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2014 às 12:34)

Dia de Verão já em inícios de Outono, céu limpo e calor aqui no Sul do Ribatejo.

Em Benavente estão 27.4ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (2 Out 2014 às 13:23)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 26.5 ºC
Temp Mini: 22.3ºC
Rajada Máxima: 31.7 km/h


Temp atual 26.5ºC 13:05

Pressão: 1015.8Hpa 13:05
Intensidade do Vento: 14.8 km/h 13:05
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: ENE
Temperatura do vento: 25.9ºC 13:05
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.0ºC 13:05
Humidade Relativa:56% 13:05
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 7 Alto 13:05
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/






*NOTA:* *O MeteoAjuda informa que o problema do pluviômetro da estação Meteorológica esta resolvido.*

*Os dados do mês de Setembro do pluviômetro da estação Meteorológica foram afectados por uma interferência de um sistema de rega,na terça feira foram ao local técnicos do ICP que resolveram o problema neste momento a estação do MeteoAjuda esta funcionar a 100%*


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2014 às 13:47)

Mínima tropical 20,3ºC

Agora estão uns quentes 30,2ºC, 52%Hr, 1019,6hpa e vento nulo de NE

Estão a aparecer alguns cúmulos a Este a ver se de tarde consegue rebentar alguma trovoada no Interior...


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2014 às 14:26)

Boa tarde

Céu totalmente limpo até ao horizonte, de ESE a ONO. Diferença para ontem, a neblina que está mais espessa em todo o horizonte, quase não se vê o Cabo Espichel.
Sol forte, muito calor, vento fraco do quadrante oeste.
Início de convecção em várias zonas, com dois pontos mais importantes, Gerês e Estrela:






Para animações mais detalhadas:
Centro e Norte http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=42&lon=-7
Centro e Sul http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=39&lon=-7


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Out 2014 às 15:23)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Céu totalmente limpo até ao horizonte, de ESE a ONO. Diferença para ontem, a neblina que está mais espessa em todo o horizonte, quase não se vê o Cabo Espichel.
> Sol forte, muito calor, vento fraco do quadrante oeste.
> ...



Estava agora a ver as imagens satélite e estão se a formar várias nuvens, principalmente nas serras.Daqui de Espinho tenho visão para as nuvens da Serra da Freita e estão a ficar jeitosas, já vejo cumulus congestus. Na próxima hora algumas zonas de Portugal, principalmente as zonas montanhosas poderá chover e/ou trovojar.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2014 às 15:24)

Mais um dia de quase 30ºC por aqui, neste momento 28,8ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2014 às 15:47)

Por aqui é um calor, que nem apetece sair á rua, só se está bem em casa 
31.3°C
Mínima *17* °C
Humidade43%


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2014 às 16:00)

Já temos um aguaceiro de uma célula que está a desenvolver-se entre Alcácer do Sal e Montemor-o-Novo (imagem radar das 15h30 locais)




satélite das 15h45





Durou mais de uma hora esta precipitação, primeiro eco às 14h30 e na última imagem de radar, 15h50 locais, já estava a diminuir.

Pelo menos este já justifica a previsão.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2014 às 16:03)

Boas tardes,

Que calor. 
*29,1ºC* e *49% HR*


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Out 2014 às 16:05)

StormRic disse:


> Já temos um aguaceiro de uma célula que está a desenvolver-se entre Alcácer do Sal e Montemor-o-Novo:



A célula está se a formar a Nordeste de Alcácer do Sal.


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2014 às 16:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> A célula está se a formar a Nordeste de Alcácer do Sal.



16.30 nesta altura está totalmente dissipada. Era um cumulo-nimbo, desenvolveu uma bigorna que ainda foi possível avistar daqui de Carcavelos (90Km). Portanto a precipitação ainda chegou a eco laranja no RainAlarm e no IPMA.
A intensidade mais forte, segundo o RainAlarm, foi atingida às 15h20 locais.





Às 16h20 locais, célula quase dissipada:





Na animação de satélite http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=39&lon=-7
foi possível observar que a bigorna foi levada por fluxo de nor-noroeste rápido enquanto que à superfície/níveis médios as nuvens deslocam-se lentamente de ENE para OSO.


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2014 às 17:19)

34º às 16h na RUEMA da Baixa em Lisboa! Com humidade >40%.
Embora esta estação apresente valores de temperatura um pouco inflacionados, isto por comparação com as outras estações EMA e RUEMA de Lisboa.


----------



## ct5iul (2 Out 2014 às 18:06)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: *30.5* ºC 16:47
Temp Mini: 22.3ºC
Rajada Máxima: 31.7 km/h






PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2014 às 21:13)

Céu limpo o dia todo e algumas nuvens cumulus à tarde. Não houve sinal de vento, apenas brisas! 

Nunca pensei que as temperaturas chegassem a estes extremos! De acordo com o IPMA a Amadora chegou aos *32,1ºC* e como se percebeu isso, nem se podia estar ao sol, era uma autêntico dia de Verão do interior do país! Mal se podia estar dentro de uma sala, vi numa sala que a temperatura chegou aos 28ºC lá dentro e estava tudo a "morrer". 

Muita água foi a palavra do dia mas ainda fiquei mais surpreso quando vi no Wunderground de Queluz que a temperatura minima foi de *22,5ºC!!* Isso é o que dão de temp. máxima para a semana :O 

Posso dizer que 3 dias foram melhores do que no Verão, o problema é que não podia ir à praia/piscina, o que eu dava para ter ido... 
Amadora e Queluz são normalmente mais quentes.

Temp. Atual: 25ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2014 às 22:50)

Boas
Máxima de hoje por setubal chegou aos 32ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2014 às 22:58)

Boas noites,

Dia bastante quente.

Minima: *19,5ºC*
Máxima: *30,1ºC*
Agora: *22,1ºC*


----------



## bpereira (3 Out 2014 às 00:02)

Boa noite. Que  rica noite de "Agosto"
Aqui segue com 20° vento nulo.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICOIMBRA13


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 02:50)

Imagens do dia de ontem, 5ªfeira dia 2, em Carcavelos:

Amanhecer descolorido, vento fraco de ENE, neblina






Cumulus durante a tarde de calor, para norte





Pôr-do-sol com neblina





Sol filtrado pela neblina




_*
Off-topic*_
Comparação da imagem acima, do sol filtrado pela baixa atmosfera, e a imagem obtida no espaço pela SOHO http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/home.html (sonda orbitando o Sol no ponto de Lagrange L1 http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontos_de_Lagrange , mantendo-se em linha entre o Sol e a Terra)




Permite apreciar a deformação produzida pela refracção nas camadas à superfície e identificar as principais manchas solares correntes (mais informação em http://spaceweather.com/)

O sol é redondo? Quem diria...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2014 às 08:20)

Mínima de 19,9ºC, quase uma vez mas tropical, neste momento 20,3ºC .


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Out 2014 às 08:51)

Bom dia,
Está bastante agradável esta manhã aqui no Marquês: céu azul quase não há vento e já estão 21º. Parece que no fim de semana as temperaturas baixam não é? Bem também está calor demais para quem está a trabalhar e os ares condicionados matam-me


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2014 às 13:20)

Mais um dia de quase 30ºC, neste momento 28,8ºC e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## ct5iul (3 Out 2014 às 14:35)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 29.9 ºC
Temp Mini: 19.2ºC
Rajada Máxima: 26.2 km/h


Temp atual 29.8ºC 14:30

Pressão: 1014.7Hpa 14:30
Intensidade do Vento: 5.2 km/h 14:30
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 29.2ºC 14:30
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.0ºC 14:30
Humidade Relativa:49% 14:30
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: Muito Alto 14:30
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 15:57)

Boa tarde

Dia de calor com neblina, sensação de desconforto térmico tem vindo a aumentar ao longo dos últimos dias. Também se sentem as poeiras no ar.
Vento fraco, por vezes nulo, inicialmente de ESE, depois de oeste.
No horizonte de terra, de sul a ESE, perfilam-se altocumulus, cumulus e nesta altura cumulus congestus; é possível vislumbrar o que poderão ser cumulo-nimbos sobre o Alentejo.
Até cerca das 15h locais o aspecto era este, mas já evoluiu para formações mais organizadas em células de cumulus congestus.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 16:38)

Já chove em Santa Iria?





Alguém a seguir de Lisboa ou mais perto?
Desloca-se para SE.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2014 às 16:49)

Por aqui o céu está negro para NW.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 16:54)

AndréFrade disse:


> Por aqui o céu está negro para NW.



Coincide! Dissipou-se por enquanto, assim parece pelo eco.

17h Não se dissipou, voltou realmente a chover bem e já em Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 16:58)

ct5iul disse:


> Temp atual 29.8ºC 14:30
> 
> Pressão: 1014.7Hpa 14:30
> Intensidade do Vento: 5.2 km/h 14:30
> ...



Não admira que esteja tão desconfortável termicamente.


----------



## thunderhunter (3 Out 2014 às 17:00)

boas 


StormRic disse:


> Já chove em Santa Iria?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betamaria (3 Out 2014 às 17:15)

Acabou de chover bem na zona do Aeroporto, mas a temperatura continua alta


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 17:29)

Betamaria disse:


> Acabou de chover bem na zona do Aeroporto, mas a temperatura continua alta



 Deve ter mesmo chovido bem e não só aí. Meia hora depois de os ecos quase terem desaparecido a célula ganhou força e o eco ficou laranja/vermelho!
Imagem das 16h50 locais


----------



## david 6 (3 Out 2014 às 17:42)

estação da portela com 5mm

de volta a Fajarda (Coruche) calor por aqui *30.3ºC* actual


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 17:44)

Aspectos parciais da célula de Lisboa às 17h07, vista de Carcavelos


----------



## FlavioAreias (3 Out 2014 às 17:58)

Pelas imagens da TVI24 caiu bem na Zona do Parque das Naçoes!


----------



## ct5iul (3 Out 2014 às 18:00)

Boa Tarde
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: *30.9* ºC 15:51
Temp Mini: 19.2ºC
Rajada Máxima: 26.2 km/h


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 18:08)

FlavioAreias disse:


> Pelas imagens da TVI24 caiu bem na Zona do Parque das Naçoes!



Com aquele eco tem de ter chovido bastante, embora apenas se tenha mantido por não mais de vinte minutos.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/cheias/inundacoes-no-parque-das-nacoes

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/542ed2e60cf21ff7c83e2e01/1


----------



## *Marta* (3 Out 2014 às 18:10)

Boa tarde a todos. 

Costumava andar por aqui mais pelo Inverno, mas a minha localização alterou-se e a partir de agora reporto de Lisboa. 
E sim, na zona do Parque das Nações a coisa esteve complicada. A chuva era diluviana, e mal abrandava, recomeçava de novo. Muitas poças e lençóis de água, mas a parte mais complicada (que está na TVI 24) já devia ter sido ultrapassada quando passei. A temperatura do carro sofreu uma queda de 10 graus em cerca de 10 minutos.
Para terem uma ideia, registei um pequeno vídeo, pouco antes das 17 horas. Foi o que se arranjou com o telemóvel.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 18:17)

> Previsão para 6ª feira, 3.outubro.2014
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...



"*GRANDE LISBOA:*
*Céu em geral pouco nublado.*"
Desta vez, desculpem-me mas... fiasco, e dos grandes!

Edição: e houve uma trovoadita, pelo menos, no Alentejo, em Almodôvar.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2014 às 18:23)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia quente, o ultimo,felizmente.
Para quem trabalha ao ar-livre como eu, estes dias têm sido insuportáveis. 

Extremos térmicos: *18,9ºC* / *28,8ºC*
Agora: *21,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 18:30)

Se não houvesse um desfasamento de 20 a 30 minutos entre a captação e a publicação das imagens de radar, ainda seria possível prever e precaver. Às 16:38 já eu tinha posto uma mensagem a referir que havia ali qualquer coisa, mas só baseado nas imagens das 16h10 e 16h20. A precipitação forte terá começado entre as 16h35 e as 16h40 prolongando-se até às 17h10 com pico talvez às 16h50. Isto é, só foi possível ver as imagens correspondentes depois de ter terminado.

Também acrescento que a resolução minúscula das imagens torna-as quase inúteis em situações de aguaceiros pontuais como têm ocorrido. Será mesmo impossível melhorar esse aspecto? O radar não tem mais detalhe?

O radar de Cáceres esteve desligado hoje, perdeu-se uma parte da cobertura do RainAlarm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2014 às 18:37)

Adora é que fique estupefacto!! 
Aqui estou em casa de janelas abertas ao pé do Santa Maria e nunca na vida estava a contar com isso. Quando vi a noticia na net até fui confirmar a data e hora e se não tinha sido algum rebentamento de conduta, andes de vir para o fórum!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Out 2014 às 20:16)

Fiquei espantado quando vi que a Expo inundou com temperaturas nos 30ºC e céu limpo.    Mas realmente vi células bastante grandes e bigornas de meter medo por todo o lado por volta das 13h para Norte e por volta das 16h para sul e este. Deixo aqui algumas imagens...

*De manhã:*




*Ao almoço:*








*À tarde:*








*Célula para os lados de Lisboa*





Desculpem algumas imagens estarem tortas e mal feitas, tive de as tirar à pressa...

Amadora chegou outra vez aos *31º*C e minima nos 20ºC. Tempo tropical continua mas amanhã já dão uma descida de temperatura ligeira. Parecia que ia mesmo chover à tarde mas acabou por não se ver, o que senti foi uma descida de temperatura por volta das 16h/17h e aumentou a intensidade do vento, e ainda bem que isso aconteceu porque já estava tudo a morrer de calor.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Out 2014 às 20:20)

Agora:* 23,6ºC* Aparente: *25ºC* Ainda está calor!!!  

Algumas imagens do pôr-do-sol e dos cirros, simplesmente lindo...









A qualidade do meu telemóvel não é a melhor, se não viam mesmo o vermelho carregado das nuvens, característico dos climas tropicais.

Fim-de-semana vai ser calmo, baixa um bocado a temperatura, algumas nuvens mas tudo normal.
Desejo a todos um bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2014 às 21:00)

Looolll, isso em Lisboa é muito engraçado. Agora Lisboa também tem dilúvios direccionados ... No outro dia na zona de Alcântara creio, agora foi no Parque das nações e o próximo deve ser no Estádio da Luz !
Agora apenas falta alguém vir dizer que olhando ás imagens de radar choveu 200 mm numa hora ....
Provavelmente uns 10 a 15 mm em cerca de 15 a 20 minutos e pimba sai mais uma inundação !
Desculpem se pareci arrogante mas é o que penso destas inundações em Lisboa !

EDIT: Vou ver se também este "Dilúvio" conseguiu escapar ás estações todas !


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 21:19)

E depois de terem estado dias secos e de tudo ter escoado!  Devem ter deixado secar a lama misturada com as folhas secas que já caíram nos escoadouros e sarjetas.
Mas essa questão já é off-topic, o facto é que a previsão era zero de chuva e nem possibilidade admitia para Lisboa. Acho que esta zona atrai a chuva, assim um pouco ao contrário de Faro, que a repele


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2014 às 21:23)

Fartei-me de ver EMA e RUEMA, estações amadoras e somente a Portela teve chuva com 5 mm. Vou ser irónico mas deve ser sido mais um "diluvio" direccionado a não acertar em estação nenhuma, ou será porque em Lisboa qualquer chuvinha que caia faz logo haver inundações ?


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2014 às 21:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Fartei-me de ver EMA e RUEMA, estações amadoras e somente a Portela teve chuva com 5 mm. Vou ser irónico mas deve ser sido mais um "diluvio" direccionado a não acertar em estação nenhuma, ou será porque em Lisboa qualquer chuvinha que caia faz logo haver inundações ?



Se em Lisboa chovesse o que chove aqui no Litoral Norte, então estava quase sempre inundada nomeadamente durante o Outono/Inverno..bem, mas fora o off topic, estas inundações "fáceis " certamente terão a ver com a própria geografia da Cidade, zonas planas nomeadamente a baixa,para onde a água escorre, planeamento urbanístico inadequado, falta de limpeza de sarjetas, depois qualquer "chuvinha"que caia acumula e inunda logo. 

Aqui no Porto podem cair várias dezenas de mm num dia e é muito difícil ocorrerem inundações significativas, podem ocorrer inundações em garagens,lençóis de água nas estradas , mas grandes inundações nas ruas e que não sejam de fácil resolução são muito difíceis de acontecer mesmo que chova torrencialmente,

Lá está, a geografia da Cidade a ter um papel decisivo.


----------



## *Marta* (3 Out 2014 às 22:00)

Eu vivi durante muitos anos na Covilhã/Guarda, e por isso sei o que é chover a sério. 
Mas o que choveu hoje no Parque das Nações, onde eu estava, foi bem superior aos 5 mm registados na estação da Portela. Foi cerca de meia hora, mais coisa menos coisa, bem impressionante. As características das ruas da Expo não são grande coisa, mas que choveu mesmo muito, choveu.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2014 às 22:00)

*20,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 22:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Fartei-me de ver EMA e RUEMA, estações amadoras e somente a Portela teve chuva com 5 mm. Vou ser irónico mas deve ser sido mais um "diluvio" direccionado a não acertar em estação nenhuma, ou será porque em Lisboa qualquer chuvinha que caia faz logo haver inundações ?



Não haver estações em funcionamento na zona em causa não significa que o fenómeno não aconteceu. E realmente pela topografia da área e condições de drenagem deficientes por falta de planeamento adequado e manutenção, bastam uns meros 10mm em vinte minutos para se obter aquela pequena inundação. A estação da Portela é efectivamente a mais próxima, a cerca de três quilómetros da zona mais próxima do Parque das Nações, numa direcção transversal à do deslocamento da célula. Até podem ter chovido localmente muito mais de 10mm que a diferença para os 5mm na Portela nada têm de especial em fenómenos convectivos localizados como este. Não compreendo a sua ironia como se estivesse a negar que tenha ocorrido realmente um aguaceiro forte muito localizado (veja a imagem de radar) e também não sei qual é a definição que atribui a "chuvinha" ou ""dilúvio" direccionado".
Duas coisas são factos inegáveis: ocorreu um aguaceiro forte na zona da Grande Lisboa e não estava prevista sequer a possibilidade de precipitação na Grande Lisboa.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Out 2014 às 22:34)

Bom, acabo agora de chegar de Lisboa e fico pasmado ao ver que choveu bem pelo Parque das Nações. Estive o dia todo na Lapa e por lá chuva e nuvens nem vê-las, apenas um calor bem sufocante o dia todo. Foi de facto algo muito localizado.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2014 às 22:45)

StormRic disse:


> Não haver estações em funcionamento na zona em causa não significa que o fenómeno não aconteceu. E realmente pela topografia da área e condições de drenagem deficientes por falta de planeamento adequado e manutenção, bastam uns meros 10mm em vinte minutos para se obter aquela pequena inundação. A estação da Portela é efectivamente a mais próxima, a cerca de três quilómetros da zona mais próxima do Parque das Nações, numa direcção transversal à do deslocamento da célula. Até podem ter chovido localmente muito mais de 10mm que a diferença para os 5mm na Portela nada têm de especial em fenómenos convectivos localizados como este. Não compreendo a sua ironia como se estivesse a negar que tenha ocorrido realmente um aguaceiro forte muito localizado (veja a imagem de radar) e também não sei qual é a definição que atribui a "chuvinha" ou ""dilúvio" direccionado".
> Duas coisas são factos inegáveis: ocorreu um aguaceiro forte na zona da Grande Lisboa e não estava prevista sequer a possibilidade de precipitação na Grande Lisboa.



É muito simples, precipitação convectiva é muito localizada, mas parece que este ano em Lisboa está a ser localizado numa área extremamente pequena, por isso o diluvio direccionado. Contudo é preciso ter noção dos valores que se fala quando se olha para uma imagem de radar, ainda mais quando se olha para a reflectividade e não para o valor acumulado numa hora (não sei se o radar do IPMA tem zoom nesse aspecto). Quando uma nuvem é bastante alta a reflectividade é bastante maior e por vezes parece estar a chover bem mais do que aquilo que está.
Além disso importa referir que o principal factor de inundações da zona de Lisboa é a própria orografia da cidade, que faz transformar uma chuva de alguma intensidade parecer que passou um dilúvio.
Não existe mais nenhuma região do país que seja tão sensivel como a zona de Lisboa !

Recordo ainda que já no outro dilúvio, cheguei a ler aqui em valores de 200 mm, apontados por um membro !
Mas lá está cada um acredita naquilo que quer acreditar .....

E finalmente por aquilo que vi do video acredito em cerca de 20 a 30 mm em cerca de 20 a 30 minutos (assumindo que choveu com essa intensidade durante esse tempo todo)


----------



## Microburst (3 Out 2014 às 22:55)

Posso confirmar que o aguaceiro foi localizado, entre a zona do Parque das Nações e praticamente Alverca, não durou mais de 20/25 minutos, estive debaixo dele e dava a impressão a dada altura da chuva ser diluviana, além de uma grande escuridão que se começou a instalar aí por volta das 15h50. Ao chegar ao Cais do Sodré por volta das 17h o que dava para ver era uma bela bigorna e um lindo arco-íris para as bandas de Lisboa oriental.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 23:09)

Aurélio disse:


> É muito simples, precipitação convectiva é muito localizada, mas parece que este ano em Lisboa está a ser localizado numa área extremamente pequena, por isso o diluvio direccionado. Contudo é preciso ter noção dos valores que se fala quando se olha para uma imagem de radar, ainda mais quando se olha para a reflectividade e não para o valor acumulado numa hora (não sei se o radar do IPMA tem zoom nesse aspecto). Quando uma nuvem é bastante alta a reflectividade é bastante maior e por vezes parece estar a chover bem mais do que aquilo que está.
> Além disso importa referir que o principal factor de inundações da zona de Lisboa é a própria orografia da cidade, que faz transformar uma chuva de alguma intensidade parecer que passou um dilúvio.
> Não existe mais nenhuma região do país que seja tão sensivel como a zona de Lisboa !
> 
> ...



Então estamos de acordo um com o outro  .
Talvez esses 200mm se referissem a intensidade instantânea (_*rain rate*_). Há duas coisas que Lisboa tem de singular relativamente ao resto do país, uma é a sua orografia com zonas baixas relativamente extensas junto ao rio para onde confluem as escorrências das zonas altas que têm uma área considerável; zonas que são aterros acrescentando área limítrofe conquistada ao estuário e às zonas húmidas baixas originais. Alcântara, a Baixa, Parque das Nações são alguns exemplos. Esta expansão ribeirinha e a impermeabilização das zonas altas foram sempre à frente da concepção dos sistemas de drenagem. Há zonas mesmo para as quais pode não haver solução de drenagem só por recurso à gravidade, em parte devido às marés ribeirinhas. A segunda característica é o ser uma zona urbana muito extensa e rodeada de água por três lados (a Grande Lisboa já é praticamente uma mancha urbana quase ininterrupta), o efeito de ilha de calor potencia os fenómenos convectivos localizados e a humidade abundante está disponível. Toda a minha vida tenho assistido a estes fenómenos localizados, e já lá vai mais de meio século de observações, são incontáveis.


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2014 às 23:18)

Os topos dessa célula que atingiu o Parque das Nações eram visíveis a partir da minha localização perto de Benavente, devia ter tirado umas fotos, mas sinceramente não dei muita importância.


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Out 2014 às 23:43)

Umas imagens vistas da ponte pedonal junto ao CCColombo pelas 14:00h

por uns momentos ainda sonhei que iria ter "festa" aqui pela zona, mas pelos vistos foi noutra região de Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2014 às 00:27)

Vitor TT disse:


> Umas imagens vistas da ponte pedonal junto ao CCColombo pelas 14:00h
> 
> por uns momentos ainda sonhei que iria ter "festa" aqui pela zona, mas pelos vistos foi noutra região de Lisboa



Estes congestus foram o início da convecção mas foi tudo para a zona ribeirinha oriental. Fotos com uma bela luminosidade, muito bonitas.


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2014 às 00:34)

O poente hoje já anuncia a mudança de padrão de tempo que se avizinha, primeiros cirrus arautos da frente que por este fim de semana ainda entrará algo dissipada





A neblina hoje já estava em movimento, não estratificada e calma mas amontoando-se junto á superfície, empurrada pelo vento de noroeste. Assim o sol não exibiu a variedade de formas de ontem mas desceu até se ocultar mantendo-se sempre mais ou menos redondo





Esses cirrus e as cores que tomaram a seguir ao ocaso podem ver-se aqui também http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-outubro-2014.7882/page-4#post-447911 , mensagem do *guisilva5000*


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2014 às 03:12)

Hoje, 6.ª feira, às 16h30, estavam 30º C em Peniche! O vento foi quase nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2014 às 07:40)

Boas,

Nota-se bem que o tempo mudou, está ventoso, a serra segue com o capacete.
T.actual: 17,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2014 às 10:29)

Aurélio disse:


> É muito simples, precipitação convectiva é muito localizada, mas parece que este ano em Lisboa está a ser localizado numa área extremamente pequena, por isso o diluvio direccionado. Contudo é preciso ter noção dos valores que se fala quando se olha para uma imagem de radar, ainda mais quando se olha para a reflectividade e não para o valor acumulado numa hora (não sei se o radar do IPMA tem zoom nesse aspecto). Quando uma nuvem é bastante alta a reflectividade é bastante maior e por vezes parece estar a chover bem mais do que aquilo que está.
> 
> Além disso importa referir que o principal factor de inundações da zona de Lisboa é a própria orografia da cidade, que faz transformar uma chuva de alguma intensidade parecer que passou um dilúvio.
> Não existe mais nenhuma região do país que seja tão sensível como a zona de Lisboa!
> ...


Mas quando uma célula é relativamente pequena ou "minúscula", como foi o caso, devido à fraca resolução da imagem do radar disponível no site do IPMA, o que vês é um ponto de intensidade média da precipitação. Portanto, aquilo que apontaste, não se aplica para este caso.

Na precipitação acumulada, além da fraca resolução disponível, a escala não vai além dos 15-20mm/h. Independentemente se isso foi acumulado em 10min ou em 60.
E essa diferença temporal, e em especial num meio urbano, faz toda a diferença.

De resto, o sensível é proporcional ao urbanismo e densidade populacional.

Destaco por fim esta opinião isenta da Marta:



*Marta* disse:


> Eu vivi durante muitos anos na Covilhã/Guarda, e por isso sei o que é chover a sério.
> Mas o que choveu hoje no Parque das Nações, onde eu estava, foi bem superior aos 5 mm registados na estação da Portela. Foi cerca de meia hora, mais coisa menos coisa, bem impressionante. As características das ruas da Expo não são grande coisa, mas que choveu mesmo muito, choveu.



G.Coutinho, ali mesmo ao lado da Portela, registou 0mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Out 2014 às 13:27)

Céu encoberto e 25.2ºC.

62% de HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2014 às 14:26)

Inicio de tarde tranquilo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2014 às 14:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Inicio de tarde tranquilo.



Boa tarde
Sempre interessante registar o céu deste modo. Foi observado para norte, certo? Ainda se mantém o "capacete" na Serra?


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2014 às 15:00)

por aqui ceu nublado por nuvens altas, o vento está a aumentar de intensidade, 24.3ºC 67% HR


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2014 às 15:03)

Boas StormRic,
Sim foi para a norte.
De manhã era o tradicional capacete, neblina densa entenda-se, agora não, apenas alguma nebulosidade.
Destaque para o vento, já sopra forte.


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2014 às 15:43)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo muitas nuvens altas e algum vento, em Benavente estão 24.2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2014 às 15:52)

Em Carcavelos está um agradável dia, menos calor do que ontem. Vento no estilo de nortada mas inconstante, entre o fraco e o moderado. Céu nublado por uma variedade de nuvens altas e algumas médias. Neblina.
De vez em quando aparecem esboços de halos e irisações em torno do sol, mas pouco definidos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2014 às 16:07)

Boa tarde,
Até agora o dia tem sido completamente diferente do de ontem!
Nuvens altas quase a tapar o céu, vento moderado a rondar os 40 km/h que quase arranca árvores do chão! As temperaturas apenas chegaram aos 23ºC muito provavelmente por causa do vento constante, e reparei também que a temp. do vento diminui bastante de ontem para hoje...

Pelo que vi nas previsões dão apenas chuva para os dias 7,8 e 9 para a região de Lisboa porque vamos ser afetados por um sistema de baixa pressão vindo do polo Norte e que se está a dirigir da Islândia para o Reino Unido e pelo que vi vai durar muito lá, é enorme!! Por aqui vamos apenas sentir uma porção desse sistema, "apenas um braço". 

_*Off-topic*_
Deixo aqui o link para verem como aquele sistema de baixa pressão atmosférica vai afetar o Reino Unido, pelo que percebo o 1º sistema vai diminuir de intensidade ao longo da semana mas depois vai-se juntar a ele outro ainda pior que vai afetar o Norte da Europa... Tenho pena dos paises que vão sofrer  Pelo que reparei em Portugal vai ser bastante calmo, temperaturas altas, pouca precipitação, sistemas de pressão altos... Ou seja vai ser o contrário do que foi Setembro mas também não posso dizer muito porque isto são apenas previsões. Digo isto mas também não percebo muito bem a 100% estas coisas porque nunca aprendi mas gostava muito! 
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/europa


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2014 às 20:59)

Boas noites,

*17,5ºC*
Vento moderado
Céu Limpo
--------------------------------
Parece que a convecção regressa lá para quarta/quinta, WRF, GFS, ECMWF, assim o apontam, será muito bem-vinda.


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2014 às 23:23)

Ao pôr-do-sol hoje já se fazia sentir bem a nortada. As nuvens altas distribuiam-se principalmente pelo horizonte. O cordão de nuvens baixas tipicamente associado à nortada estava presente mas afastado da costa, para além de Cascais; o sol escondeu-se por trás dessas nuvens.









Já com luz de crepúsculo os coloridos intensos variavam dos rosas aos vermelhos vivos, mas só perto do horizonte, de resto o céu tinha o azul profundo característico do momento. As imagens seguintes mostram zonas restritas pela teleobjectiva:


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2014 às 23:41)

StormRic disse:


> Ao pôr-do-sol hoje já se fazia sentir bem a nortada. As nuvens altas distribuiam-se principalmente pelo horizonte. O cordão de nuvens baixas tipicamente associado à nortada estava presente mas afastado da costa, para além de Cascais; o sol escondeu-se por trás dessas nuvens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que imagens maravilhosas! Quem me dera ter uma câmera dessas!


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2014 às 23:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que imagens maravilhosas! Quem me dera ter uma câmera dessas!



Obrigado! 
Em off-topic informo que a câmara é uma Canon 700D de 18 Mpx, com objectivas zoom 10-22, 18-55 e 55-250mm; e o indispensável tripé e controle remoto RC-6. A câmara em si mesma não é um topo de gama, longe disso, o sonho seria uma 5D Mk III de características já profissionais. Quase todas as características da 700D também já existiam na 600D e esta pode ainda ser encontrada no mercado por menos de 500€.


----------



## Zapiao (5 Out 2014 às 01:35)

Choveu em Coimbra entre as 23h45 e a 1h


----------



## bpereira (5 Out 2014 às 01:41)

Zapiao disse:


> Choveu em Coimbra entre as 23h45 e a 1h


Aqui na Figueira também ainda começou a querer chover mas parou logo.


----------



## bpereira (5 Out 2014 às 01:54)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos do dia de sábado na zona da Figueira da Foz.

Manhã






Tarde






Final da tarde


----------



## Candy (5 Out 2014 às 02:50)

Boas,
Sábado quentinho em Peniche.
O Outono, por cá, permite estas imagens ao Pôr do Sol 





Foto: António Rodrigues


À noite começou a soprar um ventinho. É audível dentro de casa. Por cá é normal.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2014 às 08:27)

Boas,

Minima: *15,1ºC*
Actual: *16,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2014 às 09:01)

Mínima de 15,8ºC, já dá para arrefecer um bocado as casas .


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2014 às 11:03)

Agora que comecei a usar esta funcionalidade do telemovel, existem poucas nuvens.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (5 Out 2014 às 12:02)

Bom dia.
Tem estado calor por estas bandas após aqueles dias de trovoada.
Hoje já se nota o tempo mais fresco e esta semana parece que a chuva vai estar de regresso.
No IPMA referem a probabilidade de haver trovoada na quarta e quinta feira.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2014 às 12:12)

Está fresco.
19,5ºC.
 Vento  moderado  a forte do quadrante NO, sopra a uma velocidade média de 30 km/h.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Out 2014 às 12:25)

22.8ºC neste momento em Carcavelos.
Ontem foi mesmo o último dia de praia do ano.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2014 às 12:40)

20.0ºC neste momento e vento moderado. Céu nublado.

O vento é fresco.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2014 às 12:55)

Boas!

Algumas nuvens aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo e vai soprando um vento fraco mas fresco, nota-se bem que o Outono está a entrar. 

Estão 21.4ºC em Benavente.

Como diriam os  Stark:  "The Winter is coming"


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2014 às 14:07)

Boas tardes, por aqui está um dia calmo com vento moderado e também já bastante fresco. Céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2014 às 18:59)

Aspectos do céu durante a tarde de hoje:
Início da tarde










ao entardecer





halo em cirrocumulus


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2014 às 19:18)

Já 17,8ºC, vamos lá ver como será a noite .


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2014 às 20:26)

16.6°C
Máxima *23*| Mínima *12* °C

Hoje já se notou bem o arrefecimento durante o dia, apesar do sol que esteve, também houve períodos de nublosidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2014 às 20:48)

Hoje a minima chegou aos *16ºC *aqui e a máxima nem se quer chegou aos *20ºC*, vento moderado a rondar os 30km/h e bastante fresco, muito provavelmente o que causa a diminuição da temperatura. Bastante nebulosidade. 

*Amplitudes térmicas diárias* muito pequenas, a rondar os *5ºC *e também reparei que a temperatura do mar está a diminuir. O sistema de baixa pressão que falei ontem pelos vistos vai permanecer durante mais dias do que o previsto, chuva e tempo fresco vai ser o tema desta semana, Outono finalmente a mostrar-se. Temperaturas máximas de Outubro não devem baixar dos 20ºC em Lisboa, e minimas dos 10ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2014 às 20:58)

Boas noites,

*16,3ºC
73% HR*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2014 às 21:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já 17,8ºC, vamos lá ver como será a noite .



Deve descer aos 14,5ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Out 2014 às 21:31)

Por aqui está a ficar bem fresco, já vai em *13,8ºC*

Máxima de *20,6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2014 às 22:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já 17,8ºC, vamos lá ver como será a noite .





Pedro1993 disse:


> 16.6°C
> Máxima *23*| Mínima *12* °C
> 
> Hoje já se notou bem o arrefecimento durante o dia, apesar do sol que esteve, também houve períodos de nublosidade.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje a minima chegou aos *16ºC *aqui e a máxima nem se quer chegou aos *20ºC*, vento moderado a rondar os 30km/h e bastante fresco, muito provavelmente o que causa a diminuição da temperatura. Bastante nebulosidade.
> 
> *Amplitudes térmicas diárias* muito pequenas, a rondar os *5ºC *e também reparei que a temperatura do mar está a diminuir. O sistema de baixa pressão que falei ontem pelos vistos vai permanecer durante mais dias do que o previsto, chuva e tempo fresco vai ser o tema desta semana, Outono finalmente a mostrar-se. Temperaturas máximas de Outubro não devem baixar dos 20ºC em Lisboa, e minimas dos 10ºC.



Diferença bem marcada da temperatura em relação a ontem e, claro, especialmente a anteontem. Na praia logo que o sol se pôs o vento de vez em quando soprava moderado e bem fresco, corta-vento já foi necessário, até parecia que estava no alto da serra. Os padrões de nuvens a mudar constantemente, tudo deslocando-se rapidamente de noroeste, estão de volta os estrato-cumulus do fim do dia, o "capacete" na serra e o ocaso no mar a não se ver.
O halo a manter-se






e a desaparecer por os cirrus se deslocarem depressa





De notar o desvanecimento das cores do poente, devido à limpeza das poeiras na atmosfera


----------



## Tufao André (6 Out 2014 às 00:11)

Boas noites!
Dia marcado também por uma boa descida das temperaturas (máxima e mínima)! A mínima tocou a casa dos 15ºC e a máxima foi apenas aos 20ºC, enquanto que na 6ªf foi até aos 29ºC... Já me constipei à conta disto :s Mas pronto faz parte e já sentia saudades! Como já referido, o céu esteve com períodos de muito nublado e o vento soprou moderado de NO com rajadas intensas por vezes, o que aumentou bastante a sensação de frio principalmente à sombra...
Neste momento poucas nuvens, vento mais fraco e apenas 16ºC! HR de 77%


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Out 2014 às 01:26)

StormRic disse:


> Estes congestus foram o início da convecção mas foi tudo para a zona ribeirinha oriental. Fotos com uma bela luminosidade, muito bonitas.



Obrigado, é sempre bom ver um elogio , faz com que se perca tempo a fazer estes registos e principalmente publicá-los, apesar de poderem não ser nada de extraordinário,
e lá está, fotos tiradas com o que tinha à mão, o meu telélé, dos baratos, mas nada mau a tirar fotos com apenas 5 mpx

ainda esteve encoberto neste local mais à tarde, pensei que ia cair alguma coisa, estava também algum calor, presumo que uns  28 - 30º.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2014 às 07:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deve descer aos 14,5ºC.



Ficou pelos 15,4ºC, as nuvens não deixaram descer mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 07:37)

Pois, existe sempre algo a estragar as minimas, vento ou nebulosidade.
T.minima: *15,1ºC*
Céu cinzento.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 07:56)

Neste momento chuvisca na serra, é perfeitamente visível da minha localização.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 08:58)

Chuviscos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Out 2014 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês muitas nuvens no céu e a temperatura baixou muito mas não está vento. O termómetro marca 17º.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Out 2014 às 09:16)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp atual : 17.6ºC
Temp Mini: *14.6*ºC
Rajada Máxima: 13.2 km/h







http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 10:08)

Precipitação fraca em aproximação.
Céu um pouco escuro a Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 14:59)

Boas tardes,

21,5ºC
70% HR
Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante NO.

Em termos de nebulosidade, estamos assim:
(Nem a vizinha escapou )


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Out 2014 às 19:12)

Hoje caiu uma chuvita antes do almoço mas nada de muito assinalável a não ser que chegou o momento de deixar de usar sandálias. Efectivamente, hoje senti que seria o ultimo dia antes da próxima Primavera que andaria de dedos de fora. No _Campus_, cerca da 14h 30 estava um dia de Outono agradável, com vento típico da estação, folhas das árvores a querer amarelecer e temperatura simpática e amena. Estava assim:






p.s. Claro que se trata de foto tirada do telemóvel e por curioso (que é o meu caso). Nada destas fotos fantásticas que têm vindo a ser aqui publicadas no Forum. Mas a vontade é boa ...


----------



## Zapiao (6 Out 2014 às 19:14)

Chuva "molha tolos" em Coimbra


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2014 às 20:48)

chuviscos já chegaram a Lisboa


----------



## RickStorm (6 Out 2014 às 21:02)

Já chegaram aqui também à zona de Oeiras. À pouco andava na rua e por pouco não a apanhei. Está abafado e um cheiro a terra molhada  ...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 21:38)

Boas,

*19,7ºC*
Morrinha.
Vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 21:44)

Chove bem, não esperava por esta.


----------



## Teles (6 Out 2014 às 21:48)

Por aqui também já chove desde as 20 horas!


----------



## overcast (6 Out 2014 às 21:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove bem, não esperava por esta.



Aqui não chove nada, mas estou a cheirá-las.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 21:51)

overcast disse:


> Aqui não chove nada, mas estou a cheirá-las.



Voltou a morrinha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2014 às 21:51)

Saí à rua às 8h, tempo abafado, vento nulo e um bocado fresco, céu completamente tapado pelas nuvens, não havia qualquer sinal de luz.
Pela manhã a nebulosidade foi diminuindo e á tarde ainda houve bastante.

Agora está céu muito nublado e chuvisca, estão apenas *20ºC*.

Acho que hoje vi todos os tipos de nebulosidade possível, desde baixa, média e alta, só não tive tempo para tirar fotografias. Vento não tão notável como ontem, vento fraco a rondar os 10km/h.
Máximas na Amadora chegaram aos *24,3ºC* por volta das 14h, sempre superior ao máximo dado a Lisboa como sempre.

Chuvinha vem aí  ainda por cima saio às 18h que é logo quando começa a chover  Se o vento fraco se mantiver, então teremos dias calmos espero eu...

Edit: Graças a este tempo instável já estou constipado e engripado...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2014 às 22:23)

Começou a chover bem , aqui por Sintra.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2014 às 22:38)

Parou, e passou a chuvisco, tá a começar .


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2014 às 00:41)

chuvisca com intensidade em Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2014 às 03:39)

Entre os chuviscos da manhã e a chuva fraca que começou a caír cerca das 20h (mas que ainda molhou bem), isto foi o mais bonito que o dia de ontem esteve (e ainda com algum calor e sol forte):


----------



## RickStorm (7 Out 2014 às 06:22)

Bom dia...

Por aqui não chove mas vê-se (e sente-se) a humidade espalhada pelo ar.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2014 às 07:32)

Boas,

*18,4ºC*
*1 mm*
Vento fraco do quadrante SO


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2014 às 07:43)

Bom dia.

Já chove há algum tempo, Caneças leva 4.8mm acumulados desde as 00h.

Mínima de 17.1ºC (até ao momento).


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2014 às 07:51)

*2 mm*


----------



## AMFC (7 Out 2014 às 09:11)

Zona de oeiras com chuva persistente por vezes moderada com breves momentos forte. acumulado hoje já vai nos 8mm .


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Out 2014 às 09:13)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está a chover não muito forte mas que não se dispense o chapéu de chuva sob pena de se chegar ao escritório que nem um pinto. Não está vento e de temperatura estão uns Outonais e agradáveis 19º.



Teles disse:


> ...também já chove...


Caros Teles certamente devido à sua indumentária de peles raspadas com pedras afiadas e cosidas com osso e esse seu cabelo crespo e de aspecto impermeável à chuva (como mostra o avatar) certamente estará melhor preparado do que qq um de nós para um Outono agreste e os dias de Invernia que se avizinham. Que sorte!  
EDIT 10h04m Ah verifico que entretanto se mudou para fora da Via Láctea espero que consiga continuar a reportar aqui para a Terra .P.S. A desparasitação capilar ficou _trendy_.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2014 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

Em Odivelas, além do chuvisco, temos também nevoeiro.
8,4mm acumulados em Caneças. Ontem foram 1,2mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2014 às 09:51)

4,3 mm até ao momento por Queluz .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Out 2014 às 09:58)

De momento o sol espreita de vez em quando em Cascais e não chove, mas esta manhã e logo na hora das deslocações pendulares choveu bastante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2014 às 10:37)

Até agora chuviscos pelo que vi desde que acordei, Queluz já acumula *4 mm*, e espera-se mais chuva por volta das 18h... Lisboa já está em alerta amarelo 
Continua um dia de Outono, temperaturas a rondas os 20ºC e vento fraco a nulo. Ainda bem que não há vento


----------



## FlavioAreias (7 Out 2014 às 12:11)

Zona se Abrantes (Santarém) começou a chover agora, chuvisco miudinho intenso!
A temperatura está agradável, a volta dos 19ºc
Vento muitíssimo fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2014 às 13:12)

Boas

Tudo tranquilo, céu cinzento, *20,7ºC* e vento fraco do quadrante SO.

Só espero animação para amanhã de manhã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2014 às 13:17)

Por aqui caiu toda a manha a chamada chuva "molha todos", e  eu sirvo de exemplo porque já me molhou hoje 
21.2°C
A temperatura nao podia estar melhor.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (7 Out 2014 às 13:37)

Céu escuro para Sul.
Aqui está Sol.
Estranho que no radar não vejo nada!


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2014 às 16:28)

Boas tardes

Carcavelos  a seguir sem grandes diferenças o padrão de precipitação das zonas próximas, Oeiras, Cascais, etc. Chuva durante a madrugada desde as 6h, fraca inicialmente, depois intensificando-se mas mais pela densidade do que pela dimensão dos pingos revelando assim que as camadas de nuvens têm pouca altura. Vento de SO, por vezes de SSO, mas mantendo-se em geral fraco. A partir do início da tarde começaram as abertas a alternar com períodos mais escuros mas sem precipitação. Nuvens estratiformes em geral, alguns cumulus embebidos de fraco desenvolvimento, altoestratos, altocumulus, mantém-se a quase ausência de nuvens altas.
Alguns aspectos do céu:
cerca das 15h, para sueste, o tecto das nuvens suficientemente baixo para encobrir parcialmente a Arrábida






Para oeste, aberta a desenhar-se no horizonte, cumulus e estratocumulus com um claro nível de limitação ao desenvolvimento









Cenário menos de uma hora depois, note-se que um bando de gaivotas já acampou no parque e continuam a chegar mais como é normal nas situações depressionárias de sudoeste de outono/inverno:





O sol a aparecer fez a temperatura subir bem, novamente pode-se falar de algum calor sob a radiação directa, ajudado pela humidade:


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2014 às 17:15)

Pesquisa de horizonte, meia hora atrás aqueles cumulus, embora com desenvolvimento limitado, produziam precipitação fraca; essa precipitação está neste momento a começar aqui:





para dar um termo de comparação, o eco de radar correspondente é insignificante  (radar das 16h50 locais)





é típico deste tipo de nuvens nestas situações parecerem mais ameaçadoras do que na realidade são:





A sueste, a linha de alturas da Arrábida a incentivar a convecção local, mas limitada (uma hora atrás):


----------



## RickStorm (7 Out 2014 às 18:29)

Por aqui continuam as nuvens a passar (algumas largam muito pouca precipitação), vento muito fraco ou nulo, mas continua muito abafado (como se eu estivesse num carro ao sol sem poder abrir as janelas)...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2014 às 20:27)

Pelo que vi no IPMA, apenas choveu das 7h-9h, quando eu estava a dormir , por isso quando estava na rua não caiu nem um pingo, nem mesmo ás 17-19h que era quando esperava mais chuva, como estava previsto, mas nada... Aviso amarelo para quê? 

Máximas apenas chegaram aos *21,4ºC* na Amadora, bastante mais fresco que ontem mas o tempo continua abafado. Amplitudes térmicas diárias cada vez mais pequenas, e minimas nos *18ºC-19ºC. *Média da velocidade do vento = 1km/h, praticamente nulo. Nebulosidade constante e deixo aqui algumas fotos da hora de almoço.














Reparei também na velocidade das nuvens, era estrondosa! Eram tão rápidas que até metia medo...em 1 minuto desaparecia tudo.
Durante a tarde nunca mais vi o sol.

*#Offtopic* - Amanhã temos lua cheia e eclipse lunar mas não vamos poder ver na Europa


----------



## DaniFR (7 Out 2014 às 20:35)

Chuva fraca e persistente há mais de uma hora.
*5,1mm* na estação do Pólo II da UC.


----------



## FlavioAreias (7 Out 2014 às 21:17)

Gostava de saber é porque o IPMA enviar tantos avisos durante o dia de hoje, já recebi mais de 20 emails com avisos de chuva e trovoada. 
Estao com medo do que se passou em Lisboa ou que?
secalhar isto nem vai ser assim tao mau quanto pintam.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Out 2014 às 21:33)

Por acaso é verdade... mandam "n" mail´s por dia com a mesma informação, até já me lembrou de cancelar a subscrição... Se reformassem ao menos o sistema de avisos...

Neste momento em Carcavelos:

Céu a encobrir e 20.7ºC, não há vento... mar ruidoso novamente.


----------



## Teles (7 Out 2014 às 21:40)

Por aqui temperatura actual de 21.4ºC ,vento fraco , céu muito nublado , durante o dia de hoje houve alguma chuva espaçada que acumulou até ao momento 2,1mm!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (7 Out 2014 às 22:07)

Por aqui encontra-se tudo calmo.
O vento que se encontrava moderado também acalmou.


----------



## RickStorm (7 Out 2014 às 22:17)

Tudo calmo aqui na minha zona. Chove "miudinho"... Continua um ar abafado.


----------



## bpereira (7 Out 2014 às 23:11)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a temperatura segue nos 23,8ºC
Está abafado.
Vento de Sul com algumas rajadas na ordem dos 20 Km
Pressão 1010 hPa.


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2014 às 23:21)

Horizontes de expectativa aqui em Carcavelos. vento de SO fraco, as nuvens em bancos mais ou menos extensos continuam a passar.
Ao poente notava-se as características de humidade da massa de ar a sul da frente com ondulações que vai descendo lentamente em latitude

















esporadicamente alguns cumulus desenvolveram-se o suficiente para originar alguma precipitação fraca





as três últimas imagens correspondem a três pequenos segmentos do horizonte visualizado na segunda imagem a contar de cima. A comparação da dimensão dos pormenores permite ter uma ideia da antecipação que se tem aqui da chegada dos fenómenos nas situações depressionárias mais frequentes de outono/inverno às quais estão associados ventos locais de oeste a sueste.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2014 às 00:03)

Boas,

*19,7ºC*
Vento moderado de SO.
_____

Acumulado de ontem: *5 mm*


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 06:59)

Chuva fraca mas persistente desde há cerca de uma hora. Vento moderado de SSO. No radar o cortejo de células a oeste e entrando entre o Douro e o Cabo Carvoeiro tem vindo a avolumar-se e vai progredindo lentamente para sul à medida que flui para ENE. A chuva fraca nesta altura aqui na região de Lisboa ainda não provém dessas  linhas convectivas. Haverá um intervalo entre esta precipitação fraca e a chegada das células maiores, provavelmente de três ou menos horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2014 às 09:57)

Boas,

Tudo tranquilo.

*20,5ºC
1 mm*
Vento moderado de SO
___

Olhando para o meteograma do GFS fica-se com a ideia que o pos-frontal será bem animado, mais que a propria frente.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2014 às 11:00)

Em termos de nebulosidade estamos assim:


Ps: Ainda deu para apanhar uma cortina  de chuva fraca sobre a serra.


----------



## PDias (8 Out 2014 às 11:11)

Bom dia,

por aqui pouco choveu durante a noite, agora tudo calmo, não chove, vento fraco e até o sol aparece de vez em quando. A mínima foi de 18,6ºC e agora estão 21,7ºC.


----------



## MicaMito (8 Out 2014 às 11:15)

Por aqui 33.0mm acumulados desde as 0:00h e a contar, é água por todo o lado!!!!


----------



## RickStorm (8 Out 2014 às 11:34)

Bom dia. Estou em Cascais e está sol, no entanto lá vão passando algumas nuvens com aspecto "ameaçador" de chuva e está fresco.


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2014 às 11:49)

Meio a brincar, meio a sério: ainda dá para assar sardinhas para o almoço ou é um acto eventualmente arriscado? É que está uma temperatura óptima, 22ºC, vento de SO morno, céu ainda com muito Sol, e embora o satélite mostre perfeitamente o que lá vem, parece tudo ainda muito longe.


----------



## lsalvador (8 Out 2014 às 11:59)

Por Tomar a ficar tudo com umas nuvens ameaçadoras, a chuva deve estar a chegar 

Mudança de webcam


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 12:03)

Que ventania em Tomar

Webcam em direto- Meteocaneças
http://www.meteocanecas.com/subpage_webcam.html


----------



## ferreirinha47 (8 Out 2014 às 12:29)

Que grande carga de agua se abate neste momento por Leiria


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 12:36)

Anadia entre ás 10h (UTC), ou seja entre as 10h e as 11h horas locais cairam cerca de 20 mm em Anadia, continuando a ser o distrito de Aveiro a ser o mais afectado durante o dia de hoje bem como Viseu !


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2014 às 13:05)

Imenso calor devido aos 94% de humidade e 20,9ºC o vento está fraco de sul. Se a temperatura descesse 10ºC não me importava nada.


----------



## Nsantos79 (8 Out 2014 às 13:56)

Por Monte Gordo está 20.9º com bastante humidade e chove agora com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2014 às 14:00)

Por aqui tivemos o sol toda a manha acompanhado por vento moderado, mas já se avista algum escuro ao longe, vamos ver  o que nos reserva.
Durante a madrugada caiu alguns aguaceiros fracos.

EDIT- 14:11- começou agora a chover


----------



## telegram (8 Out 2014 às 14:06)

Grande chuvada em Miranda do Corvo.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 14:17)

Começa a chover aqui em Carcavelos, aguaceiro a entrar em Cascais visto daqui, parece algo intenso.

14:19 chove bem aqui, mas é uma chuva fina embora densa

Em Santa Cruz/Torres Vedras entrou uma célula bem grande e potente

14:23 vai chover bem na Parede/Estoril pelo que vejo daqui

Está a engrossar aqui em Carcavelos, choveu forte durante 2 minutos.

14:26 desenha-se uma aberta e a chuva está a parar, tudo muito rápido nesta situação, vento de SSO

14:29 apareceu o sol 

O radar já está a demorar meia hora... inútil na dinâmica presente

Nada mais no horizonte neste momento. Ainda escuro por trás de Cascais mas também vai limpar.

Penso que a linha de instabilidade termina aqui, aliás a carta sinóptica mostrava isso, há agora um intervalo até à frente propriamente dita mas onde podem aparecer subitamente novas células isoladas ou alinhadas. Nota-se lá mais para sul algo desse género a aproximar-se mas do litoral alentejano.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 14:39)

14:38 Vê-se aguaceiros a entrar na Caparica/Sesimbra.

14:40 imagens de radar finalmente das 13:10 e 13:20 (actualiza aos pares...), pois, lá está o aguaceiro que se formou aqui em frente, tarde demais, já passou...

14:45 Caparica debaixo de chuva

14:47 avistam-se a sul células mais interessantes


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 14:45)

*EDIT: A pedido do user StormRic editei esta mensagem, embora a mesma não contenha qualquer provocação ou gozo do membro.*


StormRic, por gentileza, para que todos possamos ler melhor as mensagens, agradecia se for possivel que não colocasse no mesmo post todas as actualizações do estado do tempo para que a leitura do mesmo seja mais fácil, e não seja confuso de se ler e interpretar mesmo que para isso tenha que escrever em vários posts seguidos.

Agradeço a atenção,


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (8 Out 2014 às 14:47)

Chuva muito forte em Figueiró dos Vinhos, acompanhada de Trovoada.


----------



## Thomar (8 Out 2014 às 14:48)

StormRic disse:


> 14:38 Vê-se aguaceiros a entrar na Caparica/Sesimbra.
> 
> 14:40 imagens de radar finalmente das 13:10 e 13:20 (actualiza aos pares...), pois, lá está o aguaceiro que se formou aqui em frente, tarde demais, já passou...
> 
> 14:45 Caparica debaixo de chuva



Chove fraco por aqui agora.

EDIT: Já parou, choveu para aí uns 2 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2014 às 14:49)

Aviso amarelo prestes a  terminar...
Por aqui não se passou nada.
1 mm.
Vento moderado.
____

Choveu bem na zona oeste.
Por exemplo, Santa Cruz(Torres Vedras) segue nos *20,1 mm*.


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2014 às 14:52)

jonas 87 onde foi que leu que o aviso de alerta amarelo está a terminar?????


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2014 às 15:00)

Teles disse:


> jonas 87 onde foi que leu que o aviso de alerta amarelo está a terminar?????








Ps: Podes me tratar por tu.


----------



## ct5iul (8 Out 2014 às 15:05)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 24.4 ºC
Temp Mini: 19.6ºC
Rajada Máxima: 37.2 km/h


Temp atual 22.9ºC 15:00

Pressão: 1006.6Hpa 15:00
Intensidade do Vento: 35.2 km/h 15:00
Escala de Beaufort :5
Direcção do Vento: S
Temperatura do vento: 18.2ºC 15:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 19.0ºC 15:00
Humidade Relativa:81% 15:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 15:00
Altitude: 110Metros






http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2014 às 15:10)

Ok é que aqui para o distrito de Santarém dá até dia 9!


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 15:10)

A vista para sul vinte minutos atrás:


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2014 às 15:10)

Chove  torrencialmente por aqui


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 15:11)

Segundo o Sat24, na zona de Figueirós dos Vinhos e Pedrogão Grande no distrito de Leiria existe uma célula que contém trovoada.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 15:14)

Apesar de alguns dos avisos estarem a cairem como são os casos de Lisboa (muito em breve) e Portalegre (18h)  quando a frente quente passar, uma vez que esta começa a perder alguma intensidade, vai-se assistir a um grande periodo de acalmia na região centro.
Atenções agora deverão começar a ser viradas para a frente fria que deverá começar quase a atingir o Minho !


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Out 2014 às 15:18)

Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento, com rajadas de vento moderado/forte.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 15:25)

Célula que conseguiu desenvolver uma bigorna prestes a entrar na península de Setúbal neste momento:


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2014 às 15:28)

desiludido com o dia de hoje...


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 15:32)




----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 15:35)

A praia de Carcavelos parece uma piscina.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-de-carcavelos/

A praia da Costa da Caparica está sem areia. 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## Zapiao (8 Out 2014 às 15:40)

Aurélio disse:


> vai-se assistir a um grande periodo de acalmia na região centro.


Ate quando colega ?


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 15:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> A praia de Carcavelos parece uma piscina.
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-de-carcavelos/
> 
> ...



A maré das 15h foi muito alta mesmo (3,80m em Cascais) e aliado à ondulação de 3m já está a fazer alguns estragos na areia. A ondulação só vai baixar amanhã à tarde, a maré desta madrugada (3h30, 3,69m) vai também entrar bem dentro, esperemos que não coincida com vento mais forte do quadrante SO.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 16:05)

Aurélio disse:


> *EDIT: A pedido do user StormRic editei esta mensagem, embora a mesma não contenha qualquer provocação ou gozo do membro.*
> 
> 
> StormRic, por gentileza, para que todos possamos ler melhor as mensagens, agradecia se for possivel que não colocasse no mesmo post todas as actualizações do estado do tempo para que a leitura do mesmo seja mais fácil, e não seja confuso de se ler e interpretar mesmo que para isso tenha que escrever em vários posts seguidos.
> ...



Aceito a sugestão. Só faço estas actualizações na mesma mensagem quando vejo que não há outras mensagens de outros membros. Foi o que aconteceu neste caso: a minha mensagem inicial foi às 14:17 e até às 14:47 não houve mensagens de outros membros, por isso em vez de encher a página com várias mensagens minhas achei que poupava espaço e tempo de leitura aos seguidores se colocasse as actualizações do meu seguimento na mesma mensagem. A linha do tempo nas mensagens entre as 14:06 e as 14:47 não foi interrompida pelas minhas actualizações nem houve retrocesso da leitura.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 16:38)

Aspecto geral do céu no quadrante entre SSO e ONO vinte minutos atrás:




detalhe mostrando o aguaceiro entrando por Cascais:




imagem radar das 16h20 locais:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Out 2014 às 16:38)

Bem por aqui vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
Quanto à chuva tem sido um dia de alguns períodos de chuva maioritariamente moderados.


----------



## CeterisParibus (8 Out 2014 às 16:44)

Do que é dado a perceber pelo satélite, a região Centro ( e especificamente a zona em torno da Figueira da Foz ), não terá provavelmente mais precipitação neste evento. Alguém corrobora?

( o interesse gira em volta de sair de casa para andar de bicicleta, ou não )


----------



## RickStorm (8 Out 2014 às 17:32)

Boa tarde,

Apesar de ter havido alguns choviscos por aqui, continua abafado e um sol de fazer inveja a outras cidades.  

As nuvens são negras, mas vão passando a uma boa velocidade.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 17:34)

CeterisParibus disse:


> Do que é dado a perceber pelo satélite, a região Centro ( e especificamente a zona em torno da Figueira da Foz ), não terá provavelmente mais precipitação neste evento. Alguém corrobora?
> 
> ( o interesse gira em volta de sair de casa para andar de bicicleta, ou não )



Olhando só para o radar do IPMA eu diria que há uma janela sem precipitação aí na Figueira mas não garanto que se estenda por mais de duas horas, se tanto.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 17:35)

RickStorm disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Apesar de ter havido alguns choviscos por aqui, continua abafado e um sol de fazer inveja a outras cidades.
> 
> As nuvens são negras, mas vão passando a uma boa velocidade.



E bem quentinho o sol


----------



## zejorge (8 Out 2014 às 17:44)

Chuva intensa há já algum tempo.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 17:46)

Linha de instabilidade a caminho da península de Setúbal:


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 17:53)

A linha de instabilidade está a intensificar-se.
A Península de Setúbal nos próximos 15/20 minutos será afectada por chuva moderada a forte e talvez trovoada. Esta linha de instabilidade vai permanecer durante 30 a 40 minutos na Península de Setúbal.
Preparem as máquinas fotográficas.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 17:57)

Células a SE:





aspecto geral do quadrante sul, há 18 minutos:


----------



## carla_francisco (8 Out 2014 às 18:09)

É verdade, ali estão elas...


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 18:20)

carla_francisco disse:


> É verdade, ali estão elas...



Bela vista invulgar! Da estação agronómica?


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 18:33)

A linha de células deriva para ENE rapidamente, grande aberta agora no quadrante sudoeste:


----------



## carla_francisco (8 Out 2014 às 18:33)

Sim, vista de um prédio em Sassoeiros (Carcavelos) sobre a Estação Agronómica (Oeiras) com o Bugio ao fundo


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 18:49)

Aquelas células já têm actividade eléctrica:


----------



## Tormenta (8 Out 2014 às 18:57)

Boas,

Por aqui, desde as 16h30, que chove com grande intensidade, com períodos bem fortes, acompanhados de algum vento.


----------



## ThunderFreak (8 Out 2014 às 19:06)

Em V.N.Santo André foram audíveis algumas delas. 




StormRic disse:


> Aquelas células já têm actividade eléctrica:


----------



## jonekko (8 Out 2014 às 19:07)

Por aqui não se passa nada á semelhança do resto do dia...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2014 às 19:15)

Desde meados desta tarde, choveu moderadamente, alterando depois a aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2014 às 19:21)

A linha de instabilidade que passou sobre a península de Setúbal mais uma vez deixou Almada a ver navios, ou melhor, a ver os CB's a passar, mas proporcionou imagens fantásticas como esta agora perto do pôr-do-Sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2014 às 19:23)

Boas,

Por aqui nada de novo.
*20,2ºC
92% HR
1 mm*


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2014 às 19:25)

Boas

Aqui em Setúbal nada de trovoadas!! elas estão a entrar bem mais a sul nem consegui ver nada ainda!

Precipitação acumulada até agora desde as 00h 5,0mm

Máxima: 22,4ºC
Mínima: 19,6ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Out 2014 às 19:33)

Boa tarde/noite,
Hoje estava a contar com chuva a potes e trovoada. Na Expo não se passou nada disso mas sim um tarde de Outono bem entrado.
Às 9h15m no Campus estava assim (e ao final da tarde, quando acabou a minha malfadada audiência, continuava parecido, i.e. agradável):


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 19:37)

Microburst disse:


> A linha de instabilidade que passou sobre a península de Setúbal mais uma vez deixou Almada a ver navios, ou melhor, a ver os CB's a passar, mas proporcionou imagens fantásticas como esta agora perto do pôr-do-Sol.



Excelente vista e foto! Acompanhei essa célula daqui de Carcavelos na esperança que tivesse alguma actividade eléctrica mas nada. Ficou foi com belas cores ao poente.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2014 às 20:07)

Evento até agora rendeu 2,4 mm .


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2014 às 20:24)

O dia começou com chuva ás 6h, chuviscos de vez em quando até ás 14h quando começou a chover moderadamente na Amadora e repetiu-se ás 17h, mas foram apenas uns 10 minutos...acumulou apenas 2,3 mm. Vento bastante mais intenso do que ontem, tempo abafado e pensava que ia haver chuvas mais torrenciais mas nada... Abertas eram raras.

Temperatura máxima: *21,4ªC*
Temperatura minima: *19,1ºC*

*Mais uma vez digo, amplitudes térmicas diárias muito mínimas, em algumas cidades de 2ºC *
Nuvens altas bastante estáveis, nuvens médias ameaçadoras mas passam rápido e nuvens baixas parece que estão com pressa para chegar a casa, bastante rápidas uns 30km/h.

Vi nos radares a chuva constante no centro e norte do país, vinda do Sudoeste. Chuva mantêm-se até amanhã de manhã, vamos ver se vai ser tão intensa como preveem.

Gostava de ver a beachcam da Costa da Caparica mas para mim não dá, sou o único?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2014 às 20:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais uma vez digo, amplitudes térmicas diárias muito mínimas, em algumas cidades de 2ºC



Então e isso é muito pouco ? Já houve situações de 1ºC e se calhar até mesmo 0,5ºC.


----------



## windchill (8 Out 2014 às 20:32)

Fim de tarde por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 20:45)

windchill disse:


> Fim de tarde por aqui...



 bom trabalho! Tem que se dizer que é preciso clicar no HD para ver a boa qualidade em pleno 
As nuvens baixas taparam em parte as células que estavam a passar ao fundo mas elas vêem-se lá. Interessante como aqui sobre o mar não havia essas nuvens baixas.


----------



## windchill (8 Out 2014 às 20:52)

Pois, as nuvens baixas estragaram um bocadinho o ramalhete.....


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 21:03)

Há uma linha de instabilidade, que parece pré-frontal, a aproximar-se do litoral centro. Penso que a Figueira da Foz será o primeiro ponto onde entrará no litoral.
Já registou algumas DEA's e o eco de radar está bem configurado de forma contínua:


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 21:11)

Enquanto esperamos pela actividade a chegar, algumas imagens da evolução das células que passaram a sueste de Setúbal





















foi a última nuvem a ser iluminada pelo poente o que atesta a elevada altitude que atingiu, grande desenvolvimento que estranhamente não teve actividade eléctrica registada nesta fase.


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2014 às 21:17)

Vamos lá ver se chega alguma coisa decente, por assim dizer, a estas bandas porque até agora o que recebi de aviso do IPMA concerne à ondulação e pouco mais.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 21:26)

Vem a caminho alguma coisa, não sabemos é se é para todos...


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 21:34)

Alguém a seguir de Peniche à Figueira? Vai estar animado por aí.


----------



## RickStorm (8 Out 2014 às 21:34)

Boa noite,

Por aqui está tudo tranquilo e bem mais fresquinho. Deixo uma imagem do cenário à uma hora atrás...






*No canto superior direito estava tudo laranja, ao passo que no canto superior esquerdo passavam nuvens "negras" a fazer contraste com a lua cheia. Desculpem é a má qualidade da imagem, mas o telemóvel não dá para mais.*


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2014 às 21:36)

Por acaso emendo a mão: acabou de chegar um aviso amarelo do IPMA para Lisboa e Setúbal das 21h de hoje até às 03h da próxima madrugada devido à previsão da possibilidade de ocorrência de periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e que poderão ser pontualmente acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## RickStorm (8 Out 2014 às 21:38)

Microburst disse:


> Por acaso emendo a mão: acabou de chegar um aviso amarelo do IPMA para Lisboa e Setúbal das 21h de hoje até às 03h da próxima madrugada devido à previsão da possibilidade de ocorrência de periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e que poderão ser pontualmente acompanhados de trovoada.



Não será apenas relativamente à altura das ondas? Pelo menos é o que a informação da página inicial me diz aqui no computador...


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 21:50)

Microburst disse:


> Vamos lá ver se chega alguma coisa decente, por assim dizer, a estas bandas porque até agora o que recebi de aviso do IPMA concerne à ondulação e pouco mais.





RickStorm disse:


> Não será apenas relativamente à altura das ondas? Pelo menos é o que a informação da página inicial me diz aqui no computador...



Pois, deve faltar qualquer coisa...


----------



## vamm (8 Out 2014 às 21:53)

Os outros que ficaram a amarelo é pela chuva, secalhar só se esqueceram de Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 21:58)

A linha que se aproxima não está tão activa como se podia esperar:











especialmente quanto a actividade eléctrica, mas pode ser apenas falha de detecção.
Impressionante é a célula do Minho, limpou tudo à sua volta.


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2014 às 21:59)

Não, foi mesmo uma notificação via e-mail da instauração do aviso amarelo para os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal das 21h de hoje até às 03h da próxima madrugada devido à previsão da possibilidade de ocorrência de periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e que poderão ser pontualmente acompanhados de trovoada (estou a transcrever dos mesmos). Chegou-me à caixa de correio electrónico eram 21h24.


----------



## dahon (8 Out 2014 às 22:04)

Por Coimbra volta a chover acompanhado de vento moderado.
E quer-me parecer que vai durar algum tempo pois pelo radar Coimbra está na "linha de fogo".


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 22:07)

De Peniche à Nazaré: vai cair chuva forte, se não começou já.


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Out 2014 às 22:08)

StormRic disse:


> De Peniche à Nazaré: vai cair chuva forte, se não começou já.


Ja comecou.. 
em alfeizerão chove e troveja bastante!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (8 Out 2014 às 22:08)

Neste momento chuva forte em Peniche


----------



## Nuno_1010 (8 Out 2014 às 22:10)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Nuno_1010 (8 Out 2014 às 22:12)

http://www.cm-nazare.pt/CustomPages/ShowPage.aspx?pageid=012b4126-c111-4918-bd4f-83e021bf816f


----------



## RickStorm (8 Out 2014 às 22:13)

Microburst disse:


> Não, foi mesmo uma notificação via e-mail da instauração do aviso amarelo para os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal das 21h de hoje até às 03h da próxima madrugada devido à previsão da possibilidade de ocorrência de periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e que poderão ser pontualmente acompanhados de trovoada (estou a transcrever dos mesmos). Chegou-me à caixa de correio electrónico eram 21h24.


Não digo que não, atenção. Mas por alguma razão essa informação não aparece no site (só achei estranho isso). Mas agradeço a info.


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Out 2014 às 22:14)

Desabou o ceu em alfeizerão.. chove torrencialmente ha mais de 10m


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 22:14)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen





Nuno_1010 disse:


> http://www.cm-nazare.pt/CustomPages/ShowPage.aspx?pageid=012b4126-c111-4918-bd4f-83e021bf816f



 os links não estão a funcionar aparentemente.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 22:15)

Uma linha de células bem constituída:
20:50 utc






21:00 utc


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 22:23)

Detecção de DEA's a detectar pouco:


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2014 às 22:25)

trovoada em Leiria segundo um amigo meu


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2014 às 22:27)

A linha tambem deve entrar por aqui, ou perto, litoral de Sintra, resta-nos acompanhar a situação.


----------



## Leiga (8 Out 2014 às 22:28)

david 6 disse:


> trovoada em Leiria segundo um amigo meu


Já se ouve e bem por Ourem


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 22:43)

Leiga disse:


> Já se ouve e bem por Ourem



Confirmado:




mas abaixo de Peniche, nada, nem no mar. O segmento seguinte da linha a entrar ou irá activar-se ao chegar mais perto, como o fez o segmento a norte de Peniche, ou vai ser fraco.




as células parecem gastas...


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 22:55)

Já chove da Ericeira para cima, pouco.




a célula que passou em Leiria é que está a expandir-se bem.


----------



## telegram (8 Out 2014 às 22:56)

Muita chuva na zona de Miranda do Corvo.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 22:56)

Essa linhas de células começa a ganhar convectividade e aí na zona de Tondela, está claramente a ganhar evolução para algo maior ...
A própria frente já começa a ficar mais activa conforme indicavam os modelos para o final da noite !


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Out 2014 às 22:57)

Bem neste momento está a chover de forma forte e o vento também está com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## Leiga (8 Out 2014 às 22:58)

E a trovoada está cada vez mais forte e persistente.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Out 2014 às 23:00)

Pelo menos no norte do país já há inundações a registar


----------



## Gongas (8 Out 2014 às 23:02)

Por Coimbra a pouco choveu bem. Avistei clarões mas não são muito percetíveis.
Vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2014 às 23:02)

Por aqui chove forte de momento , a precipitação até ao momento de 13,5mm , a norte para os lados de Leiria troveja bem!


----------



## Leiga (8 Out 2014 às 23:09)

Chuva a tornar-se forte na zona de Ourem.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 23:13)

Leiga disse:


> Chuva a tornar-se forte na zona de Ourem.



Célula a reactivar-se e a crescer:
22h50 locais





23h00


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2014 às 23:19)

Forte chuvada que aqui passou  à momentos , passou de 13,5mm para 24,7mm!


----------



## romeupaz (8 Out 2014 às 23:20)

Fui correr nas normais corridas de quarta em Leiria, mesmo sabendo que ia chover... agora tanto... não tenho uma parte do corpo seco... e a trovoada... ai 
O centro de Leiria volta a inundar
desculpem o link de facebook mas a net onde estou é lenta e já foi dificil fazer o upload para lá
Fotos FB meteoleiria


----------



## Tormenta (8 Out 2014 às 23:23)

Boas, 

De facto acabei de vir da rua e consegui ver actividade eléctrica a oeste. Embora ainda distante e sem ouvir qualquer trovão. Vamos ver se ainda cá me toca alguma surpresa


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2014 às 23:31)

A linha está prestes a entrar aqui na zona.


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2014 às 23:33)

Leiga disse:


> Chuva a tornar-se forte na zona de Ourem.




Leiga, mora mesmo em Ourém?
eu estou a dar aulas na escola conde de Ourém, moro em Lamego


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 23:33)

O grupo de células que se seguem, agora a SO de Cascais não parecem estar a enfraquecer, pelo contrário.
Só é estranho não haver qualquer actividade eléctrica.




e que dizer de tudo aquilo que ainda vem lá mais para trás? é para amanhã...


----------



## Leiga (8 Out 2014 às 23:35)

joselamego disse:


> Leiga, mora mesmo em Ourém?
> eu estou a dar aulas na escola conde de Ourém, moro em Lamego


Zona de ourem, cerca de 6/7 km direção Torres novas


----------



## dASk (8 Out 2014 às 23:37)

Está a pôr-se jeitosa esta linha noto que está a maturar e possivelmente vai chegar a estas zonas mais forte.. a ver vamos! Hoje é dia de deitar mais tarde


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 23:38)

Já há observação visual directa do que está mesmo a chegar a Cascais. Nuvens baixas e duas camadas de nuvens médias, alto-cumulus e cumulus. O radiante está em OSO para as nuvens baixas, oeste para as médias, vento de SSO.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2014 às 23:46)

A precipitação ainda não chegou aqui, ela deve andar na serra ( Pedra Amarela - Peninha).


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 23:48)

As nuvens baixas abriram, melhor visibilidade agora, não é de oeste é de OSO que vem os cumulus. Nada de actividade eléctrica...


----------



## flak (8 Out 2014 às 23:50)

Em Tomar começa agora a chover e já a cerca de uma hora que se vê actividades a sudoeste, oeste.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 23:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> A precipitação ainda não chegou aqui, ela deve andar na serra ( Pedra Amarela - Peninha).



Sim e deve estar mesmo a chegar agora a Cascais:
23h30


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2014 às 23:54)

só uma pergunta, a frente que está a chegar que se ve no radar, e´ isto o que os modelos previam, que dá chuva forte? tou a achar tão cedo e tão fina


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2014 às 23:54)

Chuva torrencial!!


----------



## Jo83 (8 Out 2014 às 23:57)

Tormenta disse:


> Boas,
> 
> De facto acabei de vir da rua e consegui ver actividade eléctrica a oeste. Embora ainda distante e sem ouvir qualquer trovão. Vamos ver se ainda cá me toca alguma surpresa



Desculpem o off topic mas é bom saber que os mourisquenses estão em todo o lado!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 00:00)

david 6 disse:


> só uma pergunta, a frente que está a chegar que se ve no radar, e´ isto o que os modelos previam, que dá chuva forte? tou a achar tão cedo e tão fina



A frente vem mais atrás e está bastante debilitada, depois dessa faixa que vai entrar deves assistir a algum periodo de acalmia, mas os modelos estão extremamente voláteis !


----------



## flak (9 Out 2014 às 00:02)

Chove torrencialmente em Tomar.  Deixei de ouvir trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 00:04)

Chove fraco...as estações aqui da zona registaram 2/3 mm, acho muito pouco para aquilo que vi chover.
A linha seguiu o seu caminho, não tarda cruza ai a tua zona StormRic.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 00:05)

david 6 disse:


> só uma pergunta, a frente que está a chegar que se ve no radar, e´ isto o que os modelos previam, que dá chuva forte? tou a achar tão cedo e tão fina



Na imagem de satélite o que está agora a chegar é apenas aquela linha que julgo ser pré-frontal, a frente propriamente dita ainda é tudo o que vem mais atrás:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 00:06)

Bem a bocado chovia a potes por estas bandas e o vento era forte.
Agora reina a calmaria total!
Vamos ver como irá ser nesta madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 00:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove fraco...as estações aqui da zona registaram 2/3 mm, acho muito pouco para aquilo que vi chover.
> A linha seguiu o seu caminho, não tarda cruza ai a tua zona StormRic.



Está quase... vi chover em Cascais.

00:08 Começou a pingar, pingos grossos...
00:12 chuva forte agora




parece pouco...


----------



## bpereira (9 Out 2014 às 00:06)

Aqui tudo muito calmo.


----------



## Teles (9 Out 2014 às 00:08)

A frente está debilitada Aurélio???

Pela imagem não me parece mesmo nada:


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2014 às 00:10)

A frente parece ganhar cada vez mais força, tal como esta linha de instabilidade pré-frontal.

Céu nublado por aqui. 20.0ºC.


----------



## Jo83 (9 Out 2014 às 00:16)

Chuva torrencial em Oeiras.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2014 às 00:18)

A chover torrencialmente em Belas, só se houve chuva, começou mesmo agora!!!


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 00:18)

Neste momento já só chove fraco.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 00:18)

AndréFrade disse:


> A frente parece ganhar cada vez mais força, tal como esta linha de instabilidade pré-frontal.
> 
> Céu nublado por aqui. 20.0ºC.



Falando concretamente da frente, essa neste momento está moribunda mas daqui a algumas horas vai ganhar alguma força e afectar da zona de Lisboa para baixo embora ainda se possa formar alguma linha de instabilidade esta madrugada na região centro.
Mas os modelos estão muito diferentes, e nenhum é de fiar teremos que ir olhando ao satélite !


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2014 às 00:22)

Breve aguaceiro forte. Sigo com *6,4 mm* acumulados.

20,2ºC de temperatura e 89% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2014 às 00:22)

Vai chovendo forte aqui por Sintra, está a começar a pegar .


----------



## ruival (9 Out 2014 às 00:23)

E começa a chuva em benfica


----------



## *Marta* (9 Out 2014 às 00:27)

Começou a chover no Prior Velho.


----------



## Tufao André (9 Out 2014 às 00:30)

É o diluvio na Venda Nova!!! Intensidade incrivel :O


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2014 às 00:31)

Estação de Queluz já regista 5mm em apenas 5 minutos, foi bastante rápido aqui também, durou cerca de 2 minutos e agora só vejo chuva fraca. Pingos grandes.
Confirmo nos radares, apesar de estarem atrasados, que a célula estava mesmo ao lado de Queluz/Belas e já passou...


----------



## Tufao André (9 Out 2014 às 00:34)

Foi bastante rapido, já esta mais calmo mas ainda chove.


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 00:35)

22h UTC: 

Leiria (cidade) - 12.3mm
Alcobaça - 18.9mm

começou a chover no campo grande, mas nada de especial


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 00:36)

Vem lá mais:
00h20


----------



## dASk (9 Out 2014 às 00:48)

Essa parte do vem lá mais dá-me a entender que pertence à margem sul


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 00:50)

Off-topic (não sei bem onde incluir esta ligação):

http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...bro-batem-recorde-dos-ultimos-80-anos-1672280


----------



## dASk (9 Out 2014 às 00:52)

e foi o mês com maior temperatura média do ano também.. memorável!


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 00:53)

Ainda não parou de chover fraco aqui em Carcavelos, muita neblina, o vento enfraqueceu e a atmosfera está pesada (tecto de nuvens baixo).
00h30


----------



## dASk (9 Out 2014 às 00:54)

A linha está agora a entrar também na margem sul na zona da Costa da Caparica... Ah e ali no vale do tejo na zona de Santarém está com um eco porreiro o radar!


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2014 às 01:04)

Vamos ver se realmente o AAlmada deixa aqui entrar qualquer coisita .  Vai chovendo de forma fraca com vento moderado.


----------



## Candy (9 Out 2014 às 01:04)

Boa noite,
Só agora consegui vir à net. 

Tenho-vos a dizer que por volta das 22h choveu, aqui, com uma intensidade que eu não me lembro da última vez que vi algo assim! Forte e pareceu-me que caia a direito, sem vento. Infelizmente estava numa reunião e só pude e ver a força com que caia, através de uma janela. O barulho era mais que muito, tal a força de água. 
O aguaceiro deve ter durado mais de 10 minutos.
Aqui por Peniche, temos sorte pois escorre para o mar, caso contrário teria dado origem a cheias. 
Não sei se houve algum problema por cá. Ainda não me inteirei das notícias da terra.


----------



## Candy (9 Out 2014 às 01:05)

Agora está uma noite calma, abafada e sem vento.


----------



## dASk (9 Out 2014 às 01:09)

Acho que a margem sul vai ser bem contemplada pelo movimento do radar vs intensidade da linha de instabilidade!


----------



## Tormenta (9 Out 2014 às 01:10)

Bom... que surpresa. Fui dormir... e começa a chover com se não houvesse amanhã. Trovoada de fazer tremer a casa... início de madrugada agitado! Trovoada a ganhar novo fôlego.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 01:37)

Trovoada a sul neste momento.
Chove bem. Ouvem-se os trovões mas está tão fechado pela neblina e chuva que não se vê os relâmpagos.


----------



## JAlves (9 Out 2014 às 01:39)

Mesmo com tudo fechado, já se ouve o ribombar!


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2014 às 01:42)

Trovoada a sudoeste bem audível.


----------



## Jo83 (9 Out 2014 às 01:43)

Ouve-se trovoada em Oeiras.


----------



## dASk (9 Out 2014 às 01:47)

parece que estacionou no estuário do Tejo...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (9 Out 2014 às 02:00)

Boa noite a todos.choveu bem aqui em Almada mas agora abrandou.ainda ouvi uns trovões mas parece que ja terminou


----------



## dASk (9 Out 2014 às 02:05)

bem que atualização do radar foi esta que parece que se desfez tudo em 10 minutos. bah.. começa agora a chover bem mas deve ser bem efêmero... Edit: afinal ou foi lapso da página ou não sei, está a chover torrencialmente na Moita!


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 02:15)

lisboa chove normal, ate´ agora desilusão


----------



## thunderstorm87 (9 Out 2014 às 02:32)

Volta a trovejar


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2014 às 02:33)

Que grande trovão !


----------



## thunderstorm87 (9 Out 2014 às 02:41)

Ja parou outra vez a trovoada


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 03:13)

01h UTC:

Alvega - 10.4mm
Almada, P. Rainha - 15.5mm


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 04:11)

Coruche ultima hora 12mm 

sempre a mesma coisa, quando não estou lá e´ quando a acção vai para lá


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 04:20)

Parou de chover em Carcavelos há cerca de  uma hora. Mantém-se a neblina e o céu nublado.
A actividade entra agora a sul da Arrábida/Setúbal, atingindo Alcácer e eventualmente dirigindo-se para Évora.


----------



## FJC (9 Out 2014 às 04:34)

Boa noite!
Cheias na Nazaré!

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/meteorologiaportugal/posts/910319705663196?ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 05:10)

StormRic disse:


> De Peniche à Nazaré: vai cair chuva forte, se não começou já.





StormRic disse:


> Uma linha de células bem constituída:
> 20:50 utc
> 
> 
> ...





FJC disse:


> Boa noite!
> Cheias na Nazaré!
> 
> Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/meteorologiaportugal/posts/910319705663196?ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me



Estávamos à espera, e o distrito estava em aviso laranja. As Câmaras Municipais deviam ter plantas das zonas que tipicamente costumam inundar-se quando chove forte e tentar de algum modo precaver, perante avisos, alertas e seguimentos, ao menos o estacionamento e informar os estabelecimentos comerciais e habitações mais vulneráveis das zonas (as zonas deviam ter sinais a dizer "zona inundável em caso de intempérie"). Mas claro, fazer isto seria admitir que os sistemas de drenagem são deficientes ou que a sua manutenção é descuidada...


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 06:35)

Enquanto não nasce o dia, algumas imagens do fim do dia de ontem:




























bem longe ainda estavam as células sobre o oceano que afectaram a costa oeste.

Esta mensagem devia estar no seguimento Litoral Centro, peço desculpa pelo lapso e solicito o favor de a transferir.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 06:54)

Para começar o dia... trovoada oculta  pois, tudo por trás das nuvens, da chuva, da neblina. Ouvia-se os trovões mas por incrível que pareça este foi o único relâmpago que consegui ver (o raio está lá, quase invisível), e claro, raios muito menos. Melhor sorte hoje, ou nos próximos dias. Espero que alguém tenha visto algum e registado para não passar em branco este evento.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2014 às 07:48)

Que fiasqueira absoluta, 7,6 mm em Queluz .


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 08:16)

Será que isto vai dar em algo aqui para a zona?
Desenvolvimento vertical superior a 12 kms, não é brincadeira.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2014 às 08:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Será que isto vai dar em algo aqui para a zona?
> Desenvolvimento vertical superior a 12 kms, não é brincadeira.



Pela imagem de satélite isso parece um comboio de células "agressivas" em direcção à metade sul do continente.
Esperemos que seja apenas "fogo de vista" porque se corresponder a tempo severo há que ter muita atenção nas próximas horas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Out 2014 às 08:47)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu cinzento e escuro, pouco vento. Agora não chove de momento mas o piso está molhado. O termómetro marca 17º.



jonas_87 disse:


> Será que isto vai dar em algo aqui para a zona?



Epá espero que não seja ao inicio da tarde. Vou outra vez para o Campus, toda a tarde, carregada das pastas e de metro


----------



## carla_francisco (9 Out 2014 às 09:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Será que isto vai dar em algo aqui para a zona?
> Desenvolvimento vertical superior a 12 kms, não é brincadeira.



Lá prometer, promete... Diria mesmo que vai acertar em cheio na região de Lisboa. Será melhor enviar o link para a CML?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 09:14)

Ultima actualização.
A mancha de precipitação está a uns 400 kms a SO de Lisboa.


----------



## dASk (9 Out 2014 às 10:13)

Bom dia pelo que observo no mapa de precipitação do gfs essa mancha dirige-se para o Alentejo vai passar a sul de Setúbal! Claro que eu espero que passe um pouco mais a norte mas....


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 10:21)

Parece que a mancha ganhou força.
Esta ultima imagem(no link abaixo) assim o indica.

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg


----------



## PDias (9 Out 2014 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

por aqui ontem não ocorreu nada de especial, apenas chuva normal com alguns períodos curtos mais fortes e trovoada nem vê-la, aqui a manhã foi de chuva miudinha que entretanto já parou à cerca de 1 hora e sem vento, a temperatura está nos 18,0ºC (mínima de 15,7ºC), está bastante sereno com o sol a querer aparecer, e sinceramente não espero nada de extraordinário para estes lados.

Entretanto está assim:


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2014 às 10:39)

Aqui por volta da meia-noite chove de forma torrencial durante uns 10 minutos. Ainda consegui ver um relampagos, e  ouvir o seu roncar.


----------



## Firefigther (9 Out 2014 às 11:20)

A mancha de precipitação continua a sua marcha, será que nos vai atingir em cheio aqui a Margem Sul ?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (9 Out 2014 às 11:27)

boas a todos estive a ver as ultimas imagens de satelite e aquela mancha parece prometer algo.onde sera que vai acertar?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 11:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Será que isto vai dar em algo aqui para a zona?
> Desenvolvimento vertical superior a 12 kms, não é brincadeira.


Bom Dia
Por acaso agora que acabei de ligar o pc a primeira coisa que fiz foi ir ao site do IPMA e nas imagens de satélite essa mesma mancha me chamou atenção pois está em aproximação na nossa região!
Será que o dia de hoje irá ser algo interessante?
Bem vamos ver.


----------



## telegram (9 Out 2014 às 11:51)

Todo o Alentejo e o Algarve estão em alerta laranja para chuvas e aguaceiros fortes com possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento, embora com baixa probabilidade.
A mancha que se aproxima parece realmente ameaçadora.
Acham razoável o alerta laranja?


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2014 às 11:53)

Boas 
Esta madrugada pelas 4h deu uma trovoada aqui em Setúbal não era nada de especial em actividade mas deu para 2 fotos!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2014 às 12:17)

Por aqui o tempo vai alternando entre sol e nuvens, vamos lá ver como será a tarde, pelo que se vê no satélite acho que vai ser de sol e algumas nuvens.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 12:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui o tempo vai alternando entre sol e nuvens, vamos lá ver como será a tarde, pelo que se vê no satélite acho que vai ser de sol e algumas nuvens.


Aqui atualmente o panorama é o mesmo.


----------



## joao nunes (9 Out 2014 às 12:50)

no beachcam vesse a celula a aproximar se, por aqui 21,4ºc  77% hr


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2014 às 12:54)

Chove com alguma intensidade, o céu está encoberto e está fresco.

20.0ºC.


----------



## Firefigther (9 Out 2014 às 12:58)

Parece que por aqui vai passar ao lado.


----------



## romeupaz (9 Out 2014 às 13:08)

Olhando para o satelite e para a progressão da massa, parece-me, dirigir-se mais para norte. Acho que os modelos vão falhar... Mas também entendo pouco.
Acham que estou redondamente enganado?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 13:15)

romeupaz disse:


> Olhando para o satelite e para a progressão da massa parece-me dirigir-se mais para norte. Acho qie oa modelos vão falhar... Mas também entendo pouco.
> Acham que estou redondamente enganado?


Também analisei o satélite e a minha opinião é a mesma que a tua.
Deverá começar a entrar pelo nosso continente lá para meio da tarde.
Por enquanto ainda sol por entre as nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 13:30)

Boas,
*
20,5ºC
76% HR*

Por este andar, a mancha vai entrar em terra na próxima semana.* *


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2014 às 13:37)

As células têm um movimento lento e por onde passarem vão deixar elevados acumulados.

É aguardar para saber se entram um pouco mais a Norte do previsto.

Continua a chover.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 13:41)

Não me parece certo que elas entrem em terra .... sem se dissiparem e para além disso parece também ter muita nebulosidade em alta sem convecção. Não é tão agressiva quanto parece !


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 13:45)




----------



## Firefigther (9 Out 2014 às 14:11)

Na verdade a nebulosidade parece dissipar-se ao entrar no território nacional. Será ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Out 2014 às 14:16)

ainda não deve ser desta que temos uma boa rega aqui


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 14:23)

Bem pelo menos no sat24 já indica a presença de actividade eléctrica nessa mesma mancha.
Agora é ver o decorrer da situação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2014 às 14:24)

Por aqui quando o sol vai espreitando, ao longo da manha e inicio de tarde e vem bem quente, abafando ainda mais o dia de hoje.
24.1°C
Humidade62%


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 14:29)

em Lisboa chuvisca com intensidade


----------



## Zapiao (9 Out 2014 às 14:31)

Coimbra terá direito a alguma coisa?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 14:35)

O sol deixou de espreitar e à medida que o tempo vai passando o céu vai ficando cada vez mais acinzentado.


----------



## Candy (9 Out 2014 às 14:51)

Boas,

O Radar do IPMA aparece-me com a última imagem às 9h10. 
É só a mim ou está mesmo parado?


----------



## telegram (9 Out 2014 às 14:56)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O Radar do IPMA aparece-me com a última imagem às 9h10.
> É só a mim ou está mesmo parado?



Tens razão.


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2014 às 14:57)

A sensação que dá é que vai acertar em cheio por todo o território. Talvez a parte mais alarmante passe pelo centro ou um pouco mais a norte, mas de resto não parece só passar numa zona.


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 14:57)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O Radar do IPMA aparece-me com a última imagem às 9h10.
> É só a mim ou está mesmo parado?


´
o moisaco ta 9h10, o de Coruche e Loule´ estão certos 13h50


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 14:59)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Esta madrugada pelas 4h deu uma trovoada aqui em Setúbal não era nada de especial em actividade mas deu para 2 fotos!



Nada de especial? salvaste a honra do fórum! Excelente qualidade!

Essa trovoada terá sido esta http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-outubro-2014.7881/page-5#post-448908


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 15:05)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O Radar do IPMA aparece-me com a última imagem às 9h10.
> É só a mim ou está mesmo parado?


A mim também se encontra parado ou seja o problema é geral!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 15:06)

david 6 disse:


> ´
> o moisaco ta 9h10, o de Coruche e Loule´ estão certos 13h50


Vou acompanhar o estado do tempo por esses que referiste.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 15:07)

A imagem da reflectividade do radar de Loulé mostra uma mancha bastante grande a entrar agora pelo litoral a sul de Sines:





Aqui por Carcavelos aquela pequena mancha que agora está a chegar a Almada deixou apenas alguns pingos grossos, de resto o céu mantém-se encoberto desde a noite, por nuvens estratiformes.
O movimento geral é invariavelmente de OSO para ENE.


----------



## Candy (9 Out 2014 às 15:08)

david 6 disse:


> ´
> o moisaco ta 9h10, o de Coruche e Loule´ estão certos 13h50



Obrigada! Não reparei que tinha no mosaico.
Burra... lol... Já fui ver.


----------



## Candy (9 Out 2014 às 15:10)

Então no que se pode ver, as atenções estão por agora viradas para a região sul. 
E depois? Pelas imagens de satélite vem qualquer coisa mais atrás, mas que ainda não é visível no radar.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 15:30)

Candy disse:


> Então no que se pode ver, as atenções estão por agora viradas para a região sul.
> E depois? Pelas imagens de satélite vem qualquer coisa mais atrás, mas que ainda não é visível no radar.



Embora o movimento seja para ENE ou mesmo NE, junto ao litoral, aquelas células realmente grandes que se vêem entre o continente e a RAM parecem ter uma componente de movimento maior para Este. São as expansões que se deslocam para NE, mas os núcleos das células dirigem-se para a região sul. Penso que não chegam a Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 15:51)

Em Carcavelos, há meia hora, a textura da base da cobertura de nuvens a ficar mais definida. Está assim em todas as direcções:





de madrugada, apesar do aspecto pesado das nuvens, a Lua lá se vislumbrou numa das raras aparições desde a meia-noite; várias camadas com direcções de movimento cruzadas (as mais altas de OSO, mas as baixas durante a noite até vieram de norte e nordeste contra-corrente):


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 16:00)

Comparando a imagem de satélite com a reflectividade e constatando a importância dos ecos a entrarem pelo litoral de S.André e a sua correspondência com o que se vê no satélite nessa zona, imagino como será se aquelas células grandes entrarem com aquele aspecto na região sul:


----------



## ThunderFreak (9 Out 2014 às 16:35)

Até agora por V.N. Santo André foi chovendo mas pouco, chuviscos persistentes. Nada de muito alarmante.

Edit: Aumentou um pouco a intensidade agora.


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 16:45)

cheguei agora a Fajarda (Coruche), esta semana vim 1 dia mais cedo porque tenho uma coisa a tratar com urgencia para estes lados amanha de manha, por aqui está tudo calmo, apanhei chuva desde Lisboa ate´ um pouco antes do Infantado, a estação marca *21mm* neste episódio (ontem e hoje)  

20.1ºC 92% HR


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 16:45)

Horizonte de SSE a Oeste. Visível uma área de precipitação em aproximação. Tudo move-se lentamente de OSO-SO.


----------



## PDias (9 Out 2014 às 16:56)

Por aqui de há uns 15 minutos para cá começou a chuviscar fraco.


----------



## Nsantos79 (9 Out 2014 às 16:59)

Monte Gordo, Mafra segue com 19,2º céu muito nublado mas sem chuva...


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 17:00)

começou a chover pela Fajarda


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 17:04)




----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 17:04)

sudoeste





oeste, há um quarto de hora


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 17:05)

jonas_87 disse:


>



Mas estão a perder força.
14:30utc





15:45utc





Nota-se que Sagres se encontra precisamente no bordo sul da área, onde tem passado uma persistente linha de células, daí o acumulado surpreendente de precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 17:16)

o aguaceiro deixou 1.5mm, vou com 22.5mm nos dois dias

19.6ºC 94% HR


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 17:18)

Radar (mosaico operacional desde as 15:30) das 17h locais:


----------



## AMFC (9 Out 2014 às 17:22)

StormRic disse:


> Mas estão a perder força.
> 14:30utc
> 
> 
> ...


Sou natural de Sagres, mas não residente, e realmente hoje tem um acumulado impressionante, mais de 80mm nã0 ?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 17:25)

AMFC disse:


> Sou natural de Sagres, mas não residente, e realmente hoje tem um acumulado impressionante, mais de 80mm nã0 ?



Está nos 81,7 mm.


----------



## PDias (9 Out 2014 às 17:28)

Por aqui até esteve um dia agradável com algumas boas abertas e sem vento elevando a temperatura até aos 23,1ºC, actualmente estão 18,6ºC com morrinha e vento nulo, um aparte por aqui hoje apareceram muitas formigas de asa.

Foto tirada pelas 16.30H, orientação NNE:




Outra tirada um bocado mais ao lado por volta das 17.00H:




Orientação Sul:




Actual:


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 17:35)

PDias disse:


> Por aqui até esteve um dia agradável com algumas boas abertas e sem vento elevando a temperatura até aos 23,1ºC, actualmente estão 18,6ºC com morrinha e vento nulo, um aparte por aqui hoje apareceram muitas formigas de asa.
> 
> Foto tirada pelas 16.30H, orientação NNE:
> 
> ...



Que bela paisagem nessa zona, boas vistas!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 17:36)

18,5ºC
Chuva fraca


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 17:43)

Vento fraco de SO. Apesar do céu encoberto, a visibilidade do horizonte tem melhorado. Neste momento é possível ver bem longe a precipitação que lá vem. As nuvens começam a apresentar padrões ondulatórios.





Radar do mesmo momento (17h30)





animação de satélite bastante elucidativa:
http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=eu&lat=40&lon=-9


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 17:55)

parece me que vai atingir a margem sul


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Out 2014 às 17:57)

Chuviscava há pouco em Cascais, em Carcavelos 20.4ºC e céu encoberto, sem chuva...


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 17:57)

Estão a dissipar-se aquelas grandes células:


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 18:01)

StormRic disse:


> Quadro dos avisos nada põe do litoral de Lisboa para cima. Dicotomia Lisboa/Setúbal de verde para laranja parece sublinhar que há grande confiança na zona onde entrarão aquelas células.



StormRic, esse mapa não se encontra actualizado.
Lisboa está sob aviso amarelo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 18:02)

Chuvisca por aqui


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 18:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> StormRic, esse mapa não se encontra actualizado.
> Lisboa está sob aviso amarelo.



Obrigado! Realmente era estranho, início do aviso às 15:00, o amarelo para precipitação assim está mais coerente com o que se observa.
Quadro correcto:


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 18:22)

O aspecto das nuvens está mais difuso, os padrões ondulatórios desapareceram. Vê-se uma zona de precipitação fraca aqui perto da costa em frente. Tudo muito calmo. Começou agora a chover fraco.


----------



## RickStorm (9 Out 2014 às 18:22)

Boa tarde,

Pela minha zona esteve desde a madrugada encoberto, sendo que sinto que está cada vez mais fresco (talvez eu sinta mais devido ao vento). Aqui ficam umas imagens que tirei à pouco.





















*Estão com um cinzento um pouco mais carregado devido à qualidade da câmara que não é grande coisa...*


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 18:28)

Os topos mais elevados estão quase a desaparecer. A estrutura tem mais aspecto de uma frente fria "normal". Se restar alguma convecção potente afectará apenas o Algarve, na minha opinião.


----------



## aqpcb (9 Out 2014 às 18:28)

Penso que deve entrar por Lisboa sesimbra almada


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 18:32)

As celulas estão prestes a entrar aqui na zona.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 18:33)

aqpcb disse:


> Penso que deve entrar por Lisboa sesimbra almada



Eu acho que de Sintra a Sagres todos receberão um pouco


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 18:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> As celulas estão prestes a entrar aqui na zona.



Cascais ainda bem visível, mas o horizonte está a ficar interessante, voltaram as ondulações na base das nuvens; está a escurecer bastante e não é devido ao poente dentro de meia hora.





Nada de actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Out 2014 às 18:49)

Já aqui comentei anteriormente que essa zona a SW da nossa localização parece uma "fatalidade" para as células... pois nada cá chega...
Hoje não me parece que vá ser diferente!

19.8ºC céu encoberto e chuviscos...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 18:57)

Vou dar-lhes um balde de água fria ....

Não vai chegar aí nada a não ser alguns chuviscos !

PS: Observem bem as imagens de satélite vs Radar


----------



## aqpcb (9 Out 2014 às 18:57)

StormRic disse:


> Eu acho que de Sintra a Sagres todos receberão um pouco


E esta a perder força


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 19:02)

Vista para OSO, horizonte carregado a chegar (?) a Cascais:


----------



## windchill (9 Out 2014 às 19:03)

Vamos ter esperança


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 19:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Vou dar-lhes um balde de água fria ....
> 
> Não vai chegar aí nada a não ser alguns chuviscos !
> 
> PS: Observem bem as imagens de satélite vs Radar



Eu também acho, mas não queria já desiludir...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 19:05)

A tal célula que tanto falaram mas que a mim não me convencia nada que chegasse está a morrer !

Imagens conferidas através do Sat24 !


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 19:08)

Aurélio disse:


> A tal célula que tanto falaram mas que a mim não me convencia nada que chegasse está a morrer !
> 
> Imagens conferidas através do Sat24 !



É verdade, embora haja uma nova (mais pequenina) a nascer...


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 19:12)

Chuva a chegar a Cascais


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 19:22)

Chove bem por estas bandas!


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 19:24)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Chove bem por estas bandas!



Surpresa, os ecos são insignificantes por aí.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 19:28)

Chuva moderada


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 19:30)

Já chove em Carcavelos.
Confere com o radar das 19h20


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 19:31)

Entretanto já abrandou e agora chove de forma fraca.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 19:34)

Voltou a aumentar de intensidade a chuva


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 19:38)

StormRic disse:


> Surpresa, os ecos são insignificantes por aí.


Mas o que é certo é que aqui está a chover de forma maioritariamente moderada com alguns períodos fracos.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 19:41)

= nada de chuva
=chove
=chove bem
=chuva forte
=dilúvio

Neste momento aqui


----------



## FlavioAreias (9 Out 2014 às 19:41)

Por estes lados mantem-se uma chuva fraca, mas bastante constante! Sem vento!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 19:44)

*16,7ºC 
3 mm*


----------



## RickStorm (9 Out 2014 às 19:54)

Chove com alguma intensidade persistente... Espero é que não seja por muito tempo.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 20:03)

Neste momento e faltando 4 horas para acabar o aviso, parece-me que ele foi colocado para a região de Lisboa por mera precaução.
Continua uma chuva fraca aqui, sem vento praticamente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Out 2014 às 20:06)

Chuva por Carcavelos e 18.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 20:08)

Bom arrefecimento por aqui, sabe bem.

*16,1ºC
3,3 mm*


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 20:18)

Chuva a aumentar lentamente de intensidade, mas vai durar pouco:
radar às 20h


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2014 às 20:20)

Aqui mal choveu, apenas houve o aguaceiro forte por volta das 0h30 e alguma chuva ás 6h... o resto foram chuvisco de hora em hora, quase constante, algumas vezes fortes outras não...  Vento? Não

O cenário de hoje foi basicamente só este, O DIA TODO!





Máximas chegaram aos *21ºC* outra vez e minimas nos *17ºC* 
Preveem mais chuva para a noite e consigo ver pelo radar que está quase a chegar... 

Também reparei que a temp. da água do mar está a descer gradualmente, e vai continuar. 
PS: Mosquitos já vão morrendo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Out 2014 às 20:21)

Por aqui chuva varia de fraco para moderado e vice-versa .


----------



## Microburst (9 Out 2014 às 20:30)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Por aqui chuva varia de fraco para moderado e vice-versa .




Idem, idem, raspas, raspas. Até agora mais outro fiasco. Tempo um pouco mais fresco, mas chuva fraca e disso não passa.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 20:30)

Chove bem aqui em Carcavelos, tudo alagado


----------



## PDias (9 Out 2014 às 20:34)

Chuva fraca a moderada mas certinha sem vento e 15,8ºC, pelo radar parece que ainda vêm mais chuva para estes lados.


----------



## windchill (9 Out 2014 às 20:40)

10 minutos de chuva moderada/forte..... menos mal para já!


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 20:42)

chuva forte na Fajarda


----------



## Firefigther (9 Out 2014 às 20:55)

Chuva forte na Moita


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2014 às 20:58)

Chove forte por aqui.


----------



## dASk (9 Out 2014 às 20:58)

Firefigther disse:


> Chuva forte na Moita



Onde? estou na Moita zona sul e aqui não chove nada de jeito...


----------



## Microburst (9 Out 2014 às 21:02)

Mas que coisa, passa tudo sempre ao lado de Almada? Por aqui a chuva cai mansinha e a espaços.


----------



## Firefigther (9 Out 2014 às 21:53)

dASk disse:


> Onde? estou na Moita zona sul e aqui não chove nada de jeito...


Mais precisamente no Gaio Rosario mas foi por pouco tempo já não chove .


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 21:56)

+5mm desde abocado, vou com 27.5mm nos 2 dias, por agora só chuvisca fraco


----------



## thunderstorm87 (9 Out 2014 às 22:08)

Valente seca aqui em Almada. Nao se passa nada....


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2014 às 22:11)

8,6 mm até agora .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Out 2014 às 22:11)

Por aqui, depois de um dia corrido a céu nublado com algum chuvisco, vai chovendo certinho já há umas duas horas, a um ritmo de 5-10mm/h (agora).


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 22:15)

*3,8 mm
15,4ºC*


----------



## RickStorm (9 Out 2014 às 22:19)

Por aqui já parou...


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 22:26)

Aqui também, já há uma hora.


----------



## RickStorm (9 Out 2014 às 22:35)

Ainda bem e espero que não venha tão cedo...


----------



## Aspvl (9 Out 2014 às 22:43)

Será que temos direito a alguma coisa?


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 22:48)

acabou de chover forte  agora já parou desde que chegue_i aqui à Fajarda (16h30+ou-) que caiu 9.8mm no total destes 2 dias a estação marca *31mm  *_


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 22:51)

Aspvl disse:


> Será que temos direito a alguma coisa?



Até o detector de DEA's do IPMA registou esta descarga longínqua nessas células a sudoeste:





Tenho dúvidas de que alguma célula chegue cá com actividade importante, penso que se dissipa pelo caminho. Quanto à zona de geração, que se desloca mais lentamente do que as células que produz, julgo que irá passar a sul do Algarve.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 23:07)

10,4 mm em Torres Vedras, Dois Portos (IPMA), entre as 20h e as 21h locais.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 23:24)

O vale do Tejo, Santarém, está com bastante chuva, área bastante alargada, já há duas horas:
imagem das 23h locais


----------



## PDias (9 Out 2014 às 23:27)

StormRic disse:


> 10,4 mm em Torres Vedras, Dois Portos (IPMA), entre as 20h e as 21h locais.



Por aqui continua a chover de forma fraca mas contínua e certinha, não tenho forma de medir a precipitação mas deve-se encontrar mais ou menos nos valores de Dois Portos (+ ou - 7 km's em linha recta daqui), não há vento e a temperatura nos 14,6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 23:28)

Hoje não se viu nem nascer nem pôr-do-sol, nem uma aberta, nem uma única vez se viu o sol; não há 

Só houve isto o dia todo:




foto tirada ao pôr-do-sol!


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 23:41)

StormRic disse:


> O vale do Tejo, Santarém, está com bastante chuva, área bastante alargada, já há duas horas:
> imagem das 23h locais



Aí está o resultado:

16,4 mm em Santarém, Fonte Boa (IPMA), entre as 21h e as 22h locais. E deve ter continuado.
Distrito que também estava abrangido pelo aviso amarelo de precipitação.
Outras estações mais a montante terão totais na hora ou horas seguintes também elevados (se houvesse estações operacionais).


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 23:55)

E continua a chuva no vale do Tejo; nova mancha em Santarém; também de volta a Portalegre.
23h30


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 00:16)

StormRic disse:


> Aí está o resultado:
> 
> 16,4 mm em Santarém, Fonte Boa (IPMA), entre as 21h e as 22h locais. E deve ter continuado.
> Distrito que também estava abrangido pelo aviso amarelo de precipitação.
> Outras estações mais a montante terão totais na hora ou horas seguintes também elevados (se houvesse estações operacionais).



Soma mais 4,6 mm entre as 22h e as 23h. Perfaz com o acumulado das duas horas anteriores (2,4+16,4) um total de 23,4 mm em 3 horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2014 às 00:40)

Se choveu não ouvi nada


StormRic disse:


> Hoje não se viu nem nascer nem pôr-do-sol, nem uma aberta, nem uma única vez se viu o sol; não há
> 
> Só houve isto o dia todo:
> 
> ...


odeio estes dias em que só há nebulosidade o dia todo mas nem sequer chove, nem se vê o sol...é irritante


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 01:27)

StormRic disse:


> Soma mais 4,6 mm entre as 22h e as 23h. Perfaz com o acumulado das duas horas anteriores (2,4+16,4) um total de 23,4 mm em 3 horas.



+5,3 mm = 28,7 mm nas últimas 4 horas até às 0 horas de hoje. A única razão porque acho este total significativo (pontualmente houve outros muito maiores) é ser representativo de uma área bastante grande e pecar por defeito.
Só como exemplo veja-se o acumulado entre as 22h e as 23h e entre as 23h e as 00h:


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 07:18)

Bom dia

Madrugada em Carcavelos com nuvens altas e médias, luar, vento fraco. Horizonte a sul bastante fechado pela presença de um complexo de células a sudoeste do Algarve.
Neblina espessa no horizonte. Cerca de 17º.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 08:20)

Boas,

14,4ºC
________

A partir desta tarde até Domingo, estarei a reportar da zona oeste, Vale da Mangancha( próximo do Sobral da Abelheira),Mafra.
Estou a contar com uma boa inversão  lá no vale, isto até ao inicio da próxima madrugada, altura em que vai entrar nebulosidade, vamos ver.


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Out 2014 às 09:25)

Bom dia,
Sol simpático e sorridente aqui no Marquês  Não há vento e o termómetro marca 15,5º mas parece estar uma temperatura mais elevada.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2014 às 09:30)

15,4ºC de mínima , bem dito céu limpo, neste momento 16,3ºC.


----------



## PDias (10 Out 2014 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

por aqui deixou de chover por volta da 00.30H, o dia amanheceu com belo céu azul limpo, só existindo nebulosidade ao longe a Este, a mínima foi de 12,5ºC e agora estão 17,0ºC sem vento, e começam a vir algumas nuvens do lado do mar (W)..

Vista para Norte - 07.45H:




Vista para Oeste com a Lua no horizonte - 07.45H:




Vista para Sul - 07.45H:




Vista para Este - 07.45H:




Vista para Este com a neblina/névoa no fundo dos vales - 08.15H:








Vista para Norte já com o Sol a brilhar - 09.30H:


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 10:47)

Muito sol
Vento fraco,quase nulo.
*20,0ºC*


----------



## joao nunes (10 Out 2014 às 11:07)

bom dia céu limpo 20,1ºC 67% hr


----------



## telegram (10 Out 2014 às 11:42)

Após o nevoeiro, lindo dia de sol com algumas nuvens.


----------



## PDias (10 Out 2014 às 12:05)

Aqui começa a ficar mais nublado e estão 20,7ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2014 às 12:55)

Quando acordei ás 9h estava assim: 














Nada a ver com o dia de ontem, céu sempre nublado, hoje maioritariamente limpo.
Fotos de agora à hora de almoço, alguma nebulosidade alta e sol intenso:


























Mínima chegou aos *15,4ºC
Neste momento: 22,4ºC *e a subir, já ultrapassou a máxima prevista! 
Vento fraco, apenas brisas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2014 às 13:29)

A noite ontem começou com chuva "certinha" que ainda durou algumas horas. O dia de hoje acordou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, e agora está um lindo dia de sol, com algum calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 13:30)

Nebulosidade a formar-se.
Time-lapse feito agora mesmo.


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2014 às 14:44)

por aqui de manhã estava nevoeiro agora o sol brilha com algumas nuvens a passear 22.0ºC 67% HR vento nulo


----------



## RickStorm (10 Out 2014 às 16:20)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui algumas nuvens vão passando, mas no geral está um sol e temperaturas agradáveis.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 17:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nebulosidade a formar-se.
> Time-lapse feito agora mesmo.



 muito bom, como sempre! Se não visse, como estou virado para sul, pensaria que só havia os cirros que se vêem daqui, deslocam-se de OSO, mas esses cumulus vão em direcção cruzada, de noreste ou norte parece-me, de acordo com a sinóptica à superfície.


----------



## Microburst (10 Out 2014 às 17:24)

Belíssimo dia, mas embora o Sol seja quente as sombras e as manhãs já começam a pedir um casaquinho. Atendendo às previsões do IPMA, aqui do Meteopt, e de outros sites, será esta a bonança antes da tempestade ou não se deverá esperar por nada de especial a não ser uns dias mais outonais no que concerne ao fim-de-semana e segunda-feira?


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 17:47)

Duas imagens da madrugada de hoje em Carcavelos.
Céu aberto com luar e nuvens altas e médias a sul, a periferia das células que passaram na região sul e ao largo do Algarve:





Já com luz do dia avistam-se células no bordo oeste, bem distantes, estas ao largo da costa vicentina:





Nota-se em primeiro plano que a precipitação caída ontem já revela um estado do solo bem repleto de água.


----------



## PDias (10 Out 2014 às 18:15)

Por aqui esteve um dia bastante agradável sem vento e maioritariamente com sol, a máxima chegou aos 21,9ºC, agora estão 17,8ºC.

Por volta das 14.30H:




Há 15 minutos atrás:


----------



## Thomar (10 Out 2014 às 18:54)

PDias disse:


> Por aqui esteve um dia bastante agradável sem vento e maioritariamente com sol, a máxima chegou aos 21,9ºC, agora estão 17,8ºC.
> 
> Por volta das 14.30H:
> 
> ...



A foto do Pôr-do-Sol está um espéctaculo!


----------



## RickStorm (10 Out 2014 às 19:11)

Boa tarde uma vez mais,

Por aqui tudo tranquilo, como de resto tem estado o dia todo (solarengo, uma nuvem aqui ou ali e fresco).


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 20:45)

Boas,

A reportar a partir do 2º local de seguimento.
Boa inversão por aqui, 12,3ºC.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Out 2014 às 20:52)

Boas!
O inicio de manhã por aqui foi de muito nevoeiro.
Com o decorrer do dia ficou o céu limpo com algumas nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 21:09)

Desloquei-me ao sensor instalado junto a ribeira, a temperatura por lá ja vai nos 10,4ºC.
Junto a casa apenas 20 metros acima, estão 13,5ºC.
Entretanto coloquei outro sensor na zona mais fria do vale, por lá a temperatura deve andar nos 9ºC.

*A reportar a partir do Vale da Mangancha,Mafra.*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Out 2014 às 21:19)

Por Carcavelos 19ºC e céu pouco nublado, não há vento!
Bom fim de semana!


----------



## PDias (10 Out 2014 às 21:25)

Boa noite,

por aqui arrefeceu um bocado, neste momento 13,6ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2014 às 21:29)

Reparei que logo a seguir às fotos que publiquei à hora de almoço formaram-se cumulus GIGANTES (para Sul não havia nada), lindo como em menos de 15 minutos o céu pode mudar completamente...Ainda vi algumas bigornas e torres ameaçadoras à volta da Amadora, mas não ocorreu nenhuma precipitação.

Temperatura Máxima: 23,1ºC
Vento: Nem vê-lo 
Agora: 17,9ºC

Amplitudes térmicas diárias a aumentar, 14ºC por volta das 7h-8h da manhã.

No final do dia, a nebulosidade intensa desapareceu e foi substituída por cirrus de todos os tamanhos e formas, e reparei que alguns eram rosados.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos do final do dia (19h)














Fim-de-semana e resto da semana vai ser só  2 ou 3 sistemas atmosféricos de baixa pressão vão afetar todo o território português por vários dias. Tive a ver os modelos e a precipitação até mete medo.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 23:07)

*11,9ºC* aqui junto a casa.
____

Segundo o GFS e ECMWF, pode ocorrer trovoada na madrugada e tarde de Domingo .
A ultima vez que assisti trovoada por estes bandas, foi brutal,jamais me esquecerei daqueles bombas a cairem perto de casa, foi o maior temporal que alguma vez assisti.
Se for 20% daquele festival electrico de 9 Março de 2013, já fico bem satisfeito. 






*A reportar a partir do Vale da Mangancha,Mafra.*


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2014 às 00:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Desloquei-me ao sensor instalado junto a ribeira, a temperatura por lá ja vai nos 10,4ºC.
> Junto a casa apenas 20 metros acima, estão 13,5ºC.
> Entretanto coloquei outro sensor na zona mais fria do vale, por lá a temperatura deve andar nos 9ºC.
> 
> *A reportar a partir do Vale da Mangancha,Mafra.*



Sensacional a diferença de temperaturas. Assim o conceito de temperatura mínima e sua previsão numa certa área é muito subjectivo. Há que entrar no pormenor topográfico da região e por isso comparar temperaturas mínimas previstas produz resultados aparentemente aleatórios ou errados. Sabia que existiam diferenças entre lugares a diferentes altitudes, claro, daí a "formação de geada nos vales e terras baixas" o nevoeiro, a neblina etc, mas a esta micro-escala é surpreendente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2014 às 00:21)

Boa noite.

O dia de ontem (sexta-feira) não teve nada de importante para assinalar. De manhã céu pouco nublado, de tarde céu nublado por alguns cúmulos e nuvens altas. ao anoitecer o céu limpou ligeiramente.

Mínima de 14.4ºC.

--

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo, apenas presentes algumas nuvens nos níveis mais altos.

A noite vai ser bastante fresca, estão 14.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2014 às 00:43)

15,3ºC já, vamos lá ver se é esta noite que chego aos 14ºC pelo menos.


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2014 às 02:39)

por aqui 12.8ºC 92% HR


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2014 às 05:20)

Imagens de ontem:
ao amanhecer a extensa nebulosidade alta que divergia das células do Algarve, com um *sundog*, neblina espessa em frente da Caparica e vendo-se também topos das células ao largo da costa vicentina:





entardecer, visto de Oeiras, Parque dos Poetas, para a Serra de Sintra. Cumulus locais sobre a serra, cirrus no fluxo de OSO dos níveis altos (jet)




e pôr-do-sol com a variedade de nuvens médias e altas em deslocamento rápido de oeste:


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2014 às 07:49)

Mínima de 14,4ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

Bela minima aqui no vale, a temperatura caiu até aos *7,7ºC. 
________________
*



StormRic disse:


> Sensacional a diferença de temperaturas. Assim o conceito de temperatura mínima e sua previsão numa certa área é muito subjectivo. Há que entrar no pormenor topográfico da região e por isso comparar temperaturas mínimas previstas produz resultados aparentemente aleatórios ou errados. Sabia que existiam diferenças entre lugares a diferentes altitudes, claro, daí a "formação de geada nos vales e terras baixas" o nevoeiro, a neblina etc, mas a esta micro-escala é surpreendente.



Boas StormRic*,*

É verdade é sempre surpreendente, a temperatura variar cerca de 3ºC, num desnivel aproximado de 20 metros, mas acontece com alguma frequência e em muitos lugares. Olhando para este caso em particular, tira-se logo a conclusão do quão dificil pode ser a  previsão de uma temperatura minima numa area deprimida, seja ela uma varzea ou vale. Ficaste surpreendido com  esta diferença, é normal, mas se eu te disser que já registei uma variação de 2,5ºC/3ºC num desnivel de apenas 5 metros? Incrivel!
Todos os vales tem a sua própria dinâmica, isto é, os factores que originam determinada intensidade de inversão/acumulação de ar frio, podem ser variados de vale para vale.
Por exemplo, o vale onde me encontro, não é nada de especial em termos  orográficos (desnivel das vertentes mais concretamente, ronda os 50/60 metros) mas como  o mesmo vale inicia-se a uns 400 metros desta zona e em forma de grande varzea, aquela área é responsavel por tamanha intensidade da inversão. Falando em dados, em temperaturas minimas, no inverno por aqui é possivel registar -5/-6 (Fevereiro de 2012 é um bom exemplo) no Inverno,no Verão as temperaturas pode cair até aos 8ºC (Julho 2013).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2014 às 10:57)

Bom dia! Por Carcacelos o dia está a ser pautado pelas núvens altas, o termómetro marca 19.5ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2014 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Por aqui está tudo coberto por nevoeiro, 17,0ºC.

Mínima de *12,7ºC*.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2014 às 11:18)

Boas

Que tristeza queria ir caçar mas já vi que vai tudo para o interior a caminho de Espanha...

Para esta zona é ter que esperar pela noite/madrugada para ter animação...

Mínima algo fria 13,6ºC

Agora céu carregado de palha das células a Sul e estão 17,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 11:40)

Boas,

Céu encoberto.

Nesta ultima saida,  o GFS  meteu mais Cape e li(inicio de noite e madrugada), muito bons valores aqui para os arredores de Mafra, claro que pode não garantir nada, boas trovoadas a  fiasco total, é sempre uma linha bem ténue, vamos ver.

*A reportar a partir do Vale da Mangancha,Mafra*.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Out 2014 às 12:03)

Bom dia a todos!
Por aqui céu muito nublado e vamos ver se para esta madrugada/ amanhã iremos ter direito a festival eléctrico.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2014 às 12:51)

O dia continua fresco, 17,9ºC neste momento e o céu continua coberto por nuvens baixas.

Em Caneças estão apenas 16,1ºC. Por lá a mínima foi de *13,3ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Out 2014 às 12:54)

17.9ºC actuais e céu encoberto com alguma neblina.


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2014 às 13:09)

minima *10.8ºC*
actual: 17.7ºC 95% HR e ceu encoberto


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2014 às 13:29)

está a pingar aqui


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2014 às 13:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> «
> Em Caneças estão apenas 16,1ºC. Por lá a mínima foi de *13,3ºC*.



A máxima foi de 16,2ºC, e se não abrir, a temperatura não deverá ir muito além disso.
É o primeiro dia em que sinto algum frio.


----------



## joao nunes (11 Out 2014 às 13:34)

céu encoberto 20,1ºC 67% HR


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2014 às 13:36)

consigo ver lá para o interior uma parte do ceu onde o cinzento e´ diferente do ceu todo, e´ onde está aquela chuva a norte de evora 

18.1ºC 95% HR e está a pingar


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2014 às 13:39)

AnDré disse:


> A máxima foi de 16,2ºC, e se não abrir, a temperatura não deverá ir muito além disso.
> É o primeiro dia em que sinto algum frio.



Ainda vai abrir e fazer sol, vai aquecer para as trovoadas da noite :P


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 13:54)

O  dia está fresco, por volta das 13 horas, o carro marcava 17ºC ( cota 200m).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2014 às 13:55)

Linha de instabilidade do sitio do costume... não vai cá chegar nada... como sempre...
Hoje é o grande dia de Tony Hawk, o rei do skate aqui em Carcavelos... esperemos que não chova durante a tarde.


----------



## ct5iul (11 Out 2014 às 14:42)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: *18.9* ºC
Temp Mini: *14.6*ºC
Rajada Máxima: *20.9* km/h


Temp atual 19.2ºC 14:35

Pressão: 1002.2Hpa 14:35
Intensidade do Vento: 9.3 km/h 14:35
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: ESE
Temperatura do vento: 18.4ºC 14:35
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.0ºC 14:35
Humidade Relativa:77% 14:35
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 Alto 14:35
Altitude: 110Metros






http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## dASk (11 Out 2014 às 14:45)

Boa tarde! estou a gostar do que começo a ver a oeste no radar.. mas não vou criar muita expectativa porque nos últimos dias desvaneceu tudo a chegar a terra.. Mas está a prometer!


----------



## PDias (11 Out 2014 às 14:45)

Boa tarde,

por aqui manhã com nevoeiro, a mínima foi de 8,9ºC e actualmente estão 17,4ºC.


----------



## RickStorm (11 Out 2014 às 14:47)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui está um dia com sol e algum calor, depois de uma manhã nublada e fresca (e com uma ligeira neblina).


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Out 2014 às 14:50)

Bem segundo o radar parece que se aproxima um conjunto de células que poderão trazer forte precipitação e trovoada.
A ver vamos.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2014 às 14:53)

Boa tarde.

As mínimas começam finalmente a descer. O Outono vai-se instalando.

Ontem, um valor de *14,7ºC*, e hoje, de *13,8ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 19,2ºC e 71% de humidade. 1007 hPa de pressão. Algum Sol, apesar da nebulosidade densa, essencialmente na faixa costeira.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2014 às 15:06)

Já senti algum frio hoje 
Pelos vistos vai continuar os dias frios até quarta-feira, depois a previsão aponta minimas a rondar os 18ºC

Aqui a mínima chegou aos *14,2ºC*
*Agora estão 20ºC*

A coluna de chuva intensa que vejo no radar a oeste de Portugal deve perder intensidade ao chegar à costa, pelo menos é o que preveem. 

Edit: Alguém que se encontre perto da costa consegue ver as células a aproximarem-se?


----------



## manganao (11 Out 2014 às 15:15)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Bem segundo o radar parece que se aproxima um conjunto de células que poderão trazer forte precipitação e trovoada.
> A ver vamos.


Realmente parece uma frente com alguma dimensão, vamos ver como chega a terra!


----------



## bpereira (11 Out 2014 às 15:29)

Boa tarde.

Acordei com um lindo dia mas a meio da manhã a coisa ficou negra.
Entretanto vi que no acuweather que o tempo continua com alguma instabilidade.
















A minima hoje foi de 14º.


----------



## JCARL (11 Out 2014 às 15:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já senti algum frio hoje
> Pelos vistos vai continuar os dias frios até quarta-feira, depois a previsão aponta minimas a rondar os 18ºC
> 
> Aqui a mínima chegou aos *14,2ºC*
> ...


 
Toda a gente pode ver (é grátis), esta por exemplo:

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 16:01)

Boas aqui nos arredores de mafra, muito vento (ja registei rajadas de 55 kmh),algum sol.   A linha está  com bom aspecto e em aproximação.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Out 2014 às 16:29)

O céu está a ficar com um aspecto ameaçador a Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 16:39)

Ja ouvi alguns roncos, aquela celula vai entrar aqui perto.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 16:49)

O céu está brutal a Oeste, bem acho que vale a penar ir com o carro para o topo de uma colina.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Out 2014 às 16:50)

Céu encoberto por aqui e 18.5ºC.


----------



## Microburst (11 Out 2014 às 16:53)

Podiam ir dar um empurrão a esta linha de instabilidade para ver se ela entrava um pouco mais para o interior senão vai ser o costume aqui por Almada: ver tudo passar ao lado. 

Dados actuais: 20,0ºC, 75% HR, vento variável de O/SO e pressão nos 1006,4hpa e a descer.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 16:58)

Muitos roncos, escuridão a Oeste/SO


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Out 2014 às 17:03)

Vista actual dos Capuchos.
Muitos roncos da célula a oeste de Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 17:04)

Foto tirada ha uns minutos atras( peço desculpa pela qualidade, foi com o telemovel, é a maneira mais rapida de reportar por estas bandas)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2014 às 17:05)

Da varanda de casa oiço a multidão a gritar "Tony Hawk, Tony Hawk, Tony Hawk...." e trovões à mistura... brutal e negra massa de núvens que se aproxima de W! A malta so skate vai levar molha? :P


----------



## carla_francisco (11 Out 2014 às 17:07)

Ouço trovoada em Carcavelos...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2014 às 17:07)

Trovoada audível a Oeste. Muita negridão.

19,3ºC com 63% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 17:11)

Grande raio a sul daqui deve ter sido em Cascais.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2014 às 17:13)

Apenas um registo do aspecto do quadrante Oeste, neste momento.






O topo da nebulosidade já tapou o Sol. Trovões frequentes.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 17:13)

O céu está medonho, grande descarga agora mesmo a Oeste.


----------



## Garcia (11 Out 2014 às 17:17)

vista actual.. E-O..






começa-se a ouvir roncos..


----------



## carla_francisco (11 Out 2014 às 17:20)

Belo espectáculo aqui mesmo à janela - direcção SO


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2014 às 17:21)

De um momento para o outro escureceu muito!


----------



## Candy (11 Out 2014 às 17:22)

Estou na Atalaia,  perto da Lourinhã.  É este o cenário a oeste, no mar. Vai em direcção a  Peniche. Ouvem-se trovões fortes.  Ouvem-se e sentem-se.


----------



## RickStorm (11 Out 2014 às 17:25)

Por aqui também está já muito escuro. Os cães começaram a ladrar, mas ainda não se ouviu nem sentiu nada por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2014 às 17:26)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-do-guincho/


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2014 às 17:26)

Céu extremamente escuro e ameaçador para os lados da Caparica, oeste neste caso. Vamos ver se o AAlmada permite alguma "animação" .


----------



## ThunderFreak (11 Out 2014 às 17:30)

Vista para Oeste. 
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/6793/yNgXyn.jpg

Vista para SE:
http://imageshack.com/a/img537/7276/xtE78s.jpg


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2014 às 17:34)

Em Carcavelos já chove!


----------



## JAlves (11 Out 2014 às 17:35)

Logo hoje, estou no Alentejo e parece que a animação será maior por ai.


----------



## romeupaz (11 Out 2014 às 17:37)

Aviso amarelo para agora


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (11 Out 2014 às 17:38)

Boa tarde!
Céu muito escuro para os lados de NO e ouvem-se trovões.
Chuvisca neste momento.

Dados actuais (Mafra - 17h30):

T= 19ºC
Humidade 64%
Cobertura de nuvens: 89%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 70%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.1
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0.0
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0.0

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 2

Vento= S - 20,9 km/h (Rajada máxima 25.4 km/h às 15:27)
PA= 105,1 mBar
__________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h37
Pôr do Sol: 18h55

Lua: idade de 17.6 dias e luminosidade de 86.8%.
Quarto Minguante: 4 noites (15 Outubro - 20:13)
Próxima Lua Nova: 12 noites (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente: 20 noites (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: 26 noites (6 Nov - 22:23)

Solstício de Inverno: 21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2014 às 17:38)

O dia hoje acordou novamente com nevoeiro cerrado, até por volta da hora do almoço, dando depois lugar ao sol, ainda que um pouco tímido.
Começou a cair uns aguaceiros, á 5 minutos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Out 2014 às 17:39)

Mais estas duas fotos tiradas nos Capuchos.
Viram-se algumas boas descargas.










Nesta última deixou de se ver cascais


----------



## Garcia (11 Out 2014 às 17:40)

começa a gora a cair uns pingos por aqui... grossos mas ainda poucos..


----------



## Candy (11 Out 2014 às 17:42)

Chuva torrencial neste momento. 
Atalaia,  Lourinhã.


----------



## Garcia (11 Out 2014 às 17:44)

Candy, eu estou em Marquiteira (não sei se conheces)... 

devo começar a levar com ela entretanto então.. 

mais uma bomba..


----------



## Garcia (11 Out 2014 às 17:45)

chegou..


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2014 às 17:48)

Foto de uma prima minha na Praia de Porto Dinheiro (Lourinhã):


----------



## Candy (11 Out 2014 às 17:49)

Na Atalaia parou.


Voltou a chover e viu-se um grande relâmpago. 
Uiiii forte trovão.


----------



## Garcia (11 Out 2014 às 17:50)

estou a 1,5 Km dessa praia... e a levar com isso tudo neste momento..


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2014 às 17:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-do-guincho/



Nessa altura via-se chover com muita intensidade no Guincho.
O radar estava assim:






Webcam da Caparica, minutos depois:






Muitos depois: 






Vista para Cascais:


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (11 Out 2014 às 17:52)

Grande trovoada aqui por Mafra!


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2014 às 17:52)

Já vejo a célula a chegar a Belas a norte e oeste, para Sul céu menos carregado...
Começa a chover moderadamente com períodos de chuva forte

Pressão atmosférica desceu aos 1003 hPa
Noto que a temperatura está a baixar

Depois deixo algumas fotos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2014 às 17:55)

Por Carcavelos neste momento já não oiço trovoada, chove fraco com 19ºC...
Caso para dizer: A montanha pariu um rato por aqui!


----------



## carla_francisco (11 Out 2014 às 17:55)

Da minha janela em Carcavelos que dá para o lado de Oeiras...


----------



## joao nunes (11 Out 2014 às 17:58)

aqui ainda não chove 21.1ºC 61HR


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2014 às 18:00)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mais estás duas fotos tiradas nos Capuchos.
> Viram-se algumas boas descargas.
> 
> 
> ...


Fotos excelentes!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 18:00)

É com cada raio a cair aqui nas redondezas!


*A reportar a partir do Vale da Mangancha (Sobral da Abelheira),Mafra*


----------



## windchill (11 Out 2014 às 18:12)

Já chove com alguma intensidade por aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2014 às 18:12)

Temperatura desceu para os 17ºC, chuva apenas durou 5 minutos mas o céu continua bastante escuro.
Vento também aumentou de intensidade


----------



## manganao (11 Out 2014 às 18:13)

Por aqui ainda não chove mas levantou se um ventinho e não deve tardar para começar a chover


----------



## Aspvl (11 Out 2014 às 18:17)

Por Lisboa, céu ameaçador e chuviscos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2014 às 18:18)

Afinal foi falso alarme, vento agora está nulo e as nuvens parecem estar a dissipar-se


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 18:20)

Tudo  tranquilo, em termos de chuva não foi nada de especial, choveu bem durante 15/20 minutos, apenas isso.
O destaque vai para a trovoada, belo festival  electrico.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2014 às 18:28)

Flop total por aqui! O costume!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 18:32)

Algumas fotos tiradas antes da trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 18:42)

Grande escuridão em aproximação, voltaram os roncos.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2014 às 18:46)

Esta "primeira ronda" acabou por ser mais _fogo de vista_: trovoada ao longe, alguma precipitação moderada, e *5,4 mm* acumulados.


Fica um panorama do bom aspecto da situação.








Igualmente, a imagem tratada, do radar de reflectividade, correspondente ao momento em que a foto foi tirada (aprox. 17:30):


----------



## Prates (11 Out 2014 às 18:51)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos que tirei por volta das 17:30 aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria virado para Sudoeste.



Clouds by Mauro Prates, on Flickr



Sun and clouds by Mauro Prates, on Flickr



Effects by Mauro Prates, on Flickr


----------



## meko60 (11 Out 2014 às 18:52)

Boa tarde.
Aqui por Almada começou a chover.Temperatura nos 18,5ºC.


----------



## Firefigther (11 Out 2014 às 18:55)

Boa tarde. Ja chove na Moita


----------



## windchill (11 Out 2014 às 18:57)

A coisa parecia prometer, mas para já.... só alguma chuva moderada


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 19:07)

Celula valente a SO/O daqui,vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## trincalhetas (11 Out 2014 às 19:09)

Já chove aqui na Póvoa de Santa iria.


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2014 às 19:11)

Durante a trovoada sobre Lisboa; enquanto não há nada de jeito para aqui:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 19:18)

Raio a Oeste!

Pessoal sigam a camera do beachcam da praia da ribeira d´ilhas, parece-me que a celula está entrar por lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 19:24)

Ainda deu para ver alguns raios.
Parece que vai entrar bem mais a norte, talvez na zona da Santa Cruz.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Out 2014 às 19:30)

Boas pessoal!
Já esta a chover aqui há cerca de 1h apenas fraco/moderado. Neste momento chove moderamente com pingas grossas, cai mesmo certinha!
Trovoada ainda nada e não há meio!!! Destaque para a descida da temperatura que já vai nos 16ºC...


----------



## jotasetubal (11 Out 2014 às 19:34)

Relampagos constantes a aproximadamente a sul de setubal. Nao chove....


----------



## Microburst (11 Out 2014 às 19:35)

Há neste momento a Leste de Almada, e a uma distância considerável, células com bastante actividade eléctrica, com uma cadência sem exagero de 1 DEA a cada 5 segundos. Mais uma vez Almada ficou a ver cacilheiros...


----------



## telegram (11 Out 2014 às 19:40)

Chuva forte e trovoada na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## Microburst (11 Out 2014 às 19:40)

Só um update: a Sudoeste de Sesimbra e Oeste da Costa da Caparica também se observam relâmpagos longínquos, mas menos frequentes.


----------



## windchill (11 Out 2014 às 19:47)

Um fim de tarde com alguma chuva... (ver em HD)


----------



## JCARL (11 Out 2014 às 19:50)

Ao vivo, trovoada neste momento:

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## Microburst (11 Out 2014 às 19:51)

JCARL disse:


> Ao vivo, trovoada neste momento:
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/




E está a ficar mais intensa, se bem que ainda algo longe no mar.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2014 às 19:52)

Mais um evento de trovoadas de mar e chuvisco/aguaceiro fraco em terra.


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2014 às 19:55)

relampagos para S_E _para os lados de evora


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Out 2014 às 20:03)

Trovejou aqui pelas 6 da tarde e agora tem caído alguns aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2014 às 20:23)

Nos últimos minutos tem estado a chover com bastante intensidade na Amadora.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2014 às 20:42)

Chuva fraca e 13,5ºC


----------



## RickStorm (11 Out 2014 às 20:50)

Boa noite,

Por aqui não há muito a reportar. Continua a chover desde a minha última intervenção, sendo que alterna entre "Fraco" e "Moderado"...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2014 às 20:56)

Fui agora ver o a precipitação para os próximos dias, e fiquei de "boca aberta" com a chuva prevista para segunda e quarta da próxima semana.
Eu sei que nao é muito certo ainda porque ainda faltam alguns dias. Mas desde que sigo pelo windguru nunca vir uma saída com precipitação tao elevada.
http://tinypic.com/r/343onth/8


----------



## ThunderFreak (11 Out 2014 às 21:19)

Por aqui (S.A) tem sido fiasco, nem um único trovão, chuva foi pouca. Passa tudo ao lado ou desfaz-se no mar.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (11 Out 2014 às 21:23)

boas a todos .como será que vai ser a noite aqui por almada e arredores???vale a pena estar preparado???


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2014 às 21:32)

Shelf cloud ao fim da tarde a chegar a Setúbal


----------



## Microburst (11 Out 2014 às 21:33)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> boas a todos .como será que vai ser a noite aqui por almada e arredores???vale a pena estar preparado???




Pelo satélite o aspecto não parece mau para isso, meu vizinho, se bem que actividade eléctrica pareça haver muito pouca. E com o nosso "escudo anti-trovoadas" em Almada, vamos lá ver se não passa tudo ao lado como é costume. Contudo, sempre com esperança e fé.


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Out 2014 às 21:43)

Boa noite,
Hoje amanheceu cinzento na Ericeira mas sem vento e o mar que parecia estar _glass_ afinal estava balançado e o _swell _um bocadinho torto e o vento de terra e a rodar para sul não estava a facilitar nada. A temperatura do ar era agradável e a do mar tb mas entrei de 4/3mm. Com a chuvas o rio de S. Lourenço está cheio e as margens começam a alagar mas ainda não comunicou com o mar. Cerca do meio dia estava assim:












Às 13h30 em Ribeira o sol começava a querer espreitar. Estava assim:











Às 15h30 regressou o Verão à Ericeira e ficou lindo. Assim:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2014 às 21:46)

Flashes a SE.


----------



## carla_francisco (11 Out 2014 às 21:50)

Também os vejo daqui e até ouço alguns trovões...


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Out 2014 às 21:51)

Acabou de cair aqui perto um raio, o trovão foi fortíssimo e ouviu-se o impacto.

Foi isolado, e o susto foi ainda maior !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2014 às 21:51)

Vejo relâmpagos com boa frequência a SW.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (11 Out 2014 às 21:57)

2 trovoadas bem potentes no Montijo há 5 minutos ... clarão e estouro!!!


----------



## Aspvl (11 Out 2014 às 22:00)

Finalmente algo de interessante.
Também avisto clarões a SE. Por enquanto não se ouve nada...


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Out 2014 às 22:01)

Entretanto começou a chover torrencialmente mas já parou.

Vejo relâmpagos para Oeste.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2014 às 22:03)

Trovoada por aqui!


----------



## Aspvl (11 Out 2014 às 22:07)

Ouvi dois roncos muitíssimo suaves.
Os _flashes_ iluminam o céu bastante bem.


----------



## c.bernardino (11 Out 2014 às 22:09)

parece haver uma célula a deslocar-se para cascais / cabo da roca. 

A seguir!


----------



## anti-trovoadas (11 Out 2014 às 22:10)

AndréFrade disse:


> Acabou de cair aqui perto um raio, o trovão foi fortíssimo e ouviu-se o impacto.
> 
> Foi isolado, e o susto foi ainda maior !





AndréFrade disse:


> Acabou de cair aqui perto um raio, o trovão foi fortíssimo e ouviu-se o impacto.
> 
> Foi isolado, e o susto foi ainda maior !



Caiu 2 trovoes bem fortes no Montijo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2014 às 22:13)

Por momentos a iluminação na zona do Guincho foi abaixo.

Entretanto parece que a trovoada diminuiu de frequência.


----------



## windchill (11 Out 2014 às 22:29)

Aqui pouco ou nada se passa para não variar muito...... notam-se uns flashes bem ao longe, sem direcção definida


----------



## Aspvl (11 Out 2014 às 22:33)

Começou a chover.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2014 às 22:39)

Há pouco havia uns relâmpagos para SW, zona de Cascais/Guincho mas somente isso, vai continuando a cair um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2014 às 22:56)

A previsão estava certa, durante o final do dia as células enfraqueceram ao chegar a terra e apenas deu para chuviscos e chuva fraca/moderada... Mas deu para ver nuvens estrondosas, vi algumas muito interessantes! 

Pelo que vejo no radar está a chegar uma célula a Cascais/ Carcavelos e a dirigir-se para aqui, alerta amarelo para Lisboa é agora das 22h-00h, será essa célula a causa do alerta? Muito provável... 

Temp. máxima: 19,7ºC 
Temp. minima: 14,2ºC
Precipitação acumulada: *4,8 mm *

Primeira vez que vejo a temperatura máxima abaixo de 20ºC, já não via há uns 3 meses ou mais!

Sou o único que não consegue ver os DEAs no IPMA?


----------



## Tufao André (11 Out 2014 às 23:04)

Chove fraco e tem havido bons flashes, primeiro a SW e agora estranhamente a leste!


----------



## windchill (11 Out 2014 às 23:08)

Já é qualquer coisa!!


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Out 2014 às 23:18)

Hoje lá fui fazer a habitual caminhada pela marginal, sabendo à partida que não iria cumprir o objectivo de chegar a Carcavelos devido à ameaça do tempo, após ver imagens de sat. radar sat. etc, etc fazer "cálculos" para ver quando a dita frente chegava à zona de Cascais, lá arranquei e fui minimamente equipado para uma eventual molha, mas que é preferível evitar claro,

as primeira imagens a "dizerem-me " para ter juízo 










um pouco mais para a frente, a "dizerem-me" volta para trás , mas a vontade de continuar falava mais alto,






vista para Lisboa, aspecto tranquilo, ainda,






bom aqui a seguir a Paço de Arcos, no inicio do passeio marítimo de Oeiras, esta é daquelas em já não há nada a fazer, chuva pertíssimo e molha garantida, tive de me resguardar numa passagem pedonal por baixo da estrada, era ver o pessoal a fugir da chuva e eu também , caiu com alguma intensidade e eu sem saber o que poderia ai vir, 






isto após a passagem da primeira chuva, ainda tenho isto pela frente, sem acesso a imagens de sat. e radar e até aos relatos aqui do fórum, o bem senso manda-me fazer meia volta e volver,






até chegar ao carro fui tirando mais algumas, sempre a chover, o que vale é que era relativamente fraca, mas de pingo grosso,













e é tudo.


----------



## Aspvl (11 Out 2014 às 23:26)

Acabo de ouvir um ronco!


----------



## Tufao André (11 Out 2014 às 23:29)

Apos uma pausa, regressam os relâmpagos!!  Q bela noite esta!


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Out 2014 às 23:32)

Trovoada em aproximação por aqui !


----------



## jotasetubal (11 Out 2014 às 23:39)

E estao com força! Ouve-se aqui por setubal como se estivessem a cair aqui em cima!!! Mas vai direitas a ti andré!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2014 às 23:42)

Relâmpagos a Sudeste.


----------



## RickStorm (11 Out 2014 às 23:49)

Por aqui continua a chover bem e em alguns momentos há um aumento de intensidade...
Edit: Ouve-se uns trovões muito ao de leve...


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Out 2014 às 23:51)

Trovões menos frequentes.

Chove moderado.


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2014 às 23:52)

Boa noite, por aqui choveu bem com vento moderado á mistura há cerca de 20m. Por agora a chuva parou mas o Céu continua carregado.


----------



## Garcia (11 Out 2014 às 23:52)

Na Lourinhã reina a calma...


----------



## Aspvl (12 Out 2014 às 00:07)

Eis que chove forte!


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2014 às 00:35)

por aqui tudo calmo, tirando aqueles relampagos que vi ao inicio na noite para o interior e de uma chuvita que foi caindo de vez em quando em geral fraca que rendeu 1.5mm (total de ontem), de resto tudo calmo


----------



## ThunderFreak (12 Out 2014 às 00:47)

Demorou a aparecer mas veio com força, que festival eléctrico que aqui vai.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2014 às 00:48)

Algumas imagens do céu entre as 17h e as 18h, quando estava a chegar a célula de oeste, mas dirigiu-se tudo para norte...



















Não se via muito bem a célula, mas é melhor que nada. Depois de se deslocar para norte e dar uma chuvinha de 2 minutos, começou a dissipar-se e até agora nada mais chegou, só vi um relâmpago provavelmente da célula de Carcavelos. Para este e sudeste esteve sempre tudo calmo. Agora a atividade toda está a ir para sul de acordo com o radar. 

Bom resto de fim-de-semana!


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2014 às 01:26)

começou a chover moderado não faço ideia como


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2014 às 01:32)

Os modelos de previsão de precipitação para segunda, terça, quarta e quinta até metem medo! 10 a 20mm por hora!?!?!? Lisboa vai passar a mar?  

Eu sei que são apenas modelos e previsões mas vejam isto:

12 Outubro - 18h UTC





15 Outubro - 12h UTC





16 Outubro- 12h UTC





Vejam esta "coluna" de chuva na Europa! LINDO (Eu sei que apenas uma previsão )
19 Outubro - 00h UTC





Vê-se bem aqui a frente fria! 

Vejam o quão baixo é o nivel de pressão, chega aos 954 hPa 





Ondas de 10m de acordo com o IPMA dia 14 de Outubro





Depois o mar acalma dia 16 de Outubro, será que a ondulação forte chega a Portugal? 





Tenho muita curiosidade 

PS: Não tenho visto o StormRic hoje, muito estranho...


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 01:34)

Ainda relampeja para algum lado, S ou SW ?


----------



## Garcia (12 Out 2014 às 05:33)

Acordei com o vento a fazer barulho... 

Tá a soprar bem...


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2014 às 05:47)

Acordei há meia hora com rajadas de vento muito fortes que abanam as janelas! 

Imagino as estruturas montadas na praia dos supertubos para o campeonato mundial de surf !


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 06:35)

Muito vento aqui nos arredores de Mafra.
Chove bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 06:48)

Passou-se algo entretanto, deixou de haver iluminação pública.
O vento está fortissimo.


----------



## Batalha64 (12 Out 2014 às 06:56)

Chuva intensa e vento forte.


----------



## pedrosilva (12 Out 2014 às 07:00)

Malveira (Mafra)

Sem iluminação pública não é fácil, mas vento moderado e alguma precipitação


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 07:00)

Mas que intempérie, chuva forte neste momento.
Quanto tiver oportunidade vou tentar medir a velocidade do vento através de uma aplicação do telemóvel,aplicação essa que é bastante fiável.


----------



## pedrosilva (12 Out 2014 às 07:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mas que intempérie, chuva forte neste momento.
> Quanto tiver oportunidade vou tentar medir a velocidade do vento através de uma aplicação do telemóvel,aplicação essa que é bastante fiável.


Qual é a aplicação?


----------



## pedrosilva (12 Out 2014 às 07:07)

Grande temporal, vento forte e constante, precipitação abundante...temperatura mais baixa e causa desconforto (bem-vindo seja o Outono)


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 07:08)

pedrosilva disse:


> Qual é a aplicação?



Boas Pedro,

Vê aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/weather-apps.7247/#post-448274


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2014 às 07:14)

Boas 

Acabei de acordar com o barulho da chuva e do vento, a situação lá fora parece estar bem agreste.


----------



## pedrosilva (12 Out 2014 às 07:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Vê aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/weather-apps.7247/#post-448274


Obrigado...já saquei, não medi mas verifiquei que está forte, abri a porta sem blusão arrependi-me logo


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 07:34)

Estive la fora a tentar medir vento, ainda registei uma rajada de 50 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 07:49)

Chuva forte! 

A ribeira já vai bem cheia.


----------



## pedrosilva (12 Out 2014 às 07:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuva forte!
> 
> A ribeira já vai bem cheia.


será que galga as margens hoje?


----------



## pedrosilva (12 Out 2014 às 08:01)

Alguém sabe o porquê do rain-alarm não cobrir a totalidade do território continental luso?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 08:01)

Para  final do dia, é possivel, mas se tal acontecer não ha problema, pois não há casas nas proximidades da linha de água, o proprio o vale  tem alguma inclinação, o que faz com que agua escoe com muita  facilidade. Quem vive numa zona perigosa é junto a aldeia da Pedra Amassada( Não sei se conheces), por lá juntam-se 2 ribeiras ( 1 delas é a que passa aqui).


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 08:35)

Chuva fraca, finalmente.

O solo ja está bem saturado de água.


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2014 às 08:36)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Cabanas desde as 7H da manhã tem chovido com intensidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2014 às 08:39)

Está a cair um aguaceiro forte que já leva pelo menos 20 minutos, finalmente tempo em condições, tava farto de cúmulos que davam chuvisco  .


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2014 às 08:47)

Agora ainda está mais forte aqui em Sintra. Por Queluz levo 6,2 mm com rajada máximas de vento de 68 km/h.


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2014 às 09:05)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Aqui por Cabanas desde as 7H da manhã tem chovido com intensidade.



Depois de vários aguaceiros moderados a fortes, agora não chove.
O Céu está muito nublado. O vento é fraco, por vezes com rajadas. Temperatura actual: +16ºC


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 09:19)

Bom dia.
Em Almada chove forte agora,mas desde as 08:00h,(pelo que desse conta) que chove com intensidade.


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Out 2014 às 09:30)

Bom dia,
Ontem quando coloquei o post estava já de regresso a Lisboa e assim que colocamos os fatos a secar começou a chover. Não sei se choveu nem trovejou de noite porque dormi directo  mas parece que sim. Agora aqui no Marquês chove bastante, está cá uma ventania e o termómetro marca 15º.


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2014 às 09:31)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva.

24,2mm em Caneças desde as 0h. E a somar.

Vento moderado a forte de OSO.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Out 2014 às 09:36)

Boas.
Tem chovido imenso a noite toda e vento tem estado forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 09:37)

Aguaceiro torrencial


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2014 às 09:45)

Por aqui foi aguaceiros moderados de noite, e continua pela manha.
15.1°C
H.R- 97%


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 09:54)

Impressionante, tanta chuva.


----------



## Tormenta (12 Out 2014 às 09:54)

Bom dia a todos. Madrugada sem nada a registar. Mas agora... grande vendaval e chuva moderada... não tenho capacidade para medir mas o vento deve andar com rajadas nos 50/60 quilómetros por hora.


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 10:00)

Uma trégua na chuva,vento mais intenso e temperatura nos 14,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2014 às 10:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante, tanta chuva.



Por aqui também continua forte. Não estava a contar com tanta água hoje. 15,8ºC e 9,0 mm por Queluz.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Out 2014 às 10:06)

Bom dia. Temporal lá fora, chove intensamente desde a madrugada e as rajadas de vento são fortes.

16.0ºC atuais.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2014 às 10:11)

por aqui 7.1mm, acordei com a chuva juntamente com o vento, agora está + calmo a chuva


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 10:18)

Valente aguaceiro agora


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2014 às 10:39)

chuva forte agora


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 10:45)

Há pouco, a vista para SW era esta.


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 10:57)

Aproxima-se mais 1 chuvada e das boas .


----------



## Microburst (12 Out 2014 às 11:00)

Bom dia 

Como tem estado a relatar o meu vizinho meko60 (adoro o seu nickname, mas para mim é mais a 200PN ), choveu quase toda a noite com bastante intensidade, umas vezes períodos de chuva, outras aguaceiros fortes, e por esta altura regista-se uma ligeira acalmia por muito que o tempo esteja de novo a escurecer. 

Dados às 11h em Cacilhas: 17,0ºC, 88% HR, vento moderado a forte de O/SO (velocidade média na ordem dos 26km/h), pressão nos 1006hpa e precipitação acumulada 19,2mm.


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2014 às 11:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui também continua forte. Não estava a contar com tanta água hoje. 15,8ºC e 9,0 mm por Queluz.



E ainda assim Queluz parece estar numa bolha quase seca.
A norte de Lisboa a chuva continua a acumular bem.

39,1mm em Pinheiro de Loures
33,8mm em Caneças


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Out 2014 às 11:06)

Continua a chover e as rajadas de vento continuam fortes na ordem dos 50km/h.

Windchill de *12.3ºC *!


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Out 2014 às 11:10)

Vi esta fotografia na imprensa hoje e deve reportar-se à actualidade do mau tempo. É uma fotografia feita em Lisboa, onde se avista um sistema tornádico.

Alguém deu por isto?


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 11:13)

Bom dia,vizinho!Bela aguada aqui para a nossa zona,hem!
200PN....?o que é?


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Out 2014 às 11:15)

Bom dia
Coimbra Leiria e Santarem com aviso laranja


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2014 às 11:15)

Relâmpago disse:


> Vi esta fotografia na imprensa hoje e deve reportar-se à actualidade do mau tempo. É uma fotografia feita em Lisboa, onde se avista um sistema tornádico.



Isso é do mês passado (dia 22) de quando houve as cheias em Lisboa.


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Out 2014 às 11:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso é do mês passado (dia 22) de quando houve as cheias em Lisboa.



Obrigado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2014 às 11:21)

Sigo com chuva forte e vento moderado.


----------



## Microburst (12 Out 2014 às 11:24)

meko60 disse:


> Bom dia,vizinho!Bela aguada aqui para a nossa zona,hem!
> 200PN....?o que é?




Desculpem o off-topic, mas tenho de esclarecer o meu conterrâneo: é a versão das fragatas Meko alemãs que opera a Armada, são da versão 200 e são ainda PN para "Portuguese Navy". Daí sejam chamadas de Meko 200PN. 

Por ora não chove, mas o vento continua a soprar entre o moderado e forte de Sudoeste.


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 11:27)

O vento para o dia de hoje parece vir a ser constante e moderado.A produção eólica agradece .
http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeProduçãoEólica.aspx


----------



## ota (12 Out 2014 às 11:31)

Cada vez chove mais aqui por Tomar.


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 11:32)

Obrigado,conterrâneo  !Estamos sempre a aprender, agora vou ter que decidir se sou a Vasco da Gama ou Pedro Álvares Cabral,eheh.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Out 2014 às 11:33)

Windchill de *11.1ºC*.

Continua a chover.


----------



## Microburst (12 Out 2014 às 11:36)

meko60 disse:


> Obrigado,conterrâneo  !Estamos sempre a aprender, agora vou ter que decidir se sou a Vasco da Gama ou Pedro Álvares Cabral,eheh.




Ou até mesmo a Côrte-Real (F330 _Vasco da Gama, _F331 _Pedro Álvares Cabral _ou F332 _Côrte-Real_).


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 11:38)

Boas de volta á base(Alcabideche)

Viagem complicada de Mafra até aqui.
Na zona do Cheleiros apanhei uma temporal brutal,o rio que por lá passa, rio lizandro seguia com um caudal impressionante, de resto foi sempre chuva moderada a forte.
Apanhei nevoeiro e chuva forte na zona da Carapinheira,Mafra.
Em termos de temperaturas oscilou  entre os 13ºC e 15ºC.
Os ditos 13ºC,  registei em dois locais, Carapinheira,Mafra ( Cota 280m), e Ramalhão,Sintra(cota 240m).
______

Por aqui o acumulado segue nos 20 mm.
Rajada máxima: 63 km/h.


----------



## windchill (12 Out 2014 às 11:38)

Sou de 11,1ºC, nada mau! 

(de acordo com o AndréFrade!!)


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (12 Out 2014 às 11:41)

Chuva forte acompanhada de alguma trovoada em Figueiró dos Vinhos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2014 às 11:48)

Chove com ganas em Carcavelos, o termómetro marca na rua 17.8ºC e o termómetro do aquecimento central de casa marca uns agradáveis 23.5ºC. Just perfect!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 11:48)

Segundo os bombeiros da minha zona, já ocorreram inundações.


----------



## Microburst (12 Out 2014 às 11:48)

Aliás, e pedindo de novo desculpas pelo off-topic, saiu mesmo agora para o mar (provavelmente alerta SAR porque a tripulação está a proteger o canhão de proa e não leva helicóptero) uma fragata da Armada Portuguesa, ex-holandesa, a F334 "D. Francisco de Almeida" da classe "Bartolomeu Dias", e pode-se ver perfeitamente como este imponente vaso de guerra luta contra o Tejo alteroso.


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 11:55)

Mais uma vez (e pedindo desculpa tb pelo off tópico) obrigado Microburst pelos esclarecimentos e pela excelente foto da Bartolomeu Dias,de saída num Tejo 1 pouco alteroso,mas nada comparado com o que vai encontrar em mar alto no serviço SAR!


----------



## Tormenta (12 Out 2014 às 12:07)

Bom nos últimos minutos, 3 grandes trovões... claramente a alguma distância mas com a particularidade da serem fortes e continuos... talvez 15 segundos de ruído contínuo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2014 às 12:09)

Agora mesmo na estação de Caneças:


----------



## PDias (12 Out 2014 às 12:11)

Bom dia,
finalmente *por aqui* um dia que se compare aos avisos lançados, muita chuva que não tenho agora forma de medir mas que já deve andar acima dos 30mm, alguns trovões e vento moderado ficando forte aquando dos aguaceiros mais fortes, a mínima foi de 12,8ºC e agora estão 15,1ºc.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 12:12)

Registei agora uma rajada de 57 km/h( usando a tal aplicação).
Comparando com a estação de Alcabideche, os valores andam muito próximos, o que é espectacular.
Quem tiver interesse em medir o vento, instatem, vale a pena.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Out 2014 às 12:17)

Chove com muita intensidade agora mesmo!!!
Term sido uma manha com chuva fraca a forte e sempre persistente. As rajadas de vento também são bastante fortes!
Ainda n ouvi trovoada por enquanto.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 12:22)

Segundo os bombeiros, mais uma inundação, desta feita proximo da Amoreira,Alcabideche.
Isto está bonito...


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Out 2014 às 12:31)

Bom dia,
Pela aroeira chove agora moderado tem sido uma manhã de chuva e vento.


----------



## srr (12 Out 2014 às 12:36)

Tormenta disse:


> Bom nos últimos minutos, 3 grandes trovões... claramente a alguma distância mas com a particularidade da serem fortes e continuos... talvez 15 segundos de ruído contínuo.



Ouvi ao mesmo...penso que a sul de ALvega..relato do PEGO


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2014 às 12:39)

Boas,

Peniche acalmou por volta das 11h. Tivemos uma madrugada de muito vento. Ee manhã choveu bastante.  Agora está menos vento, mas as nuvens mais escuras vêm acompanhadas de rajadas.
Às 12h15 o céu estava assim, do lado sul.





















Seguimos com 15ºC


----------



## srr (12 Out 2014 às 12:39)

Em termos de precipitaçao rende 5mm


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 12:50)

Até que enfim, uma descarga valente, grande bomba.


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 12:53)

Por agora acalmou aqui em Almada,mas pelo aspecto do horizonte,vem mais .


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2014 às 12:56)

Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que cai por Tomar, *87.6mm das 11h30m às 12h30m!!! 
*
Os dados são as da estação amadora *MeteoTomar, *que regista desde as 6H da manhã 110mm! 
http://www.meteotomar.info/jo/
Pena a estação do IPMA de Tomar-Valdonas não estar a reportar dados relativos á precipitação para podermos comparar*.*

P.s. A estação MeteoTomar deixou de transmitir dados desde as 12H37m.


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2014 às 13:02)

Os meus pais dizem-me que tem estado a chover muito por Tomar, mas mesmo assim acho os valores demasiado elevados.


----------



## romeupaz (12 Out 2014 às 13:02)

Thomar disse:


> Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que cai por Tomar, *87.6mm das 11h30m às 12h30m!!!
> *
> Os dados são as da estação amadora *MeteoTomar, *que regista desde as 6H da manhã 110mm!
> Pena a estação do IPMA de Tomar-Valdonas não estar a reportar dados relativos á precipitação para podermos comparar*.*
> ...



Isso vai ser notícia certamente...


----------



## srr (12 Out 2014 às 13:03)

Vejo 7.85


Thomar disse:


> Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que cai por Tomar, *87.6mm das 11h30m às 12h30m!!!
> *
> Os dados são as da estação amadora *MeteoTomar, *que regista desde as 6H da manhã 110mm!
> Pena a estação do IPMA de Tomar-Valdonas não estar a reportar dados relativos á precipitação para podermos comparar*.*
> ...



?'


----------



## srr (12 Out 2014 às 13:04)

srr disse:


> Vejo 7.85
> 
> 
> ?'


neste site: http://www.meteotomar.info/jo/


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2014 às 13:15)

srr disse:


> Vejo 7.85
> 
> 
> ?'


Esse valor é referente á precipitação acumulada nos últimos 10 minutos. 
Se vires na barra em baixo, ou no histórico das últimas 4H, chegas a esses valor.
Pode ser que esses valores não sejam os da precipitação acumulada e sejam os do rain rate, mas a estação dá 0,0 de rain rate.
Pode ser algum problema na estação ou estarei EU a vizualizar/interpretar mal os dados?


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2014 às 13:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Até que enfim, uma descarga valente, grande bomba.



É bem verdade, depois ainda se fizeram ouvir mais uns quantos trovoes que até fizeram tremer as janelas.
Por agora a chuva deus tréguas, ao fim de toda a manha


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2014 às 13:21)

*40,0mm* em Caneças e *40,9mm* em Pinheiro de Loures.

Nada mau. 

Está tudo bem regado por aqui! Maravilha!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 13:26)

Aguaceiro bastante intenso.
Vento forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2014 às 13:31)

AnDré disse:


> *40,0mm* em Caneças e *40,9mm* em Pinheiro de Loures.
> 
> Nada mau.
> 
> Está tudo bem regado por aqui! Maravilha!



Mais um aguaceiro e subiu a parada para *41,0mm* e *41,7mm* respectivamente


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2014 às 13:43)

por aqui vou com *13.4mm *por agora tudo calmo, só algum vento


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2014 às 13:43)

Thomar disse:


> Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que cai por Tomar, *87.6mm das 11h30m às 12h30m!!!
> *
> Os dados são as da estação amadora *MeteoTomar, *que regista desde as 6H da manhã 110mm!
> Pena a estação do IPMA de Tomar-Valdonas não estar a reportar dados relativos á precipitação para podermos comparar*.*
> ...



Bem, analisando as imagens de radar do IPMA e os dados transmitidos para o Wunderground, léva-me a pensar que:
– os dados que aparecem no site não estão correctos onde se lê 110mm deverá se ler 11,0mm. 
Só assim se justica aqueles valores exagerados.
Se vos induzi em erro, não foi de propósito.
Se a administração do Fórum assim o entender, pode apagar todas estas mensagens relativas ao valor de precipitação em Tomar.


----------



## srr (12 Out 2014 às 13:43)

Thomar disse:


> Esse valor é referente á precipitação acumulada nos últimos 10 minutos.
> Se vires na barra em baixo, ou no histórico das últimas 4H, chegas a esses valor.
> Pode ser que esses valores não sejam os da precipitação acumulada e sejam os do rain rate, mas a estação dá 0,0 de rain rate.
> Pode ser algum problema na estação ou estarei EU a vizualizar/interpretar mal os dados?


Se repareres , nas estacoes vizinha :Torres novas , Constancia, Abrantes, nenhuma regista + 10 mm. Por isso não sei...tenta ver numa estaçao ai perto.


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2014 às 13:47)

srr disse:


> Se repareres , nas estacoes vizinha :Torres novas , Constancia, Abrantes, nenhuma regista + 10 mm. Por isso não sei...tenta ver numa estaçao ai perto.



 Já descobri o erro.

. Vê a resposta no último post da página anterior.


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2014 às 13:49)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-supertubos/

Webcam Praia dos Supertubos, Peniche. Pode-se ver o vento pela forma que cam abana.
Na praia vê-se parte das estruturas montadas para o Campeonato Mundial de Surf "Rip Curl Portugal 2014". Está marcada, para as 17h, a conferência de imprensa que se realiza numa dessas estruturas montadas na praia. 
De realçar que com este vento e a praia virada a oeste... Uiiiiiiii... vamos ver se não têm de alterar o local da conferência de imprensa.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2014 às 13:54)

Boas

Mínima aqui foi de 15,0ºC

A precipitação acumulada desde as 00h é de 15,2mm e neste momento continua a chover de forma fraca por vezes moderada.

16,4ºC, 90%Hr, 1007,3Hpa vento moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 50km/h


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2014 às 14:02)

Boa tarde.

A manhã foi animada, com um acumulado até ao momento de *18,9 mm*.

Mínima de *14,3ºC* e actuais (e apenas) 16,8ºC (máxima até à data).

1007 hPa de pressão e vento moderado, tendo havido rajadas fortes durante a manhã.


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 14:13)

Pegando no post do Candy,observo que na Costa de Caparica o vento é também notório,a webcam oscila bem e a bandeira também.O que é curioso é que estão 2 máquinas a trabalhar na reposição das defesas do molhe,restos dos estragos do Inverno passado e que ainda não tinham sido reparados.Vamos vêr se vai a tempo.


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2014 às 14:17)

Boa tarde, desde as 5h da manhã até ás 12h que a chuva não parou de cair, chegou a ser tão intensa que fiquei com quase um palmo de mão de água no meu quintal. O Vento que se fez sentir partiu uns quantos ramos de árvores aqui nas redondezas. Não sei se não houve cheias na Piedade e em Corroios mas espero pelos meus vizinhos para saber de novidades. Por agora continua tudo nublado não chove e o vento continua moderado a forte.


----------



## joao nunes (12 Out 2014 às 14:20)

não tenho noticia de enchentes mas não deve ter havido porque a maré tava vazia


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 14:26)

A praia mar vai ser ás 18:00h.Pelo GFS coincide com 1 aumento da precipitação na nossa zona


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2014 às 14:29)

Chove forte por aqui e o acumulado vai em 18,2mm


----------



## Microburst (12 Out 2014 às 14:36)

meko60 disse:


> Pegando no post do Candy,observo que na Costa de Caparica o vento é também notório,a webcam oscila bem e a bandeira também.O que é curioso é que estão 2 máquinas a trabalhar na reposição das defesas do molhe,restos dos estragos do Inverno passado e que ainda não tinham sido reparados.Vamos vêr se vai a tempo.




Também estou a vê-los a trabalhar e não sei se é para rir ou para chorar com o estado em que a Costa se encontra. Agora então às portas de mais um Inverno... enfim


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 14:41)

Rajada máxima do dia agora mesmo.
*67,3 km/h*


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Out 2014 às 14:44)

32.7mm até agora.

16.7ºC.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Out 2014 às 14:56)

Pelo satélite acho que por Coimbra ja não deve pingar muito mais, inclusive há algumas abertas.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 15:04)

Rajada de 74 km/h em Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IADOSCUN2


----------



## PDias (12 Out 2014 às 15:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de 74 km/h em Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras.
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IADOSCUN2



Estava precisamente a consultar essa estação e reparei nesse valor e também a Beachcam de Santa Cruz, o mar tá bravo, aqui o vento têm vindo a aumentar de intensidade estando agora forte e volta a chover moderado, estão 16,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2014 às 15:13)

Boas tardes
Ontem, um importante evento em família não me permitiu contribuir aqui para o seguimento. É com grande satisfação que volto a seguir a situação aqui pelo fórum, a actividade dos membros é espectacular , como sempre. Já o tinha dito noutra ocasião mas volto a dizê-lo, o filme da jornada aqui descrito é sempre do melhor que há .

Ontem pelo que pude observar por Lisboa, depois da longa aberta de sol da tarde os períodos de precipitação iniciaram-se cerca das 18h, mas sem grande intensidade; não me apercebi de trovoada por perto. Durante a noite o vento foi aumentando de força e pela manhã, já aqui em Carcavelos, soprou forte com rajadas, choveu torrencialmente. Neste momento há muita nebulosidade mas o sol aparece por vezes entre as nuvens, aguaceiros, o vento continua mas menos intenso, contudo, por vezes, com rajadas fortes, do quadrante oeste a rodar para noroeste; as gaivotas acampadas no parque são às centenas, o mar está muito agitado. O terreno do parque está alagado até à saturação. Daqui a pouco já coloco umas fotos da manhã e actuais.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Out 2014 às 15:15)

Realmente o vento por estas bandas está com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2014 às 15:16)

*21.4mm* acumulados das 13h às 14h em Ansião:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 15:20)

Sim o aumento da velocidade do vento parece geral, isto em termos de rajadas.
Por aqui mais uma boa rajada, 64 km/h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2014 às 15:23)

Nem me apercebi da chuva às das 7h-10h, fui ver o gráfico de temperatura e é impressionante quantas vezes a temperatura desceu e aumentou! Na Amadora já acumula 23,6 mm, nada comparado com muitas localidades que vi aqui! E para as 18h vem mais chuva e vento forte 

Pressão desceu quase aos 1000 hPa, vento continua moderado.

EDIT: Amanhã preveem +30mm para Queluz! Deve ser pior do que hoje.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2014 às 15:28)

Vou com 19,4mm de chuva acumulada no dia de hoje!

Temperatura 16,1ºC um dia frio... máxima até ao momento 18,5ºC feito pelas 11:52


----------



## Nonnu (12 Out 2014 às 15:30)

Barreiro, hoje esta interessante...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2014 às 16:09)

Começou a chover à 15 mins, chuva fraca com momentos de chuva moderada, vento intensificou-se e temperatura desceu para os 16ºC

Rajada de vento máxima foi agora= 77,2 km/h


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2014 às 16:09)

RickStorm disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por aqui está um dia com sol e algum calor, depois de uma manhã nublada e fresca (e com uma ligeira neblina).





bpereira disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Acordei com um lindo dia mas a meio da manhã a coisa ficou negra.
> Entretanto vi que no acuweather que o tempo continua com alguma instabilidade.
> ...





Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Vista actual dos Capuchos.
> Muitos roncos da célula a oeste de Sintra.





jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada ha uns minutos atras( peço desculpa pela qualidade, foi com o telemovel, é a maneira mais rapida de reportar por estas bandas)





Gilmet disse:


> Apenas um registo do aspecto do quadrante Oeste, neste momento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Garcia disse:


> vista actual.. E-O..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





carla_francisco disse:


> Belo espectáculo aqui mesmo à janela - direcção SO





Candy disse:


> Estou na Atalaia,  perto da Lourinhã.  É este o cenário a oeste, no mar. Vai em direcção a  Peniche. Ouvem-se trovões fortes.  Ouvem-se e sentem-se.





Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mais estas duas fotos tiradas nos Capuchos.
> Viram-se algumas boas descargas.
> 
> 
> ...





carla_francisco disse:


> Da minha janela em Carcavelos que dá para o lado de Oeiras...





jonas_87 disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas antes da trovoada.





Gilmet disse:


> Esta "primeira ronda" acabou por ser mais _fogo de vista_: trovoada ao longe, alguma precipitação moderada, e *5,4 mm* acumulados.
> 
> 
> Fica um panorama do bom aspecto da situação.





Prates disse:


> Aqui ficam algumas fotos que tirei por volta das 17:30 aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria virado para Sudoeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JoãoPT disse:


> Durante a trovoada sobre Lisboa; enquanto não há nada de jeito para aqui:





windchill disse:


> Um fim de tarde com alguma chuva... (ver em HD)





miguel disse:


> Shelf cloud ao fim da tarde a chegar a Setúbal





Maria Papoila disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje amanheceu cinzento na Ericeira mas sem vento e o mar que parecia estar _glass_ afinal estava balançado e o _swell _um bocadinho torto e o vento de terra e a rodar para sul não estava a facilitar nada. A temperatura do ar era agradável e a do mar tb mas entrei de 4/3mm. Com a chuvas o rio de S. Lourenço está cheio e as margens começam a alagar mas ainda não comunicou com o mar. Cerca do meio dia estava assim:
> 
> 
> ...





windchill disse:


> Já é qualquer coisa!!





Vitor TT disse:


> Hoje lá fui fazer a habitual caminhada pela marginal, sabendo à partida que não iria cumprir o objectivo de chegar a Carcavelos devido à ameaça do tempo, após ver imagens de sat. radar sat. etc, etc fazer "cálculos" para ver quando a dita frente chegava à zona de Cascais, lá arranquei e fui minimamente equipado para uma eventual molha, mas que é preferível evitar claro,
> 
> as primeira imagens a "dizerem-me " para ter juízo
> 
> ...





Mário Barros disse:


> Agora ainda está mais forte aqui em Sintra. Por Queluz levo 6,2 mm com rajada máximas de vento de 68 km/h.




Desculpem-me a longa citação, é só para dar os parabéns aos contributos fotográficos!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 16:25)

Ocorreu agora mesmo a 2ª rajada mais intensa do dia: *65 km/h*.
Acumulado: *22 mm*


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2014 às 16:27)

por aqui volta a chover com mais força puxado a vento


----------



## Microburst (12 Out 2014 às 16:31)

É notório o aumento da velocidade do vento e, por conseguinte, a descida de temperatura. O que se poderá esperar ao certo para as próximas horas: estes aguaceiros ocasionais, uma acalmia ou, pelo contrário, o agravamento já aqui referido?


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2014 às 16:37)

Microburst disse:


> o agravamento já aqui referido



Isto de estar doente traz muita preguiça e por consequência não li as mensagens das páginas anteriores, mas creio que o agravamento já aqui referido (não vi onde  ) só ocorrerá amanhã com a chegada de uma frente de actividade moderada a forte.


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 16:43)

Boas.
Vim agora da Costa de Caparica e o vento era bastante forte no paredão,ao ponto de levantar areia (estando ela molhada) e o mar está alteroso.


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 16:54)

Foto da estação colocada na praia do cds e respectivas web camaras.


----------



## Microburst (12 Out 2014 às 16:54)

Lightning disse:


> Isto de estar doente traz muita preguiça e por consequência não li as mensagens das páginas anteriores, mas creio que o agravamento já aqui referido (não vi onde  ) só ocorrerá amanhã com a chegada de uma frente de actividade moderada a forte.



Ora, aí está, é esse mesmo. 

É só porque de manhã cedo antes de ir trabalhar tenho de deixar a minha mãe no IPO de Lisboa para mais uma ronda de consultas e exames, e queria saber mais ou menos com o que contar nessa altura, isto porque como doente oncológica em tratamento que é, e ainda algo debilitada, não se pode, nem deve, expor a algumas situações, naturalmente.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2014 às 17:06)

Microburst disse:


> Ora, aí está, é esse mesmo.
> 
> É só porque de manhã cedo antes de ir trabalhar tenho de deixar a minha mãe no IPO de Lisboa para mais uma ronda de consultas e exames, e queria saber mais ou menos com o que contar nessa altura, isto porque como doente oncológica em tratamento que é, e ainda algo debilitada, não se pode, nem deve, expor a algumas situações, naturalmente.



Olhando os modelos parece-me que o agravamento é a partir das 12/13h. Teremos um período relativamente calmo durante a noite e manhã.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2014 às 17:41)

Vai chovendo e vou com 20,8mm até ao momento.

16,7ºC
Rajada máxima 50km/h


----------



## ThunderFreak (12 Out 2014 às 17:44)

Chuva forte acompanhada de algum vento


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2014 às 17:50)

Em Carcavelos continua a correnteza de aguaceiros moderados batidos a vento de ONO, por vezes ambos fortes. O solo está saturado, as gaivotas não arredam pé, claro. Durante os momentos de vento mais forte mal conseguem voar contra. O mar está verde acinzentado e com vagas do vento, mas ainda não é sequer mar de inverno. Alguns kitesurfers e windsurfers ainda experimentaram o vento mas parece que por estar inconstante, em regime de rajadas, desistiram. Não há danos à vista causados pelo vento, apenas a grande bandeira do forte está em tiras, mas talvez precisasse de ser renovada 

Um aspecto do céu durante a manhã, quando o vento ainda estava de oeste:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 17:51)

Regressaram os aguaceiros moderados a fortes.
O acumulado subiu para os *24 mm*.


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2014 às 18:11)

Forte chuvada agora em Peniche.


----------



## cactus (12 Out 2014 às 18:29)

tarde de chuva alternando com chuva fraca e moderada sempre constante , um dia de outubro à antiga.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 18:32)

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro torrencial, neste momento chove fraco.


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2014 às 18:35)

Às 16h40 estava assim, olhando para sul, desde minha casa no centro da cidade. Essas nuvens ao fundo estariam a passar pela praia sul (praia do Molhe Leste e Supertubos).

Agora está tudo cinzento e chove. A Webcam nos Supertubos começa a ter dificuldades em focar imagem.
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-supertubos/

Temperatura baixou bastante com este ultimo aguaceiro mais forte, mas agora voltou a subir. Seguimos com 20ºC.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2014 às 18:40)

Formação de bases de CB que me pareceram impressionantes, antes de um episódio de vento e aguaceiro forte, durante a manhã mas representativo do que tem sido o  céu aqui o dia todo:


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2014 às 18:54)

Céu cinzento a ficar com um tom amarelado. Vidros da janela embaciaram de repente. 
Continua a chuva moderada.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2014 às 18:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro torrencial, neste momento chove fraco.



O prolongamento dessa célula para SE também passou aqui , foi bonito de se ver, já com o sol do poente.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 19:00)

Algumas fotos de ontem.
Não consegui publica-las na altura devida pois a net por lá é do piorio.
Aqui vai:

Nesta 1º foto, para localizar melhor,  Serra de Sintra á minha esquerda e do lado contrário toda a linha de costa de Sintra e parte de Mafra. 
Aquela hora da tarde ja ouvia  trovoada, foi impressionante.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2014 às 19:48)

Neste momento, que se inicia a noite, terminou toda a precipitação, a cobertura de nuvens abriu-se e o céu está azul crepuscular com apenas cordões de nuvens no horizonte de oeste a sul, movendo-se de ONO.
O vento caíu completamente, é apenas fraco neste momento ou um pouco moderado.
Quer o radar quer a imagem de satélite parecem fazer esperar uma noite calma, provavelmente sem mais precipitação aqui pela costa de Cascais/Oeiras.
Desenha-se, isso sim bastante bem, a frente vigorosa que entrará amanhã, talvez a partir das 12h.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Out 2014 às 20:08)

Alguem viu o evento de hoje por aí ? É que da parte da tarde depois da 14h 30 nem uma pinga por Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2014 às 20:21)

Não-fenómenos de hoje:

Não, não é uma *tromba*...






e também não, não é uma _*funnel cloud*_...









são apenas aspectos banais da chuva a cair, no primeiro caso, e do recorte da base de um cumulus ou simplesmente um efeito de sobreposição de uma pequena nuvem por trás 

Servem para ilustrar algumas das ilusões que nos fazem ficar empolgados porque estamos sempre desejosos de observar indícios de fenómenos extremos.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 20:51)

StormRic disse:


> Desenha-se, isso sim bastante bem, a frente vigorosa que entrará amanhã, talvez a partir das 12h.



Em principio será mais ou menos a essa hora,poderá entrar um pouco mais cedo, vamos ver.
Meteograma do ECMWF aqui para a zona.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2014 às 20:55)

Temp máxima:* 17,4ªC*  Só de pensar que há uma semana a temp. minima era esta...
Temp. minima: *14,3ºC*

As temps. frescas vão continuar amanhã mas depois sobem para a semana e o IPMA até prevê 27ºC, provavelmente devido ao sistema de alta pressão ou massa de ar quente vindo de África, quem sabe...

Vento começa a diminuir de intensidade e a pressão atmosférica já está quase nos 1010 hPa, de manhã estava nos 1000 hPa. Vamos ter uma noite e manhã calmas, já a tarde vai ser lindo...
Amanhã a previsão aponta chuva intensa entre as 15h-18h o que confirmo pelos modelos de precipitação. O espetáculo deve começar às 12h.

Alguém daqui sabe se alguma localidade não passou dos 10ºC de temp. máxima?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 20:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém daqui sabe se alguma localidade não passou dos 10ºC de temp. máxima?



A cidade da Guarda.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Out 2014 às 20:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em principio será mais ou menos a essa hora,poderá entrar um pouco mais cedo, vamos ver.
> Meteograma do ECMWF aqui para a zona.


Retirado de onde ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2014 às 20:59)

Zapiao disse:


> Retirado de onde ?



http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Lisboa/Alcabideche/hour_by_hour_detailed.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2014 às 21:09)

_*Off topic - *_
Alguém se lembra das cheias de Queluz e Belas de Fevereiro de 2008? 

Lembrei-me agora e fui ver no wunderground a precipitação desse dia, 18 de Fevereiro de 2008...  e não é que tinham!

Isto diz que 113,3 mm foram acumulados mas deve ter sido mais, pois também tinha chovido bastante no dia anterior por isso deve ter sido uns 150 mm ou mais acumulados, obviamente que o rio transbordou...

Vejam só o que acumulou em 5 minutos, 26 mm! 





Deixo aqui o link do dia
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...D=IQUELUZ1#history/s20080218/e20080218/mdaily

Tive sempre curiosidade em saber quanto tinha chovido nesse dia e finalmente soube!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2014 às 21:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> _*Off topic - *_
> Alguém se lembra das cheias de Queluz e Belas de Fevereiro de 2008?



Essa estação é minha, mas podes usar os dados para o que quiseres e divulga-los aqui se não me vires por cá .

P.S - Se quiseres podes ir ver o tópico de Fevereiro de 2008, ver os registos do pessoal que já estava por cá. Muitas imagens daquela altura não aparecem porque o local onde o pessoal faz upload das imagens faliu, logo as imagens muitas delas foram-se. Mas foi um evento épico .


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 21:50)

Este evento rendeu por aqui 40 mm(Ontem 16 mm, Hoje 24 mm).
Os bombeiros tiveram 5 ocorrências relacionadas com inundações.
Ontem a tarde houve muita trovoada, destaque para DEA de 100 kAmp junto a Malveira da Serra.
_____

T.actual: *16,0ºC*


----------



## RickStorm (12 Out 2014 às 22:09)

(era mais "Este tópico sem videos de trovoadas não vale nada")


----------



## romeupaz (12 Out 2014 às 22:23)

Continua a chover em Leiria e pelo radar vai continuar... 4.2 na ultima hora


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2014 às 22:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Essa estação é minha, mas podes usar os dados para o que quiseres e divulga-los aqui se não me vires por cá .
> 
> P.S - Se quiseres podes ir ver o tópico de Fevereiro de 2008, ver os registos do pessoal que já estava por cá. Muitas imagens daquela altura não aparecem porque o local onde o pessoal faz upload das imagens faliu, logo as imagens muitas delas foram-se. Mas foi um evento épico .



Não sabia que era tua!  Tenho sempre acompanhado a tua estação diariamente! Não há nenhuma aqui em Belas... Vou ver esse tópico e ver as imagens! Obrigado


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2014 às 23:30)

Primeira vez que fiz uma timelapse!

Fiz um vídeo de mais de 30 minutos para mostrar os padrões de precipitação, rajadas de vento e a nebulosidade. É possivel ver altas rajadas de vento e chuva fraca, moderada e forte por breves instantes.

Gravei entre as 16h-17h
O vídeo está acelerado 8x. Enjoy. 


Edit: Desculpem ter posto a câmera na vertical :/


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (12 Out 2014 às 23:30)

Boa noite!
Muita chuva neste dia!
Agora não chove, mas alguns aguaceiros fortes pontuais. 
Parece que amanhã vem muita chuva!

Dados actuais (Mafra - 23h20):

T= 14.7ºC
Humidade 89%
Cobertura de nuvens: 45%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 60%
Precipitação actual (mm): 1
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 6.1
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 27,1

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= O - 9.7 km/h (Rajada máxima 17,2 km/h às 16:53)
PA= 1013,1 mBar
__________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h44
Pôr do Sol: 19h01

Lua: idade de 18.8 dias e luminosidade de 76.7%.
Quarto Minguante: 3 noites (15 Outubro - 20:13)
Próxima Lua Nova: 11 noites (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente: 19 noites (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: 25 noites (6 Nov - 22:23)

Solstício de Inverno: 21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 23:37)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Precipitação (mm/24h) = 27,1



Bom acumulado.
Sabes se o rio Lizandro galgou as margens? 
Esta manhã passei por Cheleiros, o rio estava com um caudal impressionante.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Out 2014 às 23:42)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Boa noite!
> Muita chuva neste dia!
> Agora não chove, mas alguns aguaceiros fortes pontuais.
> Parece que amanhã vem muita chuva!
> ...


 O panorama por aqui também foi o mesmo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2014 às 00:08)

Aguaceiro forte nas Caldas da Rainha com fortes rajadas de vento


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (13 Out 2014 às 00:09)

Não sei, estes foram dados que obtive... Que eu saiba, não há relato disso, mas não saí muito de Mafra (centro)!
Agora uma noite (demasiado) calma, face ao dia que esteve!


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 00:55)

Há coisas que me tiram do sério. Esta é uma delas!...
"Ninguém previa este mau tempo!" Dizem por aí e por aqui!...
Se eu que sou só uma curiosa na matéria, há mais de uma semana tenho vindo a ter dúvidas das condições para a realização da prova... que raio!... Nunca ninguém prevê nada.
Estranho é que aqui no forum andávamos todos a seguir isto com atenção. Eu tb tenho de ir para o campeonato. Calha-me todos os anos lá estar, mas hoje nem À conferência de imprensa fui. Com este tempo nada me tirou de casa.

Esta notícia é da imprensa brasileira. Tem algumas imagens que mostra como esteve o céu por cá.Abram o link para ver as imagens.

*"Tormenta com ventos até 100 km/h provoca o caos em Peniche"*
http://globoesporte.globo.com/radic...os-de-ate-100kmh-provoca-caos-em-peniche.html


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 03:26)

Candy disse:


> Há coisas que me tiram do sério. Esta é uma delas!...
> "Ninguém previa este mau tempo!" Dizem por aí e por aqui!...
> Se eu que sou só uma curiosa na matéria, há mais de uma semana tenho vindo a ter dúvidas das condições para a realização da prova... que raio!... Nunca ninguém prevê nada.
> Estranho é que aqui no forum andávamos todos a seguir isto com atenção. Eu tb tenho de ir para o campeonato. Calha-me todos os anos lá estar, mas hoje nem À conferência de imprensa fui. Com este tempo nada me tirou de casa.
> ...



Estava previsto, aqui e pelo IPMA e pelos modelos. Na mensagem de sábado antes das 12h o Stormy já tinha posto o aviso em laranja incluindo rajadas de vento severas, englobando Peniche bem no meio de uma extensa área abrangida por esse aviso http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...modelos-outubro-2014.7884/page-10#post-449444
O IPMA tinha na sua previsão (que já vinha de 6ªfeira) também tudo o que ocorreu: a zona estava sob aviso laranja de precipitação e amarelo de vento, rajadas até 70 Km/h http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-oficiais-outubro-2014.7885/#post-449836
O próprio Windguru, que com certeza toda a gente ligada aos desportos de mar conhece e consulta, tinha lá bem claro o cenário (exemplo que foi mostrado aqui nesta mensagem, para Matosinhos, http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...modelos-outubro-2014.7884/page-11#post-449752 ).
O que será que as pessoas querem mais, previsões com vários dias de antecedência não são, nunca, 100% fiáveis, e muito menos nesta altura do ano, como certamente sabem os responsáveis por estes eventos desportivos, mas nada tinha excluído antecipadamente o mau tempo deste domingo, esteve sempre encarado como possível e foi sendo confirmado à medida que se aproximava a data.
Eu não faço previsões, consulto-as simplesmente. Até ao próximo fim de semana parece manter-se uma situação de vento dos quadrantes oeste a sul, com alguns dias intercalados de precipitação, a começar já amanhã claro, e mais não se consegue saber por agora.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 03:38)

Mais umas imagens do dia de Domingo que eu considerei dos mais significativos aqui para Carcavelos em termos de avanço do Outono. Teve momentos quase invernais mesmo, pelo vento, mar e persistência da precipitação.

Este cenário é o normal de Outono chuvoso ou Inverno: campo alagado, gaivotas acampadas, mar encrespado pelo vento, ondas a rebentar no Forte e no Bugio






ainda houve algumas abertas e até aparições do sol





para logo a seguir caír mais uma bátega puxada a vento com rajadas fortes (o mais significativo do dia)





e assim continuou até ao pôr-do-sol


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 03:38)

Exacto! 
E lembraste há quanto tempo eu ando de olho na previsão para estes dias do evento? Eu tb lá vou andar a fotografar e tenho de me prevenir por causa do material. 
Numa praia virada a oeste, com este tempo, já se previa que ia haver problemas. Em 2009 tb houve mau tempo e fez pra lá muitos estragos.
Esta situação era previsível, há pelo menos dois dias atrás. Poderia mudar, sim, mas tb poderia não mudar.


----------



## adiabático (13 Out 2014 às 03:54)

Candy disse:


> Há coisas que me tiram do sério. Esta é uma delas!...
> "Ninguém previa este mau tempo!" Dizem por aí e por aqui!...



Offtopic, isto lembra-me o caso do terramoto em Itália... Se prevêem e não se concretiza, é alarmismo, se não prevêem mas acontece, não andam a fazer nada.



StormRic disse:


> O que será que as pessoas querem mais, previsões com vários dias de antecedência não são, nunca, 100% fiáveis, e muito menos nesta altura do ano, como certamente sabem os responsáveis por estes eventos desportivos, mas nada tinha excluído antecipadamente o mau tempo deste domingo, esteve sempre encarado como possível e foi sendo confirmado à medida que se aproximava a data.



Qualquer dia alguém que queira fazer previsões meteorológicas tem que arranjar um seguro chorudo para indemnizar as virgens ofendidas, ou arrisca-se a ir parar a tribunal, como aquele painel de geofísicos italianos que foram acusados de ter PREVISTO um terramoto... mas não ter bradado aos sete ventos (inclusivamente, por receio de alarmar a população, mas comunicaram a previsão às autoridades). Algo vai mal na nossa sociedade, e não é a ciência nem os cientistas...


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 04:07)

adiabático disse:


> Offtopic, isto lembra-me o caso do terramoto em Itália... Se prevêem e não se concretiza, é alarmismo, se não prevêem mas acontece, não andam a fazer nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Qualquer dia alguém que queira fazer previsões meteorológicas tem que arranjar um seguro chorudo para indemnizar as virgens ofendidas, ou arrisca-se a ir parar a tribunal, como aquele painel de geofísicos italianos que foram acusados de ter PREVISTO um terramoto... mas não ter bradado aos sete ventos (inclusivamente, por receio de alarmar a população, mas comunicaram a previsão às autoridades). Algo vai mal na nossa sociedade, e não é a ciência nem os cientistas...




 Virgens ofendidas???


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 04:19)

Candy disse:


> Virgens ofendidas???



Essa parte é que não está bem, concordo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2014 às 09:43)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *12,1°C*. 

Ao amanhecer o céu estava parcialmente nublado, mas rapidamente encobriu totalmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 09:53)

Boas,

Por volta das 9:15 caiu por aqui um aguaceiro bastante forte, acompanhado por rajadas.
No radar ve-se que passou por aqui uma pequena linha.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2014 às 09:56)

Céu cinzento com nenhuma aberta em perspectiva.

Vento fraco de sudoeste e chuva.

É o cenário actual em Odivelas.

1mm em Caneças. Vamos ver quanto acumula hoje, depois de ontem ter chegado aos 50mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2014 às 10:08)

No Campo Grande também já chove. Agora só deve parar lá para a tarde.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Out 2014 às 10:27)

Bom dia,
Chuva aqui pelo Marquês e algum vento. O termómetro marca 16º.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 10:50)

Curioso como o vento ainda sopra fraco.
*16,0ºC
0,5 mm*


----------



## joao nunes (13 Out 2014 às 11:06)

cheira me a flop......


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2014 às 11:16)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: *15.4* ºC
Temp Mini: *13.1*ºC
Rajada Máxima: *16.7* km/h


Temp atual 15.5ºC 11:10

Pressão: 1007.3Hpa 11:10
Intensidade do Vento: 11.9 km/h 10:10
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 14.2ºC 11:10
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.1ºC 11:10
Humidade Relativa:90% 11:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.5 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.2 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 11:10
Altitude: 110Metros






http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 11:31)

Segundo o SAT24 ja existe alguma actividade electrica a O/NO.
Entretanto o vento já sopra moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 11:42)

O vento médio já subiu para os 29 km/h.
Rajada de 42 km/h.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2014 às 11:55)

joao nunes disse:


> cheira me a flop......



Já cá faltava!!! Ainda a frente não se formou em condições e já é um flop!...


----------



## casr26 (13 Out 2014 às 12:03)

Bem... por aqui a minha asma vai dando conta da chegada da humidade mas fora isso lá vão caindo gotas esporádicas e pouco mais.. a ver vamos ainda o que vem aí... mas este aviso do IPMA soa-me a um preemptive strike, há que educar as pessoas a terem cuidados... era bom é que as autoridades e responsáveis pelos saneamentos e escoamentos de águas fossem assim tão zelosos nas tarefas que deviam supostamente ter em mãos (literalmente nas mãos)!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2014 às 12:11)

Por aqui começou a chover á 1 hora atrás(aguaceiros moderados), depois de ter chovido também algumas horas durante a madrugada.
16.3°C
Humidade91%


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 12:12)

Bom estoiro.


----------



## Zapiao (13 Out 2014 às 12:25)

StormRic disse:


> Essa parte é que não está bem, concordo...


Claro que não está, eu ja não sou virgem


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 12:31)

Boas,
Tem chovido a manhã toda. 
Caiu agora um aguaceiro bastante forte, mas já voltou à chuva fraca/moderada. 
O vento está moderado e vai-se sentido uma ou outra rajada. 
Seguimos com 17ºC


----------



## Zapiao (13 Out 2014 às 12:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom estoiro.


Mesmo em linha com a Fig Foz e Coimbra


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 12:34)

Bem a trovoada está pujante, mais uma forte descarga.

PS: Ao largo de Vigo ja houve uma de 212 kAmp, que bomba.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 13:03)

Começou a chover.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Out 2014 às 13:09)

Ontem com mais de 20 mm acumulados, foi um dia bastante positivo.

Hoje ainda não se acumularam mais de 0,6 mm, para já.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 13:17)

Bom parece que a frente pelo menos adiantada não está ..... ainda não começou a entrar no litoral oeste !


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 13:17)

Rajada de 55 km/h.
1,3 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Out 2014 às 13:26)

Céu encoberto e escuro tem sido o panorama por aqui, depois de já ter chovido.

As rajadas de vento têm vindo a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (13 Out 2014 às 13:38)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros... Mas o vento tem aumentado de intensidade!
Dados actuais (Mafra - 13h35):

T= 16,6ºC
Humidade 82%
Cobertura de nuvens: 100%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 100%
Precipitação actual (mm): 1,2
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 6,9
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 21,1

Visibilidade de 11 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 2

Vento= SSE - 16.7 km/h (Rajada máxima 38,2 km/h às 13:03)
PA= 1009,3 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h44
Pôr do Sol: 19h01

Lua: idade de 19.4 dias e luminosidade de 71.4%.
Quarto Minguante: 2 noites (15 Outubro - 20:13)
Próxima Lua Nova: 10 noites (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente: 18 noites (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: 24 noites (6 Nov - 22:23)

Solstício de Inverno: 21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2014 às 14:04)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp atual *16.7*ºC
Temp Max: *17.6* ºC
Temp Mini: *13.1*ºC
Rajada Máxima: *39.3* km/h
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: *1.52* mm





http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 14:08)

Carcavelos com o vento em cheio como é costume, assobia de um lado ao outro do prédio.
Começou a chover agora mesmo, pingos grossos atirados contra a janela e está a aumentar.
Horizonte fechado pela chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 14:10)

Chove bem.
Rajada de 60 km/h, agora mesmo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Out 2014 às 14:11)

Aí pelo litoral centro não me espantaria se se acumulassem mais de 50 mm hoje em alguns locais, é isso que mostram os modelos. Esperemos que não cause problemas, como inundações, que tantos prejuizo e transtorno causam.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 14:15)

Já substituiram a bandeira no Forte de S.Julião,  (é o meu anemómetro), indica bem o vento forte de sul. Ainda mais gaivotas vieram acampar. Algumas estão agora a pairar em frente ao prédio como costumam fazer, mas estão com dificuldade em aguentar-se. Continua a chover mas não forte, parece mais por ser puxada pelo vento. O céu uniformemente cinzento está a clarear.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2014 às 14:16)

Panorama a SO das Caldas..


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2014 às 14:22)

Vai chovendo forte aqui por Sintra, em Queluz até agora 4,2 mm.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2014 às 14:23)

Em Odivelas chove com alguma intensidade.

Vento moderado de sudoeste. 4,4mm em Caneças.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 14:24)

Muito fraco até ao momento este evento, presumo que a frente ainda esteja por entrar .....

Veremos as próximas horas, agora vou apanhar azeitona !


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 14:27)

3,3 mm por aqui.

Entretanto mais uma fortissima descarga no mar.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Out 2014 às 14:29)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o dia tem sido marcado pelo céu encoberto e chuva, em geral fraca, desde as 12h.
A temperatura ainda não passou dos actuais *14,6ºC*. Mínima de *11,9ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2014 às 14:30)

chuva forte por Lisboa!


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 14:31)

Boa tarde!

Recomeçou a chover em Almada,depois de uma manhã de aguaceiros.Será que é o começo da frente que vai atravessar o país?


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 14:34)

O vento acalmou por alguns momentos e a chuva fez um interregno, ainda não era a frente. Para oeste continua muito escuro, para leste a cobertura de nuvens aliviou.
A imagem de satélite embora mostre um recorte bem marcado da linha da frente, com céu bem aberto e limpo na sua retaguarda, indicativo de pós-frontal bastante instável, não parece mostrar nuvens com grande profundidade ou compactas, provavelmente a chuva por aqui não será muita.


----------



## adiabático (13 Out 2014 às 14:37)

Candy disse:


> Virgens ofendidas???





StormRic disse:


> Essa parte é que não está bem, concordo...





É uma expressão popular! Um pouco rude, mas significa uma reacção exagerada ao ponto de parecer ingénua. Por exemplo, quando o ex-ministro (então, ministro) Miguel Relvas foi vaiado no ISCTE, viu-se o coro de virgens ofendidas na comunicação social a comentar como a atitude dos estudantes tinha sido incorrecta. Ou seja, como se ignorassem todos os factores que levaram à vaia do ministro, incluindo, obviamente, a própria boçalidade dos estudantes. Admitamos, independentemente de nos identificarmos ou não com o ministro ou com os estudantes, é um pouco abimbalhado centrar a discussão na atitude dos estudantes em si, pramordeus, que mal educados, sei lá.

O mesmo considero que foi o caso em Itália, pôr os geofísicos em tribunal foi, além de ignorância daquilo que é a ciência, uma reacção irracional da sociedade, típica de virgens vestais, não de gente urbana.

Espero ter-me explicado bem! Parece que também é arriscado, usar coloquialismos em forum de cientistas!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Out 2014 às 14:41)

Tem estado a chover fraco, mas tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.

17.6ºC, temperatura em descida.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2014 às 14:42)

Vai chovendo, geralmente de forma moderada. Sigo com *8,4 mm* acumulados.

Temperatura nos 16,2ºC e 1008 hPa de pressão. 84% de humidade.

O _amarelão_ bem visível na imagem de radar, tratada, das 14:00.


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 14:47)

Pela imagem tratada do radar, parece que a margem sul vai ser relativamente poupada , a ver vamos!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 14:54)

Imagens aqui de carcavelos:

mesmo antes de começar a chover, 3 minutos antes dessa imagem de radar, para o lado oeste





durante o interregno da chuva, pelas 14h30 locais, para o lado da margem sul, quando o vento também deu uma trégua





e para oeste novamente, mesmo antes de voltar a chover


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 14:56)

Neste momento chove bem e o vento aumentou novamente, mal se vê o mar, mas há kitesurfers na praia!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 15:00)

Abriram-se as "torneiras" agora... (e as "portas"): vento forte a projectar a chuva intensa, as palmeiras dançam bem. Não está muito escuro mas ainda não clareou para oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 15:01)

6,1 mm
Rajada de *70 km/h*, agora mesmo!


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 15:04)

O que observo para S/SW não parece muito ameaçador,até está + ou - claro, a chuva agora abrandou.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 15:05)

Pelo radar, a frente deve estar agora a entrar em Cascais





a "limpeza" pós-frontal é interessante.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2014 às 15:07)

11mm em Caneças. E a somar a bom ritmo.

Chove, chove, chove...


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 15:08)

Vento rodou ligeiramente para SSO; ainda é do lado oeste que está mais escuro. Continua a chover bem.
E a escurecer agora. O barulho das ondas é notável.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Out 2014 às 15:08)

Chove moderado com vento moderado.

17.2ºC em descida.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 15:09)

Chuva torrencial!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2014 às 15:11)

Chove forte aqui em Sintra, Queluz vai com 8,4 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2014 às 15:12)

Chove intensamente no Campo Grande, se não parar vai ser mais do mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 15:13)

RainRate nos 60 mm/h

O acumulado saltou para os 11 mm


----------



## GonçaloMPB (13 Out 2014 às 15:16)

Chove com intensidade no TagusPark. 

Fui almoçar ao Cacém e já se notam alguns rios na estrada.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 15:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> RainRate nos 60 mm/h
> 
> O acumulado saltou para os 11 mm



Agora sim, dicotomia acentuada entre o Leste mais claro e o Oeste a ficar muito escuro e com o tecto de nuvens a baixar. Ligeira acalmia da chuva, mas não do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 15:17)

Não abranda, 14 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2014 às 15:19)

Lençóis de água consideráveis aqui na zona do Lumiar. Continua a chover com bastante intensidade.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2014 às 15:20)

15mm e a 92mm/h em Caneças.

Chove e bem!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Out 2014 às 15:21)

Lisboa, chove com intensidade na cidade universitária


----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 15:22)

O Meteociel coloca assim Lisboa e a Margem Sul ás 17 horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 15:22)

17 mm, mas que carga de agua.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2014 às 15:24)

em Lisboa virou noite, continua a chover forte


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 15:24)

Chove torrencial agora, muito escuro.
Última imagem antes disto chegar






Vento saltou para Oes-sudoeste

Está bonito de se ver


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2014 às 15:24)

Continua a precipitação constante, agora forte!

*16,8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2014 às 15:25)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp atual *16.4*ºC
Temp Max: *17.6* ºC
Temp Mini: *13.1*ºC
Rajada Máxima: *39.3* km/h
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: *2.5* mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: *4.00* mm





http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

*Nota*: Na zona da Ameixoeira (Lisboa) chove torrencialmente desde as 15:05 sem parar neste momento esta uma grande escuridão


----------



## *Marta* (13 Out 2014 às 15:26)

Pelo Prior Velho, chuva e vento moderados. a intensificar. Destaco a escuridão. Não vejo nada dentro de casa...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 15:26)

Se isto continua assim, vai dar problemas.
20 mm.


----------



## romeupaz (13 Out 2014 às 15:28)

Para mim o aviso devia ser Laranja para o distrito de Leiria!!! As manchas laranja estão a chegar!


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2014 às 15:32)

20mm em Caneças.

Há instantes a chuva era mesmo torrencial.





O jardim já bota a água toda para o passeio:


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2014 às 15:34)

que torrencial agora por Lisboa!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 15:34)

Chuvisca.
21 mm.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 15:37)

Lisboa vai inundar outra vez?...
Impressionante a chuva aqui em Carcavelos.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Out 2014 às 15:37)

Chuva moderada.
*12,4mm* no Pólo II da UC.


----------



## MicaMito (13 Out 2014 às 15:37)

Vento forte com rajadas fortes chuva moderada certinha até ao momento 11.7mm e a temperatura desceu, está nos 15ºc, a pressão está a descer 1007 hpa


----------



## LuisFilipe (13 Out 2014 às 15:38)

Em Coimbra tá bonito... chove a potes e nao dá sinais de melhoras...


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 15:38)

Já saltaram as tampas dos esgotos pluviais.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2014 às 15:39)

Já abrandou, por aqui.

*21,2 mm* acumulados.

Temperatura em queda, actualmente nos 15,8ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Out 2014 às 15:40)

Chove torrencialmente na junto ao H Santa Maria!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 15:41)

StormRic disse:


> Lisboa vai inundar outra vez?...
> Impressionante a chuva aqui em Carcavelos.



Aqui na zona ja ha uma ocorrência.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Out 2014 às 15:43)

Chuva muito forte há 20 min! As ruas parecem ribeiros!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 15:44)

Está a abrandar mas ainda chove bem por aqui. A água jorra das tampas (embora aqui na estrada da Torre seja assim sempre que chove forte).


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2014 às 15:44)

20,8 mm em Queluz .


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 15:45)

Mais uma ocorrência em Atibá (Interior do Concelho de Cascais).
___

23 mm


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Out 2014 às 15:46)

Chuva forte, tocada a vento forte! 
Um temporal puro e duro


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 15:47)

Dicotomia claro/escuro inverteu-se: mais escuro a Leste e está a aliviar a Oeste. Continua a chover, mas já não é aquele exagero.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Out 2014 às 15:48)

Chove torrencialmente e aumenta cada vez mais de intensidade !


----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 15:49)

Parece que já começaram as inundações por Lisboa
Alvalade, Parque da nações e Benfica por enquanto já tem Bombeiros no local.
Chove torrencialmente pelo Montijo


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Out 2014 às 15:50)

A zona de Alcântara deve estar linda com este temporal!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 15:50)

Visibilidade no pico da chuva era inferior a 200m, agora já aumentou para 500m e do lado de Cascais está mais aberto, já se distinguem os contornos das nuvens.


----------



## MontijoCity (13 Out 2014 às 15:51)

Chove torrencialmente em LX! Vão haver problemas...


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 15:52)

Imagino porque aqui quando saltam as tampas numa frente é sinal de que isto ao chegar a Lisboa dá inundação nos locais do costume.
Mesmo assim felizmente que não se prolongou muito. Foi uma passagem relativamente rápida.
Já há nesgas de céu azul a oeste. Temperatura em queda.

Vai ficar uma bela tarde de sol!  (espero)


----------



## Lightning (13 Out 2014 às 15:55)

O céu está roto!!! 206 mm/hora rain rate


----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 15:55)

Vai aumentando os pedidos de ajuda em Lisboa. Continua a chover torrencialmente no Montijo.


13-10-2014 15:49 Inundação
Estrada de Benfica

13-10-2014 15:43 Inundação
Avenida General Norton de MatosAlvalade

13-10-2014 15:40 Inundação
Cais das NausParque das Nações

13-10-2014 15:46 Inundação
Largo dos Stephens - 1-1A Misericórdia

13-10-2014 15:39 Inundação
Rua 3 (Bairro da Quinta das Pedralvas)  Benfica

13-10-2014 15:48 Inundação
Rua General Silva Freire (antigas Ruas C e D da Célula A dos Olivais Norte) Olivais


----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 16:00)

A chuva continua copiosamente a cair pelo Montijo.
Quem quiser estar dentros dos pedidos de auxilio para as inundações em Lisboa é favor ir a este link está sempre em atualização .
RSB - Regimento Sapadores Bombeiros - Ocorrencias

http://ocorrenciasrsb.cm-lisboa.pt/pls/marvel/f?p=216:1:3407252154315377


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 16:01)

Já se vê o bordo da retaguarda da frente, mas ainda chove, moderado a fraco, e o vento rodou para SSO outra vez.


----------



## Edward (13 Out 2014 às 16:01)

Chove intensamente no centro de Lisboa. O cenario mantem-se pelo menos ha 25 minutos. Ate houve quebra de energia no edificio onde me encontro


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2014 às 16:02)

à pouco por Lisboa

agora já está mais calmo


----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 16:03)

Que diluvio pelo Montijo


----------



## Microburst (13 Out 2014 às 16:03)

Que dilúvio impressionante! 

Levo por esta altura acumulados 35,2mm. Parece ter abrandado um pouco agora, mas está novamente a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2014 às 16:04)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp atual *15.5*ºC
Temp Max: *17.6* ºC
Temp Mini: *13.1*ºC
Rajada Máxima: *39.3* km/h
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: *13.97*mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: *16.00* mm






http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

Segundo as comunicações da protecção civil a zona da avenida da Liberdade junto aos restauradores ja esta tudo alagado
Estou neste momento a ouvir que Avenida do Brasil,24 jullho tuneis do campo grande ,tunel da joão xxI,avenida da republica rotunda de Alges esta tudo alagado
*Ultima hora acaba de rebentar uma conduta em Alcântara.*
*Grande acidente de carros junto a Paiva conceiro avenida moreis soares curtada ao transito *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2014 às 16:04)

Na Póvoa de Santo Adrião havia lençóis de água com uns 4 dedos de altura ou mais!

O que vale é que já abrandou, senão ia ser muito pior.


----------



## Geopower (13 Out 2014 às 16:05)

chuve forte em Telheiras à mais de 30 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 16:07)

Atenções na margem sul agora. Locais inundáveis da península de Setúbal.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Out 2014 às 16:08)

Medonho ! Chuva torrencial e vento forte !
A rua parece um rio !


----------



## MicaMito (13 Out 2014 às 16:09)

Pronto pelo Radar já passou! não chove e o vento acalmou!


----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 16:09)

O Céu parece que se abriu aqui pelo Montijo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 16:09)

Microburst disse:


> Que dilúvio impressionante!
> 
> Levo por esta altura acumulados 35,2mm. Parece ter abrandado um pouco agora, mas está novamente a aumentar de intensidade.



35 mm ? Isso dá grandes problemas, foi tudo nesta última hora?


----------



## MontijoCity (13 Out 2014 às 16:09)

AndréFrade disse:


> Medonho ! Chuva torrencial e vento forte !
> A rua parece um rio !


Fotos!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 16:13)

O mar aqui em frente está castanho da descarga das ribeiras. As gaivotas levantaram e parecem indecisas. O céu não abriu e está ainda com aspecto escuro a sudoeste.


----------



## blindclown (13 Out 2014 às 16:14)

Chove torrencialmente na Costa de Caparica.


----------



## Microburst (13 Out 2014 às 16:15)

StormRic disse:


> 35 mm ? Isso dá grandes problemas, foi tudo nesta última hora?




Desde as 9h que choveu qualquer coisa, mas a partir das 13h a chuva foi começando moderada até ao autêntico dilúvio há uma hora atrás. O pluviómetro foi limpo ontem por causa disso, por isso julgo não se tratar de erro até porque a minha varanda, por ter a saída de água entupida por uma folha, tinha 7cm de altura de chuva quando lá tive que ir tratar do assunto. Agora é claro, para o duche quente.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Out 2014 às 16:15)

*13.9ºC* e chuva forte.


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 16:17)

Céu azul!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Out 2014 às 16:18)

Já chove menos.

*13.7ºC* de temperatura actual e *8.5ºC* de Windchill.


----------



## FlavioAreias (13 Out 2014 às 16:19)

Por estes lados a chuva mantém-se constante com 5.8mm/h.
Sem vento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 16:20)

Do lado da Caparica ainda cai bem, do lado de Cascais está leve, quase a abrir, há chuva a sudoeste mas nada de especial. Notável é o recrudescimento do vento depois de ficar fraco, agora novamente de SSO ou SO moderado.
Apareceu o sol!


----------



## DaniFR (13 Out 2014 às 16:21)

Aqui já parou de chover. 
*19,6mm*


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2014 às 16:22)

Ceu cada vez mais azul e bastante sol!


----------



## MicaMito (13 Out 2014 às 16:24)

Ai vem o sol e ceu azul!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 16:27)

A mancha castanha a alastrar no mar é um indicador do quanto choveu para o interior aqui dos concelhos de Cascais e Oeiras. O mar está mais revolto e misturado com a lama das ribeiras ainda piora mais o aspecto.
Há ruas alagadas aqui por Carcavelos.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2014 às 16:27)

Aqui por Setúbal tem estado a chover bem na ultima hora, acumulados até agora 10,0mm mas nem de perto vou ter valores parecidos a algumas estações na margem sul...venha agora o pos frontal com algumas trovoadas...


----------



## telegram (13 Out 2014 às 16:27)

Depois de várias horas a chover fraco/moderado, o tempo está a clarear.


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 16:28)

Afinal enganei-me, choveu para caramba aqui em Almada . A Av.D.Afonso Henriques ( que desce no sentido Almada/Cacilhas)parecia um rio,a água galgou passeios até meio.Pequenos alagamentos e pedras arrancadas e condutas no limite,possívelmente em alguns pontos devem ter rebentado.


----------



## blindclown (13 Out 2014 às 16:29)

Aqui uma pequena amostra de como foi por aqui.


----------



## jotasetubal (13 Out 2014 às 16:30)

ainda não percebi se em Setúbal está a aliviar ou não... Sei que já caiu uma carga valente, entretanto o céu clareou mas.... escureceu novamente e está a intensificar a chuva....


----------



## pmtoliveira (13 Out 2014 às 16:31)

Novamente em Lisboa na Rua de Santa Marta:


----------



## Lightning (13 Out 2014 às 16:33)

Tudo inundado em Corroios, não consegui passar em quase rua nenhuma sem molhar os pés completamente. Andei aí a filmar, coloco os vídeos assim que possível. Hoje excecionalmente vi zonas inundadas que nunca tinha visto aqui...


----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 16:34)

Pelo Montijo já não chove e o sol vai dando a sua graça.
Diversas inundações pela cidade. Bombeiros a trabalho com diversos meios de socorro.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2014 às 16:34)

Agora sim a passar a parte mais forte da frente aqui...acumulados até agora 18,2mm e chove forte


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 16:34)

Esta webcam apanha a praia do lagide (virada a norte) e a Baia do Baleal (virada a oeste).
Nas imagens da praia do Lagide, tirando o abanar da cam devido ao algum vento, parece um dia de verão!
Ninguém diz a manhã que por aqui esteve.
Claro que na praia dos Supertubos o panorama é totalmente diferente. 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-baia-lagide/


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2014 às 16:34)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp atual *13.9*ºC

Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: *14.05*mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: *17.00* mm

*Destaque para a descida da temperatura *


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 16:35)

pmtoliveira disse:


> Novamente em Lisboa na Rua de Santa Marta:



Impressionante! Mas foi bem avisado, e já deviam estar preparados com todos os colectores e sargetas limpas. O aviso laranja estava lá bem a tempo. Curiosamente a trovoada não acompanhou a frente de uma certa latitude (Peniche) para sul.


----------



## jotasetubal (13 Out 2014 às 16:38)

o vento!!! impressionante a intensidade com que a chuva está a cair! não faço video porque o meu telemóvel não é grande espingarda para isso....


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Out 2014 às 16:39)

Boa tarde,

Pela Amadora, o Sol vai espreitando depois de um início de tarde algo chuvoso.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 16:41)

jotasetubal disse:


> o vento!!! impressionante a intensidade com que a chuva está a cair! não faço video porque o meu telemóvel não é grande espingarda para isso....



Qualquer documento é útil! Não importa a qualidade, queremos ver


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2014 às 16:42)

Aqui a parte mais forte da frente já passou, agora chove moderado, o acumulado saltou para os 22,2mm... o rain rate máximo foi de 132,4mm/h


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 16:42)

O sol já brilha.
*15,7ºC
23 mm*


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 16:44)

Candy disse:


> Esta webcam apanha a praia do lagide (virada a norte) e a Baia do Baleal (virada a oeste).
> Nas imagens da praia do Lagide, tirando o abanar da cam devido ao algum vento, parece um dia de verão!
> Ninguém diz a manhã que por aqui esteve.
> Claro que na praia dos Supertubos o panorama é totalmente diferente.
> ...



É como agora aqui por Carcavelos, tirando o mar revolto e castanho, a lama por todo o lado, as ruas alagadas, o cheiro a esgoto transbordado, etc, está a ficar uma bela tarde de sol!


----------



## Lightning (13 Out 2014 às 16:48)

Só se ouvem carros de bombeiros e ambulâncias...


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 16:50)

Era assim em Almada.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 16:51)

Mantém-se o vento moderado de sudoeste, vai haver actividade pós-frontal que já se vê a aproximar-se na imagem de satélite mas ainda não no radar, portanto podemos contar com mais umas duas a três horas sem chuva e sol até se pôr.
Uma faixa-vassoura de alto-cumulus acaba de limpar o que restava na retaguarda da frente. Sol aberto agora.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2014 às 16:52)

trovoada em Coruche, pelo que me estão a dizer


----------



## trepkos (13 Out 2014 às 16:52)

Retirado do FB de Rui Sinel de Cordes.



> *Rui Sinel de Cordes*
> 15 min · Lisboa ·
> O António Costa está a dar uma lição à Câmara de Aveiro naquela parvoíce de serem a Veneza de Portugal.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2014 às 16:52)

*A Calçada de Carriche, em Lisboa, está desde as 16:00 de hoje cortada ao trânsito nos dois sentidos devido à acumulação de água provocada pela chuva intensa*
No local encontram-se elementos da PSP, que estão a desviar o trânsito até que estejam reunidas as condições para reabrir a via.

A chuva intensa que caiu hoje, ao início da tarde, na capital causou também diversas inundações em vários pontos da cidade.

Segundo o Regimento dos Sapadores Bombeiros (RSB), entre as 15:39 e as 15:59, foram registadas inundações em Benfica, São Domingos de Benfica, Olivais e Misericórdia, entre outras.

Parque das Nações, Estrela, Alvalade, Santa Clara, Campolide, Ajuda e Santo António são outras zonas da cidade afetadas.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 16:55)

Três aspectos importantes do pós-frontal:
- rapidez da limpeza do céu;
- mantém-se muita neblina;
- descida brusca da temperatura mas que agora recuperou e até está... abafado, pela conjugação do sol forte com a humidade elevada!


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 16:56)

video do "rio" em Almada!


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2014 às 16:57)

a minha irmã está a dizer que lá na Fajarda fez trovoada, ate´ as janelas tremeram e as valetas estão todas a transbordar água para fora


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 16:59)

SOL  .


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2014 às 17:01)

24,0 mm e 16,0ºC o sol brilha por Queluz, será que a chuva ainda volta hoje...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 17:02)

StormRic disse:


> Três aspectos importantes do pós-frontal:
> - rapidez da limpeza do céu;



E que limpeza, impressionante. 
Perspectiva para Norte.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Out 2014 às 17:02)

As inundações hoje por Lisboa.
Fonte:TVI24.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2014 às 17:04)

Fotos da zona de Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 17:06)

João Ferreira disse:


> As inundações hoje por Lisboa.
> Fonte:TVI24.



 Incrível! Algo está muito errado nos esgotos de Lisboa!! E vem aí muito mais, ainda só estamos a 13 de Outubro!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 17:06)

Alguém presenciou esta bela descarga?


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 17:09)

Aqui faz sol,mas para S/SW ainda está assim:


----------



## blade (13 Out 2014 às 17:11)

chovia bastante às 3:40 ouvi dizer que a estação do metro jardim zoológico está encerrada


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2014 às 17:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alguém presenciou esta bela descarga?




agora meteram outra com descarga de 200!!! ai perto junto ao ciborro


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 17:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> E que limpeza, impressionante.
> Perspectiva para Norte.



Espantoso contraste com as fotos que estamos a ver agora de Lisboa e outros sítios (ou à nossa porta).
O vento rodou definitivamente para Oeste e enfraqueceu. Céu azul até ao horizonte. Vêm aguaceiros para a noite e poderão ser intensos, portanto.
Já se vêem na imagem de satélite:


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 17:15)

StormRic disse:


> Incrível! Algo está muito errado nos esgotos de Lisboa!! E vem aí muito mais, ainda só estamos a 13 de Outubro!


Realmente não se entende, uma chuva de 20 e poucos mm talvez um pouco mais localmente e inunda logo, a geografia da Cidade ajuda mas certamente há outros factores a pesarem muito tal como deficiente escoamento de águas pluviais?É demasiado "fácil" ocorrerem inundações em Lisboa


----------



## telegram (13 Out 2014 às 17:15)

StormRic disse:


> Incrível! Algo está muito errado nos esgotos de Lisboa!! E vem aí muito mais, ainda só estamos a 13 de Outubro!



Não parece mesmo normal. Pode até ter chovido bastante mas será que foi algo muito fora do normal para uma situação de outono/inverno?


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2014 às 17:15)

Lisboa (G.Coutinho) - 34mm
Lisboa (Geofisico) - 33mm


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 17:17)

Fui vêr a vista para Oeste e realmente está 1 céu azul espectacular!


----------



## Microburst (13 Out 2014 às 17:17)

meko60 disse:


> Aqui faz sol,mas para S/SW ainda está assim:




Tal e qual como por aqui. A ver vamos o pós-frontal.

Vizinho, aquando das suas fotos e filmagens não entrou depois na "Páscoa" para tomar uma bica quentinha e um daqueles bolinhos pecaminosos que eles lá têm?


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2014 às 17:18)

Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 17:21)

david 6 disse:


> Lisboa (G.Coutinho) - 34mm
> Lisboa (Geofisico) - 33mm



Perfeitamente enquadrado num alerta laranja que foi emitido com antecedência! Mas são valores notáveis e não tão frequentes como se possa esperar aqui por Lisboa. No entanto os sistemas de drenagem têm que estar preparados para isto, senão quando se concretizar um alerta vermelho o que vai acontecer?


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Out 2014 às 17:22)

Praça do Comércio


----------



## ecobcg (13 Out 2014 às 17:25)

Snifa disse:


> Realmente não se entende, uma chuva de 20 e poucos mm talvez um pouco mais localmente e inunda logo, a geografia da Cidade ajuda mas certamente há outros factores a pesarem muito tal como deficiente escoamento de águas pluviais?É demasiado "fácil" ocorrerem inundações em Lisboa



A isso chama-se "desordenamento" do território!
Construções em linhas de água, leitos de cheia, aumento das áreas impermeabilizadas... etc.... juntando-se à natural geografia da cidade, temos ali muitas "linhas de água" artificiais...  Um prémio para os nossos gestores públicos...

Por muito que limpem os sumidouros e sarjetas, o problema de fundo está lá e, sempre que ocorrerem situações destas, teremos inundações....


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 17:25)

João Ferreira disse:


> Praça do Comércio



Inadmissível!! Estávamos em baixa-mar (preia-mar é só às 19:30)! O Tejo está logo ali, como é que esta água não é imediatamente escoada?? Qual é a desculpa agora?


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 17:27)

Impressionantes imagens de Lx aqui colocadas por alguns membros do fórum.A facilidade com que muitas zonas da cidade inundam.A cidade parece estar entregue à bicharada.Respondendo ao meu vizinho,estava mais abaixo,junto aos pasteis Almadan,que por sinal tambem são bastante pecaminosos


----------



## telegram (13 Out 2014 às 17:28)

StormRic disse:


> Perfeitamente enquadrado num alerta laranja que foi emitido com antecedência! Mas são valores notáveis e não tão frequentes como se possa esperar aqui por Lisboa. No entanto os sistemas de drenagem têm que estar preparados para isto, senão quando se concretizar um alerta vermelho o que vai acontecer?



Gostaria de compreender o quão normal foi esta situação.
Já vi que os valores de precipitação são elevados e "notáveis" mas recordo que há bem pouco tempo aconteceu o mesmo.
Estamos assim tão fora do normal que já houve inundações sérias em Lisboa por duas vezes?


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 17:32)

telegram disse:


> Gostaria de compreender o quão normal foi esta situação.
> Já vi que os valores de precipitação são elevados e "notáveis" mas recordo que há bem pouco tempo aconteceu o mesmo.
> Estamos assim tão fora do normal que já houve inundações sérias em Lisboa por duas vezes?



Não estão de modo algum fora do normal! Podem não ocorrer todos os anos mas são comuns. O que é inacreditável é que houve outras inundações há apenas três semanas e nada foi feito para corrigir a situação, ou isto não teria acontecido.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2014 às 17:33)

la na Fajarda a minha irmã diz que a minha estação marca 28.9mm 

em Coruche enviaram me uma foto que a baixa ficou assim:


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2014 às 17:33)

As cheias não são apenas em Lisboa, em Setúbal não paro de ouvir os bombeiros! nem me atrevo a ir para a baixa deve estar o caos e caíram 23mm em Lisboa foi a volta de 35mm se calhar nalguns locais foi mais e isto tudo em cerca de 1h, não acredito que qualquer cidade não tenha este tipo de cheias rapidas com esta força de chuva!


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 17:33)

Mais um video:


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 17:36)

E Setúbal é recorrente as cheias na baixa e o túnel do Quebedo ficar logo inundado.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 17:37)

ecobcg disse:


> A isso chama-se "desordenamento" do território!
> Construções em linhas de água, leitos de cheia, aumento das áreas impermeabilizadas... etc.... juntando-se à natural geografia da cidade, temos ali muitas "linhas de água" artificiais...  Um prémio para os nossos gestores públicos...
> 
> Por muito que limpem os sumidouros e sarjetas, o problema de fundo está lá e, sempre que ocorrerem situações destas, teremos inundações....



Mas na Praça do Comércio, renovada recentemente, a praça nobre da capital? São erros de dimensionamento das condutas, tinham que ser suficientes para caudais com muito maior volume, tinham que ser planeadas para períodos de retorno dos fenómenos de pelo menos 50 anos. Esta chuva tem um período de retorno de pouco mais de um ano!


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2014 às 17:37)

Continuo a ver o S/SW muito escuro......


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2014 às 17:43)

StormRic disse:


> Mas na Praça do Comércio, renovada recentemente, a praça nobre da capital? São erros de dimensionamento das condutas, tinham que ser suficientes para caudais com muito maior volume, tinham que ser planeadas para períodos de retorno dos fenómenos de pelo menos 50 anos. Esta chuva tem um período de retorno de pouco mais de um ano!



Nem quero imaginar quando ocorreram 70/80mm em 6h como acontece de vez em quando embora seja raro... 
Agradeçam ao Sr Costa!


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 17:44)

miguel disse:


> As cheias não são apenas em Lisboa, em Setúbal não paro de ouvir os bombeiros! nem me atrevo a ir para a baixa deve estar o caos e caíram 23mm em Lisboa foi a volta de 35mm se calhar nalguns locais foi mais e isto tudo em cerca de 1h, não acredito que qualquer cidade não tenha este tipo de cheias rapidas com esta força de chuva!


Depende das geografias e sobertudo do ordenamento das cidades, aqui no Norte chove bem mais e não temos inundações com esta facilidade...refiro-me naturalmente a inundações urbanas como estas em Lisboa e não inundações ribeirinhas causadas pels subida dos caudais dos rios.


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2014 às 17:47)

Em relação ao normal e anormal: 

De facto não são valores anormais, há frentes bastante piores. Mas atenção, o que aconteceu passado dia 22 foi diferente. Os valores foram semelhantes em total mas numa pequena área espacial e num período muito curto. Muito violentas.
 Neste caso deram-se num período ligeiramente maior, menos violentas, mas numa extensão enorme. Falamos de valores na ordem dos 20-30mm numa hora numa área muito extensa, ou seja, TODOS os locais da área de Lisboa tiveram precipitação forte. É preciso ter isso em atenção ao comparar eventos...

Mesmo sem ser excepcional, é muita água em todos os lados ao mesmo tempo, teria sempre potencial para complicações.

Mas claro, estou a falar à margem do problema de fundo, que existe em Lisboa, e muitas outras cidades, isso nem sequer se põe em questão, é óbvio, infelizmente.


----------



## Sandie (13 Out 2014 às 17:48)

João Ferreira disse:


> As inundações hoje por Lisboa.
> Fonte:TVI24.



Boa tarde, alguém sabe que rua é esta ??


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2014 às 17:49)

Céu azul e muito sol .


----------



## Sandie (13 Out 2014 às 17:51)

Alcântara:


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2014 às 17:51)

Setubal


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2014 às 17:52)

Inadmissível as cheias na Capital. 30mm em pouco tempo claro que é complicado em termos de escoamento de água, mas são cenários que se repetem sempre que chove um pouco mais...só pode ser explicado pelo mau planeamento... No dia da tempestade que se abateu sobre o Porto (jogava o Porto-Boavista) choveu bastante mais e apesar de algumas inundações localizadas não tivemos o caos que se repetiu em Lisboa. Talvez os políticos devam estar mais atentos a isto...


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 18:00)

MarioCabral disse:


> Inadmissível as cheias na Capital. 30mm em pouco tempo claro que é complicado em termos de escoamento de água, mas são cenários que se repetem sempre que chove um pouco mais...só pode ser explicado pelo mau planeamento... No dia da tempestade que se abateu sobre o Porto (jogava o Porto-Boavista) choveu bastante mais e apesar de algumas inundações localizadas não tivemos o caos que se repetiu em Lisboa. Talvez os políticos devam estar mais atentos a isto...



Nesse dia foram só 30 mm em pouco mais de 10 minutos..em 30 minutos quase 45 mm  o isep ultrapassou os 50 mm


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 18:01)

Calmaria estranha por aqui. Nem as folhas das árvores mexem, aqui pelo centro da cidade.
A temperatura, que tinha descido aos 16º, voltou a subir para 18ºC.


----------



## ThunderFreak (13 Out 2014 às 18:01)

bem esteve um bom dia para ir passear sem dúvida.
Porto covo:





S. Torpes:










Sines:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 18:16)

Belo céu.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2014 às 18:17)

ultima hora: 

Coruche - 13.9mm
Setubal - 19.7mm
Pegões - 18.6mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2014 às 18:18)

Já sabia que quando chegasse a casa ia ter umas 15 páginas do forúm para ler, e li num instante tal que era a curiosidade.  Logo que começou a chover de manhã já sabia que Lisboa ia tornar-se Veneza, então com a chuva torrencial das 15h era mais que óbvio! 

Gostei muito das imagens postas aqui, principalmente de Lisboa, ri-me um bocado com o tamanho desordenamento do território, mas pronto. 

Não têm noção do que choveu na Amadora, desde as 9h até ás 16h30 QUE NÃO PAROU DE CHOVER e acumulou um total de *50mm! *

Passei o dia todo na Amadora/Reboleira e como vi esses 50mm! Até pensava que a estação ia acumular mais! É que começou às 9h logo com um aguaceiro forte e depois às 10h começou a chover moderadamente até ás 16h, com muitos períodos de chuva forte. Claro que a zona baixa da Amadora não aguentou e inundou toda, mas pelo trajeto que fiz não vi nenhuma inundações... 

Agora às 16h30, abertas e céu quase limpo, sol intenso! Vê se mesmo onde passou a frente fria! Só vejo alguns cirrus e é caso para dizer que depois da tempestade vem a bonança!

Temp. minima: 13,4ºC
Temp. máxima: 17,7ºC

A temp. baixou quase 3 graus entre as 15h e as 16h30, devido a passagem da célula.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 18:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo céu.



É verdade, já estive a tirar várias fotos também. Nuvens relativamente invulgares, revelam uma situação de forte fluxo nesses níveis, médios e altos. Durante esta noite vai passar uma ondulação do jet bastante intensa (240 Km/h no nível dos 200hPa)


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2014 às 18:25)

guisilva5000 foi uma frente e não uma célula..  aqui na minha zona também reparei em algumas inundações mas nada comparado a dia 4/10! Agora parece que ao final da noite e madrugada vamos ter direito a pós frontal certo? mas sem trovoada acho..


----------



## casr26 (13 Out 2014 às 18:27)

StormRic disse:


> Inadmissível!! Estávamos em baixa-mar (preia-mar é só às 19:30)! O Tejo está logo ali, como é que esta água não é imediatamente escoada?? Qual é a desculpa agora?



As autoridades são muito criativas, apenas ainda não se lembraram de dizer que pura e simplesmente a culpa é das pessoas que sujam tudo... eles nem sequer têm obrigações nem nada...


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 18:27)

Céu espectacular neste momento (já ponho a foto).


----------



## Lightning (13 Out 2014 às 18:29)

De momento não consigo fazer upload dos vídeos que fiz das inundações aqui. Deixo agora uns prints das mesmas, para terem uma ideia do que a frente causou pela minha zona. 29,5 mm de acumulado diário, sendo que 21 deles caíram "de uma vez" e resultaram no que se pode ver abaixo. Destaque para o rain rate que tive de 206 mm/hr.....


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2014 às 18:29)

Por aqui a chuva torrencial entre as 14 e as 16:30, agora veio o sol fazer-nos uma visita.
O céu permanece bem carregado á mesma.
As valas já vão cheias.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 18:34)

StormRic disse:


> É verdade, já estive a tirar várias fotos também. Nuvens relativamente invulgares, revelam uma situação de forte fluxo nesses níveis, médios e altos. Durante esta noite vai passar uma ondulação do jet bastante intensa (240 Km/h no nível dos 200hPa)



Também fiz um video.


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2014 às 18:35)

Agora é ficar a espera do pós frontal, já aparecem células no radar a Noroeste. Parecem com bom aspecto!


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2014 às 18:52)

Percebo todas as criticas e concordo com quase todas.
Mas saliento aquilo que o rozzo disse. Foram 30 e tal mm numa hora (bem sabemos que 30 foram em poucos minutos), numa área bem maior que a de noutro dia com a trovoada. Desta vez os 30 e tal mm abarcaram praticamente toda a cidade.

Se a cidade devia estar preparada para isso, claro que sim. Mas reforço que não foi tão pouca chuva assim.

Atravessei a cidade de Odivelas pouco depois das 16h. Queria chegar a Lisboa e tive que ir dar uma volta...
Moro no alto, e portanto aqui não há inundações. Mas por aqui multiplicam-se a zonas urbanizadas. Prédios, alcatrão. Claro que quando chove...

Aqui não há problemas, zona alta e tal.. Mas quando se começa a descer para a cidade, a água surge de todos os lados. Junto à ribeira as tampas de esgoto saltaram, e a ribeira ia bem cheia! E parece que cada ano que passa, enche mais depressa, porque tudo desagua lá.

Na zona do Senhor Roubado e na CRIL a 15-20m de altitude, e com a ribeira com caudal de cheia, não há sistema anti-inundações que valha.

O cenário era este:







EDIT: De salientar que a água na CRIL não estava parada. Corria como se um rio fosse. Um rio, paralelo à ribeira, que ia cheia, uns 50 metros à esquerda.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 19:01)

Se puderem, não percam a visão do poente e das espectaculares nuvens.


----------



## Chingula (13 Out 2014 às 19:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Inadmissível as cheias na Capital. 30mm em pouco tempo claro que é complicado em termos de escoamento de água, mas são cenários que se repetem sempre que chove um pouco mais...só pode ser explicado pelo mau planeamento... No dia da tempestade que se abateu sobre o Porto (jogava o Porto-Boavista) choveu bastante mais e apesar de algumas inundações localizadas não tivemos o caos que se repetiu em Lisboa. Talvez os políticos devam estar mais atentos a isto...


Mais de 30mm/1 hora, em Lisboa, dá sempre inundação rápida. A impermeabilização dos solos urbanos e a "domesticação"  das inúmeras ribeiras que corriam para o Tejo são as causas principais, perante forte precipitação em pouco tempo. A situação de hoje em Lisboa tem a curiosidade de a quantidade de precipitação registada nas estações de Gago Coutinho e Geofísico (localizado no Príncipe Real) serem idênticas  (34 e 33 mm/ 1  hora - precipitação associada a superfície frontal activa).


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 19:16)

A Oeste estamos assim















Estação meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro. Vento moderado de Oeste.
Ao fundo o Leste.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 19:19)

Chingula disse:


> Mais de 30mm/1 hora, em Lisboa, dá sempre inundação rápida. A impermeabilização dos solos urbanos e a "domesticação"  das inúmeras ribeiras que corriam para o Tejo são as causas principais, perante forte precipitação em pouco tempo. A situação de hoje em Lisboa tem a curiosidade de a quantidade de precipitação registada nas estações de Gago Coutinho e Geofísico (localizado no Príncipe Real) serem idênticas  (34 e 33 mm/ 1  hora - precipitação associada a superfície frontal activa).



Sim, não foi um aguaceiro isolado, mesmo assim está aqui a prova de que cada vez menos as zonas urbanas estão preparadas para precipitações destas que não são, sublinhe-se novamente, anormais. Há inúmeros eventos destes no passado mas as inundações estão cada vez piores. Há mais de 50 anos que estou a assistir a este agravamento em Lisboa.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2014 às 19:20)

A Calçada de Carriche, no passado, já foi provavelmente uma ribeira que desaguaria na ribeira de Odivelas.

Hoje, e como no mês passado, voltou a ser uma ribeira. E nas imagens percebe-se bem a corrente da mesma:











De dizer ainda que os solos já estão completamente saturados de água. O que não é nada comum a 13 de Outubro.
Aliás, por norma, nesta altura, a vegetação ainda costuma estar seca.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 19:22)

Candy disse:


> A Oeste estamos assim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já lá vem uma linha de instabilidade pós-frontal, aliás várias, vão ganhando força ao aproximarem-se da costa pelo que se vê nas imagens de satélite, de radar e... nestas! Boas vistas aí na frente!

off-topic: não houve muitos danos por aí?


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 19:26)

AnDré disse:


> A Calçada de Carriche, no passado, já foi provavelmente uma ribeira que desaguaria na ribeira de Odivelas.
> 
> Hoje, e como no mês passado, voltou a ser uma ribeira. E nas imagens percebe-se bem a corrente da mesma:
> 
> ...



A concepção de urbanização deste vale foi um desastre, aliás a zona é de má memória desde sempre (1967), mas quem observa a topografia e vê este vale cavado pela ribeira o que pode esperar? Esta via devia ter sido feita em viaduto e deixado o vale para a ribeira.


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2014 às 19:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> Inadmissível as cheias na Capital. 30mm em pouco tempo claro que é complicado em termos de escoamento de água, mas são cenários que se repetem sempre que chove um pouco mais...só pode ser explicado pelo mau planeamento... No dia da tempestade que se abateu sobre o Porto (jogava o Porto-Boavista) choveu bastante mais e apesar de algumas inundações localizadas não tivemos o caos que se repetiu em Lisboa. Talvez os políticos devam estar mais atentos a isto...


Sem querer ser chato e repetitivo, e sem ignorar o problema de escoamento que existe e é por demais evidente e preocupante,não são exemplos comparáveis. 

Como a escala diz, 20mm/h ou 20 L/m2...

Se por exemplo numa bacia de escoamento com cerca de 100km quadrados caírem cerca de 20mm apenas numa zona limitada com apenas 10km quadrados, ou no segundo caso se supor que em toda a área dessa bacia choveu nessa ordem, o total de água que caiu na bacia de escoamento no segundo caso é 100X superior ao primeiro.

Posso ter feito um exemplo parvo e até feito alguma conta mal à pressa, mas onde quero chegar, e insisto que não estou a ilibar o mau planeamento e o problema de fundo, é que a quantidade de água caída hoje em Lisboa, e não só, Setúbal, etc, é muito, mas mesmo muito superior por comparação com os casos que estão a referir atrás, em termos de escoamento. É que neste caso, fosse bom ou não o escoamento, para onde quer que a água fosse, também nesse local tinha caído a mesma quantidade de chuva.

Já que estou numa de exemplos algo tolos... É como comparar os danos feitos ao deixar entornar um só copo de água num pedaço de chão da casa, ou deixar entornar um copo de água em cada espaço da casa toda... De facto em cada sitio entornado a taxa de água entornada é a mesma, um copo.... mas a consequência na casa, é igual...?

E já agora para rematar, e apesar de não entender muito do assunto, parece-me que será muito relevante o acumular de tanta chuva nestes dias e último mês para agudizar o problema dos escoamentos. Certamente boa parte da água que caiu seria absorvida por superfícies não impermeáveis, não estivessem estas provavelmente já saturadas, encaminhando assim toda a água para o já por si problemático sistema de escoamento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 19:30)

dASk disse:


> Agora é ficar a espera do pós frontal, já aparecem células no radar a Noroeste. Parecem com bom aspecto!



Pois, mas... neste momento talvez seja melhor desejar que não tenham tão "bom aspecto" . Tudo o que caír não vai facilitar o escoamento e limpeza das zonas urbanas inundadas. Era melhor que chovesse pouco.


----------



## windchill (13 Out 2014 às 19:31)

Pouca chuva e muita trovoada é o que eu desejo.....


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 19:32)

rozzo disse:


> É como comparar os danos feitos ao deixar entornar um só copo de água num pedaço de chão da casa, ou deixar entornar um copo de água em cada espaço da casa toda... De facto em cada sitio entornado a taxa de água entornada é a mesma, um copo.... mas a consequência na casa, é igual...?



 bom exemplo! A "casa" precisa é de mais escoadouros ou maiores...


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2014 às 19:36)

StormRic disse:


> A concepção de urbanização deste vale foi um desastre, aliás a zona é de má memória desde sempre (1967), mas quem observa a topografia e vê este vale cavado pela ribeira o que pode esperar? Esta via devia ter sido feita em viaduto e deixado o vale para a ribeira.



A quantidade de precipitação ocorrida em 1967 nos dias de hoje seria simplesmente desastrosa.

Apesar de nos dias de hoje o leito da ribeira de Odivelas ser bem maior do que no passado, a área urbana da cidade mais que decuplicou.

EDIT:
E a Calçada de Carriche (alcatrão) simplesmente ocupa agora todo o vale. No seu caminho, a água ainda tem que atravessar a CRIL para depois chegar à ribeira. (Como aconteceu hoje).


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Out 2014 às 19:47)

Boas.
Hoje entre o almoço até às 4 da tarde o vento esteve forte e choveu de forma intensa provocando algumas inundações e vários lençóis de água nas estradas.
Entretanto após as 16.30 deixou de chover e pareceu que ficou um dia de verão solarengo.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 19:49)

AnDré disse:


> A quantidade de precipitação ocorrida em 1967 nos dias de hoje seria simplesmente desastrosa.
> 
> Apesar de nos dias de hoje o leito da ribeira de Odivelas ser bem maior do que no passado, a área urbana da cidade mais que decuplicou.
> 
> ...



Quanto é que choveu nessa altura em 1967 ??


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 19:51)

Estão a chegar os primeiros aguaceiros aqui a Cascais; já entrou uma linha entre Peniche e Aveiro. Ainda não vi actividade eléctrica por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 19:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Quanto é que choveu nessa altura em 1967 ??



Tenho que consultar mas tenho ideia de valores superiores a 150mm em 6 horas ou maiores na zona do vale de Odivelas, S.Julião do Tojal.


----------



## Zapiao (13 Out 2014 às 19:57)

TROVOADA audivel em Coimbra !!!


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2014 às 19:59)

Nova linha de instabilidade já em terra desde Aveiro até Peniche. Segundo o sat24 esta linha de instabilidade apresenta trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 19:59)

As células mais desenvolvidas, já com actividade eléctrica, estão a norte de Peniche. Para sul dessa latitude estão a gerar-se neste momento, não se sabe com que potência chegarão aqui ao litoral.


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2014 às 19:59)

Zapiao disse:


> TROVOADA audivel em Coimbra !!!



Elá! Ainda não vi nada


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 20:02)

Isto é o que há neste momento quanto a trovoada registada pelo IPMA (mas antes já havia registada no Sat24 e no IPMA nada)


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 20:03)

supercell disse:


> Elá! Ainda não vi nada



Parece que há uma que vai direitinha aí...


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 20:07)

As células a Oeste e sudoeste de Cascais estão a crescer, aliás já as vejo daqui de Carcavelos, o céu está bastante movimentado.





nada de trovoada por enquanto


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2014 às 20:09)

AnDré disse:


> A Calçada de Carriche, no passado, já foi provavelmente uma ribeira que desaguaria na ribeira de Odivelas.
> 
> Hoje, e como no mês passado, voltou a ser uma ribeira. E nas imagens percebe-se bem a corrente da mesma:
> 
> ...



Eu passei lá pelas 15h30... Bastava ter perdido o autocarro e ter apanhado outro para encontrar este cenário. 

Foi de facto mais um dia de maré alta na zona da Grande Lisboa. E é verdade que choveu bastante. Mas a questão é, será preciso isto ocorrer mais quantas vezes para as Câmaras Municipais/Serviços Municipalizados meterem mãos à obra?


----------



## Prates (13 Out 2014 às 20:13)

Bem, eu como passo o dia dentro de uma oficina e não posso usar o telemóvel só posso contribuir com o pouco que vejo quando chego a casa.



Sunset by Mauro Prates, on Flickr



Clouds by Mauro Prates, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2014 às 20:14)

@StormRic as células a sudoeste de Carcavelos ainda continuam a desenvolver-se, talvez vejas trovoada daqui a bocado.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 20:21)

Prates disse:


> Bem, eu como passo o dia dentro de uma oficina e não posso usar o telemóvel só posso contribuir com o pouco que vejo quando chego a casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Lindas fotos! Lá estavam já os cumulus pós-frontais a aproximarem-se.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 20:23)

Aguaceiros a passarem a sul de Cascais, dirigem-se á península de Setúbal, outros em Sintra, mas mais para cima é que está bem animado. E em off-topic, lá pelo Algarve também!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 20:30)

Começou a chover fraco aqui.

Mas parou.


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 20:32)

Estou na rua. Acabei de ver um relâmpago a W/SW. Tenho edifícios à frente não consigo precisar.


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 20:33)

A sul. Mais um.

Edit: A Sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 20:36)

Peniche deve conseguir ver alguns relâmpagos ali um pouco à direita das Berlengas.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 20:43)

Muito calmo por aqui. Vento praticamente nulo, que diferença em apenas cinco horas! Os cumulus deslocam-se de ONO, já vi cortinas de chuva a passar no mar em frente. Ainda nada de trovoada.


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 20:44)

Estou no cabo carvoeiro.
So vi aqueles dois clarões.  Depois vim aqui e não vejo mais nada, nem a norte nem a oeste, por enquanto. 
Vou jantar. Se houver novidades reporto.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2014 às 20:45)

ct5iul disse:


> Setubal



Estas fotos não são de hoje amigo isso foi em 2008


----------



## DaniFR (13 Out 2014 às 20:46)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 20:54)

Começaram a cair uns pingos.


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 21:08)

Desculpa StormRic,  estava parada no carro com o tlm e sem óculos. 
É "na rua"


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 21:13)

Candy disse:


> Desculpa StormRic,  estava parada no carro com o tlm e sem óculos.
> É "na rua"



 ok

por aqui nem aguaceiros nem relâmpagos; por acaso nem vento... e nem sequer nuvens!! Só muita neblina e estrelas, e o barulho do mar. Aguardamos.


----------



## windchill (13 Out 2014 às 21:18)

Tudo demasiado calmo..... para já


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 21:21)

Ao crepúsculo prometia...









Off-topic: entretanto a sinóptica observada mostra uma linha de instabilidade a seguir a frente. Mas impressionante é a depressão atlântica, se não me engano a primeira deste outono a atingir os 950hPa. Vêm lá boas ondas.


----------



## Microburst (13 Out 2014 às 21:22)

windchill disse:


> Tudo demasiado calmo..... para já



Same here. Julguei sinceramente há questão de 5 minutos ter observado um relâmpago ainda longínquo a Oeste da Ponte 25 de Abril, mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2014 às 21:23)

Grande relâmpago na zona das caldas da rainha.. não consegui precisar de que direção veio :S


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 21:37)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Grande relâmpago na zona das caldas da rainha.. não consegui precisar de que direção veio :S



Talvez de N/NE?

Nessa direcção está uma celula valente, entre Rio Maior e Alcobaça.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2014 às 21:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Talvez de N/NE?
> 
> Nessa direcção está uma celula valente, entre Rio Maior e Alcobaça.



Sim parecia vir de N/NE confirmo!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 21:40)

Alguém viu isto a entrar em S.Martinho do Porto? 






E está a chover bem na Caparica/Sesimbra


----------



## *Marta* (13 Out 2014 às 21:41)

Eu não vi, mas gostava de ter visto!  
Pelo Prior Velho, tudo calmíssimo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 21:42)

Por aqui, as celulas vão entrando ao lado..


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2014 às 21:44)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém viu isto a entrar em S.Martinho do Porto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tenho vista priveligiada para a baia de s.martinho do porto daqui das caldas da rainha.. mas "isso" deve ter entrado ha 1h atras.. e por azar nao estava em casa


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2014 às 21:46)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém viu isto a entrar em S.Martinho do Porto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dirige-se para a Serra de Mira de Aire.

Alguém de Porto de Mós tem contacto visual com a célula?


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 21:47)

Depois de passada esta linha de células a região Centro vai ter um período de calma sem chuva, talvez cerca de 5-6 horas; o Norte terá mais uns aguaceiros; quanto ao Sul não sei, podem-se formar células ainda.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 21:48)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Tenho vista priveligiada para a baia de s.martinho do porto daqui das caldas da rainha.. mas "isso" deve ter entrado ha 1h atras.. e por azar nao estava em casa



A imagem de radar é das 21h10 locais, portanto sim, deve ter entrado há cerca de uma hora.


----------



## Tormenta (13 Out 2014 às 21:54)

Boa noite a todos. Depois de uma madrugada com chuva fraca mas persistente, o dia amanheceu muito nublado. Desde as 13h até perto das 17h30 tivemos intervalos entre chuva moderada e forte. De registar, também, fortes rajadas de vento, quando a linha mais intensa se deslocava para Este e deixava aqui o norte ribatejano. De momento, relato a passagem de um aguaceiro moderado, que já resulta do pós-frontal e que nos continuará a brindar, mais que não seja, com mais alguns mm's.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 21:54)

Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras, Ericeira, Rio Maior e Sesimbra/Setúbal com células a passar






Carcavelos... está uma linda noite!


----------



## Microburst (13 Out 2014 às 21:57)

O céu está a ficar cada vez mais encoberto, e por conseguinte claro, e daí que se note perfeitamente a linha de aguaceiros. Pena não terem actividade eléctrica, mas já estou contente com os fresquinhos 16,2ºC lá fora. 

Quanto aos acumulados de precipitação, é curioso ver por vezes a discrepância a poucos quilómetros de distância: por exemplo, a estação do Cais do Sodré registou 26,6mm, e eu mesmo em frente a 2/3km com 35.2mm.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2014 às 22:00)

Parece que a partir de 4a á tarde até 5a á tarde vai carregar bem


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 22:06)

De Mafra a Torres Vedras deve estar a chover bem. Trovoada?






Off-topic: bastantes células a caminho do litoral alentejano.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 22:09)

Boa celula na zona do Sobral de Monte Agraço.


----------



## Chingula (13 Out 2014 às 22:10)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, não foi um aguaceiro isolado, mesmo assim está aqui a prova de que cada vez menos as zonas urbanas estão preparadas para precipitações destas que não são, sublinhe-se novamente, anormais. Há inúmeros eventos destes no passado mas as inundações estão cada vez piores. Há mais de 50 anos que estou a assistir a este agravamento em Lisboa.





Aurélio disse:


> Quanto é que choveu nessa altura em 1967 ??



Considerando a precipitação registada no Instituto Geofísico D. Luis (Lisboa), em 24 horas, os valores mais elevados registados foram :

18 de Fevereiro de 2008 - 118 mm
5 de Dezembro de 1876 - 111 mm
19 de Novembro de 1983 - 96 mm
19 de Outubro de 1997 - 93 mm
2 de Novembro de 1997 - 91 mm
11 de Outubro de 1962 - 90 mm
26 de Novembro de 1967 - 90 mm
18 de Novembro de 1945 - 86 mm


----------



## casr26 (13 Out 2014 às 22:10)

Pancada de água após 2 trovões na zona de Vilar aqui no Oeste... veio outro trovão mas por agora tudo acalmou... foi só um fogacho


----------



## *Marta* (13 Out 2014 às 22:11)

Aqui começou agora a chover torrencialmente.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (13 Out 2014 às 22:11)

Aqui em Oeiras permanece tudo sem grandes stresses.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Out 2014 às 22:14)

A poucos instantes atrás caiu aqui um forte aguaceiro


----------



## aisa43 (13 Out 2014 às 22:14)

Boa noite a todos! quero partilhar convosco dois sites ( em baixo os links) de acompanhamento das descargas eléctricas em tempo real no mundo.
 Há mais ou menos dois anos que acompanho um Storm chaser de Atlanta.
Foi meteorologista e é professor de ciências e um verdadeiro entusiasta da meteorologia . " Michael Phelps" Site:  http://stormscapelive.tv/. com chat interactivo onde podemos colocar todas as perguntas e duvidas que ele ou outros esclarecem dentro do possível  .   Foi através deles que tive conhecimento destes dois sites. Provavelmente já conhecem mas achei interessante partilhar .
http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en;
http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt
 Ana Isabel


----------



## Sandie (13 Out 2014 às 22:20)

*Marta* disse:


> Aqui começou agora a chover torrencialmente.



Onde ???


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2014 às 22:21)

Mais um dia, que caiu uma chuvada e em Lisboa só de barco ou se calhar de submarino.  Se chovesse na Grande Lisboa o que choveu em Génova, a capital do país desaparecia do mapa literalmente, se com 30 mm numa hora, a capital do país não aguenta, fará com 300 mm num dia ou com as cheias de 1967. Mas o problema não é só em Lisboa, mas na maioria das cidades portuguesas, basta cair uma chuvada mais forte e é um autêntico pesadelo.


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 22:23)

StormRic disse:


> Já lá vem uma linha de instabilidade pós-frontal, aliás várias, vão ganhando força ao aproximarem-se da costa pelo que se vê nas imagens de satélite, de radar e... nestas! Boas vistas aí na frente!
> 
> off-topic: não houve muitos danos por aí?



off-topic: Não que eu tenha conhecimento. Por norma, por aqui, os danos são causados devido à forte intensidade de vento. Ontem houve uns pequenos problemas com estruturas montadas na praia para o campeonato de surf, mas não foi nada de significativo. Hoje o vento não foi muito forte. Por aqui tem de ser mesmo muito forte para ser forma do normal, já que estamos acostumados a ele.  A chuva não causa grandes problemas pois escoa para o mar e não chega a acumular muita e raramente tapa a calçada. Estou mais preocupada a partir de quarta feira.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 22:25)

*15,1ºC*
Chuva fraca


----------



## Geopower (13 Out 2014 às 22:26)

chuva moderada em Telheiras


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Out 2014 às 22:29)

Eu praticamente não vi chover, todo o dia a trabalhar mas quando vim pra casa pude ver que houve inundações aqui em Carcavelos, nomeadamente na estação da CP e na estrada que liga Carcavelos a Oeiras a norte da linha de caminho de ferro, os carros não passavam.

Neste momento vai chuviscando de vez em quando e estão 16.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 22:30)

Chingula disse:


> Considerando a precipitação registada no Instituto Geofísico D. Luis (Lisboa), em 24 horas, os valores mais elevados registados foram :
> 
> 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 - 118 mm
> 5 de Dezembro de 1876 - 111 mm
> ...



Mas o geofísico está afastado das zonas que sofreram mais. A precipitação para norte foi sempre maior, em 1983 por exemplo chegou, salvo erro, aos 220mm.


----------



## Teles (13 Out 2014 às 22:30)

Bastantes  flashs a Oeste!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 22:37)

Chuva fraca em Carcavelos e penso que é a despedida da chuva por algumas horas, talvez até amanhã de madrugada. Ainda se vê uma zona de pequenas células na retaguarda da massa de ar frio, depois duma aberta considerável.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 22:39)

Teles disse:


> Bastantes  flashs a Oeste!



 Boas... como tem sido por aí?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2014 às 22:46)

Uma fotografia da zona de Chelas:


----------



## *Marta* (13 Out 2014 às 22:50)

Sandie disse:


> Onde ???



Prior Velho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2014 às 22:58)

dASk disse:


> guisilva5000 foi uma frente e não uma célula..  aqui na minha zona também reparei em algumas inundações mas nada comparado a dia 4/10! Agora parece que ao final da noite e madrugada vamos ter direito a pós frontal certo? mas sem trovoada acho..


Sorry sou novo nisto e não tenho muito conhecimento


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2014 às 23:08)

StormRic disse:


> Ao crepúsculo prometia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressionante o sistema com 950 hPa!  É o que vai afetar Portugal na quarta e na quinta certamente?


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2014 às 23:15)

Forte aguaceiro agora em Peniche!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2014 às 23:19)

*Off topic -*
Lisboa devia era ter uma destas como Tóquio 
http://news.yahoo.com/photos/tokyo-s-gigantic-flood-prevention-system-1319761029-slideshow/

Tanques capazes de aguentar com milhões de litros de água prevenindo as cheias... era o que faltava a esta capital


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 23:20)

Às 15:30 hoje em Carcavelos, fase final da passagem da frente


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2014 às 23:32)

Aguaceiro forte com um trovão nas Caldas da Rainha!


----------



## manganao (13 Out 2014 às 23:36)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Aguaceiro forte com um trovão nas Caldas da Rainha!


Chuva torrencial


----------



## telegram (13 Out 2014 às 23:36)

Estou em Miranda do Corvo. Vi relâmpagos na direção oeste. Alguém na zona da Figueira da Foz confirma?


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2014 às 23:36)

Podes crer.. um diluvio!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 23:38)

As mentiras da comunicação social:
http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/jornal-das-8-13-out-14-parte-i/14206715

(perceberam onde está a mentira?)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Out 2014 às 23:51)

StormRic disse:


> As mentiras da comunicação social:
> http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/jornal-das-8-13-out-14-parte-i/14206715
> 
> (perceberam onde está a mentira?)


"Na maré alta..." ahahah
Até me ri ao jantar quando ouvi isso protestei.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2014 às 23:51)

StormRic disse:


> As mentiras da comunicação social:
> http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/jornal-das-8-13-out-14-parte-i/14206715
> 
> (perceberam onde está a mentira?)



Também tinha visto! 
"Quando chove muito o caudal do rio sobe e faz muitos buracos..." ENFIM


----------



## telegram (13 Out 2014 às 23:51)

StormRic disse:


> As mentiras da comunicação social:
> http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/jornal-das-8-13-out-14-parte-i/14206715
> 
> (perceberam onde está a mentira?)


Não consigo ver o vídeo mas da TVI tudo se pode esperar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2014 às 23:53)

StormRic disse:


> Às 15:30 hoje em Carcavelos, fase final da passagem da frente


Impressionante! Parecia o dilúvio total!  Belas imagens  Também reparei no aparecimento repentino do nevoeiro nesse momento na Amadora, embaciou tudo e mais alguma coisa.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Out 2014 às 00:09)

StormRic disse:


> Às 15:30 hoje em Carcavelos, fase final da passagem da frente


Impressionante, é de uma "coisa" destas que receio um dia apanhar, nas minhas caminhadas ou voltas de bike, se estiver longe de um abrigo.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Out 2014 às 00:12)

Já agora em relação ás cheias de 1967, ( ano em que nasci tinha pouco mais de 2 meses ), um video do arquivo da RTP para quem não conhece.

http://www.rtp.pt/arquivo/index.php?article=732&tm=32&visual=4

tem lá mais eventualmente interessantes.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Out 2014 às 00:29)

AnDré disse:


> A Calçada de Carriche, no passado, já foi provavelmente uma ribeira que desaguaria na ribeira de Odivelas.
> 
> Hoje, e como no mês passado, voltou a ser uma ribeira. E nas imagens percebe-se bem a corrente da mesma:
> 
> ...



Julgava eu que isto seriam imagens do passado, mas pelos vistos não, num ano, não sei precisar qual, mas talvez há uns 20, 25 anos apanhei uma situação igual, vinha para Lisboa do IC22, depois fez-se obras para evitar que novamente acontecesse tal situação, mas pelos visto não resultou muito, não me recordo se durante este intervalo de tempo houve ocorrência idêntica, mas penso que não.


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 00:40)

telegram disse:


> Não consigo ver o vídeo mas da TVI tudo se pode esperar...



entre outras possíveis:
minuto1:49 "a bátega de água prolongou-se por várias horas com intensidade diferente mas coincidiu com a maré cheia, os sistemas de esgotos entupiram..."

- "várias horas" não se aplica normalmente até duas, por isso a ideia com que se fica é que foi "bátega" durante pelo menos duas, ou três. Gráficos de três estações:












Em Geofísico e em Gago Coutinho não durou mais do que uma hora, em Ajuda durou no máximo duas horas.

- "coincidiu com a maré cheia"




Maré cheia às 19h30; precipitação terminou ainda a maré ia a meio entre a maré vazia e a maré cheia, ou seja, estava sensivelmente 1,15m acima da maré vazia e 1,15m abaixo da maré cheia.

- "sistemas de esgotos entupiram". Entupiram com quê? Com água? É que se foi com outra coisa foi o quê? Não será mais correcto dizer que os sistemas de esgoto não tiveram capacidade para drenar a água? Ou isso levanta suspeitas sobre a sua concepção?


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 00:56)

Vitor TT disse:


> Já agora em relação ás cheias de 1967, ( ano em que nasci tinha pouco mais de 2 meses ), um video do arquivo da RTP para quem não conhece.
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/arquivo/index.php?article=732&tm=32&visual=4
> 
> tem lá mais eventualmente interessantes.



 Este vídeo deve ser visto por todos. Está ainda mais actual agora, 47 anos depois, do que estava na altura em que foi feito, 6 anos depois da catástrofe.
Eu tinha 9 anos, as notícias iam dando conta de mais e mais mortos, pararam quando chegou aos 500, não porque não houvesse mais, mas porque já era demais. O número oficial foi de 462.


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 01:23)

A oeste estão a gerar-se novas pequenas células na grande zona que estava limpa. Sendo assim alguns aguaceiros dispersos são de esperar nas próximas horas aqui pela região Centro.
Deslocam-se de ONO ou NO para ESE, há uma célula que vai entrar por Sintra e tem um desenvolvimento maior, mas deslocam-se rapidamente.


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Out 2014 às 01:48)

Aí vem uma nova frente para quarta..


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 02:10)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Aí vem uma nova frente para quarta..



Esttive a ver a previsão do GFS e esta primeira frente não deve chegar até Lisboa, na noite de amanhã, com actividade importante, vai sobretudo para o Norte, só outra ondulação na 4ªfeira dia 15 é que dará precipitação mais significativa para aqui. Nem todos os modelos no entanto traçam exactamente este cenário, mas o padrão de ondulações da frente associada a esta depressão é consensual. Só que neste tipo de situação qualquer pequeno deslocamento das ondulações mais ou menos para leste muda logo as alturas em que a chuva entra pelo litoral.


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 02:17)

Uma formação que me passou despercebida ontem, na retaguarda da frente. Ainda chovia e as fotos foram feitas em rápidas saídas, por isso não observei bem o que estava a fotografar.
Estrutura que parece anelar mas que penso ser apenas uma ilusão de perspectiva:


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 04:13)

Imagens de ontem: o pré e o pós-frontal.

madrugada:





mascer do sol, raros aguaceiros e cumulus caóticos sob camada de cirrus













pós-frontal, alto-cumulus formados e modificando-se rapidamente em céu aberto





finas lâminas de alto-estratos (?) que apareceram do nada no céu limpo.


----------



## Candy (14 Out 2014 às 04:58)

Uiiiiii... Parecia um dilúvio em Peniche! Chuva torrencial, chegou a disparar os alarmes de alguns veículos perto de minha casa. Durou 5 minutos, talvez, a maior intensidade, mas já devia estar a chover antes.
A intensidade da chuva acalmou.
Pareceu-me ouvir um ronco ao longe, mas não posso garantir.

O que faço acordada? Pois... estudo! Rende mais a estas horas Mas agora tb já chega


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 07:09)

Para terminar a série de imagens de ontem, as nuvens irisadas que apareceram logo atrás da frente










e o poente dominado pelas formações de nuvens médias e altas perturbadas pelo jet









estas nuvens tinham uma textura celular impressionante, raras vezes vi algo assim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2014 às 07:46)

Bom dia.

As mínimas continuam a descer dia após dia, mas a partir de hoje deverão subir (e bem). 

Mínima de *10,9ºC*.

Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2014 às 08:15)

He lá, mínima de 13,1ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2014 às 08:47)

Boas

Minima de *12,8ºC*.

Vai saber a pouco, as nuvens vão voltar e  o respectivo vento de SO, regressará a sauna.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Out 2014 às 09:12)

Bom dia,
Sol e pouco vento aqui no Marquês mas está fresquinho - 15º


----------



## telegram (14 Out 2014 às 09:55)

StormRic disse:


> entre outras possíveis:
> minuto1:49 "a bátega de água prolongou-se por várias horas com intensidade diferente mas coincidiu com a maré cheia, os sistemas de esgotos entupiram..."
> 
> - "várias horas" não se aplica normalmente até duas, por isso a ideia com que se fica é que foi "bátega" durante pelo menos duas, ou três. Gráficos de três estações:
> ...



Eu bem disse que da TVI tudo se podia esperar... há muito que trocaram informação séria por espetáculo mediático.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2014 às 12:09)

Bom dia!
Dia está a ser calmo apesar da presença de muitos cumulus.
Máxima chegou aos *20ºC* já na Amadora e mínima chegou aos *12,7ºC*

O sistema de baixa pressão do atlântico deve afetar mais o Norte do país durante alguns dias de acordo com os modelos GFS e de precipitação pois para o Norte já preveem chuva e aguaceiros fortes. Já emitiram o alerta amarelo para Lisboa amanhã e quinta devido a ondulação forte, mas quinta deve ser o pior dia para Lisboa.

Para hoje não deve ocorrer mais precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2014 às 12:32)

Dia tranquilo.
Acumulado dos últimos três dias: *63 mm*

Sabado: *16 mm*
Domingo: *24 mm*
Segunda: *23 mm
*
No 2º local de seguimento terá sido bem superior, a rondar os 80/90 mm.
Por lá os terrenos já estavam todos "_empapados", _lamaçal_ por todo o lado._


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2014 às 13:34)

Por aqui a manha acordou novamente com nevoeiro cerrado,até por volta das 10h, nao se vi mais que 100 mts. Depois deu lugar ao sol, mas parece  que nao está lá com muita vontade de ficar, as nuvens estão a dar-lhe luta.


----------



## Microburst (14 Out 2014 às 14:49)

Peço desculpa por vir mais uma vez aborrecer indagando directamente quem mais sabe acerca das previsões meteorológicas, mas estou algo confuso para amanhã e sobretudo quinta-feira no que diz respeito à Grande Lisboa: no tópico Seguimento e Previsão do Tempo e Modelos está a alertar-se para pelo menos dois dias de verdadeiro mau tempo, principalmente a Norte é verdade, mas e para esta zona? É que a previsão descritiva do IPMA só fala em chuva fraca e pouco mais para esta região nesses dois dias e daí a minha confusão.


----------



## RickStorm (14 Out 2014 às 14:59)

Boa tarde,

Depois de um "dia negro" ontem (chuva, chuva e mais chuva), hoje está um bonito dia de sol, embora de manhã estivesse fresco.


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 17:04)

Aqui em Carcavelos, depois de uma manhã maioritariamente com sol e alguns aguaceiros fracos, o céu começou a encobrir rapidamente por  nuvens altas e médias, destaque para a presença de grandes áreas de cirro-cumulus ( o chamado "céu da sardinha"). Mas as nuvens estão a deslocar-se tão depressa que já apareceu o sol outra vez.
As gaivotas não saiem do campo do parque de estacionamento.




menos de 50 minutos depois já estava assim:




e para o outro lado, oeste:





cirro-cumulus:





Tudo se movimenta em geral de ONO para ESE, embora o vento esteja de SSO.


----------



## Candy (14 Out 2014 às 18:13)

Estou na praia dos supertubos. 
 A oeste estamos assim:


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Out 2014 às 18:15)

Candy disse:


> Estou na praia dos supertubos.
> A oeste estamos assim:


Isso promete


----------



## Candy (14 Out 2014 às 18:30)

Alguém me diz quais as previsões?  
Estou com pouca net na praia.


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Out 2014 às 19:05)

Candy disse:


> Alguém me diz quais as previsões?
> Estou com pouca net na praia.


Está prevista alguma chuva para a proxima madrugada.. mas nada de relevante.


----------



## RickStorm (14 Out 2014 às 19:09)

Boa tarde/noite a todos(as)

Por aqui o cenário alterou-se um pouco, agora com algumas nuvens a cobrirem a totalidade do céu...







View My Video

*E ia sendo "atropelado" enquanto fazia o vídeo... *


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2014 às 19:35)

Boa noite ao Forum!
Esta manha por volta das 07:30 o termómetro marcava 12.9ºC, uma excelente temperatura para Outubro e para zona.
O dia em Cascais foi agradável, deu até para ir tomar café à esplanada à hora de almoço.
Ao final do dia o céu foi encobrindo e o ambiente comecou a ficar desagradável, neste momento aqui em Carcavelos o termómetro marca 19.2ºC.

PS: Como sempre excelentes fotos vizinho!


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 19:39)

Candy disse:


> Alguém me diz quais as previsões?
> Estou com pouca net na praia.



O vento vai rodando de oeste para sul-sudoeste aumentando até à noite de hoje, diminuindo um pouco e rodando para sudoeste a seguir; depois voltará a aumentar de força gradualmente até quinta-feira à tarde. A começar esta noite/madrugada haverá chuva fraca ou chuvisco persistente até amanhã à noite. Depois de um intervalo entre a madrugada e o início da tarde de quinta, a frente entrará com chuva forte que se prolongará até à madrugada de sexta. Estou a basear esta previsão sobretudo no GFS, os outros modelos mais ou menos confirmam mas com _timings_ diferentes para quinta-feira. A partir de sexta o vento fixa-se forte de sul. Aguardemos a _run_ das 18h para confirmar. 

Ah, falta dizer que o swell amanhã ataca em força a partir do meio dia, sempre de ONO com período até 15s, vai até aos 5m e diminuindo gradulamente até domingo/segunda, depois cai completamente.


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 19:52)

Microburst disse:


> Peço desculpa por vir mais uma vez aborrecer indagando directamente quem mais sabe acerca das previsões meteorológicas, mas estou algo confuso para amanhã e sobretudo quinta-feira no que diz respeito à Grande Lisboa: no tópico Seguimento e Previsão do Tempo e Modelos está a alertar-se para pelo menos dois dias de verdadeiro mau tempo, principalmente a Norte é verdade, mas e para esta zona? É que a previsão descritiva do IPMA só fala em chuva fraca e pouco mais para esta região nesses dois dias e daí a minha confusão.



Até ao fim de semana os modelos parecem nada prever de especial para Lisboa e à volta. Tudo da Roca para cima.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2014 às 20:15)

Boas,

*17,9ºC*
Vento fraco SO


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 22:25)

Tem estado a chuviscar intermitentemente em Carcavelos. Céu encoberto, por alto-estratos, que aliás tem sido o aspecto dominante desde o pôr-do-sol que foi cinzento, sem sol. Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2014 às 22:35)

Morrinha por aqui.


----------



## Microburst (14 Out 2014 às 22:49)

StormRic disse:


> Até ao fim de semana os modelos parecem nada prever de especial para Lisboa e à volta. Tudo da Roca para cima.



Obrigado amigo StormRic. 

É só porque estou a ver a discussão muito animada no outro tópico, mas só relativamente ao que evento desta quarta/quinta possa deixar na região Norte, mas como agora todos os dias de manhã antes de ir trabalhar tenho de deixar a minha mãe no IPO para fazer radioterapia, dá-me jeito saber com o que verdadeiramente contar aqui para a nossa zona antes de sair de casa e durante o dia, claro. Obrigado mais uma vez.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (14 Out 2014 às 23:35)

Boa noite!
Aqui cai chuva miudinha, desde há meia hora atrás. Vento fraco.

Dados actuais (Mafra - 23h20):

T= 17ºC
Humidade 86%
Cobertura de nuvens: 90%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 70%
Precipitação actual (mm): <1
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0,0
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0,2

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0 de 12

Vento= S - 6.4 km/h (Rajada máxima 17,2 km/h às 23:07)
PA= 1014,1 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h46
Pôr do Sol: 18h59

Lua: idade de 20.8 dias e luminosidade de 58%.
Quarto Minguante: próxima noite (15 Outubro - 20:13)
Próxima Lua Nova: 9 noites (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente: 17 noites (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: 23 noites (6 Nov - 22:23)

Solstício de Inverno: 21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2014 às 23:57)

Aqui estão 18,7ºC

Máxima de 21,3ºc e mínima bem fria de 12,8ºC

Tédio é o que se pode contar para aqui nos próximos tempo infelizmente  apenas amanha alguma chuva fraca pela manha...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2014 às 23:59)

Hoje não vi nem um bocado de céu limpo nem mesmo cirrus, apenas nuvens médias, muitos cumulus, uns ameaçadores que provocaram chuva fraca às 13h, a única ocorrência do dia! Vento praticamente nulo. 

Temp. máxima: *20,4ºC*
Temp. minima: *12,7ºC *
Dia tipico de Outono 

Para amanhã a chuva fraca deve manter-se, a frente vai afetar fortemente o Norte, alerta laranja para lá! Mas de certeza que não há tantas inundações como em Lisboa... Vou estar atento ao topico do Litoral Norte, vai ficar lindo! Alguns modelos até metem medo! 

Aqui não espero grandes acontecimentos, a precipitação de amanhã e quinta deve mal chegar aos 5mm. Súbida acentuada da temperatura mínima e aumento da temp. da água do mar e da ondulação. 

O IPMA já prevê 29ºC para Lisboa e 31ºC para o Alentejo na segunda hmmmm... porque será?

*Temp. atual: 18,6ºC* - Repara-se na subida da temp. minima, por esta altura já estavam quase 14ºC


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2014 às 00:19)

Madrugada calma a de ontem, terça-feira dia 14. Céu limpo com excepção de cumulus longínquos em alguns pontos do horizonte, correspondiam a aguaceiros que entravam no litoral alentejano entre Melides e e Vila Nova de Milfontes deslocando-se para ESE. Neblina em frente da Caparica e Quarto Minguante bem alto. Sirius era a última estrela a deixar de se ver.


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2014 às 01:25)

vai chuviscando por Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2014 às 01:42)

Duas imagens a mostrar o estado de humidade da atmosfera ao amanhecer de ontem dia 14.
Na direcção da Caparica (Fonte da Telha), os cumulus situam-se a 80Km de distância





e para sul, estas nuvens estão a 100Km


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2014 às 01:47)

david 6 disse:


> vai chuviscando por Lisboa



Também por aqui neste momento, mas já choveu mesmo na última meia hora, embora fraco a moderado, molhou bem e escorre água na rua. As nuvens deslocam-se de OSO agora. Vento fraco de SO ou nulo. Neblina.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Out 2014 às 01:53)

Por aqui também tem chuviscado com alguma intensidade! Tem molhado bem a estrada...
Continua a chuviscar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Out 2014 às 02:29)

Chove moderadamente por Lisboa


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2014 às 02:31)

chuvisca intensamente por aqui


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Out 2014 às 02:35)

Frente a afectar o norte do país...


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2014 às 03:43)

Confirmo, também em Carcavelos, chuva que não cai com força mas é bastante densa, não esperava tão intensa. Tecto de nuvens bastante baixo, chuva e chuvisco misturados com muita neblina. Ruas já bastante alagadas. Vento fraco.
No radar os ecos estão espalhados e não passam do verde





a temperatura subiu, efeito da passagem da frente quente pouco depois da 1h. Estamos agora em sector quente muito húmido.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Out 2014 às 04:13)

Continua a chover moderadamente pela capital sem interrupção há pelo menos duas horas. Também não esperava tanta água... gosto disto


----------



## MicaMito (15 Out 2014 às 08:10)

Desde a 1:00h que começou a cair chuva fraca e tem de vindo a intensificar gradualmente sem interrupções neste momento chuva moderada a cair certinha já vai em 15.5 mm o vento é moderado de Sul!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 08:13)

Bom dia,
*
18,9ºC
3 mm*


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Out 2014 às 09:04)

Bom dia,
Chuviscando por Lisboa e algum vento. Está abafado e o termómetro marca 20º. Óptimo dia para me encher de cafés senão fico com a cabeça parada


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2014 às 09:16)

5,0 mm e 19,4ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (15 Out 2014 às 10:25)

miguel disse:


> Estas fotos não são de hoje amigo isso foi em 2008


Pois são sorry foi erro meu


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 10:34)

Como esperado, a sauna voltou em força.
*19,8ºC*
*99% HR*
*_______*

Já tenho algumas saudades de umas minimas negativas e fotografar geada*.*
*Foto de 2012*

*



*


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2014 às 11:20)

Por aqui a chuva "molha todos" desde as primeiras horas da manha, muita humidade se nota no ar.
21.6°C
Humidade99%


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2014 às 11:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já tenho algumas saudades de uma minimas negativas e fotografar geada*.*



Com o Dezembro e Janeiro sequinho que deveremos ter, não vai faltar frio .


----------



## joao nunes (15 Out 2014 às 11:35)

por aqui ta super abafado 21,1ºC 86%HR


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2014 às 11:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Com o Dezembro e Janeiro sequinho que deveremos ter, não vai faltar frio .


Os padrões sazonais das teleconexões apontam para que toda a estação chuvosa tenha precipitação acima da média..
Há uma tendencia clara para bloqueio nas latitudes altas e o regime das anomalias da SST no hemisfério norte indicam que o Inverno seja uma versão mais acentuada do Inverno passado, com a frente polar praticamente em cima do SW da Europa.


----------



## Microburst (15 Out 2014 às 12:04)

stormy disse:


> Os padrões sazonais das teleconexões apontam para que toda a estação chuvosa tenha precipitação acima da média..
> Há uma tendencia clara para bloqueio nas latitudes altas e o regime das anomalias da SST no hemisfério norte indicam que o Inverno seja uma versão mais acentuada do Inverno passado, com a frente polar praticamente em cima do SW da Europa.



Stormy, as minhas desculpas, mas importa-se de explicar melhor? Eu agradecia-lhe.


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2014 às 12:06)

Este ano temos QBO invertida... não parece ser um inverno continental frio e seco. Há aqui 2 tendências que de opoem.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 12:07)

Epa não devia ter colocado aquele post. 
_______

Sol a espreitar.
*20,7ºC
3 mm*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Out 2014 às 13:44)

Por aqui não chove mas o céu encontra-se encoberto e vento a aumentar de intensidade estando com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## telegram (15 Out 2014 às 13:49)

Abafado e agora sem chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 14:39)

*21,0ºC
90% HR*


----------



## ct5iul (15 Out 2014 às 14:54)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 23.2 ºC
Temp Mini: 17.6ºC
Rajada Máxima: 41.3 km/h


Temp atual 22.3ºC 14:50

Pressão: 1009.3Hpa 14:50
Intensidade do Vento: 24.5 km/h 14:50
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: SSW
Temperatura do vento: 20.9ºC 14:50
Ponto de Orvalho: 20.1ºC 14:50
Humidade Relativa:84% 14:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 4.6 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 14:50
Altitude: 110Metros






http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2014 às 16:42)

Tem estado sol aqui por Carcavelos. Nuvens altas e médias e cumulus humilis. Neblina e sensação de abafado apesar do vento fraco a moderado de sul.


----------



## joao nunes (15 Out 2014 às 17:50)

por aqui 22,2ºC 83%HR


----------



## MicaMito (15 Out 2014 às 17:51)

Chuva fraca da parte da tarde e temperatura abafada que faz apareçer o que se segue no video!:assobio:

e está pot todo o lado as paredes e janeslas escorrem agua!


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2014 às 18:13)

Microburst disse:


> Stormy, as minhas desculpas, mas importa-se de explicar melhor? Eu agradecia-lhe.


 Teleconexões são uma designação para o conjunto de interacções entre a atmosfera e o oceano, a atmosfera e os continentes e dinamicas dentro da propria atmosfera, nomeadamente causadas pela interacção entre a circulação troposferica e a estratosferica.

As anomalias da temperatura do mar ( sendo o el niño/la ninã o fenomeno mais conhecido), as anomalias da precipitação, cobertura de gelo/neve, anomalias de temperatura, dinamica do vortice polar troposferico/estratosferico e o QBO são tudo fenomenos que levam ao establecimento de padrões de circulação á escala sazonal, anual e até interanual/decadal, esses padrões são +- previsiveis e são uteis para a realização de previsões sazonais atravez do metodo dos anos analogos.

Anos com teleconexões em fases similares chamam-se anos analogos, e o comportamento da atmosfera em anos analogos tende a ser similar.

*AURÉLIO,* estamos numa fase em que os modelos sazonais dinamicos não teem fiabilidade nenhuma quando comparados com os modelos estatisticos/climatologicos usados pela maior parte dos meteorologistas que fazem previsões sazonais...portanto CFS´s e tal, esquece, valem pouco mais que um filme de ficção cientifica.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2014 às 18:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Quais são as tuas fontes ???
> 
> Em todos os modelos sazonais que consultei apontam precisamente para o contrário, as depressões a circularem a latitudes mais elevadas, e tempo anticiclónico no sul do país. Uma anomalia negativa na pressão mais a norte, que se pode traduzir precisamente no mesmo do ano passado. O Norte com precipitação acima da média e o sul abaixo da média. Tudo aponta para que este ano seja muito semelhante aos ultimos dois anos (hidrológicos). Aliás Setembro e Outubro estão a ser uma cópia dos ultimos dois anos, com precipitação acima da média.
> 
> Sinceramente não concordo nada contigo .... no que toca ao sul do país !


Mas o sul é só o Algarve? só por no Algarve ficar abaixo da media de precipitação, todo o sul também  fica?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2014 às 19:33)

Bem, chuva hoje foi a chuva da madrugada, até agora não houve mais nada. 5,2 mm continua a ser o acumulado do dia, máxima de 21,3ºC e agora 19,8ºC e 95%, muita humidade .


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2014 às 20:29)

Pela Amadora tudo calmo, hoje o céu esteve o dia todo branco, nebulosidade constante mas nem choveu. Apenas de madrugada choveu entre as 2h-5h que acumulou quase 5mm. Já estava à espera disto. Repara-se que as temperaturas aumentaram, e o vento também.

*Temp. máxima: 21,3ºC
Temp. minima: 17,3ºC
*
Amanhã o dia deve ser igual, chuviscos e chuva fraca e menos nebulosidade do que hoje, temperaturas mantêm-se. O sistema de baixa pressão continua a afetar o Norte do país, e a frente deve afetar mais Lisboa na sexta-feira e no sábado.

Domingo à uma subida acentuada da temperatura e não preveem mais precipitação para a próxima semana, apenas sol e temperaturas acimas dos 25ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2014 às 20:34)

Boa noite.

Por aqui está a chuviscar já há algum tempo.

A mínima de hoje (até ao momento) foi de *17,7ºC*.

O céu durante o dia de hoje esteve praticamente sempre encoberto, com algumas abertas, embora muito raras.


----------



## Candy (15 Out 2014 às 22:11)

Tenho a dizer que cerca das 21h30 fui à rua pôr o lixo, que está a uns 30 metros de casa e... 
Cheguei a casa feita num pingo, ensopada até ao osso!!!
 Foi um forte aguaceiro.Agora chuvisca. 
Vento moderado.
20ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 22:27)

Boas

*19,8ºC* e muita humidade (*98%*)

Mal por mal, venha o calor seco para a semana.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2014 às 22:33)

Por aqui 21,2ºC. Bastante humidade no ar, céu praticamente todo nublado, neblina nas serras e vento na ordem dos 20km/h.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Out 2014 às 23:46)

Boa noite

De momento, chuva moderada a forte.
*23,1mm* acumulados no Pólo II.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 23:59)

Temperatura estagnada.
19,7ºC

Durante a madrugada a temperatura não deverá baixar dos 19ºC.
As minimas só devem refrescar um pouco lá para a madrugada de Domingo.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Out 2014 às 00:45)

Boa noite por aqui esta uma noite bastante quente graças a esta humidade bastante elevada.
 a temperatura está nos 19,4 nem imagino estar numa floresta tropical com temperaturas acima dos 30 deve ser  o inferno


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2014 às 01:03)

Com umas boas horas de atraso, mas... para quem quiser ver...
Link do facebook com fotos onde se pode ver como estava o céu na manhã desta terça feira em Peniche.

Fotos de João Rosado. As fotos estão visíveis para todos.

https://www.facebook.com/joao.m.ros...825199&hash=-2215497639919715648&pagefilter=3


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Out 2014 às 01:07)

Boa noite!
Por cá vento moderado, mas esteve todo o dia tempo quente, com muita humidade. Algumas nuvens no céu.

Dados actuais (Mafra - 01h00):

T= 19,6ºC
Humidade 98%
Cobertura de nuvens: 60%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 40%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0,0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0,0
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0,0

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0 de 12

Vento= SSO - 14,1 km/h (Rajada máxima 26,8 km/h às 17:22)
PA= 1013,9 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h47
Pôr do Sol: 18h57

Lua: idade de 21.9 dias e luminosidade de 47,8%.
Próxima Lua Nova: 7 noites (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente: 15 noites (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: 21 noites (6 Nov - 22:23)
Quarto Minguante: 29 noites (14 Nov - 15:15)

Solstício de Inverno: 21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Out 2014 às 02:42)

Está uma noite de verão 21 graus quase as 03h da manha


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2014 às 03:19)

algum vento por Lisboa, o vento vai aumentando, já por vezes tremendo os estores da janela


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2014 às 05:33)

Aqui em Carcavelos, muita neblina, o dia todo aliás. Depois dos períodos de sol da manhã e início da tarde, ao fim da tarde ficou encoberto. Em Sintra o tecto de nuvens situava-se nos 300m. Chovia copiosamente mas das árvores! De resto, precipitação das nuvens só uns chuviscos ocasionais. Vento moderado em certos locais expostos a sul mas menos do que se podia esperar para o alto da serra. Ambiente tropical, até lá no cimo e apesar do vento, e muito escuro, a iluminação urbana periférica da serra estava totalmente obliterada pela espessa cobertura de nuvens. Talvez das noites mais escuras que já presenciei na serra. Tudo escorria água. Na encosta norte o tecto de nuvens era um pouco mais alto, à volta dos 400m e estava calmo, claro. Em Lisboa o vento soprava moderado de sul e encrespava o Tejo. Em Carcavelos o barulho das ondas é dominante, vento moderado de sul também. Precipitação omissa.


----------



## Aspvl (16 Out 2014 às 08:41)

Bom dia ,

Caem uns chuviscos muito fraquinhos, só consegui vê-los em contraluz.
A temperatura está ideal.

---

No entanto, parece que vêm aí temperaturas altas!
Quando uma pessoa pensa que já se livrou do calor, o salto de 8 graus de Domingo para Segunda faz-nos acordar!


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Out 2014 às 09:21)

Chuviscando aqui pelo Marquês com céu muito nublado, algum vento e 20º. Já repararam que na previsão do IMPA vamos ter Verão na próxima semana? Máximas de 28º?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2014 às 09:28)

Ontem a humidade só variou 7% entre os 98% e 91%, hoje só ainda 4%, entre os 99% e 96%, tempo altamente tropical com mínima de 18,8ºC e neste momento 19,0ºC com 99% .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2014 às 10:52)

Boas,

Esta manhã dei um salto até ao Guincho/Cabo Raso para ver o mar, grandes vagas.

Deixo aqui alguns registos.












EMA do Cabo Raso






Parece que por lá existe uma Davis.






Ficou torto, mas pronto, aqui vai:


Em termos de condições ATMOSFÉRICAS ( e não climátericas como os media insistem em dizer), a temperatura rondava os 21ºC  e vento moderado a forte.
Registei por lá uma rajada de 45 km/h.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (16 Out 2014 às 13:39)

Boas.
Por aqui já choveu moderadamente por curto período de tempo antes do almoço.
Agora não chove, o Sol está por entre as nuvens e o vento está com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Out 2014 às 14:05)

Boa tarde!
De manhã alguma chuva fraca.
Agora não chove, céu nublado com abertas. Tempo ameno e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.

Dados actuais (Mafra - 14h00):

T= *21,5ºC*
Humidade 69%
Cobertura de nuvens: 75%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 30%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0,0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0,3
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0,5

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = moderado: *4* de *12*

Vento= SO - 13,4 km/h (Rajada máxima 36,8 km/h)
PA= 1015,2 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h47
Pôr do Sol: 18h57

Lua: idade de 22.4 dias e luminosidade de 42,7%.
Próxima Lua Nova:* 7 noites* (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente: *15 noites* (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: *21 noites* (6 Nov - 22:23)
Quarto Minguante: *29 noites* (14 Nov - 15:15)

*Solstício de Inverno: *21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2014 às 15:28)

Por aqui tempo encoberto, e um vendaval um pouco desconfortável
26.1°C
Vento-37 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2014 às 15:59)

Boas,

Tempo ameaçar chuva,mas não passa disso.
A sauna do costume, *22,6ºC* e *84% HR*.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2014 às 16:27)

Sol, neblina, mar com ondulação forte, vento fraco a moderado de sul. Céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens médias. Bastante abafado onde não se sente o vento.


----------



## Microburst (16 Out 2014 às 17:48)

Tempo pastelão este, abafado, com nuvens, valha-me aqui por Almada o vento que sopra de rajadas de Sudoeste e vai refrescando um pouco a casa.


----------



## jpalhais (16 Out 2014 às 18:49)

Para a semana vamos continuar com estes níveis de humidade? é que 29º com 90% humidade ......


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2014 às 20:06)

Hoje foi um dia igualzinho ao de ontem, céu constantemente nublado, chuva fraca apenas às 9h30 e temperaturas nos 20ºC.

*Temp. máxima: 21,7ºC*
*Temp. minima: 19,3ºC*

*Humidade: 100% m*

Minimas de Verão e amplitudes térmicas voltaram aos 2ºC. Só em alguns dias de Setembro e de Outubro esteve melhor à noite do que o Verão todo. Por falar em Verão, para a semana volta  já estava tudo habituado ao frio, agora toca tudo a vestir roupa de Verão... 

30ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco quase a semana toda, mas minimas nos 15ºC. Um breve retorno do Verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2014 às 20:08)

Boas,

*19,4ºC
96% HR
*
Maldito tempo de sul*.*


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2014 às 21:30)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 19,3ºc e a máxima de 22,7ºC

Rajada máxima 40km/h

O dia foi igual ao de ontem, a Arrábida a formar uma nuvem rolo que não sai de cima de parte da cidade praticamente o dia todo, ontem deu para chover hoje nem isso!

Agora sigo com 20,2ºC, 94%Hr, 1014,2hpa e vento moderado de SW


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2014 às 21:34)

Enfim, 19,5ºC e 97%, máxima de 20,7ºC e mínima de 18,8ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2014 às 21:45)

miguel disse:


> a Arrábida a formar uma nuvem rolo que não sai de cima de parte da cidade praticamente o dia todo, ontem deu para chover hoje nem isso!



Miguel, se um dia puderes partilha aí uma foto da Arrábida com a dita nuvem.
Só vou a Arrábida no Verão, não tenho bem noção como fica o topo da serra nestas situações. 
________

Condições actuais:

*19,0ºC
98% HR
17km/h* do quadrante Sul


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2014 às 22:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Miguel, se um dia puderes partilha aí uma foto da Arrábida com a dita nuvem.
> Só vou a Arrábida no Verão, não tenho bem noção como fica o topo da serra nestas situações.
> ________
> 
> ...



Aqui se estiver visibilidade decente vê-se essa nuvem. Não hoje por causa da neblina.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2014 às 22:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Miguel, se um dia puderes partilha aí uma foto da Arrábida com a dita nuvem.
> Só vou a Arrábida no Verão, não tenho bem noção como fica o topo da serra nestas situações.
> ________



Ok um dia ponho uma foto aqui ! foi pena ontem ou hoje não ter tirado mas isto forma-se muitas vezes por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2014 às 22:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje foi um dia igualzinho ao de ontem, céu constantemente nublado, chuva fraca apenas às 9h30 e temperaturas nos 20ºC.
> 
> *Temp. máxima: 21,7ºC*
> *Temp. minima: 19,3ºC*
> ...



É mesmo essa a ideia, quase igual ao de ontem mas não ao pôr-do-sol porque hoje não estava encoberto como ontem:














Mesmo depois do ocaso o céu ainda não está encoberto:





vento mantém-se de sul, fraco a moderado. Aspectos dominantes: o mar ainda com forte ondulação e a neblina.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2014 às 23:13)

Bastante nevoeiro a entrar.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Out 2014 às 23:49)

Boa noite!
Noite agradável, tempo ameno e vento moderado!
Ao longe, vê-se algum nevoeiro a avançar.

Dados actuais (Mafra - 23h45):

T= *19,2ºC*
Humidade 91%
Cobertura de nuvens: 75%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 30%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0,1
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0,3
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0,4

Visibilidade de 9 km
Índice de UV = moderado: *0* de *12*

Vento= SSE - 10,1 km/h (Rajadas de 14,8 km/h)
PA= 1014 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h48
Pôr do Sol: 18h56

Lua: idade de 22.8 dias e luminosidade de 38,9%.
Próxima Lua Nova:* 7 noites* (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente:*15 noites* (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia:*21 noites* (6 Nov - 22:23)
Quarto Minguante:*29 noites* (14 Nov - 15:15)

*Solstício de Inverno: *21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## Nuno_1010 (17 Out 2014 às 00:15)

Hoje, quem passou na marginal norte de Peniche, foi surpreendido por vários surfistas e motas de água aguardando algumas ondas grandes que, segundo informaram no local, estavam previstas acontecer. As imagens possíveis e sempre bonitas desta modalidade.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2014 às 03:42)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Hoje, quem passou na marginal norte de Peniche, foi surpreendido por vários surfistas e motas de água aguardando algumas ondas grandes que, segundo informaram no local, estavam previstas acontecer. As imagens possíveis e sempre bonitas desta modalidade.



Simplesmente... 

Grandes fotos!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2014 às 03:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bastante nevoeiro a entrar.



Confirmo e é invulgar, nevoeiro cerrado (mal se vê as luzes da marginal) com vento moderado, de sul! 
É uma mistura de nevoeiro e da poalha das ondas, que o mar continua bem forte, barulho ensurdecedor.


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Out 2014 às 09:13)

Aqui pelo Marquês tudo muito nublado e com aspecto de chuviscar a qualquer momento. O termómetro marca 20º. Ainda não acredito que vamos ter um cheirinho a Verão para acabar a temporada ... 



Nuno_1010 disse:


> ...  surpreendido por vários surfistas ...



Este fim de semana vai lá estar toda gente e muito surf assistido. Se o mar estiver bom vai haver espetáculo  Toca a tirar as objectivas da mala e fazer belas fotos (v.g. StormRic) eu por mim tenho uma palestra/conferência no Sábado - que animado vai ser


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2014 às 10:09)

Boas,

*18,7ºC
98% HR*
Vento moderado


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2014 às 10:59)

Mínima de 18,8ºC e neste momento 19,8ºC, hoje está algum vento de SSE, mas nada de especial. A humidade continua em valores pornográficos, 98% .


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2014 às 15:49)

Boas tardes, de sol...

O céu abriu agora com sol forte depois de ter estado muito nublado 7/8 com nuvens em placas de alto-cumulus e alto-estratos e também estrato-cumulus que embora ameaçadoramente cinzentos não produziram nem um pingo de precipitação. O nevoeiro levantou antes do amanhecer.

Vento moderado de sul ou SSE, por vezes forte. Mar com grande ondulação ajudada pelo vento, fortes ondas, surfistas e bodyboarders correm para a praia. Alguns kitesurfers já aproveitam o vento.

Muito húmido com neblina.

Já desde quarta-feira que as gaivotas abandonaram o campo, um dos mais seguros indicadores de que vem bonança.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Out 2014 às 16:10)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 23.1 ºC
Temp Mini: 18.9ºC
Rajada Máxima: 44.4 km/h


Temp atual 22.5ºC 16:00

Pressão: 1009.7Hpa 16:00
Intensidade do Vento: 33.3 km/h 16:00
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 19.9ºC 16:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 19.0ºC 16:00
Humidade Relativa:79% 16:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado 16:00
Altitude: 110Metros





http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2014 às 17:29)

O mar aqui tem estado assim:





o horizonte cinzento parece de chuva mas é apenas neblina.

Alternância de céu muito nublado e escuro com abertas de sol. Há apenas vinte minutos estava assim, e neste momento está sol forte:





O vento enfraqueceu, mantém-se de SSE.


----------



## bigfire (17 Out 2014 às 18:53)

Boas
Por Coimbra temperatura agradável, durante a manhã algum vento com rajadas moderadas e céu muito nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2014 às 20:08)

Chuviscos.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2014 às 20:17)

Chuva fraca, cai bem, já rendeu 1 mm.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2014 às 20:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuviscos.



E aqui também . É que ainda há uns restos da frente a passar no litoral, a durar até amanhã ao início da tarde. Depois será tudo varrido pelo vento de sueste e finalmente Este que vai instalar-se no domingo (e vai começar o "verão", de S.Martinho, este ano está tudo adiantado).


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2014 às 20:50)

Últimos 3 dias seguidos iguais, minimas a rondar os* 19ºC* e máxima a rondar os *21ºC*, em algumas horas da noite ainda estão 21ºC 
Amplitudes térmicas baixas e vento fraco a moderado, mais forte hoje. Humidade nos 100% e mar com ondas de 4 metros. Clima tropical que já cansa. 

Esta noite e amanhã deve chover em Lisboa e depois Domingo até sexta-feira somos influenciados por boas temperaturas graças a manutenção de um sistema de alta pressão a norte da península ibérica que se vai manter por longos dias, de acordo com os modelos esse sistema pode ficar mesmo até ao final de Outubro, trazendo sempre bom tempo e evitando a chuva...logo agora que tinha roupas de Inverno 
Corrijam-me se estou errado em alguma coisa

Outubro até agora a ser um pouco instável.

AGORA: Chove moderadamente como previsto para a noite, o vento agora intensificou-se e bem!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2014 às 21:15)

Ainda não parou de chover desde as 20h30, chove intensamente, quase forte


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2014 às 21:31)

1,3 mm.
Não chove.


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2014 às 21:50)

Chove há maos de uma hora.  Começou por "molha parvos", mas entretanto ganhou força.  Chove bem. 
22ºC

Parece que oiço roncos, grossos, ao longe.  Não  sei se é trovoada ou outro ruído. 
Não estou com computador,  não consigo ver os modelos.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2014 às 22:02)

Candy disse:


> Chove há maos de uma hora.  Começou por "molha parvos", mas entretanto ganhou força.  Chove bem.
> 22ºC
> 
> Parece que oiço roncos, grossos, ao longe.  Não  sei se é trovoada ou outro ruído.
> Não estou com computador,  não consigo ver os modelos.



A chuva deve estar a terminar, poderá continuar algum chuvisco mas nada mais. Não é trovoada, não há qualquer registo de actividade eléctrica num raio de centenas de quilómetros nem a situação é propícia a tal. Deve ser o rumor da rebentação que está forte, por vezes aqui em Carcavelos também tenho a mesma sensação.






Em Carcavelos choveu fraco batida a vento, molhou bem a rua mas sem formar poças. neste momento o céu tem abertas com estrelas. Ainda se espera mais alguma precipitação, em geral fraca, pelo que se vê no radar. o vento continua de SSE, por vezes moderado.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2014 às 22:21)

Boas

Mínima 18,3ºC e máxima 23,2ºC

De tarde ainda chuviscou mas nem molhou o chão!

Agora sigo com 19,9ºC, 92%Hr, 1016,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (17 Out 2014 às 23:33)

Boa noite!
Por aqui chuva fraca..

Dados actuais (Mafra - 23h30):

T= *19,5ºC*
Humidade 96%
Cobertura de nuvens: 89%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 80%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0,5
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 1
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 1,7

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento= SE - 10 km/h (Rajadas de 21,9 km/h)
PA= 1016 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h49
Pôr do Sol: 18h54

Lua: idade de 23.8 dias e luminosidade de 30,1%.
Próxima Lua Nova:* 6 noites* (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente:*14 noites* (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: *20 noites* (6 Nov - 22:23)
Quarto Minguante: *28 noites* (14 Nov - 15:15)

*Solstício de Inverno: *21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2014 às 00:44)

pela Fajarda 19.3ºC noite amena

ps: ja sei onde e´ o IPMA em Lisboa , o autocarro para Coruche passa mesmo à porta :P atrás do aeroporto


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 00:49)

Ainda vem lá mais precipitação, em geral fraca


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2014 às 00:53)

*18,5ºC* e vento moderado.
Precipitação em aproximação,  o ECMWF meteu uns bons mm para esta madrugada, vamos ver.


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Out 2014 às 01:28)

Forte aguaceiro em obidos


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 01:40)

Já chuvisca novamente aqui.



celsomartins84 disse:


> Forte aguaceiro em obidos



Realmente reparei em alguns pontos de precipitação no radar que aparecem isolados, ainda pensei tratar-se de uma interferência, mas pelos vistos são mesmo aguaceiros mais intensos.


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Out 2014 às 02:20)

Sim foi bastante intenso mas de pouca duração!
Temperaturas as 02h/02h:30 nas ultimas 3 noites:
Quarta: 21 graus
Quinta: 17 graus
Sexta: 20 graus


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 06:09)

Ontem a barra do Tejo esteve agitada. A neblina afectando a visibilidade na Caparica curiosamente ainda deixa ver a Arrábida, portanto em terra já há menos, consequência de o vento soprar de SSE ou SE.










Ao poente, que não foi visível, as nuvens tinham aspectos interessantes





Ainda continua a chuviscar aqui em Carcavelos, mantém tudo molhado mas não chega a escorrer. O vento agora é fraco, há nevoeiros a moverem-se lentamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2014 às 08:37)

Ontem a noite ainda acabou por render 1 mm e hoje a madrugada também, amanhã começa o calor, não é que seja do meu agrado mas pelo menos a humidade vai embora .


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2014 às 09:10)

Boas,

*2 mm*


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2014 às 12:03)

Boas

Aqui a chuva foi tão pouca que apenas rendeu 0,4mm possivelmente os últimos pingos deste mês que deve acabar bem abaixo da média em precipitação aqui, apenas tenho 69mm muito pouco (segundo pior registo nos últimos 5 anos aqui)...um pais de injustiças até na distribuição da precipitação :P feito o desabafo ehehe

Mínima de 18,2ºC

Por agora 21,9ºC, 87%Hr, 1017,3hpa e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2014 às 12:26)

Belo sol por aqui.

Video feito por volta das 11:30.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2014 às 15:04)

Não queria nada que viessem estas temperaturas  ainda por cima com vento fraco, é mesmo para uma pessoa estar a trabalhar e a pensar que devia estar na praia...  Ao menos as temperaturas minimas estão boas


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 17:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não queria nada que viessem estas temperaturas  ainda por cima com vento fraco, é mesmo para uma pessoa estar a trabalhar e a pensar que devia estar na praia...  Ao menos as temperaturas minimas estão boas



 realmente, e esperemos que a humidade baixe significativamente ou então é mesmo desconfortável. Observo no GFS, no entanto, o ponto de orvalho a manter-se acima dos 15º, espero estar a observar mal.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Out 2014 às 17:25)

Esta tarde pela praia de Carcavelos, apesar de não haver sol, muita gente a fazer desporto, passear os cães ou simplesmente em passeio...
Ainda dormi por lá um pouco... 

Quanto ás previsões... são más de mais para ser verdade, mas já estava à espera... temos de pagar bem cara toda a animação que temos tido... a fatura chega agora... esperemos só que não se prolongue muito.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2014 às 17:25)

Neste momento


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2014 às 22:02)

Dia ainda com bastante nebulosidade e com algumas abertas, parecido com o de ontem.
Vento moderado do quadrante Sul e clima tropical mantém-se. Amplitudes térmicas ainda baixas...
Pressão nos 1017 hPa e a subir.

*Temp. máxima: 21,4ºC
Temp. minima: 18,3ºC*

Ultimo dia de chuva foi hoje, apenas acumulou 1mm em Queluz, agora só deve chover em Novembro e vamos ver se chove mesmo...
Amanhã as temperaturas sobem até aos 27ºC, subida muito acentuada, e amplitudes térmicas vão aumentar ao longo da semana. Clima tipicamente do Verão

Algumas localidades chegam aos 34ºC na quarta feira, Lisboa chega aos 32ºC.  demasiado calor

EDIT: Será que o resto do mês de Outubro e o mês de Novembro vai se manter uma seca?


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2014 às 22:29)

Bem parece que o Verão vai voltar para a semana como previsto. Alguns mapas:










O sistema de alta pressão que vai entrar pela Península Ibérica vai-se estender até à Europa Central, mas vai estar maioritariamente a rodear a península ibérica e vai estar muitas vezes "em cima" de Portugal. É bom porque não traz mais chuva, mas vai trazer consigo temperaturas altas, que vai causar anomalias de +6ºC a 9ºC.

Podemos ver que a peninsula ibérica vai ser a menos afetada pela chuva esta semana e que o resto da Europa vai estar sempre chuvosa. Espantoso! 
Também se repare que a Madeira vai ser fortemente afetada por uma frente, daí já estar em alerta vermelho.






Pelos modelos que vi não vai estar assim só esta semana, até pelo menos Novembro vários sistemas de alta pressão vão estar continuamente na península ibérica e temperaturas devem continuar a rondar os 20ºC-25ºC. Vento deve estar fraco e precipitação só deve voltar na primeira semana de Novembro com sorte, se não mesmo só chega a meio de Novembro... São apenas modelos mas o "Verão de São Martinho" deve acontecer este ano também por isso deve-se esperar uma seca longa, penso eu. Nunca se sabe, para a semana pode mudar tudo.


----------



## Prates (18 Out 2014 às 22:46)

Ora boas noites, vou partilhar este timelapse que fiz por volta do meio dia. São 100 fotos tiradas de 30 em 30 segundos.
Foi o primeiro só para testar essa função da Canon. 
Melhores virão.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2014 às 22:55)

Boas noites,

Por aqui:

Nebulosidade baixa
*18,5 ºC
97% HR*
Vento sopra a  *15 km/h* do quadrante Sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 23:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem parece que o Verão vai voltar para a semana como previsto. Alguns mapas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



promete... mas devia estar no tópico Discussão das Previsões do Tempo e Modelos


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 23:36)

Prates disse:


> Ora boas noites, vou partilhar este timelapse que fiz por volta do meio dia. São 100 fotos tiradas de 30 em 30 segundos.
> Foi o primeiro só para testar essa função da Canon.
> Melhores virão.



 com que programa juntas as fotos para fazer o vídeo? (esse é o meu objectivo neste momento, arranjar um programa desses)


----------



## Prates (18 Out 2014 às 23:40)

O youtube, junta as fotos e propõe uma série de músicas para por.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 23:42)

Prates disse:


> O youtube, junta as fotos e propõe uma série de músicas para por.



a sério? e eu à procura de um programa...  
 obrigado! grande dica!


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 23:44)

Olhem só para aquele desperdício... 






 será que tenho de ir ao Cabo da Roca?


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 23:56)

Todas as atenções na RAM agora! Aviso Vermelho!
http://www.sat24.com/en/ce?ir=true


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (19 Out 2014 às 00:06)

Boa noite! Por aqui névoa a cair e humidade elevada.

Dados actuais (Mafra - 00h10):

T= *18,7ºC*
Humidade 96%
Cobertura de nuvens: 54%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: <10%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0,0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0,1

Visibilidade de 9 km
Índice de UV = baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento= SSO - 9,1 km/h (Rajadas de 13,1 km/h)
PA= 1017 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h50
Pôr do Sol: 18h53

Lua: idade de 24.7 dias e luminosidade de 21,5%.
Próxima Lua Nova:* 4 noites* (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente: *12 noites* (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: *18 noites* (6 Nov - 22:23)
Quarto Minguante: *26 noites* (14 Nov - 15:15)

*Solstício de Inverno: *21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 00:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Por aqui:
> 
> ...



De sudoeste? Curioso, não esperava. Aqui em Carcavelos continua de SE, fraco ou quase nulo. O céu para sul está limpo, não há muita neblina, a não ser a que se desprende da rebentação.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2014 às 00:14)

StormRic disse:


> De sudoeste? Curioso, não esperava. Aqui em Carcavelos continua de SE, fraco ou quase nulo. O céu para sul está limpo, não há muita neblina, a não ser a que se desprende da rebentação.



Epa estás atento  de facto enganei-me, sim sopra de SE.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 00:47)

Vejo daqui a nebulosidade baixa também em Cascais. Ainda tinha esperança de vislumbrar algum clarão da trovoada que está a passar longe ao largo mas àquela distância, com a neblina e as luzes todas desisti.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2014 às 00:58)

Cá em cima(119 m) céu estrelado, claro que pode ser algo temporário.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 01:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cá em cima(119 m) céu estrelado, claro que pode ser algo temporário.



Pois, aqui também, é o sueste já a impôr-se. Veremos o que vai aparecer amanhã com a entrada das poeiras do Sahara lá para o fim do dia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2014 às 01:36)

StormRic disse:


> promete... mas devia estar no tópico Discussão das Previsões do Tempo e Modelos


eu sei, desculpem lá o off topic mas estou tão habituado a este que me esqueço...


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 02:36)

Alguém viu alguma actividade eléctrica no litoral sul ou centro??
Ou os detectores do IPMA estão a detectar "demais" ou as SST's estão a pregar a partida aos modelos, mas inclino-me mais para a primeira hipótese.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 03:00)

Vento de Este agora, fraco, céu estrelado, pouca neblina.
E não, não vi nenhum relâmpago.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 03:40)

Avisos de ondulação de 4 a 4,5 metros para os distritos de Setúbal e Beja?? Até ao fim da manhã? Fizeram confusão ou não sabem onde é o Cabo Raso 



> _ESTADO DO MAR_
> Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oes-noroeste com 3 a 3,5 metros, sendo
> 4 a 4,5 metros a norte do cabo Raso até ao final da manhã.
> Temperatura da água do mar: 19/20ºC
> ...








Mas antes por excesso do que por defeito, especialmente no caso das ondas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 04:30)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém viu alguma actividade eléctrica no litoral sul ou centro??
> Ou os detectores do IPMA estão a detectar "demais" ou as SST's estão a pregar a partida aos modelos, mas inclino-me mais para a primeira hipótese.



Os detectores do IPMA não são mesmo de confiança. Comparando com o da AEMet
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=0
nada houve ao largo do litoral sul do Algarve


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 06:49)

Imagens do céu de ontem, sábado dia 18:


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2014 às 10:53)

Hoje o dia promete ser quentinho, a humidade por fim já partiu , 92% e certamente hoje ainda irá aos 80% ou menos.

19,4ºC e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Out 2014 às 10:56)

Manhã, aqui no Marquês, sem vento e bastantes nuvens no céu. O termómetro marca 19,5º - nada daquele exagero de calor que eu estava à espera e nada daquele sol radioso que tanta vontade me daria vontade de ir a correr para praia quando vou ter de ficar a trabalhar. Até agora normal para Outubro


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2014 às 11:08)

*21,7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2014 às 12:15)

Por aqui já se nota a subida da temperatura máxima. Apesar da diferença da temperatura que ocorre durante a madrugada, pois hoje de manha, por volta das 9 horas estava tudo bem molhado, devido á maresia.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2014 às 12:25)

O calor já aperta aqui em Setubal!!

Mínima de 17,4ºC

Agora estão 26,0ºC e 63%Hr o vento sopra fraco de SE


----------



## jonekko (19 Out 2014 às 13:15)

23.2º pela Ramada.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2014 às 13:16)

24,3ºC e 72% .


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2014 às 14:51)

Boa tarde.
23ºC por enquanto,mas já se nota o ar + quentinho


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2014 às 15:04)

Muito quente!!

Estão agora aqui 29,1ºC com vento fraco de SE a humidade está nos 49% e o céu está limpo


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 15:26)

Muito sol e calor de verão aqui em Carcavelos. Céu com cirros e esbranquiçado. Vento fraco de Leste ou nulo.

Destaque: belíssimas ondas muito bem formadas e grandes, em mar calmo por não haver vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2014 às 15:27)

Vento nulo, humidade nos 37% e a baixar! 27,9ºC de máxima até agora! Surpreendente como a humidade baixou dos 100% quase até aos 30%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2014 às 16:18)

Algumas imagens do céu agora:


















Temp. atual: 27,7ºC
Humidade: 33%
Vento médio: 0,7km/h 

Cirrus, cirrus everywhere


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 16:38)

Poeira Sahariana já atingiu o território continental. Concentrações à superfície ainda ligeiras:
Previsão para hoje às 18h e para as 24h:








Já se nota algo diferente na cor do céu.

A seguir aqui: http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2014 às 16:58)

|\/|axi|\/|a:30.4ºC
actual:30.0ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 17:14)

Assiste-se neste momento em Carcavelos a uma invasão de libélulas! São aos milhares (não estou a brincar) por hectare!
Junto ao horizonte o céu está amarelado.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2014 às 17:27)

A máxima por cá foi de *29.7ºC*

Agora estão 29,1ºC, 48%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 17:39)

O céu neste momento, já com poeiras do Sahara (e libélulas que voam até várias dezenas de metros acima do solo)


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2014 às 18:49)

Dia quente por aqui, até já dá preguiça andar na rua depois do almoço.
Hoje
Máxima *31* | Mínima *17* °C
actual:26.1°C
Humidade61%


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 19:18)

Muita gente na praia hoje, principalmente a partir do meio da tarde, neblina das ondas, pó atmosférico e um ambiente pouco saudável para a respiração.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2014 às 19:31)

Máxima de 27,7ºC e humidade mínima de 54% , neste momento 25,2ºC e 64%.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2014 às 19:33)

StormRic disse:


> Assiste-se neste momento em Carcavelos a uma invasão de libélulas! São aos milhares (não estou a brincar) por hectare!
> Junto ao horizonte o céu está amarelado.



Quanto tempo durou essa situação... aqui no Algarve não vi nada igual.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2014 às 19:35)

o mais normal quando aparecem estas vagas de ar vindo do deserto são os mosquitos.


----------



## Prates (19 Out 2014 às 20:04)

Por aqui está calor e o vento nulo, nem uma folha mexe.
Com o pó que há no ar, dá para um pôr-do-sol mais alaranjado.



Sunset by Mauro Prates, on Flickr
Ainda deu para ver estas nuvens com uma formação engraçada que durou muito pouco.



Clouds by Mauro Prates, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 20:14)

Agreste disse:


> Quanto tempo durou essa situação... aqui no Algarve não vi nada igual.





Agreste disse:


> o mais normal quando aparecem estas vagas de ar vindo do deserto são os mosquitos.



Foram várias vagas, a última ao pôr-do-sol, tenho fotos em que parece que o sensor está cheio de manchas mas são as libélulas próximas desfocadas. Nem um mosquito! As libélulas são predadoras dos mosquitos, quando aparecem aqui desaparecem os mosquitos todos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 20:28)

Pôr-do-sol hoje mais colorido e com nuvens médias e altas variadas:


----------



## Microburst (19 Out 2014 às 20:46)

StormRic disse:


> Assiste-se neste momento em Carcavelos a uma invasão de libélulas! São aos milhares (não estou a brincar) por hectare!
> Junto ao horizonte o céu está amarelado.




Por aqui foi a mesma coisa, vinham de Sul/Sueste e começaram a aparecer sobretudo a partir das 17h quando a temperatura atingiu os 30,1ºC. Engraçado foi também terem aparecido nos vidros algumas formigas de asas...


----------



## Microburst (19 Out 2014 às 20:47)

StormRic disse:


> Pôr-do-sol hoje mais colorido e com nuvens médias e altas variadas:




Lindas fotos como de costume. Já se nota bem alguma poeirada no ar


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 21:15)

Microburst disse:


> Lindas fotos como de costume. Já se nota bem alguma poeirada no ar



Obrigado . As poeiras a ajudar a colorir. Segundo as previsões vai intensificar-se a concentração de poeiras para 2ª e 3ª, só lá para 5ª vai limpar.
http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 21:19)

Microburst disse:


> Por aqui foi a mesma coisa, vinham de Sul/Sueste e começaram a aparecer sobretudo a partir das 17h quando a temperatura atingiu os 30,1ºC. Engraçado foi também terem aparecido nos vidros algumas formigas de asas...



Precisamente, foi por volta dessa hora e devia estar essa temperatura por aqui.
Nesta foto vêem-se várias http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-outubro-2014.7882/page-85#post-451768
As formigas de asas não vi, talvez por estar num terceiro andar, não sei se elas voam tão alto.


----------



## jorgeanimal (19 Out 2014 às 21:51)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém viu alguma actividade eléctrica no litoral sul ou centro??
> Ou os detectores do IPMA estão a detectar "demais" ou as SST's estão a pregar a partida aos modelos, mas inclino-me mais para a primeira hipótese.


Foi um grande espetáculo luminoso. Pena o vidro do carro estar muito embaciado.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 21:58)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Foi um grande espetáculo luminoso. Pena o vidro do carro estar muito embaciado.



 Eu bem me parecia que devia ter ido ao Cabo da Roca...  Todas essas descargas em frente ao litoral oeste estão confirmadas por outros sites com detecção, a minha dúvida era se conseguiam ser vistas da costa.Obrigado pela informação!

(Já as outras a sul ou mesmo aqui ao pé foram falsas)


----------



## Microburst (19 Out 2014 às 22:10)

StormRic disse:


> Precisamente, foi por volta dessa hora e devia estar essa temperatura por aqui.
> Nesta foto vêem-se várias http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-outubro-2014.7882/page-85#post-451768
> As formigas de asas não vi, talvez por estar num terceiro andar, não sei se elas voam tão alto.




Assim visto até parecia um helicóptero vindo de Tires que ia dar uma voltinha para ver os bikinis na Caparica.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2014 às 22:19)

Logo agora que pensava que me tinha livrado dos mosquitos, vem aí mais calor e bem intenso...

*Temp. atual: 23,8ºC* Boa noite de Verão 
Humidade baixou dos 100% aos 30%. 
Também gostava de ir à praia esta semana... 
Amanhã já dão 30ºC para a Amadora.

Alguém viu se alguma localidade chegou perto dos 35ºC?


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2014 às 22:32)

StormRic disse:


> Assiste-se neste momento em Carcavelos a uma invasão de libélulas! São aos milhares (não estou a brincar) por hectare!
> Junto ao horizonte o céu está amarelado.



De novo...

confirma-se essa nuvem de libelulas na costa vicentina. Há quem as tivesse visto em Aljezur.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 23:00)

Poente "manchado" por insectos (a maior parte libélulas):





como a objectiva tem uma profundidade de campo muito reduzida e estava focada para infinito, tudo o que está mais perto, nomeadamente os insectos, aparecem desfocados 

Assim já se vêem menos (porque ficam pequeninos nesta redução):


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2014 às 23:01)

Boas noites,

Que noite espectacular.






Da Serra das Minas a Alcabideche o termometro variou  entre os 21ºC e 23ºC.
Os 23ºC apareceram assim que cheguei a Alcabideche.

Nos vales o vento leste é indiferente, predomina a inversão térmica como é natural.
Seiça, Ourem segue nos 14,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2014 às 23:55)

Boa noite. 

Dia sensacional, com máxima de *28,6ºC*.

Por agora sigo ainda com uns fantásticos *23,8ºC* de temperatura. Humidade nos 51% e pressão nos 1018 hPa.

Vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2014 às 00:07)

StormRic disse:


> com que programa juntas as fotos para fazer o vídeo? (esse é o meu objectivo neste momento, arranjar um programa desses)


Trabalho com Blender e por algum motivo acho que me é mais fácil meter lá, fazer render e só ter de carregar o vídeo, do que usar o youtube para isso. Também acho que a música é só um adereço, portanto 



StormRic disse:


> O céu neste momento, já com poeiras do Sahara (e libélulas que voam até várias dezenas de metros acima do solo)


Esta tarde em Vila Nova de Milfontes (Litoral Sul), era super perceptível! Além disso, estou com uma alergia enorme à pala dessas poeiras 
E... se dizem que só desaparecem 5f, acho que vou hibernar.


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Out 2014 às 01:19)

StormRic disse:


> Muita gente na praia hoje, principalmente a partir do meio da tarde, neblina das ondas, pó atmosférico e um ambiente pouco saudável para a respiração.



Acho que vi alguém a tirar fotos , quando passava de bike na estrada da torre e parei um pouco a observar e também onde está esse espectacular "palco", era sensivelmente 17:45 h.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 01:46)

21,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2014 às 01:55)

Sem esforçar muito a memória, arriscaria no início de madrugada mais quente desde meados de Junho.

Sigo com *22,6ºC* e 58% de humidade.

Amanhã será dia de praia.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Out 2014 às 04:11)

Por aqui hoje a temperatura não ultrapassou os 27 graus.. agora estão 21.. Uma autêntica noite de verão


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2014 às 08:44)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *21,2ºC*!  

Por agora sigo com 21,5ºC e 42% de humidade.

Céu muito nublado por Altocumulus, vento fraco do quadrante Este, e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Out 2014 às 10:00)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu azul sem vento e temperatura de 21,5º. Bastante agradável. Vamos lá ver se não torramos durante a hora de almoço ...


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (20 Out 2014 às 10:54)

Uma manhã de Verão. Para meu desgosto! Muahhahaha...
Vento praticamente nulo.

Dados actuais (Mafra - 10h45):

T= *24,7ºC*
Humidade 42%
Cobertura de nuvens: 19%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 0%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0,0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0,0

Visibilidade de 14 km
Índice de UV = moderado: *5* de *12*

Vento= NE - 6,1 km/h (Rajadas de 9,1 km/h)
PA= 1019 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h51
Pôr do Sol: 18h52

Lua: idade de 26.3 dias e luminosidade de 11,4%.
Próxima Lua Nova:* 3 noites* (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente: *11 noites* (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: *17 noites* (6 Nov - 22:23)
Quarto Minguante: *25 noites* (14 Nov - 15:15)

*Solstício de Inverno: *21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Out 2014 às 11:07)

Lisboa com calor, sol, poeiras e libélulas....


----------



## Sentry (20 Out 2014 às 11:17)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Lisboa com calor, sol, poeiras e libélulas....


Bom estado do tempo para tirares umas fotos no Terreiro do Paço junto ao rio  Abraço aqui de Évora :P


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2014 às 11:33)

Mínima de 20,4ºC e a areia do Sahara já anda pelo céu estão já 24,1ºC e vento fraco de SE. Vamos lá ver como será o pôr do sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 11:41)

Boas,

Calor, *25,4ºC* e apenas *43% HR*.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2014 às 13:19)

Boas

Mínima de 18,8ºC

Agora estão 28,0ºC, 53%Hr, 1018,5hpa e vento praticamente nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 13:20)

*27,9ºC
36 % HR

*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2014 às 13:22)

Extremamente agradável manhã de praia, mesmo por Sintra. Com Lestada, até as mais gélidas praias se tornam paradisíacas. 

Sigo com *26,7ºC* e 32% de humidade. 1021 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 13:57)

A temperatura estabilizou, nos 27,6ºC
A humidade  segue nos 40%.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2014 às 15:31)

30.7ºC actuais e céu pouco nublado com tons esbranquiçados.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 15:38)

Sigo com *28,1ºC*

Muito calor em *Torres Vedras*:* 32,1ºC.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2014 às 16:40)

Por aqui mais um dia bem quentinho...
actual: 31
Máxima *31*| Mínima *16* °C


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 17:16)

AndréFrade disse:


> 30.7ºC actuais e céu pouco nublado com tons esbranquiçados.



O mesmo aqui. Vento Leste fraco mas bem definido, insectos, esse céu com alguns cirros.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 17:27)

Dados dos últimos  2 dias aqui da minha localização, Alcabideche(Cascais) cota 119 m.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 18:18)

A concentração de cirrus na direcção do poente está a aumentar. Houve um pico de densidade da vaga de insectos até há um hora atrás, agora dimimui. O céu está acastanhado junto ao horizonte. Dois *sundogs*.

O vento rodou para oeste neste momento e a temperatura desceu acentuadamente.
Os cirrus divergem e movimentam-se de sudoeste para nordeste. Estão a aumentar consideravelmente a sua extensão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2014 às 18:37)

Temp. máxima às 16h, com* 28,4ºC*
Tem. minima: *18,9ºC
*
Vento não ultrapassa os 10km/h, humidade a rondar os 50% e amanhã vem ainda mais calor  

Parece que voltamos ao Verão até ao fim de Novembro 
O mar teima a não baixar dos 20ºC, bons dias de praia.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 18:54)

Vai arrefecendo.
*22,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 18:59)

Graças às poeiras que funcionaram como filtro, foi possível ver a olho nu a gigantesca mancha solar AR2192 ao pôr-do-sol
http://spaceweather.com/images2014/20oct14/sunspot_anim.gif?PHPSESSID=os00mgqb75lrm04tf3sgnklbi4
http://spaceweather.com/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2014 às 19:04)

Enquanto que em praticamente toda a região de Lisboa foram registadas mínimas tropicais, aqui a temperatura mínima foi _bastante_ baixa: *16,7ºC*.

*Mínima em Caneças:* 20,1ºC (265m).
*Mínima em Fanhões:* 18,7ºC (150m).
*Mínima em Loures:* 16,7ºC (20m).







Conclui-se assim que, por estas bandas, ocorreu inversão térmica.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 19:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Enquanto que em praticamente toda a região de Lisboa foram registadas mínimas tropicais, aqui a temperatura mínima foi _bastante_ baixa: *16,7ºC*.
> 
> Em Caneças a mínima foi de 20,1ºC, sinal de que ocorreu inversão térmica por estas bandas.



O teu registo foi feito a quantos metros acima da linha de água mais próxima?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2014 às 19:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> O teu registo foi feito a quantos metros acima da linha de água mais próxima?



A linha de água mais relevante mais próxima fica a uns 500m daqui, e fica a ~10m de altitude, portanto respondendo à tua pergunta, uns 10 metros acima


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 19:34)

A mancha solar AR2192 observada há pouco:









Esta mancha colossal tem 20% de probabilidades de produzir nova erupção de classe X.
Ontem já tinha produzido uma mas não estava ainda dirigida para a Terra como agora.
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erupção_solar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Out 2014 às 19:40)

WOW! Brutal vizinho!
  

Nota-se perfeitamente o muito pó que está na atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 19:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> WOW! Brutal vizinho!
> 
> 
> Nota-se perfeitamente o muito pó que está na atmosfera.



Obrigado vizinho 
O termo adequado para a sensação durante a tarde de hoje é "doentia" 





Até o *sundog* estava apagado pela poeira. É uma pena as libélulas não atacarem também as moscas. Hoje houve de tudo na nuvem de insectos.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 20:26)

18:25 (corriji) o minuto exacto em que o vento rodou para o quadrante Oeste (ONO), depois de ter estado calmo durante bastante tempo na sequência de soprar fraco de Leste o dia todo.
Altura em que os cirrus vindos de sudoeste já raiavam todo o céu.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2014 às 20:49)

A máxima de hoje aqui foi de *30,4ºC*

Agora estão 23,6ºC e 66%Hr


----------



## DaniFR (20 Out 2014 às 21:12)

Boa noite

Por aqui a máxima foi de *29,4ºC*. 
Mínima de *14,5ºC*.

Temperatura actual: *19ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 22:06)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir graças ao aumento da intensidade do vento.
*23,6ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 22:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> A temperatura tem vindo a subir graças ao aumento da intensidade do vento.
> *23,6ºC*.



melhor que no verão... uma noite magnífica também aqui  e nem há mosquitos ou melgas, graças às libélulas!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2014 às 22:29)

StormRic disse:


> A mancha solar AR2192 observada há pouco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantástico! 

Muito bem apanhado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2014 às 22:50)

StormRic disse:


> A mancha solar AR2192 observada há pouco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qual é a camera que tens?


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2014 às 22:55)

O que é interessante, e de pasmar, é que dentro daquela "bolinha" preta cabem cerca de 10 planetas Terra! 
Dá que pensar, realmente, nas verdadeiras, e gigantescas, dimensões da nossa estrela.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2014 às 00:19)

João Pedro disse:


> O que é interessante, e de pasmar, é que dentro daquela "bolinha" preta cabem cerca de 10 planetas Terra!
> Dá que pensar, realmente, nas verdadeiras, e gigantescas, dimensões da nossa estrela.


mesmo! Quase que é impossivel acreditar O.o


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 00:50)

Dados actuais:

*21,7ºC*
*66% HR*


Seiça,Ourem segue nos 13,3ºC, lá é que se está bem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2014 às 06:06)

Bom dia.

Hoje por aqui está mais fresco que ontem. Dados actuais:

*Aqui:* 16,3ºC.
*Caneças:* 23,3ºC.

Inversão térmica bem mais acentuada hoje.


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Out 2014 às 09:07)

Marquês de Pombal, céu azul, sem vento e 18º.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 10:40)

Boas,

Por aqui, a manhã segue com números redondos:

*25,0ºC
50% HR*


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2014 às 12:21)

Boas

Mínima de 17,0ºC

Hoje mais um dia quente e estão agora 26,6ºC, 57%Hr e vento praticamente inexistente


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2014 às 13:33)

A temperatura mínima de ontem acabou por ficar mesmo nos *21,2ºC*! Não me recordo de uma mínima tão alta nos últimos anos, sendo o valor mais próximo, de 20,7ºC, no dia 13 de Outubro de 2011.

---

Por hoje, mínima igualmente espantosa, com *20,5ºC* (na estação do Cacém [ISINTRAA2] foi de 21,9ºC!!).

De momento sigo com uns sensacionais *28,8ºC*, e apenas 29% de humidade.

É Verão, verdadeiramente!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2014 às 13:38)

28,5ºC, cadê Outubro do século XIX ?


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2014 às 14:12)

Sigo já com 29,7ºC  o vento quase nulo ajuda a tornar o ar bastante abafado!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 14:28)

27,9ºC
51% HR

Que calor em Torres Vedras*,33,3ºC*, a bater certo com a previsão do Arome.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 15:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> qual é a camera que tens?



Canon 700D e nestas fotos com objectiva Canon 55-250mm. O sensor não é topo de gama, especialmente quanto ao ruído. Observa-se uma relação directa de aumento do ruído com a humidade atmosférica (aliás isto é comum acontecer) mas neste sensor o efeito nota-se muito, de tal modo que em situações de alta humidade o ruído em ISO 100 parece o de ISO 400. Claro que podia reduzi-lo na edição mas perde-se inevitavelmente detalhe e textura. Sonho: 5D Mk III ou semelhante


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Out 2014 às 15:35)

Boa tarde,
Hora de almoço agradável na Avenida da Liberdade. O termómetro do telemóvel marcava uns agradáveis 26º cerca das 13h. O céu azul estava coberto por uma fina camada de nuvens e corria uma brisa simpática  Assim:













Mário Barros disse:


> 28,5ºC, cadê Outubro do século XIX ?



Outubro do sec. XIX??? What happened???


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 15:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> mesmo! Quase que é impossivel acreditar O.o



Off-topic: 10 Terras considerando o diâmetro, portanto "caber" mesmo seriam 100 Terras; está praticamente do tamanho de Jupiter neste momento. E à medida que o Sol vai rodando começa a "olhar" directamente para nós. É quase certo que vai produzir nova erupção, esperemos que não seja de classe X ou teremos perturbações nas comunicações. Certo será o espectáculo de auroras nas altas latitudes. A acompanhar aqui http://spaceweather.com/


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 16:04)

A máxima de ontem já foi batida,sigo com *28,4ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 16:14)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Hora de almoço agradável na Avenida da Liberdade. O termómetro do telemóvel marcava uns agradáveis 26º cerca das 13h. O céu azul estava coberto por uma fina camada de nuvens e corria uma brisa simpática  Assim:



 parece agradável sim, mas aqui em Carcavelos continua "doentio" de sol, calor húmido e atmosfera "suja", isto apesar de, bastante mais cedo do que ontem, o vento ter rodado para o quadrante Oeste, embora fraco.






À hora da foto: vento nulo, as bandeiras estão caídas, mas ao largo a vela ainda conseguia deslocar-se lentamente para oeste.

Mar calmo e com boa ondulação de fundo (engana pois as ondas rebentam com força, especialmente nas rochas do forte) e surfistas a condizer.

Nem uma gaivota, claro, mas ouvem-se muitos pássaros (especialmente de madrugada...); realce para a vegetação viçosa a brotar explosivamente (pudera, terrenos que estavam ensopados levam agora com esta injecção de energia solar...).

As libélulas ainda não chegaram ou se calhar o vento ligeiro de oeste afastou-as daqui.

Neblina e poeira, cirrus dispersos em céu esbranquiçado/acastanhado perto do horizonte, muito calor e moscas completam o panorama.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2014 às 16:51)




----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 17:33)

A temperatura mantem-se elevada.
*28,0ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2014 às 17:46)

Temperatura actual de 28.2ºC e humidade relativa em subida (62%).

Céu esbranquiçado/amarelado por nuvens altas e poeira. Hoje o pôr do sol vai ser bonito de se ver


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Out 2014 às 18:24)

Aqui pelas Caldas a temperatura ás 14:30 bateu nos 30 graus.. 
Agora está a poeirada que se vê.....












Mais uma..






Ate ficar "afogado" no meio do pó..


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 18:42)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Aqui pelas Caldas a temperatura ás 14:30 bateu nos 30 graus..
> Agora está a poeirada que se vê.....
> 
> 
> ...



Igualzinho aqui 

Mas o sol agora escondeu-se atrás da poeirada e dos cirrus espessos do horizonte, não se vai ver o ocaso.

Vento nulo, cheiro intenso a maresia, temperatura em queda acentuada (4º em uma hora), humidade a aumentar, 55%. Sente-se bem mais fresco o ar.

As ondas continuam bem formadas, muitos surfistas e bodyboarders.


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Out 2014 às 18:43)

StormRic disse:


> Igualzinho aqui
> 
> 
> Igualzinho aqui
> ...


Pois foi.. na minha ultima foto ja não ha sol!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2014 às 18:49)

O sol já se foi e estão 27,7ºC com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 18:53)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Pois foi.. na minha ultima foto ja não ha sol!



 nem cores este poente tem.
A camada de poeira está acumulada nos níveis baixos.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 18:56)

AndréFrade disse:


> Temperatura actual de 28.2ºC e humidade relativa em subida (62%).
> 
> Céu esbranquiçado/amarelado por nuvens altas e poeira. Hoje o pôr do sol vai ser bonito de se ver



pois... isso também pensava eu! Tudo cinzento agora, está... tétrico! A neblina está a invadir à superfície...


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2014 às 19:03)

Final de tarde com muita poeira e nuvens altas:


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2014 às 19:25)

Máxima de *30,5ºC*! 

Sigo com 25,0ºC e 40% actuais. Vento fraco/nulo e 1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2014 às 19:31)

Máxima de 30,2ºC, no jardim já estão 25ºC na minha estação 27,0ºC .


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2014 às 20:17)

Boas

Máxima de *31,4ºC *

Agora ainda estão 26,4ºC está um ar mesmo muito pesado e abafado!!


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 20:20)

AndréFrade disse:


>



 Boa! Ainda conseguiste tirar à mancha. Eu quando ia para tirar, convencido de que estava na altura certa para a luz do sol estar filtrada pela poeira, tinha desaparecido engolido pelas poeiras e cirrus 
Amanhã estará virada para cá, esperemos que não seja nessa altura a erupção.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2014 às 20:21)

StormRic disse:


> Canon 700D e nestas fotos com objectiva Canon 55-250mm. O sensor não é topo de gama, especialmente quanto ao ruído. Observa-se uma relação directa de aumento do ruído com a humidade atmosférica (aliás isto é comum acontecer) mas neste sensor o efeito nota-se muito, de tal modo que em situações de alta humidade o ruído em ISO 100 parece o de ISO 400. Claro que podia reduzi-lo na edição mas perde-se inevitavelmente detalhe e textura. Sonho: 5D Mk III ou semelhante


eu devo comprar a 1000D com objetiva de 55-300mm, achas que é bom para tirar fotos de paisagens?


----------



## Microburst (21 Out 2014 às 20:25)

Boa noite,

Não vale a pena estar a repetir o que já vários colegas aqui escreveram, mas foi mais um dia quente e de sensação doentia. 

Por esta altura em Cacilhas junto ao Tejo estão 26,7ºC, e de há meia-hora para cá que estamos debaixo de uma valente infestação de melgas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2014 às 20:32)

Também reparei nas poeiras! Estava sempre uma camada amarelada em cima do sol e mal se via o sol! Do lado oposto ao sol estava sempre um céu azul carregado. Os cirrus estavam muito espessos agora à tarde e ainda por cima com a poeira cada vez menos se via o sol. Apesar disso temperaturas continuam bastantes altas! 

Máxima aqui foi de *31,8ºC!* de acordo com a estação do IPMA
Minima chegou aos *19,5ºC*
*Vento? *Máximo foi 8km/h e a média quase nula 
Neste momento ainda estão *26ºC
Mais um belo dia de "Verão".

Off-topic*
Estava a habituar-me a este calor até que vi decorações de natal à venda e a Amadora já está a trabalhar nas iluminações...Fiquei surpreendido porque pensei que estavamos no "Verão", não estava mesmo à espera.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2014 às 20:35)

Bem disse que era provável o tempo ficar assim até ao final do mês.... A análise final do mês vai ser muito estranha, deve ser considerado como chuvoso e como seco... VENTO CONTINUA FRACO 




Temperaturas mal baixam dos 25ºC, e quem diria que daqui a 2 meses é o natal...
Acho que finalmente posso dizer que o resto do mês de Outubro é melhor que o Verão todo em Lisboa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2014 às 20:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Hoje por aqui está mais fresco que ontem. Dados actuais:
> 
> ...



Aqui a temperatura pouco baixou, a temperatura mínima fixou-se nos *16,0ºC*.

Em Caneças baixou até aos 21,1ºC.

--

Sigo com 21,5ºC, céu aparentemente limpo (apenas a camada de poeira saariana) e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 20:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> eu devo comprar a 1000D com objetiva de 55-300mm, achas que é bom para tirar fotos de paisagens?



O corpo é, mas a objectiva para paisagem é pouco adequada, o ângulo de vista mesmo em 55mm é apenas 23º (um palmo de um braço esticado mais ou menos). Só que acho que não existe lente 55-300, não será 55-250 (ou 18-55)?


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 20:50)

O poente que se pôde arranjar hoje  (a culpa é das poeiras!)


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 21:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Off-topic*
> Estava a habituar-me a este calor até que vi decorações de natal à venda e a Amadora já está a trabalhar nas iluminações...Fiquei surpreendido porque pensei que estavamos no "Verão", não estava mesmo à espera.



Também podemos pensar que estamos no Brasil... :assobio:


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2014 às 21:18)

Sigo com *25,1ºC*, 33% de humidade e vento fraco do quadrante Este.

É indescritível a sensação de prazer, andando na rua. Uma fantástica _noite de ananases_.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 21:31)

Gilmet disse:


> _noite de ananases_.


 essa não conhecia...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 21:41)

Boas noites,

De facto está impressionante, registo neste momento *25,5ºC*!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 22:05)

Como tem sido habitual nestes ultimos dias, os vales arrefecem rapidamente.
4 exemplos.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2014 às 22:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como tem sido habitual nestes ultimos dias, os vales arrefecem rapidamente.
> 4 exemplos.



Mesmo aqui o padrão de arrefecimento já é diferente, o calor acumulado pelos solos é pouco, nos sítios onde existe alguma vegetação/espaço verde já se nota diferença.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 22:52)

Dados de hoje:* 20,2ºC* / *28,6ºC*
Finalmente calhou-me uma minima tropical. 

Tactual: *24,7ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2014 às 23:50)

StormRic disse:


> O corpo é, mas a objectiva para paisagem é pouco adequada, o ângulo de vista mesmo em 55mm é apenas 23º (um palmo de um braço esticado mais ou menos). Só que acho que não existe lente 55-300, não será 55-250 (ou 18-55)?





StormRic disse:


> O poente que se pôde arranjar hoje  (a culpa é das poeiras!)



Na informação dizia 55-300mm, mas então quer dizer que a melhor objetiva para paisagens é a 18-55mm?
Ahahaha "a culpa é das poeiras"


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 00:07)

T: *24,1ºC*
HR: *44%*


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2014 às 00:17)

Alguém tem alguma teoria porque é que a Amadora chegou hoje aos 32ºC enquanto que em Lisboa (Geofisico) e (Gago Coutinho) mal chegou aos 27ºC? E normalmente a Amadora só costuma ser mais 1 ou 2ºC do que em Lisboa...

Edit: Será erro das estações do IPMA? Nas estações wunderground, as de Lisboa chegaram quase aos 30ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2014 às 00:35)

Desculpem estar a falar muito, mas era só para dizer que as temperaturas dos últimos dias já estabeleceram novos recordes, o dia de ontem (21/10), o recorde da máxima para Lisboa foi de *25ºC* em 1985, passou para *29ºC*... Acho que nas outras localidades também deve ter acontecido o mesmo

PS: Porque é que a estação de Amareleja nunca funciona? Aliás muitas estações


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (22 Out 2014 às 01:27)

Boa noite...de Verão!

Dados actuais (Mafra - 01h25):

T= *19,6ºC*
Humidade 49%
Cobertura de nuvens: 19%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 0%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0,0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0,0

Visibilidade de 12 km
Índice de UV = baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento= N - 3,1 km/h (Rajadas de 4,1 km/h)
PA= 1026 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h53
Pôr do Sol: 18h49

Lua: idade de 27. dias e luminosidade de 3,4%.
Próxima Lua Nova:* próxima noite* (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente: *9 noites* (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia:*13 noites* (6 Nov - 22:23)
Quarto Minguante: *22 noites* (14 Nov - 15:15)

*Solstício de Inverno: *21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Out 2014 às 01:37)

Por aqui arrefeceu bastante.. apenas 15 graus!


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 06:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém tem alguma teoria porque é que a Amadora chegou hoje aos 32ºC enquanto que em Lisboa (Geofisico) e (Gago Coutinho) mal chegou aos 27ºC? E normalmente a Amadora só costuma ser mais 1 ou 2ºC do que em Lisboa...
> 
> Edit: Será erro das estações do IPMA? Nas estações wunderground, as de Lisboa chegaram quase aos 30ºC



Proximidade do rio deve ser a causa da diferença, uma vez que o vento tem soprado do rio. A situação das estações urbanas é bastante complicada de ser normalizada, porque o "nível do solo" são as ruas e as estações não podem estar nas ruas, estão muitas vezes em terraços ou telhados; a do Geofísico estava junto ao Observatório no topo do Jardim Botânico, não sei se lá continua; a Gago Coutinho está numa zona aberta, livre de aquecimento por reflexão de edifícios. A direcção do vento é o factor principal para diferenças que pareçam menos normais, penso eu, porque não tivemos uma situação de Leste muitas vezes este verão.

off-topic: sim, dentro das objectivas baratas a 18-55 é das melhores, aliás acompanha quase sempre todas as câmaras DSLR da Canon que não sjam topos de gama.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 06:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Desculpem estar a falar muito, mas era só para dizer que as temperaturas dos últimos dias já estabeleceram novos recordes, o dia de ontem (21/10), o recorde da máxima para Lisboa foi de *25ºC* em 1985, passou para *29ºC*... Acho que nas outras localidades também deve ter acontecido o mesmo
> 
> PS: Porque é que a estação de Amareleja nunca funciona? Aliás muitas estações



O recorde da máxima de Outubro para Lisboa não pode ser só 25º, deve haver aí um lapso, se calhar até é 35º. Assim de repente encontrei isto por exemplo:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predefinição:Clima_Lisboa
25º seria para Novembro.

As estações não funcionam porque não há verbas suficientes para cuidados de manutenção nem pessoal para o fazer se calhar . Pontualmente pode haver outras razões, também já desisti de compreender mas não de lamentar.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2014 às 07:57)

Ainda nem 8h são e já estou com 24,9ºC , mínima de 22,3ºC.

Nascer do sol Marroquino. Saiu com efeito porque o pó não é suficiente .


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 08:06)

Boas,

Minima: *19,6ºC*
Actual: *20,3ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2014 às 10:35)

StormRic disse:


> O recorde da máxima de Outubro para Lisboa não pode ser só 25º, deve haver aí um lapso, se calhar até é 35º. Assim de repente encontrei isto por exemplo:
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predefinição:Clima_Lisboa
> 25º seria para Novembro.



Basta consultar o recente post do Vince Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2014


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 13:01)

Boas,

Que calor brutal.
Tactual: *30,7ºC*
HR: *27 %*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2014 às 13:06)

StormRic disse:


> essa não conhecia...



Foi uma expressão primeiramente utilizada há uns anos pelo membro nimboestrato, achei engraçada e desde aí nunca mais me esqueci. 

---

Madrugada com toneladas de prazer meteorológico: atingi os *26,3ºC* às *3:19*, se já é um valor difícil mesmo para o Verão, para este mês, e num estado já tão avançado, é sem dúvida uma situação para recordar.

A mínima ficou nos *21,8ºC*.

Por agora, continuam as surpresas. Sigo já com *30,1ºC* de temperatura! 

23% de humidade, 1027 hPa de pressão e céu coberto por uma espessa camada de poeira.

Sinto-me nas _Arábias_.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2014 às 13:15)

Boas

Mínima tropical também por aqui, ficou nos 20,9ºC não é record para Outubro uma vez que em 2011 tive também mínimas tropicais mas logo no inicio do mês e não no fim do mês como agora!

Neste momento sigo com 29,1ºC, 48%Hr, 1024,8hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2014 às 14:06)

30,4ºC e vento fraco de NNE, se rodar para NNW com alguma sorte ainda vai refrescar .


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 14:09)

Não esperava tanto calor.
*31,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 16:14)

Neste momento em Carcavelos devemos estar no pico da insalubridade atmosférica. A poeira que também está misturada com neblina, inclusive das ondas provavelmente, reduz a visibilidade e nota-se de um lado para o outro da rua.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 16:22)

Dados de hoje: *19,6ºC* / *31,5ºC*
________

Entretanto, surgiram 3 estações meteorológicas amadoras no Wunderground, Igreja Nova(Mafra),Fanhões(Loures),Sampaio(Sesimbra).
A de Fanhões promete ter registos nocturnos bem gélidos, estou curioso para ver os dados já desta madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 16:37)

Hoje às 14 horas: paradoxo de não haver pescadores nas rochas do forte por causa das ondas, mas ao largo as águas calmas possibilitarem a presença de pequenos botes de pesca; ondulação de fundo mas vento nulo. Poeira e neblina, nem se vê o Cabo Espichel.






Há momentos, na direcção de Cascais (quase oculta):


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Out 2014 às 19:14)

Dia quente e desagradavelmente desconfortável aqui por Lisboa. Na Baixa - Praça dos Restauradores - cerca das 17h30m ainda estava um ambiente pastoso com céu azul mas com laivos brancos que mais faziam lembrar fumo do que núvens. Assim:


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Out 2014 às 19:23)

Gilmet disse:


> Foi uma expressão primeiramente utilizada há uns anos pelo membro nimboestrato, achei engraçada e desde aí nunca mais me esqueci.



Perdoem todos o _off topic_ pois que o autor original (ou original autor) bem o merece  Então cá vai:

*Está de ananases...*
*(...) entrei no quarto atordoado com bagas de suor na face.E debalde rebuscava desesperadamente uma outra frase sobre o calor, bem trabalhada,toda cintilante e nova. E nada...Só me acudiam sordidezes paralelas em calão teimoso:
-É de rachar, está de ananases,derrete os untos. (...).
( Eça de Queiróz , A correpondência de Fradique Mendes).*


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2014 às 19:34)

StormRic disse:


> O recorde da máxima de Outubro para Lisboa não pode ser só 25º, deve haver aí um lapso, se calhar até é 35º. Assim de repente encontrei isto por exemplo:
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predefinição:Clima_Lisboa
> 25º seria para Novembro.
> 
> As estações não funcionam porque não há verbas suficientes para cuidados de manutenção nem pessoal para o fazer se calhar . Pontualmente pode haver outras razões, também já desisti de compreender mas não de lamentar.


Mas eu estou a falar do próprio dia, como disse, no dia 21/10 a máxima recorde foi de 25ºC em Lisboa, agora de Outubro acredito que tenha sido 35ºC. Pelo menos é o que diz no site


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2014 às 19:38)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje às 14 horas: paradoxo de não haver pescadores nas rochas do forte por causa das ondas, mas ao largo as águas calmas possibilitarem a presença de pequenos botes de pesca; ondulação de fundo mas vento nulo. Poeira e neblina, nem se vê o Cabo Espichel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Off-topic:* Olha a 106! Imagino que no Verão deves ver umas 200 pessoas a sairem desse autocarro a cada 20 minutos


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2014 às 19:38)

Boas

Máxima de *31,6ºC*

Agora estão ainda 27,3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2014 às 19:54)

Já sabia que a Amadora ia quase chegar a 34ºC, quem teve lá sabe a sensação do calor que estava, parecia que estavamos num dia de Verão do Alentejo...
Céu muito "nublado" hoje, mas apenas por cirrus e poeira à mistura, que nem fazem sombra.

*Temp. máxima: 33,5ºC
Temp. minima: 20,8ºC*

Até me riu com a média do vento: *0km/h*, daí estar quase a fritar quando eram 15 horas. 
Pressão atmosférica quase que chegou aos 1025 hPa e humidade também baixou significativamente.
Amadora mais uma vez 5ºC acima do registado em Lisboa.

É impressionante como a temperatura do mar ainda continua cima dos 20ºC!
*Temperaturas máximas acima dos 25ºC até 31 de Outubro, de acordo com a previsão. *Desde que não chegue aos 33ºC outra vez, já fico contente


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Out 2014 às 19:58)

Mais um dia de calor por aqui.
Máxima *33*| Mínima *16* °C
actual: 25.8°C
Humidade54%


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2014 às 20:19)

Boa noite

Penso que hoje está a ser o dia mais quente por aqui, sigo ainda com uns calorosos 25,7ºC.

A mínima foi o que tem sido costume, *16,1ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 21:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas eu estou a falar do próprio dia, como disse, no dia 21/10 a máxima recorde foi de 25ºC em Lisboa, agora de Outubro acredito que tenha sido 35ºC. Pelo menos é o que diz no site



Peço desculpa, não percebi que te referias ao próprio dia. Acho que esses máximos dia a dia não estão acessíveis, será preciso ter acesso a todo o banco de dados do IPMA e extrair esses extremos para cada estação. Ficamos realmente com a sensação de que pelo menos em termos de 3ª década de Outubro muitos redordes poderão ter sido batidos uma vez que os máximos para Outubro têm datas da primeira e segunda décadas. Eu reuni em tempos, ainda nos anos 80, muita documentação do então INMG, nomeadamente possuo todos os anuários e todas as publicações relacionadas com normais climatológicas, até àquela época obviamente. Está é tudo em papel mas não é impossível para uma dada estação fazer uma pesquisa. O agora IPMA deve ter digitalizado todos esses dados. Haverá maneira de obter esses valores junto do IPMA? Nos centros de documentação, em Algés talvez.
É realmente invulgar esperar-se pela terceira década de Outubro, passando pela primeira e pela segunda, para se encontrar os extremos da temperatura máxima.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 21:09)

Já perto do ocaso a concentração de poeiras e mesmo a nebulosidade alta dos cirrus começou a diminuir. Já se viu um pouco mais do poente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Out 2014 às 21:12)

Boa noite!
Que bafo na rua... a temperatura ainda ronda os 25ºC aqui em Carcavelos...


----------



## Rachie (22 Out 2014 às 21:32)

> *Off-topic*
> Estava a habituar-me a este calor até que vi decorações de natal à venda e a Amadora já está a trabalhar nas iluminações...Fiquei surpreendido porque pensei que estavamos no "Verão", não estava mesmo à espera.



Tenho uma casa na Reboleira e quando lá vou reparo sempre que continuam lá as iluminações desde o ano passado :-D

Não sei quanto a voces mas eu achava muita piada a um Natal brasileiro (na praia) tal como a um Natal nórdico (com tudo branquinho).
Mas como estou a ressacar por calor pode vir o brasileiro e pro ano o nórdico :-)


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 21:53)

Impressionante o bafo na rua, registo neste momento *26,2ºC*


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (22 Out 2014 às 22:06)

Até aqui, que costuma ser uma vila fresca e sempre com alguma brisa, está uma autêntica noite de Verão! Houve dias em Julho e Agosto mais frescos que esta noite. Decididamente, o calor é um dos meus maiores inimigos 

Dados actuais (Mafra - 01h25):

T= *20,1ºC*
Humidade 69%
Cobertura de nuvens: 20%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 0%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0,0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0,0

Visibilidade de 12 km
Índice de UV = baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento= N - 2,4 km/h (Rajadas de 3 km/h)
PA= 102,2 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h54
Pôr do Sol: 18h47

Lua: idade de 28.8 dias e luminosidade de 1,0%.
Próxima Lua Nova:* próxima noite* (23 Out - 22:56)
Quarto Crescente: *9 noites* (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia:*15 noites* (6 Nov - 22:23)
Quarto Minguante: *23 noites* (14 Nov - 15:15)

*Solstício de Inverno: *21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2014 às 22:08)

Ainda estão 27,1ºC, deverei ficar com a mínima mais alta de sempre em Outubro 22,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2014 às 22:40)

Máxima de *31,2ºC*!

Por agora, são *22:40* de *22 de Outubro* e sigo com *24,5ºC*. Queluz, aqui ao lado, vai nos *27,0ºC*! 

É absurdo.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2014 às 22:42)

Devo estar numa bolha de ar quente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Out 2014 às 22:50)

Carcavelos segue com 23.9ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 22:58)

Por aqui, *25,5ºC*.


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2014 às 23:00)

Atípico mesmo este tempo. Dias acima dos 30 não são estranhos em Outubro, mas sequências assim, e com este tipo de noite tropical, com calor  instalado completamente, e em que o vento do quadrante norte a esta hora é quente, tal e qual durante os episódios mais quentes em pleno verão, isso não é mesmo normal. Completa noite de ananases mesmo! Chega a ser surreal no final de Outubro estar este tipo de tempo em que o calor apenas pode aliviar quando o vento roda a SW, no culminar em baixa térmica de fortes eventos de calor... Mas não, nem isso.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2014 às 23:19)

Por aqui 20.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 23:32)

O vento aumentou de intensidade...*25,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 00:05)

Ao pôr-do-sol as poeiras até emprestaram um colorido distinto, embora depois as cores fossem deslavadas, em todo o caso mais colorido do que ontem:


----------



## homem do mar (23 Out 2014 às 00:21)

Boas por aqui noite fresca depois de mais um dia escaldante.
O tempo dever manter-se assim até a próxima segunda a partir de terça deve mudar e talvez chega capaz de chover.
ps: anda o pessoal a queixar-se de ter noites tropicais aqui é o contrário noites bens frescas a rondar os 15, 16 graus


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Out 2014 às 00:49)

Por aqui estao entre 16 e 17 graus..


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 01:09)

*24,1ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 03:08)

A madrugada  segue  tropical : 23,0 graus


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2014 às 08:44)

Mínima de 20,6ºC, neste momento 20,7ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Minima: *20,1ºC*
Actual: *21,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 12:25)

O calor de hoje está bem mais suportável, sigo com *25,0ºC*.
O céu apresenta-se mais limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2014 às 12:27)

Repare-se na descida da temperatura, mais vento do que nos outros dias e também já não há sinal das poeiras, céu completamente limpo à excepção de alguns cirrus lindos! Acho que as poeiras foi um sinal da entrada da massa de ar quente, se assim se pode dizer, agora vai acalmando... Já se aguenta mais o dia. 

Minima ficou nos *18,9ºC* e agora estão *25,7ºC *e mal deve chegar aos 30ºC


----------



## homem do mar (23 Out 2014 às 13:17)

Boas por aqui mínima de 13.5 bem fresca.
por agora está um forno lá fora 33.3 vamos ver onde isto chega é que descida da temperatura nem se vê por estes lados


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 13:26)

33,3ºC ? Como?
As estações aí na tua zona  registam  27/28ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 13:44)

*26,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2014 às 14:00)

Boas

Mínima de 18,4ºC

Agora 28,2ºC, 33%Hr e vento muito fraco de NE


----------



## homem do mar (23 Out 2014 às 14:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> 33,3ºC ? Como?
> As estações aí na tua zona  registam  27/28ºC.


já vai com 35.1 realmente  é demais mas é que está um bafo lá fora que nem achei errado.
o sensor está a sombra, deve estar avariado só pode


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 16:37)

Voltou o céu azul, as poeiras estão a diminuir, vento leste sem rodeios, humidade desceu muito, cerca de 30% aqui ao pé da praia, temperatura a subir e o sol muito forte, é preciso cuidado.
À hora da culminação (cerca das 13:40) as neblinas e poeiras estavam em acentuado decrescimento, já se via o Cabo. O vento e o mar calmo e azul continuam a ser enganadores pois persiste uma ondulação de fundo que rebenta nas rochas de forma perigosa porque inesperada. Nestas duas fotos vê-se que os pescadores estão recolhidos para o lado esquerdo mas dois jovens resolveram avançar para a zona de rochas que visivelmente estava molhada: riscos que se pagam caro por vezes.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 16:42)

Leiria 35,5º às 15 horas?? Quando todas as estações ainda não passaram dos 30º ou nem lá chegaram? A estação não deve estar a registar  bem ou o termómetro apanha sol. Leiria Aeródromo fica-se nos 29,3º.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 17:07)

Essa estação Leiria(Cidade) é para esquecer, deve estar instalada dentro de uma varanda de um apartamento. 
Lá em baixo, Aljezur, foi aos 31ºC.
_______

Humidade muito baixa, nos 28%,
T.actual: 26,3ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Out 2014 às 17:16)

Por aqui nao passou dos 27 graus..


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2014 às 17:35)

Boas

Aqui a máxima ficou nos 29,2ºC, acabou as máximas de 30 e mais...

Agora 28,3ºC


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 18:03)

O esplêndido dia azul que ficou aqui em Carcavelos, a neblina desapareceu, resta uma fina camada de poeira mal visível no horizonte. A visibilidade é agora muito boa para a Arrábida.


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Out 2014 às 18:40)

Pôr do sol no Baleal.. ja com menos poeira que nos ultimos dias..


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Out 2014 às 18:57)

Por aqui:





P


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2014 às 19:08)

Máxima chegou ao previsto, *28ºC**, *dia calmo, poucos cirrus e agradável e vai se manter assim até Domingo. Para a semana as máximas só devem chegar aos 24ºC mas nem preveem chuva 

Edit: Acabei de ver na SIC a migração das libélulas para Norte, que afirmam como ser a causa do aparecimento de tantas. Disse isto porque vi muitas imagens e pessoas a falarem sobre as libelinhas


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 22:41)

Boas,

*23,1ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2014 às 22:50)

Boa noite

Mais um dia de calor por estas bandas, embora com um pouco mais de _pureza_ na atmosfera, ou digamos, com menos poeirada.

Contudo, as noites continuam frescas, a mínima registada foi de *15,9ºC* e actualmente sigo já com 18,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 23:19)

Hoje as inversões estão mais intensas, às 22horas, a estação de Coruche já ia nos 13,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 00:37)

Dados de ontem(23-10-14): *20,1ºC* / *27,4ºC*

*T.actual: 23,1ºC !
*
Estas noites quentes já começam a fartar.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 02:12)

Aspesctos dos efeitos de refracção e reflexão que as camadas superficiais de humidade e poeira produziram na imagem do sol no ocaso:




Interpretação da sequência acima: há uma linha divisória entre duas imagens do sol, a de cima, real, e a de baixo, refractada e com reflexão total na superfície de separação das camadas. A imagem de baixo mostra na primeira foto o bordo inferior do sol invertido. Esse bordo já está abaixo do horizonte. À medida que a imagem real, acima da linha, vai descendo, a imagem abaixo da linha vai subindo.






Na segunda sequência, o bordo superior da imagem real vai descendo e está quase a desparecer. Simultâneamente a imagem refractada, abaixo da linha, ia subindo. Assim o que finalizamos por ver na última foto, é a imagem invertida do bordo superior. Há ainda uma terceira imagem, muito fina e colada à superfície do oceano e que pode ser a imagem directa através desta camada de baixo, sem reflexão. Aceitam-se outras interpretações.


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Out 2014 às 02:13)

Por aqui apenas 14 graus.. ta fresquinho!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2014 às 02:15)

Mais uma madrugada tropicalíssima. Mais uma madrugada a fazer inveja à maioria das de Verão! 

Sigo com 23,6ºC e 34% de humidade. Já atingi os *24,2ºC*.

Vento fraco a moderado de Nordeste.

---

Ontem a máxima ficou-se nos *27,7ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2014 às 08:47)

Bom dia

Esta foi a noite mais fresca desde o dia 15 de Outubro, a mínima foi de *14,8ºC*.

Sigo com 16,1ºC.

Hoje está um bom dia para os _caça-chemtrails_


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2014 às 09:45)

Já tive mais mínimas tropicais este mês que no verão todo, e praticamente tudo esta semana, já vai em 5 com a de hoje no total do mês já são 6, no verão só tive 4.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 09:47)

Boas,

Mais uma minima tropical, *21,0ºC*!

Agora: *23,3ºC
_________*

Sim, acho que temos fazer destaque às minimas, tem sido impressionante, noutros episódios de calor em Outubro, á noite arrefecia sempre alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2014 às 12:44)

Mínima de 17,2ºC

Agora céu com nuvens altas e tempo abafado estão 26,0ºC


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 17:08)

Retrocesso relativamente à limpeza do céu: cirrus e cirroestratos cobrindo 7/8, aumento da neblina e continuam a ver-se poeiras confinadas ao horizonte que está amarelado. Céu com *contrails*. Vento ENE fraco.
Diminuição da visbilidade do horizonte. Arrábida muito velada.
Imagem obtida pouco depois da culminação. Há um halo solar 22º.


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Out 2014 às 18:22)

Hoje o pôr do sol por aqui apresenta se algo "doente"..
A temperatura máxima não ultrapassou os 26 graus..


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 18:28)

Dados de hoje: 21,0ºC / 27,3ºC
Bem...estes extremos ate me fazem confusão á vista. 


Espero bem que para  a semana possa registar uma minima fria no 2ºlocal de seguimento, vamos ver.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2014 às 19:46)

27,2ºC de máxima e de momento 25,7ºC, calor e mais calor .


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2014 às 19:53)

Boas

A máxima não foi alem dos 27,6ºC ainda assim muito quente!!

Agora estão 24,9ºC, 62%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 19:54)

*24,5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2014 às 20:16)

Máxima: *28,1ºC* | Minima: *19,6ºC*

As noites tropicais continuam, mas repara-se na descida da temp. máxima. De manhã céu limpo e à tarde céu completamente nublado por cirrus.

As temperaturas altas vão continuar até Domingo até estabilizar nos 23ºC em Lisboa, e já preveem alguns períodos de chuva fraca. Para Novembro as temperaturas são capazes de ir abaixo dos 20ºC! 

A temp. da água do mar mantêm-se fiel aos 20ºC! Vento deve continuar fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2014 às 20:35)

Hoje já se notou um pouco a descida da temperatura máxima, a tarde foi marcada por nublosidade.
Máxima *30*| Mínima *17* °C

actual:20.6°C


----------



## Nuno_1010 (24 Out 2014 às 21:25)

Decorreu esta quinta-feira no Auditório do Edifício Cultural da Câmara Municipal de Peniche, promovida pela Arméria – Movimento Ambientalista de Peniche e o Rotary Clube de Peniche, um colóquio subordinado ao tema “Impactos de tempestades no Litoral Português. Tivemos a oportunidade de escutar César Andrade e Conceição Freitas, professores catedráticos do departamento de Geologia da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa, de uma maneira simples, compreensível, e sem floreados sobre os efeitos terríveis causados pelas tempestades no litoral português. A novidade foi termos ficado a saber que a Baía de Peniche de Cima está a ser monitorizada e também ficou claro, se é que alguém ainda tinha dúvidas, que quando se mexe no litoral, sem primeiro se fazerem estudos aprofundados, por quem sabe, normalmente dá asneira e essas têm sido uma constante nesta região.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 21:59)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Decorreu esta quinta-feira no Auditório do Edifício Cultural da Câmara Municipal de Peniche, promovida pela Arméria – Movimento Ambientalista de Peniche e o Rotary Clube de Peniche, um colóquio subordinado ao tema “Impactos de tempestades no Litoral Português. Tivemos a oportunidade de escutar César Andrade e Conceição Freitas, professores catedráticos do departamento de Geologia da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa, de uma maneira simples, compreensível, e sem floreados sobre os efeitos terríveis causados pelas tempestades no litoral português. A novidade foi termos ficado a saber que a Baía de Peniche de Cima está a ser monitorizada e também ficou claro, se é que alguém ainda tinha dúvidas, que quando se mexe no litoral, sem primeiro se fazerem estudos aprofundados, por quem sabe, normalmente dá asneira e essas têm sido uma constante nesta região.



Também interessante de colocar no tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/a-erosao-na-costa-portuguesa.4739/page-3


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 23:16)

*22,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2014 às 01:15)

Temperatura (0horas locais)

Alcobaça: 13,7ºC
Dunas de Mira: 14,1ºC
Coruche: 14,6ºC


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 01:57)

Poente de hoje em Carcavelos. Quando se trata de poeiras na atmosfera e a sua influência nas cores do nascer e ocaso, na baixa troposfera diminuem as cores e tendem a acastanhar; são as da alta troposfera ou mesmo estratosfera que produzem os coloridos mais espantosos. Em off-topic não posso deixar de recordar os lindíssimos poentes e crepúsculos nos meses de outono e inverno a seguir à erupção do Monte Pinatubo nas Filipinas em 15 de Junho de 1991. As cinzas foram injectadas na estratosfera e distribuídas por todo o globo, chegaram aqui à Europa Ocidental no outono e os poentes, mas sobretudo os crepúsculos, eram magnificamente rosados por vários meses.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2014 às 02:13)

Mais uma noite fantástica, a par de todas as outras desta semana. Sigo com 22,1ºC actualmente e 45% de humidade, sendo que já atingi os *23,0ºC*.

1016 hPa de pressão e vento no fraco/nulo.

---

Ontem, máxima de *27,9ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2014 às 02:16)

*20,9ºC*


----------



## celsomartins84 (25 Out 2014 às 03:00)

Por aqui 14/15 graus..


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2014 às 09:04)

Mais uma mínima tropical 20,2ºC, isto nunca mais acaba .


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2014 às 11:30)

Boas

Mínima de 16,7ºC

Por agora muito sol e 22,6ºC com 59%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2014 às 11:32)

Bom dia

Mínimas tropicais? Não sei do que falam. Aqui a mínima foi igual à do dia anterior, *14,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2014 às 13:15)

Boas,

T.minima: 19,5ºC
T.actual: 23,7ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2014 às 13:57)

O dia segue bem agradável as praias devem estar cheias por aqui!

26,4ºC, 45%Hr e vento fraco de S


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 15:03)

miguel disse:


> O dia segue bem agradável as praias devem estar cheias por aqui!
> 
> 26,4ºC, 45%Hr e vento fraco de S



E aqui por Carcavelos! Hoje desapareceu o amarelado junto ao horizonte que era devido às poeiras. Desapareceu também a ondulação e o oceano está calmo mesmo junto à costa. Inúmeros pequenos barcos de pesca ao largo e na barra do Tejo. Bastante neblina mas que não diminui significativamente a visibilidade para a Arrábida. Vento Leste fraco. Céu com os cirrus que têm sido uma presença constante na última semana a que se juntaram hoje algumas nuvens médias dispersas.
Pouco antes da culminação era esta a habitual vista para sul-sudoeste:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2014 às 15:17)

Nada mais a acrescentar aqui de Carcavelos, apenas a temperatura, estão uns agradáveis 25.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2014 às 15:18)

Aqui estão agora 27,1ºC e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 15:40)

Interessante efeito do estuário do Tejo nas temperaturas; e as das estações do litoral marítimo a superarem algumas da parte oriental de Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2014 às 18:21)

Boas,

T.actual: 20,8ºC
Ha pouco registei 18ºC no pisão.


Só soube agora que houve um pequeno incêndio junto ao Cabo da Roca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2014 às 19:07)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante efeito do estuário do Tejo nas temperaturas; e as das estações do litoral marítimo a superarem algumas da parte oriental de Lisboa.


StormRic em que separador do IPMA vai buscar esse mapa?


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 19:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> StormRic em que separador do IPMA vai buscar esse mapa?



Tempo>Observação de superfície e depois, do lado direito em cima, Mapa dinâmico: Horário

É um excelente melhoramento na apresentação dos dados em conjunto das estações. A base é a mesma que já estava a ser usada no mapa das DEA's e tem três escolhas também.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 19:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Só soube agora que houve um pequeno incêndio junto ao Cabo da Roca.



Foi através de alguma notícia? Em que local mais exactamente do Cabo da Roca?

Já encontrei http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=739780
deve estar dominado ou extinto pois já não aparece no http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx

Provavelmente foi na zona do Espinhaço, para falarem em pinhal , descuido ou fogo posto? Há quem queira construir ali. Como o vento estava de Leste é natural que não houvesse habitações em perigo na Azóia.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...tem-incendio-no-Parque-Natural-Sintra-Cascais

Exactamente onde eu pensei...

O acesso a viaturas termina no topo do cabeço mas depois os acessos a pé até nem são maus, mas muito difícil levar equipamento.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2014-10-25-Dominado-incendio-no-Parque-Natural-de-Sintra-Cascais

Vou estar atento ao que vão fazer ali... grande coincidência o vento estar de Leste, e fraco.


Esta mensagem talvez deva ir para o Seguimento de incêndios, pedia o favor ...


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 19:58)

Espessamento das nuvens altas e médias ao pôr-do-sol, diferentes direcções, algumas de Sul, em geral parecem-me as médias, e outras de OSO, os cirrus e cirroestratos.
Muitos contrails tornaram-se verdadeiras nuvens.





Durante a tarde o vento chegou a virar para oeste durante algum tempo até ao poente, mas sempre fraco. Teve como efeito um ligeiro refrescamento do ar.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2014 às 20:26)

Bom arrefecimento por aqui: *17,6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 20:27)

Logo após o pôr-do-sol, homogeneidade das temperaturas interessante, com o Jardim Botânico a liderar o arrefecimento


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2014 às 20:29)

StormRic disse:


> Logo após o pôr-do-sol, homogeneidade das temperaturas interessante, com o Jardim Botânico a liderar o arrefecimento




Se o  vento se mantiver nulo na estação de Almada(Praia da Rainha), vamos assistir a um arrefecimento bem acentuado.
Nas ultimas noites o vento tem estragado as inversões e respectivas (baixas) minimas habitualmente  registadas por lá.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 20:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se o  vento se mantiver nulo na estação de Almada(Praia da Rainha), vamos assistir a um arrefecimento bem acentuado.
> Nas ultimas noites o vento tem estragado as inversões e respectivas (baixas) minimas habitualmente  registadas por lá.



É mesmo, aquela pequena planície costeira ao longo da base da arriba fóssil parece que tem condições particulares de arrefecimento e inversão.
Gostava de saber se esse fenómeno é generalizado a toda a sua extensão, de S.João à Fonte da Telha.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 20:59)

Pormenores do complexo conjunto de nuvens médias e altas ao poente, com um contrail que se converteu em alto-cumulus e projecta uma sombra extensa:





E a imagem do Sol filtrada pelas nuvens e neblina, no momento em que uma segunda erupção potente (M9.5) emanava da mancha solar AR2192 (não visível na foto )


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2014 às 21:14)

ARREFECEU, A MÍNIMA JÁ PASSOU A SER 19,4ºC, FOI-SE A TROPICALIDADE...PELO MENOS POR ESTA NOITE .


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2014 às 21:44)

Máxima de 27,4ºC

Agora 19,2ºC, 81%Hr


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2014 às 22:54)

StormRic disse:


> Foi através de alguma notícia? Em que local mais exactamente do Cabo da Roca?
> 
> Já encontrei http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=739780
> deve estar dominado ou extinto pois já não aparece no http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx
> ...


Por acaso tem me cheirado a queimado o dia todo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2014 às 22:56)

*OFF TOPIC*

OMGGGGGGGG Desculpem a minha exaltação mas acabei de ver no céu coisas a piscarem, tipo parecia uma bando de aves com luzes a cintilarem no céu, luz branca, isto é normal? Acabou de passar por Belas e muita gente ficou de boca aberta, mais alguem viu? 

Tou a tentar pesquisar por isto mas não encontro nada relacionado...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2014 às 23:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *OFF TOPIC*
> 
> OMGGGGGGGG Desculpem a minha exaltação mas acabei de ver no céu coisas a piscarem, tipo parecia uma bando de aves com luzes a cintilarem no céu, luz branca, isto é normal? Acabou de passar por Belas e muita gente ficou de boca aberta, mais alguem viu?
> 
> Tou a tentar pesquisar por isto mas não encontro nada relacionado...



Deve ser mais um _bando_ de balões com led's de um casamento qualquer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2014 às 23:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Deve ser mais um _bando_ de balões com led's de um casamento qualquer.


A sério que isso existe!?? Até assusta uma pessoa, parece que estávamos a ser invadidos por OVNIs ou uma coisa assim...
Tentei tirar fotos e fazer um video mas a qualidade era muito má


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (26 Out 2014 às 00:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *OFF TOPIC*
> 
> OMGGGGGGGG Desculpem a minha exaltação mas acabei de ver no céu coisas a piscarem, tipo parecia uma bando de aves com luzes a cintilarem no céu, luz branca, isto é normal? Acabou de passar por Belas e muita gente ficou de boca aberta, mais alguem viu?
> 
> Tou a tentar pesquisar por isto mas não encontro nada relacionado...



É off-topic. Mas o mesmo foi visto em Mafra! Estava na esplanada e eu e mais 2 pessoas vimos o mesmo...


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (26 Out 2014 às 00:49)

Boa noite!
Noite agradável, mais fresca que em dias anteriores...
Dados actuais (Mafra - 00h45):

T= *14,6ºC*
Humidade 79%
Cobertura de nuvens: 82%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 0%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0,0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0,0

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento= NE - 1,4 km/h (Rajadas de 2,4 km/h)
PA= 1019,2 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h57
Pôr do Sol: 18h44

Lua: idade de 2.3 dias e luminosidade de 4,9%.
Quarto Crescente: *6 noites* (31 Out - 02:48)
Próxima Lua Cheia: *11 noites* (6 Nov - 22:23)
Quarto Minguante: *20 noites* (14 Nov - 15:15)
Próxima Lua Nova:* 27 noites *(22 Nov - 12:32)

*Solstício de Inverno: *21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2014 às 08:25)

Bom dia

As mínimas continuam a descer por aqui, desta vez o registado foi *12,5ºC*.

Manhã segue fresca, com vento nulo e algumas nuvens altas dispersas.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2014 às 08:48)

Boas,

Esta manhã aproveitei a vinda a Mafra, e fiz algumas medições no Vale do Lizandro,Mafra.







Desde de meados de Maio que o termometro não registava 8ºC.






Dados das EMA´S às 7:00

Practicamente a igualar as inversões de Coruche e Alcobça, o que é bastante bom.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2014 às 09:14)

Boas

Mínima de 14,1ºC

Agora céu limpo e 19,5ºC o vento é nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2014 às 10:17)

Mínima de 15,7ºC, finalmente .


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Out 2014 às 12:12)

Bom dia de sol depois de uma noite fresca. 24.4ºC atuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2014 às 13:10)

De volta a Alcabideche.
A minima por cá foi fresca: *13,7ºC*
T.actual: *22,1ºC*

Assim é que está bom. 
_________

O que é aquilo para meio da semana? Valores brutais de Cape/li , só fogo de vista?


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2014 às 16:06)

minima: *10.3ºC*
actual 25.5ºC 52% Hr

Coruche as 7h estava com *8.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 16:13)

Mais significativo hoje o aumento da neblina que oculta a vista para o Cabo e Caparica; também uma ligeira diminuição do calor, com madrugada mais fresca.
Vento fraco de Leste ou nulo. Mar calmo, pequena ondulação de fundo que já não rebenta nas rochas. Cirrus e contrails mas cobrindo apenas 2/8.
A imagem mostra o mais nublado que esteve por aqui hoje até agora:





e a madrugada, com cirrus no horizonte e pouco mais:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2014 às 16:20)

Dados de hoje: *13,7ºC* / *22,6ºC*

Actual: *20,8ºC*

Ainda sobre o registo de hoje ( 8ºC às 7horas) na zona de Cheleiros/Carvalhal, o local exacto foi este:

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.8999...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1szYu92ADG2tB1EK-xyU-nSQ!2e0

A estrada está ao nivel do rio, isso facilita a medição da inversão, faço ideia em madrugadas de Dezembro e Janeiro, local a revisitar.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2014 às 16:21)

Boa tarde.

Dia mais fresco, o de hoje, com valores extremos de *15,0ºC* / *24,1ºC*.

Actuais 22,9ºC e 52% de humidade. 1018 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 17:17)

Céu a mudar de aspecto com uma linha de nuvens médias e altas a aproximar-se de sudoeste. Contrails a darem um espectáculo cénico interessante.





Nota-se _*virga*_ .


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Out 2014 às 17:40)

Por aqui hoje não foram ultrapassados os 25 graus.. agora está assim..


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 17:54)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Por aqui hoje não foram ultrapassados os 25 graus.. agora está assim..



Essa é a vista que tens de casa? Que sonho, com as Berlengas em fundo!


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Out 2014 às 18:01)

StormRic disse:


> Essa é a vista que tens de casa? Que sonho, com as Berlengas em fundo!


É a vista do meu local de trabalho.. moro nas Caldas da Rainha!


----------



## Microburst (26 Out 2014 às 18:04)

Dia claramente mais fresquinho, pelo menos por aqui, e o IPMA a prever já aguaceiros fortes para o final da semana e depois para o início da próxima. Será que é desta?


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 18:11)

Poente com alto-cumulus e cores já praticamente livres do acastanhado das poeiras:




_*
Virga*_  e o sol a esconder-se atrás de uma barra que parece ser de nuvens baixas, não voltou a aparecer:





Estava a tentar perceber que tipo de nuvens bloqueraram totalmente a vista do sol cerca de 1º acima do horizonte. Dependendo da distância a que se encontram poderão ser nuvens baixas ou médias:


----------



## João Pedro (26 Out 2014 às 18:44)

Boas,

Muito quente tanto ontem como hoje pela Lezíria. Mas o interessante foi o frio que se fez sentir ontem à noite, não levei casaquito e quase que não se podia estar na rua de manga curta!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2014 às 18:46)

*17,7ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2014 às 23:23)

Já se prevê chuva para Terça, Quarta e Sexta, duas frentes frias vão entrar no território, mas vai afetar mais o Norte de Portugal. Para variar as frentes vêm do noroeste. 

Temperatura na Amadora chegou aos *26,1ºC*
Agora as máximas devem-se manter nos 24ºC, dias amenos em que à noite é preciso um agasalho.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2014 às 23:41)

*15,9ºC*
____

Seiça,Ourem: *9,3ºC*
Barreira de Água,Fátima: *9,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 23:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> *15,9ºC*
> ____
> 
> Seiça,Ourem: *9,3ºC*
> Barreira de Água,Fátima: *9,4ºC*



Vales de fundo plano...


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Out 2014 às 02:59)

Praia del rey: 15.5 graus
Vales perto da lagoa de obidos: 11 graus e algum nevoeiro..
e Caldas da Rainha com 14 graus


----------



## bpereira (27 Out 2014 às 07:32)

Bom dia. Aqui em Brenha já se notou bastante o arrefecimento. Temperatura actual 15.3°. Humidade 37%.

Este






Sudoeste


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2014 às 07:43)

Bom dia

Temperatura mínima de *13,2ºC*.

Céu com nuvens altas e alguma neblina na _Serra do Aeroporto_.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Out 2014 às 08:57)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu com alguns farrapinhos de nuvens mas azul não há vento e o termómetro só marca 14,5º.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2014 às 09:56)

A partir do túnel do Grilo era nevoeiro cerrado. 

Viaduto do aeroporto:






Estava bonito para aterrar.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2014 às 12:52)

Boas,

T.minima: 13,6ºC
T.actual: 21,9ºC
_____

Pedro1993, existem semelhanças na temperatura registada em Torres Novas e Chamusca?  Penso que devias informar que os dados que partilhas não são de Torres Novas mas sim da Chamusca.

EDIT: Não precisavas de eliminar o teu post, não foi nenhuma critica, estou a falar numa boa, apenas achei que podias rectificar isso, pois  de certa forma estás a induzir em erro todas as pessoas, quer membros quer visitantes,apenas isso.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 13:25)

Boas tardes

Neblinas e nevoeiros que ainda bloqueiam a visibilidade em alguns pontos do horizonte; não se via a Caparica, neste momento vislumbra-se, o Cabo está oculto, Cascais mal se vê. Mas está sol apesar das nuvens altas, cirrus, cirrostratus, altocumulus, cirrocumulus. Quando as nuvens em frente do sol eram cirroestratus havia um halo solar 22º:





Vento nulo ou fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2014 às 13:31)

StormRic disse:


> Vales de fundo plano...



Sim,fundos de vale, estações instaladas junto a linhas de água,principalmente a de Seiça.
Foi um boa "luta" entre os dois,Seiça levou a melhor. 

*Minimas*

Seiça,Ourem: *6,8ºC*
Barreira de Água,Fátima: *7,8ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Out 2014 às 13:50)

Mais uma noite fresca, com mínima de *13.9ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 13:57)

O halo solar desapareceu quando os cirrostratus foram substituídos por altocumulus, o movimento das nuvens é relativamente rápido de sudoeste, entre esta foto e a anterior medeiam 33 minutos:


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 15:04)

Há poucos minutos começaram a chegar altostratus com *virga*:





À superfície o vento é nulo ou muito fraco de sudoeste, mas as nuvens deslocam-se rapidamente.
Sente-se arrefecimento, principalmente pela diminuição da insolação.


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2014 às 15:20)

Boas,
Começou agora a chover em Peniche. Para começo, são pingos grossos!


----------



## RickStorm (27 Out 2014 às 15:26)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma manhã solarenga desde cedo, em pouco mais de duas horas ficou o céu completamente nublado.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 15:28)

Comparando a imagem de satélite (visível) com o panorama para sudoeste, vemos que a seguir a esta linha de nuvens médias haverá nova aberta e depois uma segunda linha mais alargada (a cerca de duas centenas de quilómetros da costa neste momento):


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 15:29)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Começou agora a chover em Peniche. Para começo, são pingos grossos!



Na imagem de satélite nota-se uma linha mais espessa aí por Peniche, a virga chegou ao solo portanto 

http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=37&lon=-12


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Out 2014 às 15:32)

Céu muito nublado e está escuro para Oeste.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 15:39)

Atendendo à imagem de radar e havendo já observação de precipitação no solo em Peniche, é provável chuva fraca aqui para o litoral de Cascais-Lisboa. Também parece já chover de Sintra para norte:





Virga de nuvens médias pode produzir ecos de radar por isso nestas situações nem sempre a reflectividade que se vê no radar corresponde a precipitação que atinge o solo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Out 2014 às 15:45)

Em Obidos está bastante escuro..


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 15:52)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Em Obidos está bastante escuro..



 boas fotos! Bem apanhada aquela virga dos altostratus.

Essa vista é para sul?


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2014 às 15:55)

Estamos assim de sul





Parou de chover, por enquanto.  Foi pouco. O chão,  na rua, depressa secou. Apenas locais com sombra permanecem molhados.


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Out 2014 às 15:57)

Sim para sul..direção a-da-gorda/ bombarral.. tambem ja chove aqui nesta zona.. pingos bastante grossos e o sol a querer romper..


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2014 às 16:00)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Sim para sul..direção a-da-gorda/ bombarral.. tambem ja chove aqui nesta zona.. pingos bastante grossos e o sol a querer romper..



Vai ser sol de pouca dura. Para sul está tudo tapado


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Out 2014 às 16:06)

Chove com mais intensidade..
Vista direção Peniche..


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 16:08)

Nem um pingo em Carcavelos apesar do céu interessante. A linha de Peniche não chegava aqui com a mesma actividade.


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2014 às 16:09)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Chove com mais intensidade..
> Vista direção Peniche..



Aqui agora não chove. Caíram mais uns pingos grossos mas já parou.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 16:15)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Chove com mais intensidade..
> Vista direção Peniche..





Candy disse:


> Aqui agora não chove. Caíram mais uns pingos grossos mas já parou.



Previsão do IPMA correctíssima até ao momento.
De vez em quando o vento deixa de ser nulo e torna-se notado de Leste.
Ainda tudo seco em Carcavelos, nem cheiro de proximidade, mas a zona está excluída da previsão de chuva com efeito.


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Out 2014 às 16:30)

Está a ficar uma especie de nevoeiro pelo baleal..


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Out 2014 às 16:36)

Vai pingando por aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2014 às 16:41)

Agora que as noites estava a arrefecer é que vieram as nuvens , como é costume, há sempre alguma coisa a cortar o frio. Mínima de 15,9ºC e neste momento 21,3ºC, ao menos a máxima já tá mais tolerável.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Out 2014 às 17:05)

Que dia tão diferente de ontem. O céu está nublado e com aspecto de chuva miúda a qualquer momento. Agora na Fontes Pereira de Melo assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2014 às 17:15)

*19,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 17:59)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Começou agora a chover em Peniche. Para começo, são pingos grossos!





celsomartins84 disse:


> Chove com mais intensidade..
> Vista direção Peniche..



Nenhuma estação do IPMA registou precipitação mensurável até às 16 horas. Essa chuva acumulou algo que se visse ou só humedeceu?

EDIT: Nem até às 17 horas.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 18:25)

Não foi possível observar o poente devido à permanência da cobertura de nuvens médias e altas. O que ainda foi visto durante o fim da tarde como uma possibilidade de aberta foi gradualmente fechando-se.





Nuvens interessantes já com a luz do crepúsculo:


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Out 2014 às 19:04)

StormRic disse:


> Nenhuma estação do IPMA registou precipitação mensurável até às 16 horas. Essa chuva acumulou algo que se visse ou só humedeceu?
> 
> EDIT: Nem até às 17 horas.


So mesmo humedeceu


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Out 2014 às 19:20)

Por aqui 20ºC e céu nublado, há pouco na zona do Continente de São Domingos de Rana ainda chuviscou!


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 19:22)

Finalmente o primeiro registo de chuva nas estações do IPMA ocorreu em Alcobaça, entra as 17 e as 18h: 0,1mm


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2014 às 19:58)

Bem, por aqui 19,1ºC e vento nulo.
Aquele Cape todo para amanha até faz confusão...vamos ver no que vai dar,fiasco certamente.






.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 22:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, por aqui 19,1ºC e vento nulo.
> Aquele Cape todo para amanha até faz confusão...vamos ver no que vai dar,fiasco certamente.
> 
> 
> ...



O GFS parece mostrar a maior parte da precipitação a ficar no mar; a não conseguir entrar muito no litoral.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2014 às 00:03)

Temp. máxima:* 23,4ºC* | Temp. minima: *15,3ºC *

Dias iguais, com muita nebulosidade alta a conseguirem esconder o sol de manhã e à tarde. Dias de Outono, fresco de manhã e quente ao almoço.
Amanhã a nebulosidade vai continuar, talvez piorar ainda mais, mas quarta e quinta dão céu limpo! Temperaturas também devem subir ligeiramente. 

Pelos vistos as previsões de chuva para amanhã estavam certas, não chove nada, a frente fria mal consegue atingir o território. E as previsões para sexta-feira é o mesmo, a suposta frente fria que ia provocar chuva moderada vai se dissipar ao chegar ao território originando pouca probabilidade de precipitação daí já não preverem chuva para sexta e sábado... Agora chuva só talvez dia 3 de Novembro. 

Pelos vistos Portugal entrou no modo de retrair frentes frias e precipitação


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2014 às 00:24)

*18,8ºC
78% HR*
Vento moderado *E*


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Out 2014 às 02:50)

Praia Del Rey 19 graus
Caldas da Rainha 20 graus

Subida de 6 graus em relação a ontem á mesma hora


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 03:53)

Céu encoberto com nuvens médias, vento moderado de leste que traz um cheiro estranho de lodos embora a maré baixa tenha sido já há quatro horas. Caíu alguma chuva fraca que apenas humedeceu o chão.


----------



## Thomar (28 Out 2014 às 07:02)

Bom dia! Que ventania hoje por aqui. O vento é moderado com rajadas, o céu está nublado, só falta a chuva!


----------



## bpereira (28 Out 2014 às 07:40)

Bom dia. Hoje até que o tempo não arrefeceu muito.
Segue com 19° humidade 23% pressão estável em 1017 hPa.

Este






Sudoeste


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Out 2014 às 09:09)

Céu nublado sem vento e 19º no Marquês de Pombal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2014 às 09:38)

*18,2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2014 às 12:07)

Chuva muito fraca por volta das 10h, 1 pingo tímido a cada 2 segundos para aí, nem chegava a molhar a estrada. A nebulosidade aumentou ainda mais em relação a ontem e apenas agora é que vejo uma aberta, o que vai ser raro.

Temp. atual: *21,6ºC *


----------



## Rachie (28 Out 2014 às 13:41)

Caiu uma morrinha aqui em Benfica durante uns dois minutos, Só serviu para deixar a estrada húmida. A temperatura baixou um pouco aquando dessa chuva.
Céu bastante nublado.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 13:42)

Continua o céu encoberto com virga a largar alguns pingos. Vento Leste. Nuvens pesadas e ameaçadoras mas estranhamente "secas".
Neblina espessa no horizonte.
A actividade eléctrica a cerca de 150Km a oeste do litoral centro é fenomenal!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2014 às 13:50)

Boas tardes,

*21,7ºC
67% HR
*


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 14:02)

Em frente a Peniche é onde ainda há um centro de actividade eléctrica, a cerca de 120Km da costa:


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 14:28)

Continuam a aparecer novas células com actividade eléctrica a cerca de 150Km a oes-sudoeste do litoral centro:









Mas o movimento geral para norte ou nor-nordeste impede-as de se aproximar da costa.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 14:57)

O céu como estava pouco depois das 13h, altura em que caíram alguns pingos:





E há momentos atrás, com um halo 22º e cobertura mais leve de altostratus:


----------



## Candy (28 Out 2014 às 15:31)

StormRic,  vamos ter festa? 
Estou com o tlm.

Off topic: Por cá, já andam a colocar iluminação de natal nas ruas.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 15:46)

Candy disse:


> StormRic,  vamos ter festa?
> Estou com o tlm.
> 
> Off topic: Por cá, já andam a colocar iluminação de natal nas ruas.



Receio que não, só ao longe no mar, mas aí do Cabo Carvoeiro para as Berlengas assim que ficar escuro deve ver-se alguma coisa. 
Está a cerca de +100Km da costa e movem-se para nor-nordeste.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Out 2014 às 15:55)

As células ativas estão no lugar do costume, ou seja no mar...
O mistério continua...
A mim, tudo isto intriga-me imenso de tão recorrente que é!


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Out 2014 às 16:10)

Chuvisca por aqui, estando já a estrada humedecida. 

Céu encoberto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2014 às 20:11)

Dia mais nublado é impossível! Não vi o sol uma única vez. 

Temp. máxima:* 22,1ºC *| Temp. minima: *17,3ºC
*
Previa-se que chegasse aos 15ºC de minima e 24ºC de máxima, mas nem perto. Esteve mais calor de manhã e à noite do que pensava... Amplitude térmica foi baixa.
Vento continua mais que fraco, às 18h30 continuava nebulosidade intensa, lua via-se "desfocada" pelas nuvens.

Surpreendentemente amanhã e quinta está *céu limpo* o dia todo e temperaturas chegam aos *26ºC,* mais um mini verão. 
A partir de Novembro a chuva é certa, lá se vai a seca de quase 15 dias.

No litoral deu-se um espetáculo de luz e som que não se via a algum tempo, bastante localizado. (Até os pontos tapam o mar!)


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2014 às 20:56)

T.actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Out 2014 às 21:35)

As células podiam aproximar-se mais do litoral.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Out 2014 às 22:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> As células ativas estão no lugar do costume, ou seja no mar...
> O mistério continua...
> A mim, tudo isto intriga-me imenso de tão recorrente que é!



Horas depois nada mudou! Por Carcavelos céu pouco nublado e 20.4ºC...


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 23:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia mais nublado é impossível! Não vi o sol uma única vez.
> 
> Temp. máxima:* 22,1ºC *| Temp. minima: *17,3ºC
> *
> ...



Do Cabo da Roca ainda se viam os relâmpagos mas tão longe e a visibilidade tão má devido à neblina que foi impossível captar alguma coisa fotograficamente. Julgo no entanto que agora até estão mais perto. Duas novas células apareceram a sudoeste e tomaram proporções importantes. Talvez se veja qualquer coisa.















O potencial está ali todo como previsto pelo Stormy, mas aquela centena de quilómetros de permeio é... enfim, cada um arranje o adjectivo que quiser 

No Cabo da Roca a frequência era de vários por minuto, não parava. O luar do quarto crescente, mesmo de frente, e os fachos do farol reflectidos na neblina nada ajudavam a discernir melhor.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Out 2014 às 23:19)

O stormy previu muito bem mas assinalou mal no mapa.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2014 às 23:24)

18,8ºC
Céu a limpar.

Impressionante o numero de DEA, largas centenas no minimo.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 23:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> 18,8ºC
> Céu a limpar.
> 
> Impressionante o numero de DEA, largas centenas no minimo.



Sem dúvida, a contagem do AEMet é 1197 só nas 6 horas até às 23h; descontando alguma poucas que ocorreram nas Balerares e Marrocos são mais de 1100 à conta daquela linha de instabilidade que não mede mais de 400 Km. Mas nas 18 horas precedentes, especialmente durante a noite, as contagens foram sempre à volta de pelo menos 600 a 700 em cada 6 horas. Nada menos de três mil descargas naquela frente. Imaginem se aquilo estivesse sobre a costa.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 00:05)

Pouco depois da hora do ocaso estava assim no Cabo da Roca:


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2014 às 00:06)

Como já mencionado aqui, a atividade dirigiu-se para o sudoeste e bem forte, mas não deve afetar a costa...




As DEAs são sem dúvida incríveis, imagino se fosse em terra, as pessoas ainda pensavam que era o fim do mundo 

Mais uma coisa, o que é que se passa no sul do Algarve? Tenho reparado naquela célula, se se pode chamar assim, desde ontem que está bem forte e vejo muitas vezes precipitação intensa quase durante horas... Aquilo é verdade ou um erro?


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2014 às 00:07)

StormRic disse:


> Pouco depois da hora do ocaso estava assim no Cabo da Roca:


Há quanto tempo que não vou ai! Não só é um bom local como tem das melhores vistas para o oceano  Como estava o vento tipico daí?


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 00:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Há quanto tempo que não vou ai! Não só é um bom local como tem das melhores vistas para o oceano  Como estava o vento tipico daí?



Não estava...  . Começou por não haver vento. Depois, e sempre de Leste, morno, foi aumentando. Às 20 horas já não se podia estar lá. E o vento cheirava mal, ainda por cima...


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 00:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Como já mencionado aqui, a atividade dirigiu-se para o sudoeste e bem forte, mas não deve afetar a costa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquilo é ruído no radar de Loulé, nada existe ali na verdade.

Fica aqui a contabilidade dos raios registados pelo AEMet nas 24 horas, de 6 em 6 horas:















Total: 3243. Descontando os das Baleares, números redondos três milhares.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 00:44)

Do lado direito desta vista é onde se situou a maior parte da actividade eléctrica que mal se conseguia ver mesmo com noite fechada:


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 02:05)

A uma distância superior a 160 Km, as descargas eléctricas visualizadas ontem do Cabo da Roca para noroeste tinham este aspecto 











zoom da imagem anterior:




DEA correspondente:





e aspecto do enxame em apenas uma hora mostrando a posição relativamente ao Cabo da Roca:





Conclusão: quando a trovoada estiver a mais de 150Km não vale a pena ir ao Cabo da Roca


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2014 às 02:26)

Um pouco de *off-topic *uma vez que se fala do assunto: 
Esclareçam-me uma coisa, o sat24 é mais ou menos fidedigno no que se trata de actividade eléctrica?
É que ele mostra alguma no território, entre o centro e o norte, mas não consigo perceber se é verdade ou não.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 02:35)

vamm disse:


> Um pouco de *off-topic *uma vez que se fala do assunto:
> Esclareçam-me uma coisa, o sat24 é mais ou menos fidedigno no que se trata de actividade eléctrica?
> É que ele mostra alguma no território, entre o centro e o norte, mas não consigo perceber se é verdade ou não.



Acho que não é de confiar. É preferível o AEMet ou o próprio IPMA. 
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=0


----------



## invent (29 Out 2014 às 02:49)

Quando é de noite, a opção de visualização ''visível'', não posiciona lá muito bem as descargas, para tal, o ideal é escolher a opção de visualização ''infravermelho'' que funciona melhor.

edit: pelo menos é o que me parece.


----------



## bpereira (29 Out 2014 às 07:43)

Bom dia. Céu limpo. Segue com 19.1° humidade 23% pressão estável em 1018 hPa. 

Este





Sudoeste


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Out 2014 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu azul sem vento e 17,4º


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2014 às 10:05)

Boas

19,5ºC

Belo dia.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 15:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> 19,5ºC
> 
> Belo dia.



Realmente . O vento Leste em toda a sua pujança. No entanto a humidade não baixou, neblina bastante espessa bloqueia a vista do Cabo e Arrábida. Àparte isso, céu completamente limpo azul mas esbranquiçado.





Uma ondulação de fundo residual não impede qualquer actividade náutica e ainda proporciona uma ondinhas suficientes para as aulas de surf e bodyboard.
Estranhamente há um pequeno acampamento de três dezenas de gaivotas no parque e nem sequer há poças de água, já secou tudo.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2014 às 16:44)

Boas tardes,

Resumo do dia.


----------



## celsomartins84 (29 Out 2014 às 17:38)

Mais um espectacular dia.. 
melhor, só com chuva e trovoada!  
A máxima atingiu os 25 graus e o céu esteve completamente limpo..


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 18:08)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Mais um espectacular dia..
> melhor, só com chuva e trovoada!
> A máxima atingiu os 25 graus e o céu esteve completamente limpo..



também quero um trabalho com essa vista...  
Bela foto, é curioso que acho que apanhei o mesmo contrail mas estou muito longe, deve ser coincidência.


----------



## bpereira (29 Out 2014 às 19:04)

Boa noite. Vim a Figueira da Foz e está uma noite bastante agradável. Em Agosto foi muito difícil encontrar noites assim. Segue com 24°


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 22:43)

bpereira disse:


> Boa noite. Vim a Figueira da Foz e está uma noite bastante agradável. Em Agosto foi muito difícil encontrar noites assim. Segue com 24°



Cabo Carvoeiro a liderar as "resistentes tropicais":


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 23:07)

Poente em céu limpo com neblina junto à superfície do oceano:


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2014 às 23:24)

Boas noites,

Por aqui 19,0ºC.

Passei agora mesmo pelo Pisão, por lá a temperaura ia nos 14ºC, ao nivel da ribeira já deve ir nos 12ºC, boa inversão.
Trata-se do ponto mais frio(por acção da inversão) do concelho de Cascais.
Aqui: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7372...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1siE2Ubj5W6ekjlOk6pHamBg!2e0


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2014 às 00:36)

*Amadora*
*Temp. máxima: 25,7ºC |** Temp. minima: 15,7ºC *

Dias continuam com temperatura máxima acima da média, mais um dia de Verão com céu limpo, completamente o oposto de ontem que esteve mesmo muito nublado. Amplitudes térmicas alta.

Pelos vistos vamos dizer ao Verão de Outubro  Chuva e frio vêm aí! Temperaturas vão baixar dos 20ºC na primeira semana de Novembro, máximas no *18ºC* e minimas nos *11ºC*, e vamos ser atravessados por *três frentes frias*, primeiro na sexta-feira, depois no domingo e finalmente na terça-feira  Isto depois de uma análise de modelos e dados. Pode mudar a qualquer momento. 

Novembro entra em grande,* vamos ter a precipitação e o frio que tanto desejavam* e por pelo menos uma semana...
Na sexta a frente fria deve chegar à noite e prolongar-se até sábado. Vento vai intensificar-se a partir de amanhã.

Agasalhem-se e preparem os chapéus de chuva e as câmeras!


----------



## vamm (30 Out 2014 às 01:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Amadora*
> *Temp. máxima: 25,7ºC |** Temp. minima: 15,7ºC *
> 
> Dias continuam com temperatura máxima acima da média, mais um dia de Verão com céu limpo, completamente o oposto de ontem que esteve mesmo muito nublado. Amplitudes térmicas alta.
> ...



Não tenho qualquer tipo de lembrança de ver Novembro chegar sem chuva com ele  e mesmo assim fico muito admirada que não chova dia 1 logo.



StormRic disse:


> Poente em céu limpo com neblina junto à superfície do oceano:


Essas tuas fotos  sempre excelentes.
Só pela lente, que inveja... cof cof


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Out 2014 às 01:59)

Praia del rey 18 graus.. na proximidade da lagoa de obidos estao 15 graus..
Caldas da Rainha 19 graus!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2014 às 08:48)

Boas

Minima: *17,1ºC*
Actual: *18,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2014 às 15:04)

Boas tardes

Ligeiras diferenças em relação ao dia de ontem à mesma hora: o vento rodou para SSE fraco, a neblina diminuiu e já permite ver o Cabo e a Arrábida; céu azul menos esbranquiçado.
Ondulação ligeiramente maior mas a reduzir-se até ao fim do dia. Uns farrapos de cirrus no quadrante noroeste.





O grupo de gaivotas lá está a marcar lugar desde ontem (como é que estes animais sabem?), imperturbáveis.


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2014 às 15:30)

Na noite passada, cerca das 22h, marcava 22ºC.
Neste momento 27ºC e sem Vento!!!


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Out 2014 às 17:31)

Hoje por aqui as temperaturas rondaram entre os 26 e os 27 graus.
E assim, com este pôr do sol nos despedimos do "verão"...


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2014 às 18:10)

Uma imagem que mostra a neblina no horizonte e o mar calmo e... seguro, apesar das perturbações que andam pelo Atlântico. 
As gaivotas no entanto já estão de vigia.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2014 às 18:13)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje: *17,1ºC* / *22,4ºC*
Dia de vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2014 às 18:34)

Poente de hoje com os arautos da mudança.

Primeiros cirrus no horizonte, pareciam mover-se de norte para sul muito lentamente:





Arribação das gaivotas para Leste, típico sinal de chegada de frente dentro de 24 horas:


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2014 às 19:19)

*17,8ºC.*

Curioso, nenhuma estação das redondezas apresenta valores parecidos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2014 às 21:25)

Boa noite

A temperatura mínima registada hoje foi de *13,3ºC* (+0,1ºC que ontem).

O dia foi quente e soalheiro. Porém, a noite já segue fresca, actualmente *17,0ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Out 2014 às 21:55)

Incrível a diferença de temperatura entre as estações de Seiça e Barreira de Água:






Por aqui, *17,5ºC*, à cerca de uma hora estavam 15,6ºC.

Máxima: *28,7ºC*
Mínima: *11,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2014 às 22:12)

As estações de Alcobaça e Rio Maior também estão com uma diferença interessante entre elas, naquele caso surgiu vento na estação de Alcobaça, e a temperatura disparou.


----------



## bpereira (30 Out 2014 às 22:55)

DaniFR disse:


> Incrível a diferença de temperatura entre as estações de Seiça e Barreira de Água:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa noite. Foi um dia excelente. 





Por volta das 19 horas fui dar uma volta aqui por Brenha. Notei bastantes diferenças de temperatura, embora não tenha levado nada para o afirmar categoricamente. Ao andar nas zonas mais altas e descampadas notava-se um ar mais quente. Nas zonas mais baixas o contrario e estou a falar de apenas centenas de metros. Diferenças a vontade de 5° talvez. Se amanhã continuar assim vou levar um sensor para ver se assim é. Neste momento estão 21° humidade 22% vento sul pressão 1023 hPa estável.


----------



## meteo (30 Out 2014 às 23:55)

Hoje pude ir à praia na zona Oeste, e teve um dia fantástico. Melhor que 95% dos dias de Verão. A água então, acima dos 20ºC...


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2014 às 00:23)

*Amadora
Temp. máxima: 27ºC  | Temp. minima:16,5ºC*

Dia idêntico ao de ontem, céu apenas mais azul e o vento mais intenso em alguns momentos, não vi uma única nuvem. Notava-se muito bem a Lua e as estrelas, algo que não acontecia a algum tempo. 

A frente fria começa a afetar o território a partir das 18h mas começa-se a dissipar ao chegar ao território, apenas afetando mais o norte e Lisboa deve ter períodos de chuva fraca depois do Sol se pôr. 

Ondulação vai aumentar até aos 2,5 m ao longo da semana e com a passagem das várias frentes, e temperatura da água também já está a baixar.
Chuva é mais provável no sábado, na segunda e na terça. 

Bom fds!


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2014 às 00:33)

Boa noite.

Ontem, máxima sensacional de *26,6ºC*. A 30 de Outubro.

Por agora sigo ainda com 19,6ºC e 57% de humidade. 1018 hPa de pressão e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2014 às 12:15)

Boas,
T.minima: *15,7ºC*
T.actual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 14:38)

Os cirrus foram entrando desde a madrugada.






Começaram a aparecer há pouco nuvens médias que ao taparem o sol por momentos, vinte minutos atrás,  produziram um aspecto do céu interessante, mas o sol já voltou a aparecer filtrado por uma camada de cirrostratus e cirrus. Muita luz e neblina, aspecto esbranquiçado.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2014 às 14:58)

21,6ºC de momento, só de pensar que de sábado para domingo já vamos ter mínimas em condições até fico maluco .


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 15:22)

Halo 22º e céu "leitoso" há cerca de 45 minutos:





e o aspecto mais dramático que antes o céu chegou a apresentar:


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2014 às 15:38)

de volta a Coruche com 23.6ºC e uma "especie" de nuvens altas


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 16:28)

Altocumulus a invadir o céu no quadrante oeste. Parecem tender para *castellanus*.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 16:43)

david 6 disse:


> de volta a Coruche com 23.6ºC e uma "especie" de nuvens altas



 é verdade, algumas nuvens com classificação difícil. Mas agora são claramente médias, altocumulus, e até baixas, mais para Leste, mas pouco consistentes.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 17:07)

Claramente altocumulus castellanus agora, movem-se de oes-sudoeste:


----------



## celsomartins84 (31 Out 2014 às 17:24)

Ja cairam uns pingos aqui pela praia del rey.. mas o chao secou logo de seguida!


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 17:35)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Ja cairam uns pingos aqui pela praia del rey.. mas o chao secou logo de seguida!


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 17:44)

O aspecto da frente há pouco. As nuvens que encobriram o pôr-do-sol são uma linha pré-frontal mas com pouco desenvolvimento:


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 17:54)

Uma descarga fraca ali perto de Coimbra. E várias ao largo da galiza.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2014 às 18:34)

Boas,

*19,6ºC 
85% HR*
Vento fraco do quadrante *SO*


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2014 às 18:37)

Boas

Máxima de 25,8ºC
Mínima de 14,9ºC

Agora estão 20,4ºC, 86%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Candy (31 Out 2014 às 19:30)

Às 17h caiu um aguaceiro com pingos bastante grossos.  Apenas humedeceu a estrada no centro de Peniche. No Cabo Carvoeiro molhou bastante mais.


----------



## Candy (31 Out 2014 às 19:40)

Às 17h30 estava assim a O e SW


















E assim a Norte


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 19:51)

Candy disse:


> Às 17h30 estava assim a O e SW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Lindo! 
Que diferença, aqui não se viu poente algum, tudo cinzento.


----------



## carlosgodinhof (31 Out 2014 às 20:01)

Já troveja a poente de condeixa


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 20:11)

carlosgodinhof disse:


> Já troveja a poente de condeixa



Já temos actividade na zona centro:


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 21:14)

Linha de instabilidade a formar-se a Sudoeste de Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2014 às 21:18)

Estava agora mesmo a ver isso, celula jeitosa, vou estar atento.
Em principio vai entrar no litoral de Sintra, vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 21:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estava agora mesmo a ver isso, celula jeitosa, vou estar atento.
> Em principio vai entrar no litoral de Sintra, vamos ver.



Ainda não consigo vê-la daqui mas...





por enquanto não tem actividade eléctrica registada ou visível.


----------



## telegram (31 Out 2014 às 21:30)

Troveja na zona da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2014 às 21:35)

Vai mesmo passar aqui de "raspão", o habitual..


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2014 às 21:39)

Mais um dia de algum calor abafado, e muita nebulosidade alta.

Agora está a chegar a frente a Lisboa mas deve enfraquecer ao chegar à costa. Atividade elétrica no norte é espantosa!

Para a semana vai ser interessante, bastante instável o tempo!

De segunda para terça a probabilidade de chuva é quase de 100% 
Deve chegar aos 20mm na segunda à noite só em Lisboa! Temperaturas chegam aos 15ºC, uma consequência da passagem da frente.





Quarta é completamente o contrário, céu completamente limpo e chuva= 0  Mas está frio!
Depois talvez chova quinta ou sexta...


----------



## celsomartins84 (31 Out 2014 às 21:40)

Aqui á hora do por do sol o aspecto era este..


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 21:40)

Trovoada a chegar à Figueira da Foz!


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 21:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais um dia de algum calor abafado, e muita nebulosidade alta.
> 
> Agora está a chegar a frente a Lisboa mas deve enfraquecer ao chegar à costa. Atividade elétrica no norte é espantosa!



E imprevista!


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 21:49)

A linha de instabilidade a prolongar-se para sul e a aproximar-se do litoral, afectando já desde a Figueira a Sintra.







esta linha não é ainda a frente fria mas já estava presente nas cartas sinópticas desde as 12h:


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 22:03)

Potente descarga na Figueira da Foz:


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 22:05)

Grande célula a aproximar-se do litoral de Sintra-Cascais:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Out 2014 às 22:20)

Acho que não vamos ter sorte StormRic!
Por Carcavelos a lua vai-se ocultando atrás das núvens, o vento é fraco e estão 20.2ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (31 Out 2014 às 22:20)

Bastante trovoada a oeste.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 22:23)

Célula da Figueira tomou uma dimensão considerável:





terá passado mesmo por cima de Lavos.


----------



## vamm (31 Out 2014 às 22:26)

StormRic disse:


> O aspecto da frente há pouco. As nuvens que encobriram o pôr-do-sol são uma linha pré-frontal mas com pouco desenvolvimento:


Aquele "rabinho" que passa ali pelo alentejo e sul... enquanto estava a conduzir vi isso e havia metade do céu tapado e outra metade limpo. Já não consegui tirar fotos, o que foi pena, porque parecia uma folha dobrada por causa das cores do pôr-do-sol.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 22:29)

DaniFR disse:


> Bastante trovoada a oeste.



nos primeiros dez minutos depois das 22h:


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 22:33)

Aquela célula parece-me um evento poderoso!





Se aquilo é tudo água e não é um efeito da reflectividade, é muita água!

Outra descarga muito potente:


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2014 às 22:33)

19,7ºC e vento nulo, tá uma bela noite a chuva será que vai molhar a estrada ou nem vai existir , ficando pela costa.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 22:39)

Célula forte a passar a oeste de Torres Vedras.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 22:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> 19,7ºC e vento nulo, tá uma bela noite a chuva será que vai molhar a estrada ou nem vai existir , ficando pela costa.



A distribuição das células não é homogénea e parecem gerar-se de forma rápida mas são isoladas. Lotaria...

Mas pelo que se vê mais para cima, Figueira etc, não se ficam pela costa.


----------



## bpereira (31 Out 2014 às 22:45)

Boa noite. Estou a compilar um video com a passagem da trovoada aqui por Brenha.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 22:46)

Bastante trovoada a chegar a Arouca:


----------



## thunderboy (31 Out 2014 às 22:46)

Boa noite,
Consigo avistar algo muito longínquo  para SO, provavelmente nessa zona de Torres Vedras.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 23:03)

A célula a Leste da Figueira continua a progredir lentamente para nordeste mas os ecos não deixam de ser vermelhos:






desde que entrou pela costa a sul da Figueira, há uma hora atrás, ainda não deixou de ter ecos nessa faixa Laranja/vermelho com actividade eléctrica intensa.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 23:09)

Trovoada sobre Arouca:


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 23:13)




----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (31 Out 2014 às 23:30)

Por Mafra já chove! 

Dados actuais (Mafra - 23:30)

T= *18,3ºC*
Humidade 98%
Cobertura de nuvens: 93%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 20%
Precipitação actual (mm): < 1
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0.0
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0,0

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento= SO - 4,8 km/h (Rajadas de 6,4 km/h)
PA= 1021,8 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h03
Pôr do Sol: 17h37

Lua: idade de 8.3 dias e luminosidade de 59,9%.
Próxima Lua Cheia: *6 noites* (6 Nov - 22:23)
Quarto Minguante: *15 noites* (14 Nov - 15:15)
Próxima Lua Nova:* 22 noites *(22 Nov - 12:32)
Quarto Crescente:* 29 noites* (29 Nov - 10:06)

*Solstício de Inverno:* 21 Dez - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2014 às 23:33)

StormRic disse:


>



Esta estação (a sul da Figueira da Foz) tambem acumulou bem: 18 mm.
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/protciviljfmonda


----------



## bpereira (31 Out 2014 às 23:37)

O telemóvel a noite não é muito bom a gravar, mas aqui fica o testemunho em Brenha.
Como fico na encosta norte da Serra da Boa Viagem não deu para ver o que se passou na parte sul.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 23:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta estação (a sul da Figueira da Foz) tambem acumulou bem: 18 mm.
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/protciviljfmonda



Onde é que se consegue ver a situação exacta da estação?


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2014 às 23:47)

Aqui: http://www.weatherlink.com/map.php

A protecção civil da Figueira da Foz tem uma pequena rede de estações, essa é 1 delas.


----------

